# Post your labels here



## tonyt

I love making labels and very much enjoy seeing and getting (stealing) ideas from y"all. Maybe someone knows how to set up a gallery where we can post label ideas. Edited to say - So I just discovered the label gallery. sorry

This was taken from a drawing my daughter did several years ago.


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice label Tony The font on top/bottom is kind of hard to see though. Can you make it a shade darker?


----------



## tonyt

Runningwolf said:


> Nice label Tony The font on top/bottom is kind of hard to see though. Can you make it a shade darker?


Thanks, I know it's hard to see on web but it prints in silver and looks kind of cool.


----------



## Noontime

I love the idea of one thread to post labels; thanks Tony.

This one's our new Label of the Week at Noontime Labels...a sassy red for a sassy red.
http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/covergirl


----------



## Noontime

tonyt said:


> I love making labels and very much enjoy seeing and getting (stealing) ideas from y"all. Maybe someone knows how to set up a gallery where we can post label ideas. Edited to say - So I just discovered the label gallery. sorry
> 
> This was taken from a drawing my daughter did several years ago.


Really like the label Tony...it has a Marc Chagall kind of feel to it. Are you looking for critiques?


----------



## UBB

This is mine. I like the design but I went much to cheap on the paper it's a tad to big as well, difficult to apply well and hard to get off.






Good thing I only bought 1,000 of them!!!!


----------



## kevinlfifer

*Lables*

The name goes back 40 years when my wife and I were on a secluded picnic and had more wine than food. The dog we lost this Feb. was the best dog out of 28 we ever had.


----------



## Duster

Nice labels all. 
kevinlfifer, I know what you mean about that special dog. we lost our pug about 5 years ago, she was the best dog I ever owned to date.

UBB, how'd the cranberry turn out? I don't want to hijack the post so maybe you can pm me the recipe. I started a batch of cranberry this spring from cran-grape juice.


----------



## Stefani

Each label has a different Italian statement.


----------



## tonyt

Stefani said:


> Each label has a different Italian statement.


Love it a lot.


----------



## Noontime

Stefani said:


> Each label has a different Italian statement.


 That is a nice touch!


----------



## Noontime

Our newest Label of the Week...a tribute to the wineries and home winemakers in the Finger Lakes/Ithaca region. We had such a great time at the WineMaker Magazine conference we just had to make a label. This is a barnscape of different farms, barns, and buildings from the local area.


----------



## WildBill

I couldn't decide which one, so......


----------



## WildBill

So, if you make Jalapeno wine...make sure you soak your fermenter with oxi-clean and rinse very well. If you just washed it and rinsed it you may have to label your next batch of apple wine "PEPPERED CRAN-APPLE". That is because I tried covering the jalapeno residuals with Cranberry concentrate first. Last....Just call it what it is. It actually isn't that terrible if you know what your drinking.


----------



## Runningwolf

Bill I love the Black and Blue girl. That is a classic.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Here is my latest one.


----------



## btom2004

btom2004 said:


> How's this one?
> 
> for my Cherry-Lemon SP.


----------



## btom2004

How's this one?

for my Cherry-Lemon SP.


----------



## BobF

Cool labels ....

Here's a working version for an Apple/Craisin


----------



## cindy

very nice Bob love the blend of colors! the black eyed girl is awesome too love the Originality thats where it's at!


----------



## btom2004

Made for my cherry-lemon skeeter pee.


----------



## cindy

very nice everybody!!


----------



## btom2004

*



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



*


----------



## Noontime

WildBill said:


> I couldn't decide which one, so......


 Yup...the girl with the black eye is clearly the winner. Nice!


----------



## Noontime

Our latest Label of the Week... a seriously whimsical owl.
http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/two-hoots


----------



## Stefani

There are many great labels.


----------



## Noontime

Meet our latest Label of the Week...the PandaDog. Is he a panda? Is he a dog?


----------



## cindy

thats cute.


----------



## klein

Just a couple of the labels ive made through photoshop


----------



## Noontime

Bangarang?!? I love it! I don't know what it is but I love it!


----------



## tatud4life

Here is a couple of labels that I am toying around with.


----------



## tatud4life

Here is another label I made. Not real excited about this one though. Just trying different things out.


----------



## tatud4life

Here is another label. Cindy has created a monster when she told me about pic monkey!! LOL I'll use this one once I make a batch of SP with mulling spices added.


----------



## Runningwolf

Your labels are outstanding!


----------



## btom2004




----------



## tatud4life

Thank you Wolf!!! Btom, those are spectacular!! I have to meet your merlot!! Lol


----------



## btom2004

That's an oil of the late great Marilyn Monroe. I got photo from internet.


----------



## tatud4life

She was a beautiful woman!


----------



## tatud4life

Here is another label that I made this morning.


All of my labels will updated with ABV% and actual bottling date once I get to that point. I have seen some people putting the serving size on there as well. I haven't decided if I am going to do that also.


----------



## cindy

here ya go just change it to what you need


----------



## cindy

tatud4life said:


> Here is another label. Cindy has created a monster when she told me about pic monkey!! LOL I'll use this one once I make a batch of SP with mulling spices added.



IMHO this one is classy!


----------



## tatud4life

cindy said:


> here ya go just change it to what you need


 

LMAO!!! That's hilarious!!! I actually meant the amount IN the bottle. LOL



Thank you for your comment about my Spiced SP label. My wife didn't seem to care much for it though. But that's ok. She didn't make the label or the SP. So, I get the final say. LOL


----------



## cindy

good for you! its still a classy label but then you and me have good taste lol just dont tell the old lady


----------



## tatud4life

I have learned to keep certain thoughts to myself. Lol. And yes. We do have good taste


----------



## Noontime

tatud4life said:


> Here is a couple of labels that I am toying around with.


 I like the wacky skeeter...he's cool.


----------



## Noontime

Meet our Label of the Week...the PandaDog. Is he a panda? Is he a dog?


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave thats really cool and different!


----------



## tatud4life

Since the world seems to be mesmerized by zombies lately thanks to shows like The Walking Dead (which I LOVE!!!!!!!), I thought I would make a label that would be popular with them. It was made in fun only. Although, it might be put to use sometime. You never know. I have been called a freak by many people and my wife and I do love that show!


----------



## Noontime

tatud4life said:


> Since the world seems to be mesmerized by zombies lately thanks to shows like The Walking Dead (which I LOVE!!!!!!!), I thought I would make a label that would be popular with them. It was made in fun only. Although, it might be put to use sometime. You never know. I have been called a freak by many people and my wife and I do love that show!


 That's the creepiest label I have ever seen...and I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## klein




----------



## tatud4life

Thanks noontime!!! My wife actually likes it as well!

Klein, those are some cool labels buddy!!!!


----------



## klein

Haha thanks. I want to be tottaly different with mine than others. Something a little more bright a retro


----------



## tatud4life

You're welcome!! You are succeeding!


----------



## Runningwolf

Noontime said:


> That's the creepiest label I have ever seen...and I LOVE IT!!!!


 I second that!!


----------



## tatud4life

Thanks Wolf!! I have actually thought about using it for some triple berry pee. I thought about having friends over for the season 3 premiere of The Walking Dead and serving it. Would be fitting.


----------



## keena

klein, i LOVE your labels... i want my labels to be comical but yours are just top notch buddy! i hope i can manage to design some good humorous labels for my wine


----------



## Noontime

klein said:


> View attachment 4912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911


 Those are great...I love the bangarang. It's a simple line drawing but has so much character...like great children's book art.


----------



## Noontime

Here's our Label of the Week.


----------



## Noontime

Here's another one...a little more exciting. Just try not to look at it!


----------



## tatud4life

I like it!! But yeah, don't look at it too long. Lol


----------



## tatud4life

I've updated a couple of my labels that I will be using soon. I'm starting my second batch of pee in a few days. Triple berry. Yummy!!! I am putting the before pic of the label I will be using for the triple berry. Let me know which one you all like better please. I'm having a hard time deciding. I really like both of them. The one for Tennessee Skeeter Pee just had a watermark removed is the only thing I did to it. The other 2 are in black and white and the other is in color.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Bottles the holiday Port today. I have no idea what the alcohol content is. so... But here's tha label


----------



## cindy

OOhh very nice!


----------



## shoebiedoo

cindy said:


> OOhh very nice!



I even tried pic monkey


----------



## cindy

picmonkey is fun and addicting!


----------



## tatud4life

Yes it is!!!!


----------



## Noontime

tatud4life said:


> I've updated a couple of my labels that I will be using soon. I'm starting my second batch of pee in a few days. Triple berry. Yummy!!! I am putting the before pic of the label I will be using for the triple berry. Let me know which one you all like better please. I'm having a hard time deciding. I really like both of them. The one for Tennessee Skeeter Pee just had a watermark removed is the only thing I did to it. The other 2 are in black and white and the other is in color.


 
Of the zombie ones, I definitely and absolutely prefer the zombie tears...there's a wonderful dichotomy about the zombie scene being soft and subdued that makes it so much creepier. And it makes me feel like I'm one of them, walking toward the mall. The color illustrative one just doesn't have the same movement to it.


----------



## tatud4life

Awesome!! Thanks noontime. I'm going to change the name to Zombie Spit though. It sounds a little more brutal. Thank stir the feedback!!!


----------



## shoebiedoo

*A little RISQUE but...*

for the Zinfindel I'm currently making. This was done with Photo Shop.
Too over the top?


----------



## cindy

now thats hilarious ^^^^ good one!


----------



## Boatboy24

I like it!


----------



## Rocky

shoebiedoo said:


> for the Zinfindel I'm currently making. This was done with Photo Shop.
> Too over the top?
> 
> View attachment 4990


 
Steve, I must say that I am somewhat surprised by your label. I think it shows a marked disregard for the norms of good taste and political correctness. I love it!


----------



## shoebiedoo

Just trying to capture the spirit on the thing Rocky


----------



## Noontime

Our Label of the Week...a quirky take on a classic French label style. http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/optimus-rex


----------



## tatud4life

Final rendition of my skeeter pee label and the label for my quad berry batch that I'll be using at our little get together that we are having for the season 3 premiere of The Walking Dead. It will just need the ABV % added before printing.


----------



## keena

tatud4life said:


> Final rendition of my skeeter pee label and the label for my quad berry batch that I'll be using at our little get together that we are having for the season 3 premiere of The Walking Dead. It will just need the ABV % added before printing.



Walking dead fan! Great show, great labels as well!


----------



## tatud4life

Yes we are!!!!! We set our schedule by that show! Lol. Thank you very much!!


----------



## dangerdave

I love all the labels! You guys are awesome!

I've got some more skeeter pees going, so I whipped up a few more labels. Nothing fancy for my skeeter pees!

Named after by best buddy, Jet...






Cherry Lemon...





And Lemon Lime...





<Wow! Are these labels too big for the screen? They look big to me!>


----------



## tatud4life

Those look great Dave!!!


----------



## keena

Great simple labels Dave, I keep trying to make simple labels like that but they always come out... Cartoon looking.... 

I must ask, mind if I use the last one? haha. I am about to start my lime wine.


----------



## dangerdave

keena said:


> I must ask, mind if I use the last one? haha. I am about to start my lime wine.


 
Help yourself, keena! I hold no copyrights to any of my designs.


----------



## keena

Thanks Dave!


----------



## garymc

I just made this for a cousin's wedding.


----------



## keena

Very nice Gary!


----------



## kevinlfifer

Used a photo of the view for our B&B in Tuscany and inserted the pup (requirement from the boss)


----------



## Noontime

kevinlfifer said:


> Used a photo of the view for our B&B in Tuscany and inserted the pup (requirement from the boss)


Are those colors real? I do like it...its kind of surreal, but in a very friendly pleasant way.


----------



## Noontime

Our label of the week was a fun one...a word search puzzle with over 50 different wines hidden and vintages up to the year 2020. The example shows a Cab Sauv, but you can use colored markers to customize each one differently. Check it out at http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/word-search
http://www.winepress.us/forums/inde...attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=14945


----------



## almargita

Here are some I made in advance of my up coming bottling.

Al


----------



## Runningwolf

Great labels, Al!


----------



## rodo

Here are some recent labels from me.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rod those labels are outstanding. Does Jeanie know that girl posed for you in the elderberry label. It's very classy. I also like the use of all the colors in your labels.


----------



## Hokapsig

*Cardinal*

Okay, Rod, where did you hide the Cardinal??? I stared at the label with the naked girl for a good 30 minutes and couldn't find the Cardinal....


----------



## kevinlfifer

Dave, 
Yeah those colors are real. It was overcast and the sunlight was filtered thru the clouds in the evening. That light lasted about 5 min, so I was really luck to get that shot. There was even a slight rainbow to the left of the picture. The location was Casa Frassi in Chianti, a great little hotel & resturant about 6 km north of Sienna. And wow can they make wine. Best Super Tuscan I have ever had. Highly reccomend it as a stop if any of you are in Tuscany. I am going to change the scripts on the lable before I bottle it, I don't like what I have. Here is the Valpolicella lable. Light about 30 min later looking south from the other picture.


----------



## rodo

> Okay, Rod, where did you hide the Cardinal??? I stared at the label with the
> naked girl for a good 30 minutes and couldn't find the Cardinal....


 
LMAOI sort of exhausted my supply of pix with two Cardinals in them, but I did find a few more after I did these.


----------



## Noontime

rodo said:


> Here are some recent labels from me.


 Great labels Rod. They have a lot of energy to them


----------



## rodo

> Great labels Rod. They have a lot of energy to them


Many thanks


----------



## Duster

Bravo to all


----------



## Duster

I got board this evening, I'm not completely sold on it yet but I have a few months before I'll be ready to bottle so it may morph into something else, looking for ideas.


----------



## Runningwolf

Duster, you really got some talent. The label looks great.


----------



## rodo

> Duster, you really got some talent. The label looks great.


 
I'll second that, and lables that are done before the wine is in the bottle, that never happens here!


----------



## tatud4life

Nice label Duster!!!


----------



## tonyt

Really sharp Duster.


----------



## Duster

or I may go with this one, Any thoughts??


----------



## Julie

they are both some awesome labels, the first one looks more classical? this tells me the wine has a lot of class to it. The second one is more artistic, this tells me that wine has many facets to it

Not sure if I'm explaining myself right. What I am trying to say is what does the wine taste like? taste it and then look at your labels to see which one says "yes, this is what it taste like." Does this make sense?


----------



## tatud4life

Both of those labels are great Duster!!!! I agree. I would go with the one that fits the wine.


----------



## LabelValue

klein said:


> View attachment 4875
> 
> Just a couple of the labels ive made through photoshop
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877


 
Love the Banana Bangarang label...really cute.


----------



## oldwhiskers

Well I can't really settle on a label for the Dragon's Blood but here is another option, though nothing fancy.


----------



## jrd5173

Here is the label for my first batch...


----------



## SouthernColony

Just bottled my first batch, and here's the label:


----------



## LabelValue

SouthernColony said:


> Just bottled my first batch, and here's the label:
> 
> View attachment 5405


 
Having grown up on a farm in the Midwest, this label really speaks to me. Love it. Great work.


----------



## Runningwolf

Great labels everyone!


----------



## Noontime

SouthernColony said:


> Just bottled my first batch, and here's the label:
> 
> View attachment 5405


 Very nice; very happy label. The composition almost makes it look like the truck is driving into the field of flowers. You could also fool around with diffirent colors for the background text. Really nice.


----------



## olusteebus

This is the first wine I have bottled after 25 gallons of wine and 5 gallons of beer. It is a Skeeter Pee wine made with about 3 pounds of blackberries and 2 pounds of peaches. It turned out pretty dark. A freind of mine gave me a 1.5 bottle of blackberry wine which was pretty sweet and a little strong in av. I took about half of that and added to my 5 gallons and that gave me the extra blackberry flavor I wanted and the sweetness. I didn't have to backsweeten. 

I really like it and my wife does to. It is a semi sweet with that lemon tart kick.

I named it Yeller Fly as here where we live, in the woods of north Florida, we have yellow flies and they bite something awful. I actually plan visits to my Alabama home during Yellow fly season. The season ends once the wild blackberries and high bush huckleberries are gone, thus the name.







Here is a back label I was going to put on it but my wife said it was stupid because it was not true. Hell, I did not expect anyone to think it was true. I still make make it.


----------



## mrdillon5

I think I am going to Hell for this one.


----------



## tatud4life

Meh!! You'll be fine!! That label is great!! I like it!!


----------



## Runningwolf

I think it's a great label. Are you able to post just the label so we can read it? I was wonder what the wording was on the bottom. Great job!


----------



## nafarmboy

Here is what I got for my first batch of skeeter pee. It will my first batch of any kind as a matter of fact. I back sweetened it yesterday so if I don't have fermentation restart in a few days I will be good to go. Before I print them I am gonna add date and ABV%. 
Tom


----------



## mrdillon5

Runningwolf said:


> I think it's a great label. Are you able to post just the label so we can read it? I was wonder what the wording was on the bottom. Great job!



I did it on line at Avery.com. I saved it but it has an *.avery format. Can't find anything to open the file. Next time I will use something different like MS Word. The fine print reads, 'Bottled 9-1-12, Good if opened after 12-1-12, Better if opened after 3-1-13, Best if opened after 9-1-13.'


----------



## Noontime

Our recent Label of the Week...you better know what you're getting into with this wine.
http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/enforcer


----------



## tatud4life

Here are my latest labels for skeeter pee. Not set on them, but I'm having creative block right now. LOL What programs is everyone using? I use picmonkey.com and love it. I would like to expand my options though.


----------



## GreginND

*Some of my labels*

Here are a few recently bottled ones. My labels have become simpler and cleaner as of late.


----------



## UBB

Nice labels. Resisting the urge to poke fun at the 'Bison' though!










GreginND said:


> Here are a few recently bottled ones. My labels have become simpler and cleaner as of late.


----------



## BobF

Looks to me like the bison beat you to it!


----------



## tatud4life

I think I might have a winner for my strawberry skeeter pee batch!!!


----------



## GreginND

The bison is on there because the es5471 grapes came from NDSU's test vineyard in Absaraka, ND. 

Go bison!


----------



## Julie

GreginND,

What size labels are you using?


----------



## Rocky

Tatud4life, love the label with "Rosie" on it. Nice use of that icon from WWII.


----------



## tatud4life

Thanks Rocky!! She reminds me of my wife. Very feminine, but will lunch you in the mouth if it is warranted. Lol. Plus, we are both tattooed freaks and I love the pin up girl style! She just looks like a rough and tumble pin up girl. Also, her history is pretty cool as well.


----------



## Runningwolf

GreginND said:


> The bison is on there because the es5471 grapes came from NDSU's test vineyard in Absaraka, ND.
> 
> Go bison!


 
Greg, nice clean labels. Looks like a lot of ink though.


----------



## copenhagen

wanna share mine too. work done for Cardiff micro estate in California.


----------



## GreginND

Julie said:


> GreginND,
> 
> What size labels are you using?



They are about 3x5. I print 4 to a page. Here they are on the bottles.


----------



## Julie

Thanks Greg, I use 3 x 5 as well but those looked bigger. I really like your labels and they look even better on the bottles


----------



## tatud4life

I have to agree with Julie!!! Those look great on the bottles!!


----------



## tatud4life

Here's the label I'm going to use for my first batch of muscadine wine.

Oops!!! I just noticed that I added the website for skeeter pee and the ABV of my strawberry pee!! LMBO!!!!!  I'm such a dork sometimes!!!


----------



## the_rayway

Here are the current labels I'm working on for the batches I have going...(sorry, they're kind of all over the place). Will add %ABV once I have the F.G. on them  

View attachment Wine Labels - Copy.pdf


----------



## tonyt

mrdillon5 said:


> I think I am going to Hell for this one.


You may go to hell but I'll bet it won't be for that label.


----------



## harmony24

I'm looking into making some labels. What program do you use and what kind of label is the easiest to get off?


----------



## UBB

GreginND said:


> They are about 3x5. I print 4 to a page. Here they are on the bottles.


That Cranberry Melomel looks devine!


----------



## GreginND

The cranberry turned out really nice, if I do say so myself. Let me know if you ever get over to Fargo. We can taste some. I will be in Bismarck in Feb for the NDGGA meeting. I can bring some along then too.


----------



## SBWs

*Strawbarbie*

My newest label for my Strawberry Rhubarb


----------



## WineMonkey

SBWs said:


> My newest label for my Strawberry Rhubarb



Love this!!!

I'm new to this and only have my first three batches on the go. I'm finding the naming/label making process just as much fun as making the wine! Here's my first label:







And my 2nd:


----------



## jrd5173

WineMonkey said:


> Love this!!!
> 
> I'm new to this and only have my first three batches on the go. I'm finding the naming/label making process just as much fun as making the wine! Here's my first label:
> 
> And my 2nd:



Awesome! Love the Blue Balls.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice job with the labels!


----------



## tatud4life

Here is a label I made for a lady. This one was really hard for me to make!!! LOL (I'm a HUGE Tennessee fan!)


----------



## nafarmboy

tatud4life said:


> Here is a label I made for a lady. This one was really hard for me to make!!! LOL (I'm a HUGE Tennessee fan!)


I'm hip on that one being hard to make.........don't think I could have done it.


----------



## tatud4life

If the person wasn't such a good friend, it would have never been made!!! Lol. I feel dirty having made it though. I think I need to confess my sins or something.


----------



## dralarms

Here's mine

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum...-make-buy-labels-mixed-berries-wine-label.pdf


----------



## dessertmaker

Mrdillon may not go to hell for his pin up label.....


But tattud4life is going to bust the gates of hell wide open and get sent straight to the fire pit and the worms for the Alabama label.


----------



## tatud4life

dessertmaker said:


> Mrdillon may not go to hell for his pin up label.....
> 
> But tattooed4life is going to bust the gates of hell wide open and get sent straight to the fire pit and the worms for the Alabama label.



Lmbo!!!! I know what you mean!! I really need to confess my sin!! My skin is burning still from making that one!!!


----------



## Duster

Catawba has been crushed, adjusted, pressed and rest in the secondary.
Thought I would start playing with a label in the down time.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Bottled 18 gallons of Chilean Chardonnay today


----------



## SpoiledRotten

shoebiedoo said:


> for the Zinfindel I'm currently making. This was done with Photo Shop.
> Too over the top?
> 
> View attachment 4990


 
I've got a full apron that reads "Living in Zen". I bought it while on vacation earlier this year.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I'm really impressed with all of the labels shown here. Lots of talent, ladies and gents!


----------



## WineMonkey

I made two versions of the label for my Argentine Malbec... I can't decide which one I like better... I'll have about 30 bottles, so I'm thinking I might go half and half. Here they are:

Option 1:





Option 2:


----------



## shoebiedoo

SpoiledRotten said:


> I've got a full apron that reads "Living in Zen". I bought it while on vacation earlier this year.



I have GOT to see that apron!!


----------



## Fabiola

WineMonkey said:


> I made two versions of the label for my Argentine Malbec... I can't decide which one I like better... I'll have about 30 bottles, so I'm thinking I might go half and half. Here they are:
> 
> Option 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Option 2:



I vote for the first image, once place it on a white label, the design wil look cleaner and softer...


----------



## missyh

This is the label I made for my lemon wine. It's such a fun wine I thought it needed a fun label. 
Missy


----------



## nafarmboy

Howdy, I finally bottled the very first batch I started, Strawberry, I have made 3 batches of skeeter pee while the strawberry cleared. I made several beginner mistakes and at one point started to put it in my sprayer and spray fence rows with it but it turned out perfect, most of it will go outa sight to age. Anyhow here is my label.
Tom


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice. The label is so shiney it looks laminated,


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> Very nice. The label is so shiney it looks laminated,



Yeah, how'd you do that?


----------



## nafarmboy

Thanks, They did turn out shiney. I have been using a cheap matte photo paper like a 34 or 38 lb,and spraying with a cheap clear acrylic from lowes to keep them from bleeding when wet, they would be a little glossy but the matte finish paper was soaking up the clear coat. I had a pack of Kodak semi-gloss brochure paper I had used on an earlier project so I thought Id try it. The problem with semi gloss or soft gloss paper is they are thicker and little more expensive, but they look ten times better and considering it only took a very light coat of the clear the saving on the clear cancels the extra cost on the paper and since I only used one light coat of clear opposed to several heavy coats on the matte paper this isnt any extra millage for the clear they really dont look to thick on the bottle. _Short version_, I used a lightweight semi glossy paper and sprayed with a light coat of clear acrylic, and they turned out shiney and didnt cost a lot.
Tom


----------



## 98indypacer

nafarmboy said:


> Thanks, They did turn out shiney. I have been using a cheap matte photo paper like a 34 or 38 lb,and spraying with a cheap clear acrylic from lowes to keep them from bleeding when wet, they would be a little glossy but the matte finish paper was soaking up the clear coat. I had a pack of Kodak semi-gloss brochure paper I had used on an earlier project so I thought Id try it. The problem with semi gloss or soft gloss paper is they are thicker and little more expensive, but they look ten times better and considering it only took a very light coat of the clear the saving on the clear cancels the extra cost on the paper and since I only used one light coat of clear opposed to several heavy coats on the matte paper this isnt any extra millage for the clear they really dont look to thick on the bottle. _Short version_, I used a lightweight semi glossy paper and sprayed with a light coat of clear acrylic, and they turned out shiney and didnt cost a lot.
> Tom



Your labels look great! 

What do you use to affix the label to the bottle?


----------



## nafarmboy

Thanks, I use glue sticks, If empty the bottle myself or get lucky enough to have it returned from whomever I give it to, I can sit them in a sink of water for about 15 miutes and when i pick them up the label just slides off.
Tom


----------



## PrincessVintah

*And here is our official label*

Found the image online, and thanks to the Picmonkey advice we were able to add the text.


----------



## Rocky

Very nice Princess V. Any chance you could change the color of the wine in the glass to a white wine since it is for a Riesling?


----------



## Duster

PrincessVintah, I do like that one.
I do have to ask, is she in time out with her nose in the corner? 
sorry couldn't resist. 
Seriously though, it dose look good.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice label


----------



## nafarmboy

PrincessV............I likey,likey. Very eloquent. What font is that?
Tom


----------



## nafarmboy

Howdy, Here is my cherry labrusca label. (thanks for recipe Duster, turned out pretty tasty)
Tom


----------



## PrincessVintah

To be honest, I have a hard time reading the name of the font. It's something like Santos Dumont, I think. We used PicMonkey to add the text. We did try to change the color of the wine as well as the color of the dress, thinking that maybe we'd change it with each different wine we make. But unfortunately I am completely incompetent at those things. But we still liked the look of the label, and decided to go with it. If any of you know of good/inexpensive programs that we could use to change the colors I'd be interested. Just wasn't so easy with PicMonkey.

Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## Duster

nafarmboy said:


> Howdy, Here is my cherry labrusca label. (thanks for recipe Duster, turned out pretty tasty)
> Tom



Anytime Tom, Glad you liked it and like I said, it is one of my favorites. followed closely by this years blueberry but it still needs some age.


----------



## tatud4life

I e tried using Avery all night to make a label and it has locked up all night!!!!! >:/


----------



## jrd5173

Here is the label for my 2nd batch from a wine kit.


----------



## tatud4life

That's a beautiful label, but your avatar is junk!!! Lol. I had to say that being a Vol fan. That is something that is becoming harder to say everyday.


----------



## jrd5173

tatud4life said:


> That's a beautiful label, but your avatar is junk!!! Lol. I had to say that being a Vol fan. That is something that is becoming harder to say everyday.



It's ok....I was once confused too as a child growing up in East TN. For you see, I also partook of the orange koolaid. All that changed about a year ago. Vanderbilt pays my wife's salary and they paid for half of my tuition for my Masters, so I have to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## cedarswamp

Rough draft for my blackberry jam wine. 
Artist credit-Luis Royo


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice label, for some reason it reminds me of another mod.


----------



## tatud4life

jrd5173 said:


> It's ok....I was once confused too as a child growing up in East TN. For you see, I also partook of the orange koolaid. All that changed about a year ago. Vanderbilt pays my wife's salary and they paid for half of my tuition for my Masters, so I have to give credit where credit is due.



Lol!! I love orange koolaid!!! I don't blame you though for your allegiance. It's hard to go against your alma mater.


----------



## tatud4life

Cedar, that is probably one of the best labels I've seen. Very nice!!! Makes me want to go out and drink some blackberry jam wine right now!


----------



## keena

tatud4life said:


> Cedar, that is probably one of the best labels I've seen. Very nice!!! Makes me want to go out and drink some blackberry jam wine right now!



Haha, I've wanted to start a wine a couple times just because of the awesome labels people have made here


----------



## Noontime

Here are few Halloween labels we just put up


----------



## keena

Love them! Great idea too!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

Cool.......


----------



## Runningwolf

Cool labels!


----------



## Deezil

PrincessVintah said:


> To be honest, I have a hard time reading the name of the font. It's something like Santos Dumont, I think. We used PicMonkey to add the text. We did try to change the color of the wine as well as the color of the dress, thinking that maybe we'd change it with each different wine we make. But unfortunately I am completely incompetent at those things. But we still liked the look of the label, and decided to go with it. If any of you know of good/inexpensive programs that we could use to change the colors I'd be interested. Just wasn't so easy with PicMonkey.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words.



Sounds like a bit of a pain.. But if you took a razor blade and cut out the wine thats in the glass on the label, the color inside the bottle would show through the label, in clear bottles - if you did a half-dozen of a batch this way and bottled the rest normally.. Might be kinda cool


----------



## geek

PrincessVintah said:


> Found the image online, and thanks to the Picmonkey advice we were able to add the text.



do you have that image without the text?


----------



## Wine-O

New Labels!!!


----------



## tatud4life

Here's the finished product with the label that is going to send me straight to hell in a hand basket. Lol


----------



## Runningwolf

Great looking label.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Latest Bottlings from the Chateau.


----------



## Runningwolf

I really like labels with art work on them. I did the same with some of my chilean.


----------



## tatud4life

Runningwolf said:


> Great looking label.



Thanks! But, being a UT Vol fan, it was really hard to make that label!!! Lol. That's why I'm going straight to hell for it.


----------



## shoebiedoo

BTW, I plan on bringing the Malbec up to Presqisle in January. please make sure I get an update (when you get more details)


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Some nice labels!


----------



## missyh

Marc, very appropriate for game night.


----------



## Fordguy

Wow, some great labels here.

Noontime, I really like the "Spider Bite".

But compliments to all, I have a hard time coming up with something cute and snappy.

So often, I just give out a bottle off wine with no label, I have to stop that, the label just adds so much to it.


----------



## btom2004

nice job all


----------



## dangerdave

I always love this thread. It's so cool to see how all of you make your labels. Some very sexy, classy, scary, and even whimsical designs. I really gotta get Photoshop some day! I make my labels with a pre-millenial version of Corel Draw 9. I made one today for my Rosso Fortisimo. Not bad, IIMSSM, for an antiquated piece of outdated software...


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave thats a great label!


----------



## Fabiola

*My labels*

My new labels


----------



## tatud4life

Those are some awesome looking labels!!!! I'm currently looking for a good software program to use. I currently use picmonkey online. It is a good site to edit photos, but I feel like I'm limited in what I can do to make a unique label. Any suggestions?


----------



## ShelleyDickison

The Riesling with the couple is for our party next year. The rest is for us. The Carmel Apple Cider is for Christmas gifts for the neighbors. It will be accompanied with red neck wine glasses.


----------



## Fabiola

tatud4life said:


> Those are some awesome looking labels!!!! I'm currently looking for a good software program to use. I currently use picmonkey online. It is a good site to edit photos, but I feel like I'm limited in what I can do to make a unique label. Any suggestions?



There are some basic design programs that come with your computer already or you can also download free graphic design programs from cnet.com, but you don't really need any fancy software, just some imagination and creativity...


----------



## Terry0220

Since I was working on making my labels tonight, figured I should post them here.


----------



## Terry0220

and the last one for tonight


----------



## Fabiola

*Two more labels...*

These are 2 more labels I made...


----------



## Tom_S

All these labels on this thread look very nice. I kept my design simple to save on printer ink:


----------



## Fabiola

Tom_S said:


> All these labels look very nice. I kept my design simple to save on printer ink:
> 
> quote]
> 
> Very nice clean labels...


----------



## Fabiola

tatud4life said:


> Those are some awesome looking labels!!!! I'm currently looking for a good software program to use. I currently use picmonkey online. It is a good site to edit photos, but I feel like I'm limited in what I can do to make a unique label. Any suggestions?



You can download the avery program at www.avery.com and choose the size label and design your own, this program is free, they even have some samples, like blank templates.


----------



## Tom_S

That's exactly what I use. I then print my labels on the 8164 (I think is the right number) labels, the ones which are 3 1/3" X 4" and print out 6 on a sheet. They make excellent wine bottle labels. I have some in the standard paper, and others in the vinyl which are run-free when they get wet.

I use the same design for all my wine bottles, and just change the information from batch to batch. I chose a fancy font for the labels to give them some class. On the sides, I have a MM-YY bottling date, as well as a code for what kind of yeast I used. The other side has the mL volume.

The wine glass & grapes logo on the label and in my avatar I made from "stealing" images from the internet and putting them together.


----------



## Thig

*First try*

This is my first attempt at a label and at posting a pic on here. As they said on Dragnet, "just the facts mam." Not trying to get fancy although I do love the artwork on some of the labels.


----------



## keena

Looks great! I like black and white labels


----------



## Runningwolf

keena said:


> Looks great! I like black and white labels


 I'm with you Keena. I love B/W photo's and i think this is a classy label.


----------



## Thig

Runningwolf said:


> I'm with you Keena. I love B/W photo's and i think this is a classy label.



Thanks guys, the word Hatchee, the Indian and the canoe are all a play on words. My subdivision in the country where I started making wine is named Hatchee Ridge. The subdivision is on a small creek and the word Hatchee is an Indian word for creek or river.


----------



## spree

I made my label a template and simply change the Manufacturer name, series, type, ABV, and finishing date. I also use different colored shrink caps for organization.


----------



## millwright01

Looks good.


----------



## dangerdave

You all make fantasic labels! Here's the one I whipped up today for my fermenting Pinot Grigio. Gives me something to do while I wait. Some of you from the east my recognize the Old Canal Museum at the Chesapeake and Ohio Canal National Historical Park near Great Falls, Maryland (at the Falls of the Potomic). My wife took the picture in 2004 during a trip to DC.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Cool label!


----------



## Pumpkinman

very impressive!


----------



## Noontime

Our newest label...went a little abstract on this one but I like the simplicity.


----------



## dangerdave

Your labels are always nice, David. Very cool!


----------



## Noontime

Thanks Danger...or is that your middle name?


----------



## nafarmboy

Howdy, Here is my pineapple label. I was worried about the pineapple but after I backsweetened it, it ain't to bad, as a matter of fact it turned out pretty tasty.
Tom


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Very nice label!!


----------



## tonyt

farmboy, love the label, bottle and capsule combination.


----------



## nafarmboy

Thanks........here is my scuppernog label, I been trying to use a pin up that kinda goes with the wine, but in this case I wasnt having any luck finding a pin up girl with scuppernogs in the pic. My brother was fixing to head to New Orleans to see his sons and I had promised to send them a few bottles so while i was looking I ran upon this pic and thought it was cute and I had some white capsules I been wanting to use so I strayed away from the theme a little, turned out ok, I think.
Tom


----------



## tatud4life

Here is my label for my Blackberry Peach Skeeter Pee. I just love pinup girls!!!!!!


----------



## nafarmboy

I Likey, Likey Marc, I think that in one of Gil Elvgren's paintings. I have used several of his on my labels.
Tom


----------



## Runningwolf

Great labels!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Real nice, pin ups are great!


----------



## tatud4life

Yeah Tom. I think I remember removing his name from the pic when I made the label. I hope he doesn't mind. A pin up girl is going to be one of my next tats. 

How are you all doing after Sandy Dan and Pumpkinman?


----------



## Pumpkinman

Marc,
We are doing fine, thanks for asking. We are also a tattoo loving family. 
We recently went to the Tattoo expo at Nassau Colosseum in NY, real great event, Skin and Ink mag was there, they did a photo shoot of my son and I, I don't know if they are going to use the pics, but that was cool. We met Pin Up Gal Mary Leigh Maxwell, and a handful of celebrity tattoo artist that we've all seen on TV.
Both of my kids (I call them kids, they are in their 20's) have tats, my wife has a few discreet tats, and I have a half sleeve in one arm, and the other arm is a tribute to my father.
I'd like to see pics, I enjoy seeing the artwork.
Tom


----------



## tatud4life

Glad to hear Tom!!! We are a tattoo family as well. My wife has a few and both my arms at almost sleeved. My back is covered. A very good friend of mine is a tattoo artist. He owns his shop here and does work at Hart and Huntington some. I've found that the older I get, the more they hurt though. It's starting to suck!!! Lol. I'll post some pics if I have any. Same goes for you. I love seeking other people's ink. 

If we have any peeps near Whitesburg, Ky, I hope everyone is safe!!!! It's wild hearing about an earthquake in our area.


----------



## tatud4life

Here's another pin up label I made for my Sangria kit. The lady in the label looks like my wife you replace her red hair with my wife's black hair. I believe I'm developing a pin up obsession!! LOL

I still need to add the ABV %, but that will have to wait until I get home and look at my book and see what it was. I can't remember for the life of me! Suffering from CRS really SUCKS!!!!! LOL


----------



## tonyt

Bottled these today.


----------



## tatud4life

Nice labels Tony!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

great labels guys!


----------



## nafarmboy

Howdy, Here is my new scuppernong label.
Tom


----------



## nafarmboy

Nice labels Tony.........did you make the Cabernet Sauvignon from a kit or did you have the grapes. With the exception of one batch of scuppernong and a batch of red muscadine in a secondary at the moment, I have just made fruit wines, I only been making wine for a few months but I want to venture into some grape wines. I bought a few bottles of Noriet from the winery where I buy my bottles, at first I didnt like it, very dry, but after a couple glasses (not during the same sitting) I kinda aquired a taste for the dry red wine, very full flavor and complex taste. I will have to make from a kit cause I dont have access to grapes, but I am trying to figure out which kit to buy, anyway nice labels and cheers.
Tom


----------



## tatud4life

I see you have a fetish for pin up girls as well Tom!  I guess my obsession comes from being a tattoo lover also. Pin ups are a often asked for tattoo. Nice label!!!


----------



## nafarmboy

Thanks Marc, never got a tatoo but if I ever do, first would probably be a piece of barbwire second would be a Harley Davidson logo but I think a pin up would be cool. I like cars and bikes but I dont think they would look as good on wine bottles as women. 
Tom


----------



## nafarmboy

Marc, By the way, what did you think about Texas beating the unbeatable BAMA tonight.


----------



## tonyt

Thanks guys. I anly do grape wine kits.


----------



## WineMonkey

Confession: I steal artwork from the web for use on my labels... I feel less guilty on this one for not cropping out the artist's signature.


----------



## tatud4life

Nice label winemonkey!!!!


Tom, I guess it's time to let a team from another conference win the BCS for a change.  It was bittersweet. I HATE Alabubba, but I want to see the best conference in college football win the BCS. A good game for Sumlin and the Aggies!!! I wish he was here at UT!!! I can't wait to get rid of our HC!!


----------



## nafarmboy

I dont look that close into it to know all about the conferences and stuff, I was just hate to see anyone win everytime, plus kinda like revenge for the way they whipped our A$$. (Mississippi State)
Tom


----------



## tatud4life

I understand. I guess I'm a fanatic. Hopefully, we will get some revenge next year against you guys. You have a good coach in Starkville.


----------



## tatud4life

Heres a couple more pin up labels! It's been confirmed. I do have a pin up obsession!!  LOL


----------



## geek

I really like these 2 labels, nice...


----------



## tatud4life

Thanks geek!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Yep, you have a pinup obsession! Not a bad thing to have...lol


----------



## tatud4life

Lol!!!! That's what I keep telling my wife! She doesn't believe me though.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice labels! Purple Passion was a popular drink in RI when I was in college. It was basically grape soda with everclear and it was popular with the ladies. It was sold in 2L soda bottles. I don't think they sell it any more.


----------



## tatud4life

Lol!! We called that a purple Jesus down here. After a few of them, you would swear you saw Jesus.


----------



## Tom_S

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Nice labels! Purple Passion was a popular drink in RI when I was in college. It was basically grape soda with everclear and it was popular with the ladies. It was sold in 2L soda bottles. I don't think they sell it any more.



I remember my wife buying some years ago, like maybe around 10 years or so. I haven't seen it since, but I haven't been looking either.


----------



## Noontime

tatud4life said:


> I do have a pin up obsession!!  LOL


 We can call it "appreciation"


----------



## Noontime

Does this count as a "pin up"?


----------



## tatud4life

Close enough for me noontime!! And yes! It is an appreciation!


----------



## Pumpkinman

OK Guys and Gals... be gentle, this is my first attempt at making a label.


----------



## Thig

Label looks good, ABV 15.7, you really mean hard don't you. That is approaching applejack territory.


----------



## Pumpkinman

he he..It's still fermenting, I started it at 1.120 and I'm going to try to bring it down to 1.000, adding fermaid K split into 3 applications has kept it fermenting consistently, at this rate it will take 3 more days. And yep, it packs a little punch, but to be honest it is fairly smooth.
I was going to attempt the freezing and removing the water/ice, but it is strong enough. If I need to back sweeten, which I highly doubt, I have a can of 100% Pure frozen concentrate waiting.


----------



## Fabiola

Very nice label....original...


----------



## ekrueger

Hi all,
First post, first-time winemaker, thus first-time label maker 
A general shout of appreciation for these forums, which helped me through some of my questions during the process of making the wine. 
I love seeing what you all do with your bottles, and was getting anxious to label mine while it was aging in the carboy. I'm a graphic designer, so I wanted to do something I couldn't easily do with a large run project since there were only 31 bottles to label. Each label is individually torn and numbered. Hope you like them!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Great labels! I like the torn look.


----------



## Pumpkinman

WOW! 
Now that is very cool. No fair, you're a graphic designer, you automatically get 10 points subtracted from your score...LOL!
Really Amazing! Congrats on the first time bottling as well!
Tom


----------



## Stefani




----------



## tatud4life

Those are all great labels!!! Punkin, I like your constipated apple!!!  Just kidding. Very original!!! I too like the torn look!! I say a 20 point deduction for being a graphic designer !! Lol


----------



## ekrueger

Ha! I'm just happy to have had a project to do for myself for once! For whoever it was who recommended a glue stick in an old post, thank you! Worked wonders with these and comes right off when I want it to.


----------



## ekrueger

As for the bottling - I'm just glad my wife wasn't around to see the one major spill 
Glad you all like the labels!


----------



## tonyt

EK, in a word incredible!


----------



## reefman

Here's my first label. Now that I see some of the fantastic designs in this thread, I'm inspried to do better with the next batch.


----------



## Tom_S

That looks awesome. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Pumpkinman

looks great!


----------



## ekrueger

Reefman - I'm really digging the ship. I've always liked nautically themed art. May have to remember that for my next batch...


----------



## Fabiola

Stefani said:


>



Good labels, I never thought about a background picture...


----------



## reefman

ekrueger said:


> Reefman - I'm really digging the ship. I've always liked nautically themed art. May have to remember that for my next batch...


I'll post a better picture of the label...I had a few extras.


----------



## reefman

early draft of my label...ignor mispellings


----------



## Noontime

ekrueger said:


> Hi all,
> Each label is individually torn and numbered. Hope you like them!


 Love the labels...and I really like how you've made each one an individual wine, like a limited edition artwork.


----------



## reefman

Thanks Dave, your labels have inspired me to do the individual label per wine batch....I'm going to visit you for a special project (wedding) early next year.


----------



## tatud4life

Heres some more candy to feed my obsession with pin ups. One of them is not a true pin up girl, but it is a less cartoonish version of a knockout "actress." LOL Let's see how many remember her. I hope my love with pin ups doesn't offend anyone. I try to make sure they are as tasteful as possible and aren't too far over the edge.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Marc, very nice! What do you use to make the labels?


----------



## tatud4life

Thanks Punkin!!!! I use picmonkey.com. It's free andthey have a lot of good tools that you can use. The only thing that I don't like about it is that you cannot bend or curve the text. Other than that, it is a great site.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Thanks! Much appreciated


----------



## tatud4life

No problem buddy!!! Have a Happy Thankgiving!!!!


----------



## Bearpaw

Hey,

I make labels for everybody, just tell me what you wanted (in details plz)... And it will looks like this (or something else you wish)
Bearpaw


----------



## Bearpaw

Hey 
Here i got an other example 
Normally they are from better quality.

Bearpaw


----------



## tatud4life

I know that I've said that I have an obsession with pin up girls in my labels. I have recently found Gil Elvgren's website with all (or most of) his pin up girls!!!!!!  So be on the lookout for a whole lot mroe labels from me!!! I have looked for and found the treasure!! I now have more than over 100 different pics to choose from!


----------



## Pumpkinman

BearPaw, very nice!
Marc, I've been checking out a bunch of pinups, real nice stuff out there.


----------



## Bearpaw

Tatud4life maybe is this something for you 
I also created it 
Bearpaw


----------



## tatud4life

A little Japanese Anime pin up! Very nice! Very nice!!!

Punkin, yes there is some very nice pin ups out there! I would have made some more labels tonight, but work has gotten in the way as usual. :'(


----------



## Rozzie

Well here it is my first Wine Label. I stole the basic idea of the characters off of Google but I drew them a little different and did the coloring. This is my first post and would just like to say I love this forum and thank you for everyone's help and advice. 


http://flic.kr/p/dwih3K


Sorry for the link. I have tried 20 times to just get the picture. Yea I'm that guy


----------



## keena

I like it rozzie, welcome aboard!


----------



## suecasa

*first post … need to decide first label!!*

I have my first batch in long aging … time to start my next primary .. but first to choose my 1st label!

I want to use my own art … so here are my 1st attempts. (sorry for the photography .. they only exist as computer files so far!)

Honest feedback please!!


----------



## Loner

Most of us don't have the talent to do our own art. We simply (borrow) a catchy pic and input our witty wording to finish it off. You are doing great .. . Just remember, if the art is too good the bottle may not come home when empty.


----------



## Pumpkinman

very nice! keep up the good work.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice!


----------



## Thig

Loner said:


> . Just remember, if the art is too good the bottle may not come home when empty.



Just wondering, has anyone ever put "Return for refills" on the label?


----------



## keena

Thig said:


> Just wondering, has anyone ever put "Return for refills" on the label?



You better limit those bottles to just a few family and friends or make alot more wine then! Lol


----------



## suecasa

hehe … i just hoping i can make a decent bottle of wine that people will want to share 

anyone have an opinion on which of the 3 labels you like best?

and i do believe i will add the "Return for Refills" to a separate label on the back .. love the idea! I give away my art … have an open door at my house … and hope to do the same with wine!


----------



## Kraffty

I think #2 is great, would be nice to have it printed on a tile for the wall too.
Mike


----------



## the_rayway

I'm definitely a fan of #2 as well. Beautiful work! And I love the idea of the 'return for refills' - I put that on all of my canning!


----------



## cubanken

*First Run*

Background will be different, waiting on my tattoo artist to get back to me with the actual pinup. It will be similar to this one.


----------



## tatud4life

cubanken said:


> Background will be different, waiting on my tattoo artist to get back to me with the actual pinup. It will be similar to this one.



Another fan of pin ups!!!!! I'm not alone! Lol

Nice looking label!! Have you seen any of Gil Elvgren's work?


----------



## tatud4life

Never mind. I just saw his signature on the label. I found his website and I love his work!! All I my labels will have the pin up motif on them.


----------



## cubanken

tatud4life said:


> Never mind. I just saw his signature on the label. I found his website and I love his work!! All I my labels will have the pin up motif on them.



My tattoo artist loves his work. She has done a few on me, all with a fly fishing motif on them. If I could afford having one of the pinups from suicide girls pose for a label I'd do that. Otherwise, something like this will have to do.


----------



## tatud4life

I know what you mean. My tattoo artist (best friend) is finishing up a back piece on me right now. Next will be a pic of my wife's face with day of the dead makeup. After that, I'll get my first pin up tat.


----------



## the_rayway

Have been considering getting a pinup done, they are so fabulous. My back is pretty full, and I still want to have a couple done back there for my kids. I need to find another place on my body that looks good with a tat and I can cover up with a business suit...

Should we start a thread on tattooing? Lol.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

This is the label for my Christmas wine. The ones in the red bottle will be on my table and the ones in the clear will be for gifts. I was afraid I wouldn't get my red ones back.


----------



## Rocky

Oh, the _bottles_ are red! I was confused as to how you got a different color from the same wine! Duh!

Shelley, you make some of the nicest labels of anyone on the forum.


----------



## GreginND

I was confused too. I've never seen red bottles for wine. Where did you find them?


----------



## Runningwolf

Greg there is a winery around here that also uses red bottles for their holiday spice. I'm not a real fan of them but it sure does look nice with Shelley's label.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Thank you all. I got the red bottles at my LHBS. I only got a case as they were a bit pricey. I wanted this Christmas to be special because once my Daughter and her family move to Japan in the spring we won't be together again as a whole family for four years.


----------



## almargita

Back from a short hiatus, finally finished bottling all my carboys from last year. Here are the labels made for the various wines....... Everyone says my Red Raspberry & Black Currant is some of the best they have tasted. Used a liter of Marco Polo syrup on each to bring out additional flavors, something Wade had mentioned. Lot of empty carboys now, many new wines to give away & trade.

Al


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Al, where the heck have you been. We thought you deserted us. Nice labels! Thats a lot of wine for you to bottle. I take it you got a call from the church they were running low.


----------



## GreginND

Great labels, Al. I have used the Marco Polo syrups to flavor some melomel as well. They work well with sweeter wines.


----------



## bein_bein

Here are some of my more recent creations

For my 3 levels of hot pepper wines; spicy, hot and very hot...












Spice Cherry and Cherry ginseng









Peach/banana blend and spiced banana









and our (now Award Winning) Carrot wine..


----------



## dangerdave

Awesome labels, as always, everyone! You guys are so creative! Here's two I whipped up today. This is one of my favorate parts of the wine making process...


----------



## Duster

A lot of creative labels recently.
I starting to love this thread. 
Great Job to all


----------



## snowgirl812001

Here are my labels. The first two are for my Apple Pie Cider, still working out details on what paper/adhesive to use. The others are still in the works, have only bottled one of the two batches of prickly pear.


----------



## geek

I really like the 2nd one..!!
and very nice sealed shrink cap..!! What did you use, hot water or heat gun?

..


----------



## Kraffty

My Apple Pie bottles too. Here's my take on the christmas present wine. Ended up with 24 bottles, wish I'd made a larger batch in the first place.

Mike


----------



## Rocky

Very nice, Mike. The artistry on this site astoiunds me.


----------



## Throwback

WOW Weeeee, some amazing labels on here that all I gotta say. Lot of creativity from everybody with their labels.

Great Job Everybody!


----------



## Loner

Very nice ...


----------



## Runningwolf

Totally awesome!!


----------



## cubanken

snowgirl812001 said:


> Here are my labels. The first two are for my Apple Pie Cider, still working out details on what paper/adhesive to use. The others are still in the works, have only bottled one of the two batches of prickly pear.



Who did you go through to get them printed?


----------



## Pumpkinman

really amazing!


----------



## indianaoty

This is my label


----------



## tatud4life

Very nice labels everyone!!!!! I'll have more pin ups coming this weekend.


----------



## Pumpkinman

indianaoty, impressive!


----------



## snowgirl812001

cubanken said:


> Who did you go through to get them printed?



I printed them myself, at home. They don't look good on regular paper & photo paper is tough to get to stick on the bottle. I'm kinda stuck as to what to try next


----------



## Tom_S

Try the Avery 8164 labels. They come in regular paper style and a vinyl type which don't run when they get wet.


----------



## Kraffty

Robin, try your local self help paper company or maybe Staples and look for a matte coated 70lb. or 80lb. laser stock. Prints great, thin enough to adhere and can be sprayed with gloss or matte coating. 
Mike


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

Here's a few that i've been working on lately. The first is a picture of my two red headed daughters. the second they'll never get to see. haha


----------



## snowgirl812001

Tom_S said:


> Try the Avery 8164 labels. They come in regular paper style and a vinyl type which don't run when they get wet.



I will look into those, thank you. Do those come off ok?


----------



## snowgirl812001

Kraffty said:


> Robin, try your local self help paper company or maybe Staples and look for a matte coated 70lb. or 80lb. laser stock. Prints great, thin enough to adhere and can be sprayed with gloss or matte coating.
> Mike



Thank you, will do


----------



## dangerdave

Sweet labels, everyone! Here's some more for my "coming soon" wines...


----------



## fruitNinja

I really like the creative levels of the labels. They are awesome. Well here are my little additions.


----------



## dangerdave

Now, I apologize in advance to any German or German speaking members. This is a very badly worded and poorly translated remake of an old German wine label redone for my upcoming Muller-Thurgau. I know it's not worded right---Germanishly speaking---but I like it!


----------



## the_rayway

Here are a few I've been working on while waiting for everything to be ready to bottle 

Looks like my Apfelwein got a bit cut off...


----------



## kingjlg

Just bottled my wine tonight. This was my first attempt at making wine. I live in a suburb of buffalo new York. I have a small yard so I don't have many of my own vines, but I just bottled 3 gallons on a RIESLING, I'm also making 3 gallons of a Catawba grape wine and 5 gallons of a Niagara grape wine. This was always a dream of mine and someday (once kids graduate high school) to move out further and have many vines!


----------



## kingjlg

Oh by the way I also made my own label using a modernized version of my families coat of arms. Look into Avery 22826 paper for labels its made for wine bottles and canning jars. Great stuff!!


----------



## dangerdave




----------



## Kraffty

I really want to see that one on a bottle of really bright clear wine. Going to look outstanding. Nice.
Mike


----------



## tonyt

More of my daughter's art work pirated for my labels. And yes, Addinetti (my winery name if you will) and my motto "ad majorem Dei gloriam" is purposefully blended in.


----------



## dangerdave

Kraffty said:


> I really want to see that one on a bottle of really bright clear wine. Going to look outstanding. Nice.
> Mike


 
I was thinking that while I made it, Kraffty. The traminer-riesling is supposed to be a beautiful golden color. Should look nice. Now, I need to get that kit started! 

And I like the Crayon art, Tony. Very cool! Monet-ish, if you will.


----------



## tatud4life

Well, the pin up bandit (me) is at it again! Here's a couple that I made tonight.


----------



## tatud4life

2 more labels!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Marc, as always, Nice Job!


----------



## tatud4life

Thanks Tom!!


----------



## dangerdave

The Pin-up Pirate is out of control! Good job, Marc!


----------



## tatud4life

Lol!!! Thanks Dave!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Here is a template that I think i'll use for my wines, keep it homogeneous.


----------



## Runningwolf

ROFLMA, I love that hard cider label!


----------



## Pumpkinman

He he he, thanks, the others I'm going to keep simple and uniform, as it us, I'll probably go through a drum of ink....LOL


----------



## MDPLS

Everyone's labels are great. I'm still new to making labels, but here is one of mine...


----------



## Pumpkinman

Very Nice!


----------



## bein_bein

Nice labels!! Lots of talented people here! 

here's a couple new ones..







Labels for this year's Carrot, and our blueberry port


----------



## Pumpkinman

That horse is funnier than heck! LMAO!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Funny horse label. I think the Bluberry is very classy!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Here's Another


----------



## dangerdave

Classy, Tom! Very nice!


----------



## Boatboy24

I really like the Pino Grigio. Nice work!


----------



## geek

I like them Tom, specially the first one.


----------



## tatud4life

Very nice labels Tom!


----------



## GreginND

I haven't posted much on this thread but I do read it every time a new post shows up. I have to say this thread is brimming with creativity. It's clear that all of you take as much pleasure and pride in producing your labels as you do in making the wine. I love everyone's unique styles and gorgeous witty labels. The fun of designing labels for homemade wines is that we are not constrained by federal regulations or need for marketing that, frankly, limits creativity. Well done everyone. I appreciate the inspiration I get from this thread.


----------



## tonyt

Great labels Tom, love the font on the Pinot Grigio.
Well said Gregin.


----------



## QuinnyRI

Labels from my 7 year old daughter for my gifts to family and friends. She had fun!


----------



## tonyt

She did a great job. Just make sure it doesnt get mixed up in her homework to turn in.


----------



## Boatboy24

love it!!!


----------



## tatud4life

She did a wonderful job Quinn!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Awesome!!!


----------



## dangerdave

I love the labels made by kids. When the grandkids get a little bigger, I'm puttin' them to work! Anyways, here's a redue of my Washington Merlot label. It's in the carboy clearing. Johnna said it is so dark, that I should name it "Midnight Merlot"....and here it is...


----------



## Pumpkinman

Very nice!!! I love it!


----------



## Noontime

That's a great label QuinnyRI, it reminds me of one of my favorite labels we did for a customer. A naive style can be so endearing.


----------



## tatud4life

Nice labels everyone!!


----------



## CowboyPhil

*My Label - With color variations.*

GREEN APPLE PINOT BIANCO





GEORGIA PEACH





BLACK CHERRY





PINOT GRIGIO





AUSTRALIAN SHIRAZ


----------



## tatud4life

Four of my lovely ladies!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

they look great Marc!


----------



## tatud4life

Thanks Tom! I appreciate it!


----------



## rezod11

tatud4life said:


> Another fan of pin ups!!!!! I'm not alone! Lol
> 
> Nice looking label!! Have you seen any of Gil Elvgren's work?



I too am a fan of Elvgren! And Zoe Mozert. I have some of her work in my bathroom.

Nope, definitely not alone tatud4life


----------



## tatud4life

rezod11 said:


> I too am a fan of Elvgren! And Zoe Mozert. I have some of her work in my bathroom.
> 
> Nope, definitely not alone tatud4life



That's awesome!! I'll have to check Zoe Mozert out!


----------



## olusteebus

Here is a label I am considering. I just liked the colors.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

I like it. Top it off with a red or green capsule to match.


----------



## nafarmboy

rezod11 said:


> I too am a fan of Elvgren! And Zoe Mozert. I have some of her work in my bathroom.
> 
> Nope, definitely not alone tatud4life



Here is one by Zoe Mozert.


----------



## rezod11

nafarmboy said:


> Here is one by Zoe Mozert.



I saw this one! I liked it but didn't realize that was a Mozert. Very nice work! Love the label, but I bet the wine is better!


----------



## nafarmboy

rezod11 said:


> I saw this one! I liked it but didn't realize that was a Mozert. Very nice work! Love the label, but I bet the wine is better!



Wine turned out nice.............Just took up the habit, I mean hobby, this summer and it was the first of wine for me, am planning another batch of strawberry, I think with what I've learned on here it will be even better.

Here is a label I made for my triple berry, it is a Harry Ekman pinup, my friend used to drive a maroon 66 Impala and we nicknamed it Red Dog, so I always liked the name and the painting went will it good too.
Tom


----------



## tatud4life

Very nice labels Tom!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Awesome looking label!


----------



## CowboyPhil

Pumpkinman said:


> Here is a template that I think i'll use for my wines, keep it homogeneous.



I love the Pinot Grigio. very professional!!


----------



## Fordguy

There are some great labels all in this thread. The pin up girls are just flat out cool.


----------



## dangerdave

Fantastic, everyone! The labels are great! I'm going to have to do a pin-up label, now! I can see the wife rolling her eyes already!


----------



## nafarmboy

tatud4life said:


> Very nice labels Tom!!!



Thanks Marc. Here is most of my labels, sorta theme thing I guess. Sorry for the quality of the photos snapped them with phone couple weeks ago while rearranging my storage area and had the pics handy. Tom


----------



## geek

you must have an arsenal on shrink caps...


----------



## nafarmboy

dangerdave said:


> I love the labels made by kids. When the grandkids get a little bigger, I'm puttin' them to work! Anyways, here's a redue of my Washington Merlot label. It's in the carboy clearing. Johnna said it is so dark, that I should name it "Midnight Merlot"....and here it is...



I really like this label Dave.
Tom


----------



## dangerdave

Thanks, Tom. I enjoy making them. Like most of the folks, here, it's a great part of the fun of wine making for me.

Behold, my first attempt at a pin up label! I've had a recent request for another batch of my Sweet Strawberry Tart (strawberry skeeter pee), so I'm redoing the label...


----------



## QuinnyRI

Noontime said:


> That's a great label QuinnyRI, it reminds me of one of my favorite labels we did for a customer. A naive style can be so endearing.



That's great! I'm going to enlist my wife, a graphic designer, in the future, but for this first batch and in the Xmas spirit we had some fun with it!


----------



## QuinnyRI

Quinn's Zin is coming up in a few months so I'll post that when it's done. Oh, and General Rochambeau's Merlot. I know, tacky names but who cares. Ha!


----------



## Pumpkinman

.
.
.
I had to change the name of my dragon blood and red dragon for the ladies at my wife's job, I made them a little more general population friendly and made a few very simple labels.
.
.
.


----------



## dangerdave

Nice, Tom! Goota please the publics.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Thanks Dave, I really didn't want to...but....as you eloquently put it.... Gotta please the public!


----------



## olusteebus

One I quickly made up that I am thinking about using for a Wine expert Coastal white that I have in ferment at this time.







I would like anyones ideas on a coastal white blend label.


----------



## keena

olusteebus said:


> One I quickly made up that I am thinking about using for a Wine expert Coastal white that I have in ferment at this time.
> 
> I would like anyones ideas on a coastal white blend label.



I was trying to make a good coastal white label too but kept on failing to find something I liked

Edit: I made the same kit and when it finished fermenting dry it was delicious, then sat for a month and got alot worst actually, then sat for another 4 months and now its taking on a really good new taste. Let me know how yours turns out. I really wish I would have enjoyed a couple gallons the week after it fermented out and racked to a 3 gal for aging because I think that initial first taste it took on was the best so far.


----------



## geek

Pumpkinman said:


> .
> .
> .
> I had to change the name of my dragon blood and red dragon for the ladies at my wife's job, I made them a little more general population friendly and made a few very simple labels.
> .
> .
> .



what font is the Berry Delight?


----------



## Pumpkinman

Geek, the font is "Bilbo Swash Caps"
Tom


----------



## Pumpkinman

.
.
.
.
.Here it is... Ta Da!!
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## geek

yummy ....
Send me a couple bottles...lol
Looks nice..


----------



## rezod11

dangerdave said:


> Thanks, Tom. I enjoy making them. Like most of the folks, here, it's a great part of the fun of wine making for me.
> 
> Behold, my first attempt at a pin up label! I've had a recent request for another batch of my Sweet Strawberry Tart (strawberry skeeter pee), so I'm redoing the label...



Love this label!


----------



## rezod11

olusteebus said:


> One I quickly made up that I am thinking about using for a Wine expert Coastal white that I have in ferment at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like anyones ideas on a coastal white blend label.



I could drink this and imagine myself there...

Gorgeous!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Very Nice~! I lived in a place like that, South West Florida, 15 years ago, it was desolate, an amazing piece of paradise where you could drive for miles and miles and see nothing but Palm trees! We would go to Sanibel Island,...WOW! multi million dollar homes on multi millon dollar properties, white sand beaches....amazing!


----------



## olusteebus

Pumpkinman said:


> Very Nice~! I lived in a place like that, South West Florida, 15 years ago, it was desolate, an amazing piece of paradise where you could drive for miles and miles and see nothing but Palm trees! We would go to Sanibel Island,...WOW! multi million dollar homes on multi millon dollar properties, white sand beaches....amazing!



Yeah, I don't think it is desolate any longer.


----------



## Noontime

nafarmboy said:


> Thanks Marc. Here is most of my labels, sorta theme thing I guess. Sorry for the quality of the photos snapped them with phone couple weeks ago while rearranging my storage area and had the pics handy. Tom


 Very nice! Love em.


----------



## Noontime

Here's our latest label design. A simple curly swirly design, but it takes advantage of our innovative online editing tools allowing the colorful text to curve with the design.
http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/curlycue


----------



## hisse

Here is one of the labels i've been working on, not certain on the background colour yet, I also have another set of labels waiting to be picked up from staples. I had them print the labels on a polyester paper that's supposed to be waterproof, anyone have any experience with that type of thing and how it works out?


----------



## RemysMaster

My label design....simple yet nice. Went for an old handmade type look. Found the blank labels online from a local company and the 1602 is my house number


----------



## Pumpkinman

I like the look!


----------



## geek

I really like it.


----------



## Thig

I like it, while a lot of the labels are pure artistry, I lean toward the simple, clean, uncluttered look.


----------



## Randoneur

hisse said:


> Here is one of the labels i've been working on, not certain on the background colour yet, I also have another set of labels waiting to be picked up from staples. I had them print the labels on a polyester paper that's supposed to be waterproof, anyone have any experience with that type of thing and how it works out?


 
Very nice label. I like the colors as they are.


----------



## Fabiola

Beautiful label...


----------



## olusteebus

This is the first non kit, fruit wine I tried. It is from Plant City, Fl strawberries. I started it in May 2011 and bottled last week. 








I need to create a back label, describing the character of this wine. Something like:

"The taste of fresh strawberries in a low fat (semi sweet), high fiber (sediment) wine."

Hopefully it will appeal to my health conscious friends.

It is not bad, I expect it to be really pretty good after about a month in the bottle.


----------



## geek

so bulk aged for a year and a half? Wow.


----------



## olusteebus

geek said:


> so bulk aged for a year and a half? Wow.



No, I am sorry, may of 2012. I wish it was a year and a half old. It won't make it that long


----------



## Boatboy24

Very nice! 

We have the same barstools in our kitchen that are in the background of your pic.


----------



## missyh

Here is one of my most recent labels. The artwork is The Reader by Italian artist Federico Zandomeneghi.

Missy


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice label. I love the artwork.


----------



## Pumpkinman

classy! Very nice!


----------



## shoebiedoo

missyh said:


> Here is one of my most recent labels. The artwork is The Reader by Italian artist Federico Zandomeneghi.
> 
> Missy


 That is classy!!!!!!!


----------



## pmf2000

*Harvest Riesling Washington Label*

I don't usually make my own labels but I could not find a label for my latest batch of Riesling. Overall it turned out well.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Another real nice label.


----------



## olusteebus

Nice. you need to make more.


----------



## reefman

pmf2000 said:


> I don't usually make my own labels but I could not find a label for my latest batch of Riesling. Overall it turned out well.


 Very nice label, like it alot.


----------



## tatud4life

Very nice labels everyone!!!


----------



## suecasa

*first attempt*

Here's my first bottle ... the label is made using a photo of one of my paintings .. the "pink" was supposed to have been a dark red ... think i better check my ink supply .. but pretty happy with the more subtle look too.


----------



## reefman

can you zoom in on the label Sue?
It's hard to see.


----------



## olusteebus

It is a Picassa painting, post nutto.


----------



## suecasa

trying to get closer ... still need to try to reprint to get the colors what i wanted .. the painting is black/white/grey .. with just the figure and sun in deep red ...


----------



## the_rayway

Here are my latest two, bottled and labeled


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Some more great looking labels!


----------



## reefman

what software are you all using to create labels, and what labels are you purchasing?


----------



## the_rayway

Word, and Avery 6499 removable labels


----------



## reefman

thanks Rayway, I'm using word, but I need a better label...I'll give the 6499's
a try.


----------



## keena

I just use paper and an off brand glue stick, they come off very easy.


----------



## dangerdave

I'm with keena. I use an old version of Corel Draw 9, print them out on plain white paper with my ink jet printer, and glue on with a generic glue stick. Cheap, easy, and the labels peel right off.


----------



## tonyt

I use Adobe Photoshop Elements and then upload to _My Own Labels_ for printing. It's kind of expensive about $1.00 per label but my wine's worth it. hahaha


----------



## geek

This is not my label but got this empty bottle from a friend and thought that this label is very cool and simple with a graphic of a cat.

..


----------



## Pumpkinman

cool looking label.


----------



## snowgirl812001

finally finished the labels i was working on... nothing too fancy, but works for me


----------



## geek

I really like the 2nd one, any chance to get the JPG file without the Mesquite on it?


----------



## Pumpkinman

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## snowgirl812001

geek said:


> I really like the 2nd one, any chance to get the JPG file without the Mesquite on it?



you mean with just the tree? not the name? i have the original


----------



## geek

Thanks; the white and black framing around makes the label really cool.


----------



## Noontime

That mesquite label is nice Robin.


----------



## snowgirl812001

geek said:


> Thanks; the white and black framing around makes the label really cool.




thanks! i used picmonkey to edit it.


----------



## dangerdave

Robin, how do you..? Oh, ok, I'm educated now. I had no idea you could make wine from mesquite beans. Imagine that!


----------



## cbritton

Finished bottling Lemon Berry Blush, aka. Dragon's Blood. This stuff is delicious!


----------



## Fabiola

How the mesquite tastes like?


----------



## snowgirl812001

Fabiola said:


> How the mesquite tastes like?



i haven't tasted it in a while, but i will get back to you on that. don't mean to hijack this thread. Fabiola, i have a thread on here for the mesquite wine if ya wanna check it out


----------



## Fabiola

Some labels for today's bottling...


----------



## Runningwolf

Great labels! The cab sauv is my favorite.


----------



## geek

me too.....the cab is very nice...


----------



## Pumpkinman

Great job!


----------



## tonyt

Love the White Merlot. Was that a kit and if so what brand?


----------



## dangerdave

Sometimes, I just feel simple...


----------



## Fabiola

tonyt said:


> Love the White Merlot. Was that a kit and if so what brand?



It is a kit from Wine Xpert, original series, is not quite done yet but it tastes good so far...


----------



## Fabiola

dangerdave said:


> Sometimes, I just feel simple...



Good label, may I steal it?


----------



## dangerdave

You very well may, Fabiola. I would be flattered.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## ttimmer

My first batch of wine is happily fermenting, so I am playing around with label designs.
Tammy


----------



## fruitNinja

Tammy the graphics on those are very nice!


----------



## dangerdave

I smell another graphics designer! Timmer, what program did you use to create those beautiful labels?


----------



## geek

ttimmer said:


> My first batch of wine is happily fermenting, so I am playing around with label designs.
> Tammy



I really like the naughty dragon label, cool.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Tammy, flat out amazing labels!
You should consider making labels for others and making a few bucks on the side, I know at least one wine maker that would consider it....<hint> <cough <cough> <hint>...LOL!


----------



## ttimmer

dangerdave said:


> I smell another graphics designer! Timmer, what program did you use to create those beautiful labels?



Photoshop. Yes, I am a designer.
My inject printable, water resistant labels are ordered from labelsbythesheet


----------



## ttimmer

Tom - you are talking my language!!
I am a graphic designer and a photographer during my "day hours"
Tammy


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice labels, ttimmer! Althought the apple one with the reflection of a window in it may have Steve Jobs rolling over in his grave. Windows and apples don't mix...


----------



## geek

Fabiola said:


> Some labels for today's bottling...



may I steal the cab sav label?


----------



## tatud4life

Wonderful labels Timmer!!


----------



## Fabiola

geek said:


> may I steal the cab sav label?



Sure, I can email u the picture if you need it, its a famous panting...


----------



## nafarmboy

Howdy, Another pin up girl for a couple Coastal Red kits I caught on sale "But One, Get a One Free" day after Thanksgiving. 
Tom


----------



## Noontime

Fabiola said:


> Some labels for today's bottling...


 I like the White Merlot also...sometimes less is more. The others are great too!


----------



## rob

Tom,

Not sure if you have bottled your Coastal Red but I add oak to mine and omg it is wonderful, I am on my third kit! Just a thought


----------



## nafarmboy

rob said:


> Tom,
> 
> Not sure if you have bottled your Coastal Red but I add oak to mine and omg it is wonderful, I am on my third kit! Just a thought



Rob, This is my first kit and I was scared to deviate from the directions very much but I figured a few oak chips wouldnt hurt. I put about 4 oz in while it was in primary but put a piece of mesh around my racking cane tip when I transfered to secondary. You can taste the oak but not really enough. I still got one of the kits, how much, what kind, and how long do you leave the oak in yours.
I think the kit is gonna be pretty good considering the cost.
Tom


----------



## PrincessVintah

Here's the label for my Dragon's Blood Wine (used Dangerdave's recipe)! Should be bottling on Thursday.


----------



## snowgirl812001

love that dragon's blood!!


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps

I bottled a few batches in December and I went with this theme for the labels.


----------



## Sammyk

What does hibiscus wine taste like? I have 20 in our greenhouse (for the winter)


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps

The hibiscus is really good. It doesn't taste like wine by itself though. I drink a really sweet jamaica juice (pronounced hah-my-ee-kuh) in Mexico and I thought "maybe I should try making this into a hard hibiscus tea!" I added a whole bag of chopped gold and black raisins, which really gave it a lot more body. And how is it? Everyone loved it. It definitely has that hibiscus tea flavor. And the color is really pretty. It is like a blush, but deep red and transparent.


----------



## rob

Tom,

The first Coastal red I put it in the secondary for 2 weeks, seems like I did about 4oz. The one I am working on now I just left it in there for the long term, most folks here believe all of the oak is used up in 2 weeks so leaving wont really matter if you leave in long term, I do have to tell you this one is going to be full body and excellent flavor! I did some research on this kid and found it is a Frence Bordeaux consisting of three grapes Cab, Merlot and Syah


----------



## Noontime

GrandpasFootsteps said:


> I bottled a few batches in December and I went with this theme for the labels.


 Very nice work! Love em' both.


----------



## CowboyPhil

I make mine with a Hibiscus Tea




out of this stuff. I then add concord or other red grape juice for body and flavor. In the secondary I add oak and then age. It is one of my best scratch wines. 



Sammyk said:


> What does hibiscus wine taste like? I have 20 in our greenhouse (for the winter)


----------



## cbritton

CowboyPhil, I'd love the recipe of you're willing to share. I lived in Guatemala for a few years and LOVE jamaica.


----------



## cohenhouse77

dangerdave said:


>




I am sitting here with my 8 year old looking through all the wine labels and came across this one and he says, "Daddy, that's not real! Those are just quarters! That guy painted them gold!!" He was quite upset, so Dave, next time get some real gold as to not upset the children.


----------



## Pumpkinman

here is the Tropical Daze Label, just something quick to put on a bottle.


----------



## rob

Tom,

I love that label, could I copy it?


----------



## Pumpkinman

Absolutely!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

Very serene.


----------



## tatud4life

Very nice, calming label Tom!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## wineforfun

Awesome label Tom, and very fitting.


----------



## ttimmer

*Tropical Daze Label*

Tom -- looks like Tropical Daze moved up the ladder ahead of the apple wine I was going to do next. Here is the label...


----------



## Fabiola

Sammyk said:


> What does hibiscus wine taste like? I have 20 in our greenhouse (for the winter)



This is very popular in my country, it tastes like cranberry juice.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Tammy, I love it!!!! That is very cool!
.....Note to self......I need to get more creative.....lol!!


----------



## geek

ttimmer said:


> Tom -- looks like Tropical Daze moved up the ladder ahead of the apple wine I was going to do next. Here is the label...



cool label for summer wine,


----------



## Noontime

Our latest custom label design. There's a hint of background embossing, and the design is reminiscent of wine rings often found after a couple of glasses, and the different wines of a Bordeaux style blend.
http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/winespill-vineyards


----------



## bein_bein

Couple more that are now on the wineracks


----------



## TahunaJR

So here's what I did. On the day my 3 daughters were born I started a wine. I finally decided to bottle them (26 yr Beaujolais, 24 yr Cab and 19 yr Pinot Noir). Yeah, I know about waiting so long... Anyway I told them they could design their own labels with only a few requirements (name, type, made & bottled). 

They decided they wanted similar labels with their school colors (red, purple & orange) and matching shrink wraps. With 1 of them being a graphic designer she had a lot of fun being creative! But, they sure did take a lot of time "discussing" just what was going to be the winner! Here is a sampling of what she created.


----------



## TahunaJR

Ooooops, forgot to include the final product. BTW, the wines came out great!


----------



## tjbryner

Here is my label for my Chocolate Covered Wine. So far this one has been very popular among my friends and family.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

TahunaJR said:


> Ooooops, forgot to include the final product. BTW, the wines came out great!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6715


 
holy crap!! that's aging a long time! the labels turned out great. my personal fave would be the ones with the three girls head silhouettes. how often did you check these wines? just to fill the airlock? I started one for my daughter 3 months ago when she was born. my oldest daughter is 4 now, her's has been bottled already. i used silicon corks hoping to be able to age a few bottles till she turns 21 and for her wedding day. but i like the idea of bulk aging better.


----------



## TahunaJR

The silhouettes were done of the 3 girls during a trip to Disney. Oldest daughter vetoed that one for some reason but the other 2 have a couple with that one on their bottle! You have the same idea I had. 21 and at wedding!!! But got caught up in other things where I did not have the time to bottle. Oldest is only 1 married. 

I've been told I was extremely lucky that it turned out. Grandfathers and I would steal a sip every few years. I tried to make sure the airlocks were always topped off! Good luck with yours!


----------



## CowboyPhil

TahunaJR Those are amazing I love how professional they look.


----------



## dangerdave

This has to be my favorate thread! Great labels everyone!!! Here's one I made today for my upcoming blackberry wine, dedicated to my best buddy, Jet!


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG you guys all rock! I love the labels. I have to say I got plum crazy stuck in my head!


----------



## ttimmer

Runningwolf said:


> OMG you guys all rock! I love the labels. I have to say I got plum crazy stuck in my head!



My husband just requested I look into making plum wine. I think I may have to "borrow" the name! Love it!


----------



## olusteebus

I am making a non wine drink and developed these two labels. I am using the first one. It will be bottled in a pint mason jar. 











I will make some Apple Pie wine someday and may use one of these


----------



## Noontime

TahunaJR said:


> Ooooops, forgot to include the final product. BTW, the wines came out great!
> 
> This one's my favorite, although they are all fantastic. I like the second one too that looks a bit like an envelope...like the girls were sent to you, or the wine was. Great design work.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Very impressive!!!


----------



## olusteebus

It is not wine but it is somewhat similiar. Made from some stuff a friend got from a "friend" of his!


----------



## CowboyPhil

Omg is that Apple Pie made with shine? Yum!!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

My newest bottle. This one is yummy.


----------



## olusteebus

Very pretty Shelley. I like the pear colors. Mighty good looking wine too.


----------



## TahunaJR

Great Googly Moogly. I love the label!!!!'


----------



## ShelleyDickison

TahunaJR said:


> Great Googly Moogly. I love the label!!!!'



OMG that would make a great Wine name.


----------



## TahunaJR

I like your thinking. With respect to the Snickers' commercial I might go with "Grape Googly Moogly". So profound!!!!!!


----------



## Rozzie

Hello all again. I figured I'd re post the Skeeter since I took the 30 sec. to see how to properly upload an image. Bismer Basement Brewery is the name I have come up with. Bismer is an old word for shunned or scorned and since my lovely wife Bismered me to the basement with my endeavors it seemed only fitting. I went with Protogenic Persimmon for my first gallon of wine I bottled. Protogenic basically is the origin of a species. Praedial Persimmon is on 29 bottles from by 2nd batch. Praedial means "from the land". I got the names from a website that lists old words that are not used too much anymore.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Very nice!!!! I like the logo.


----------



## Kraffty

Hi All, I bought two of the coastal reds and have made them into His and Hers wines. On mine I switched the yeast and added a ton of oak and tannin. On her's I added cherrys to the primary then backsweetened a bit and also added a little cherry concentrate. I'm not ready to bottle but do have the labels finished. I'm very pleased and can't wait to get them on. Any thoughts on shrinks colors? Mke


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

my version of Teacher's Ade (Skeeter Pee)


----------



## s0615353

Lone Tree Farms, I love the label but it is Teacher's Aide unless this is a play on words.


----------



## dangerdave

*-ade*: a noun suffix indicating a drink made of a particular fruit, normally a citrus: _lemonade._


----------



## Boatboy24

Another round of very nice labels!

Kraffty: I'd go with matte black for "his", and purple for "hers".

Jim


----------



## GreginND

Opened an old one tonight. It's a dry oaked chokecherry made in 2006. Still has a nice chokecherry nose and delightful color. It has become quite complex. The oak is no longer discernible but the structure is there. The bright chokecherry flavor has mellowed into an interesting mix of dark red fruits and a pronounced nuttiness that is very intriguing.


----------



## btom2004




----------



## pjd

btom2004 said:


>


 Now that is disturbing!


----------



## the_rayway

I love it!


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

s0615353 said:


> Lone Tree Farms, I love the label but it is Teacher's Aide unless this is a play on words.


 
Danger was right on the next page. it was a play on words, with skeeter pee being a sort of hard lemonade.

thanks danger!


----------



## reefman

Here's a label I'm working on for my Candy Cane wine....I need to get the chocolate in here somehow.


----------



## lonesomechicken

Lonetree farm Love the label as my wife maybe doesnt look like that but she is a biology and chemistry teacher. I may have to steal that one if you dont mind.


----------



## btom2004

pjd said:


> Now that is disturbing!



LOL...


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

lonesomechicken said:


> Lonetree farm Love the label as my wife maybe doesnt look like that but she is a biology and chemistry teacher. I may have to steal that one if you dont mind.


 steal away! that's why i put these on here is for everyone to be able to use.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

my version of julie's delicious candy cane wine


----------



## snowgirl812001

love the chocolate candy cane!!!


----------



## Julie

Wow, nice label, LoneTreeFarms! And I haven't forgotten about you.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

thanks ladies! i appreciate it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Great label!


----------



## bein_bein

snowgirl812001 said:


> love the chocolate candy cane!!!



I looked and looked and looked... I couldn't find any chocolate candy cane... LOLOL


----------



## Noontime

Kraffty said:


> Hi All, I bought two of the coastal reds and have made them into His and Hers wines. On mine I switched the yeast and added a ton of oak and tannin. On her's I added cherrys to the primary then backsweetened a bit and also added a little cherry concentrate. I'm not ready to bottle but do have the labels finished. I'm very pleased and can't wait to get them on. Any thoughts on shrinks colors? Mke


Love em! Particularly like how the blocking and text on top and bottom reflect the film holes on the sides.


----------



## tgoose55

*Cranberry Apple Label*

Here is one of my newest bottles:


----------



## tgoose55

Another batch of wine recently bottled:


----------



## tonyt

Excellent tgoose55


----------



## tatud4life

Beautiful tgoose55!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

I have to agree, very nice!


----------



## ttimmer

My Naughty Dragon label - on the bottles.


----------



## Noontime

ttimmer said:


> My Naughty Dragon label - on the bottles.


 Great label and great photo too!


----------



## Noontime

Our latest label design...a day of the dead inspired skull made of flowers and other ornaments.
http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/deadwood-vineyards


----------



## Boatboy24

*Finally Bottled the Merlot Yesterday - Foils and Labels Today*

Finally got this one into bottles. I bought this and a Syrah (both CC Sterling) during a 2-for-1 sale at Northern Brewer last May. At just over 7 months of age, it's the longest I've "worked" a wine so far in my very short winemaking life. It's pretty good. Gave it some French oak and Tancor Grand Cru. I'm pretty pleased with this kit - IIRC, 12 litres with a 1.5 litre grape pack. A very respectable Merlot - especially after it was decanted for an hour or so.


----------



## ekrueger

Wow Noontime, that skull label is fantastic! Love the placement of the text as well with Syrah in the mouth.

Lot of great labels on here lately. Been meaning to dip back in and comment for a while.


----------



## cimbaliw

Here is our first label. Not too fancy but quite personal: Besne is the hamlet in Eastern Slovakia that my grandfather immigrated from in the late 19th century. I had an opportunity to visit there in the spring of 2012 and meet some cousins. The word "Besne" literally translates to "Rabid Dog." Also, the initials "BC" represent my father's nickname, he passed away less than 4 months ago. Not to be too sappy but what a thrill to celebrate both my father's and grandfather's lives in this way. I never knew grandpa C but he was a winemaker.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Here's my own brand of Homebrew Shiraz from Petite Syrah, black currant and 1/10th Concord for color. (Next batch will use Alicante for color)


----------



## Kraffty

JimmyJames, what process are you using to that ends up with a foil border? Very nice finish.
Mike


----------



## jimmyjames23

The foil boarder was already on the blank labels. I just photoshop and print from a template. Every label features a different pinup girl.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

jimmyjames23 said:


> The foil boarder was already on the blank labels. I just photoshop and print from a template. Every label features a different pinup girl.


 

so for 30 bottles (6 gallon) you make 30 seperate labels?


----------



## jimmyjames23

Nope. I pour into small 350ml claret style bottles. So I make 52 unique labels.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Though I only used 48 labels this time. 4 bottles accidentally got drank during pouring. Lol


----------



## Noontime

Thanks ekrueger. It was difficult for me not to add color to stick with the original design concept. But I think I might make another with color...we'll see.


----------



## Noontime

Boatboy24 said:


> Finally got this one into bottles. I bought this and a Syrah (both CC Sterling) during a 2-for-1 sale at Northern Brewer last May. At just over 7 months of age, it's the longest I've "worked" a wine so far in my very short winemaking life. It's pretty good. Gave it some French oak and Tancor Grand Cru. I'm pretty pleased with this kit - IIRC, 12 litres with a 1.5 litre grape pack. A very respectable Merlot - especially after it was decanted for an hour or so.


 Great image. It took me a while to figure out I'm looking through the wine glass at the shoreline. It made me think...so it is art! (the beautiful aesthetics aside of course).


----------



## inaltopistola

Just a baby


----------



## rezod11

Love the label jimmyjames23!


----------



## jimmyjames23

Thank you. Batch two will feature pinup girls from 1930's comic books. It's a Merlot.


----------



## k31shooter

Here s my first go at it... Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## jimmyjames23




----------



## Noontime

k31shooter said:


> Here s my first go at it... Any feedback is appreciated


 Cool label shooter. I have a few observations for you to do with what you like.

It seems somewhat mono-chromatic. Maybe using a deep red in the red bird text could add some color and reinforce the "Red" in the text or replace it completely (see next).

The name might be a little too long. Bird Dog Wines flows better, but this is completely subjective.

You could make the picture just a bit wider and make it a banner going accross the label...the tiny bit of space on the sides really doesn't do much design wise. Also putting a border (dark line) accross the the top and bottom of the picture would help it "pop" against the background.

Seperating the alc and volume so they are in the corners of the bottom can help ground the image, giving it a visual foundation (like a triangle).


----------



## DaveL

First Label


----------



## geek

Nice label


----------



## Pumpkinman

Very nice, pleasant to the eye!


----------



## dangerdave

Hey Dave! http://www.oakcrestwinery.com/


----------



## Duster

30 bottles of peach Catawba added to the cellar this weekend. Were gonna let it bottle age to at least mid summer then start sampling.
After a large amount of wine diamonds dropped from our straight Catawba I decided to cold crash this batch and I'm glad I did.


----------



## DaveL

*OH Crap*



dangerdave said:


> Hey Dave! http://www.oakcrestwinery.com/



OH Crap! Thats only 60 mile from me and even less from my mothers house. How did I miss that?
Oak crest meadows is the name of my farm. 
I guess Its back to the drawing board.


----------



## DainBalme

*Afelio*

*Afelio - Balme Cellars, Arizona*

Bottled my first batch of wine yesterday..


----------



## jrvernon

First of many for this new hobby!


----------



## cohenhouse77

jrvernon said:


> First of many for this new hobby!



They are gorgeous!


----------



## Noontime

DainBalme said:


> *Afelio - Balme Cellars, Arizona*
> 
> Bottled my first batch of wine yesterday..


 Now that is some great packaging! Wow. Wonderful design work.


----------



## vernsgal

Love it! Awesome job.


----------



## tatud4life

Beautiful looking bottles!!!!


----------



## snowgirl812001

These are of my 2nd batch of Prickly Pear. I used the same pic as in the first batch's labels, but rearranged it a bit.


----------



## geek

Robin, Never heard that type of wine, what is it, how it tastes and how you made it?


----------



## dralarms

And do you just use the red "fruits"?


----------



## snowgirl812001

geek said:


> Robin, Never heard that type of wine, what is it, how it tastes and how you made it?







dralarms said:


> And do you just use the red "fruits"?




It is a cactus, and yes, I used only the fruits. I'm hoping this works, but here is the link to the thread where i posted my recipe. There are a few other recipes in it too, I believe. As far as the taste? It's pretty unique, not sure what I can compare it too. The pic in the label was a pic I took while picking the fruit. Hope that helps

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f45/prickly-pear-cactus-wine-33279/index4.html


----------



## tatud4life

It's been a while, but here is another label that I just made. This batch just went into the secondary. Can't wait to try this one!!


----------



## Rocky

Hey, Marc, this is a family site! That artwork might look better on cantaloupe wine. 

Okay, Julie, I am going to the corner.


----------



## tatud4life

Rocky said:


> Hey, Marc, this is a family site! That artwork might look better on cantaloupe wine.
> 
> Okay, Julie, I am going to the corner.



Lol!!!! I honestly do wonder if anyone gets offended by my labels. I try to keep them as tasteful as possible.


----------



## rezod11

tatud4life said:


> Lol!!!! I honestly do wonder if anyone gets offended by my labels. I try to keep them as tasteful as possible.



Not offended at all...but I might steal some of them for myself


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Marc, what site do you use to find your images?


----------



## Boatboy24

tatud4life said:


> It's been a while, but here is another label that I just made. This batch just went into the secondary. Can't wait to try this one!!




I don't care what's in the bottle - I'll take two cases.


----------



## tonyt

Marc . . . HOT!


----------



## tatud4life

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Marc, what site do you use to find your images?


 
I googled Gil Elvgren and found a ton of sites about him, but this site had the best selection I think. http://elvgrenpinup.com/

He must of had a great time painting!


----------



## tatud4life

Boatboy24 said:


> I don't care what's in the bottle - I'll take two cases.


 

LOL!!! I hope what is in the bottle tastes half as good as she looks!


----------



## tatud4life

rezod11 said:


> Not offended at all...but I might steal some of them for myself


 
That's good to hear! Help yourself!


----------



## CowboyPhil

Hard to get offended on a website that has us all making copious amount a homemade wine. There are still people that liken me to a moonshiner. I try to tell them that what I am doing is legal. But everytime a give a bottle of wine away they always tuck it away as though the ATF is going to kick in the front door.


----------



## tatud4life

CowboyPhil said:


> Hard to get offended on a website that has us all making copious amount a homemade wine. There are still people that liken me to a moonshiner. I try to tell them that what I am doing is legal. But everytime a give a bottle of wine away they always tuck it away as though the ATF is going to kick in the front door.


 
I know what you mean! Everytime someone finds out that I make wine, I have to tell them that it is legal and there is nothing they can do to me. THey then proceed to inquire about purchasing said wine. THat is when I tell them that I do not want the ATF to knock on my door. LOL I just give them a bottle and request that the empty comes back.


----------



## Polarhug

Just a few labels i've done so far. Just so fun to think of creating new labels... I LOVE everyone's ideas, keep them coming!


----------



## suecasa

*Shiraz*

I think this label making can be as much fun as the wine making ... made this label as an alternate for my first batch ... and this is my friends' "vote" for better choice! Now when I paint I'm trying to think about whether it's gonna work for a bottle

My Wine .. My Painting .. My Label ... who will help me drink my wine??


----------



## GreginND

Oh, Sue! I think I need to commission some art from you! Very nice job.


----------



## Rocky

Polarhug and SueCasa, great job on the labels! You are ture artists and winemakers.


----------



## tatud4life

Spectacular looking labels!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Awesome labels!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Great work!


----------



## Noontime

snowgirl812001 said:


> These are of my 2nd batch of Prickly Pear. I used the same pic as in the first batch's labels, but rearranged it a bit.


Love how the color coordinates with the wine. Great job Robin.


----------



## Boatboy24

An entire wine store full of great labels recently. Nice work!


----------



## snowgirl812001

This one I just started today, but can't wait to try!!!


----------



## reefman

Robin,
So you have the label designed before you start the wine??


----------



## tatud4life

DANG Robin!!!!!!!! I would to try some of that stuff!!!! What did you use for the base? Lime or lemon juice?


----------



## snowgirl812001

Yes, label is done before wine lol. I used lime base. There's a thread on here for Mojito skeeter pee, that's where I got the idea from, had all ingredients waiting on me in the freezer


----------



## Pumpkinman

real nice!!!!


----------



## olusteebus

I made this up for the coastal white I just bottled. I liked the photo so much I just put a name of the wine on the label, nothing else.


----------



## Kraffty

I like the real clean label for the coastal white, I'm making the same but going more fun but more complicated. I stole some well known cartoon actors (Lori loves the Minions) and used their images and a play on their names. Come on Summertime.
Mike 

View attachment MinionLabel.pdf


----------



## olusteebus

That is some kind of cool there. And the wine will be different to match. sounds very good.


----------



## btom2004

Nice labels.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Two new labels I made today.


----------



## Polarhug

I love the minion play on words and the fairies are beautiful!


----------



## Polarhug

Here is one that I made for an "Apothic White" clone. Funny thing is it didn't turn out at ALL like apothic white. It's more like a chardonnay lol, oh well!


----------



## DaveL

*Dragons Blood Dragon*

My first batch of Dragons Blood. The dragon was first designed by my wife for a Tattoo for my Nephew.


----------



## ttimmer

Next label in the series -- Should be racking the Cherry Wine (SP) into secondary in the next couple days.


----------



## ttimmer

snowgirl812001 said:


> Yes, label is done before wine lol. I used lime base. There's a thread on here for Mojito skeeter pee, that's where I got the idea from, had all ingredients waiting on me in the freezer



Robin - I do the same thing!!!


----------



## Stressbaby

I will post this one for feedback...my first...be gentle. LOL


----------



## reefman

ShelleyDickison said:


> Two new labels I made today.


 
Shelly,
Love the labels.
Each summer there is a Fairy Festival in Darlington, Maryland, right across the river from me. It draws a pretty big crowd every year, and is getting bigger. People dress the part and camp out in the woods for a week, holding different events. Some good label pictures here too.
http://www.marylandfaeriefestival.org/


----------



## olusteebus

Nice stressbaby. Was it bottled during a snowstorm?


----------



## Stressbaby

Thanks, O. haven't bottled this wine just yet, prob next month. 

And it is not snow, it is actually a pic of the beach in Guanacaste Costa Rica!


----------



## ibglowin

Was that a kit or a made up blend of juice?



Polarhug said:


> Here is one that I made for an "Apothic White" clone. Funny thing is it didn't turn out at ALL like apothic white. It's more like a chardonnay lol, oh well!


----------



## tonyt

Polarhug I love the Amarone label.


----------



## dangerdave

Great bunch of lables, everyone! I'm like snowgirl. Label ideas usually come to mind when I start a batch of wine. The label is always ready long before the wine is done.


----------



## reefman

Polarhug said:


> Here is one that I made for an "Apothic White" clone. Funny thing is it didn't turn out at ALL like apothic white. It's more like a chardonnay lol, oh well!


 
I was at the Liquior store last night and saw that on the shelf. I might give it a try.


----------



## dangerdave

The label for my upcoming 50th birthday celebration on September 11th...


----------



## suecasa

*congrats Dave*

50 is awesome .. just sayin! beat ya by about a year .. but wish i'd been as organized and had the wine already picked out!! well done!!


----------



## geek

really like this label dave..!!


----------



## Runningwolf

I like the label Dave, Got about 7 yrs on you.


----------



## Polarhug

Apothic White has a nice reisling blend with hints of tropical flavors, honey and vanilla. So My apothic clone was a blend of niagara, apricot, and mango.... but it turned out dry then I decided to force MLF it, to round it out. So I can't really backsweeten. It will be good anyway I hope


----------



## snowgirl812001

this one is pretty simple..


----------



## LoveTheWine




----------



## reefman

Saw this wine label on Woot this morning. 
5 bottles for $54.99
It's the featured wine of the day. Thought the label was great.
Triacipedis the White III


----------



## DaveL

This is the latest.


----------



## dangerdave

Very nice, Dave! I can't seem to find a single theme I'm happy with. All of my labels come out different.

Per my wife's request, I have changed the name of my up-and-coming blackberry wine. I will now dedicate this batch to the heroic men & women of the USAF 19th Airlift Wing ("Black Knights") of Little Rock AFB. Home of my step-daughter, Heidi (SrA), and the largest C-130 Hercules transport fleet in the world. She works on the engines...very big engines! She's got a birthday coming up in May. The blackberry should be awesome by then!


----------



## dralarms

Very nice Dave, but I think its fleet, not sleet. Lol


----------



## dangerdave

dralarms said:


> Very nice Dave, but I think its fleet, not sleet. Lol


 
Hah! Winter on the brain! 

Corrected, thank yoo...I mean you...


----------



## dralarms

dangerdave said:


> Hah! Winter on the brain!
> 
> Corrected, thank yoo...I mean you...



That's funny, thank her for her service next time you talk.


----------



## DaveL

Dave, 
I don't think I'll stay in that theme all the time. I did the Dragon for the Db . 
I like the Air Force label. I have a cousin in the AF as well. 
As I work in Norfolk on all the various bases in the area I get to se the fine men and women of the Armed forces. They are by and large a great caliber of people doing good and often underappreciated work. I've recenly done work on Langley AFB home of the F22A Raptors. Watching these awsome machines is breathtaking. About once a week the Pilot who does the airshow practices his routine. UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## Tess

mrdillon5 said:


> I think I am going to Hell for this one.



LMAO...I love this!!!!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Two new ones. Unfortunately I will have to stop making for awhile. With the 2 six gallon batches and the 7 one gallons I have going I will not have enough space for them all. Hopefully with the family coming in March (my Parents from MN and my Daughter and Family from Florida plus my Daughter here) they will free up some spaces. Right now I only have 24 spots in all my wine holders empty.


----------



## GreginND

I made this in 2006. It's still delicious. Who said fruit wines can't age?


----------



## the_rayway

Great job Shelley and Greg!


----------



## Rozzie

Hello all again. The labels here are just amazing. Keep em coming. Finally got them bottled.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Batch 2 for 2013

3 different blends.


----------



## sdelli

Newest one....


----------



## ibglowin

Great labels everybody!


----------



## rezod11

My first attempt at a label for my first DB


----------



## tatud4life

rezod11 said:


> My first attempt at a label for my first DB


 

That one is right up my alley!!! My wife is getting her back piece worked on tomorrow night. I love a woman with artwork on her!!!


----------



## rezod11

Thanks Marc! My hubby loves the fact that I have none...


----------



## tatud4life

I think my wife and I are trying to see who can get the most! I thought we were done until our great friend (who owns a tattoo shop) told us about this wonderful numbing cream. Now I think the contest is back on!!!


----------



## tatud4life

Anyone know why there is a problem with updating my list of wines made? I've tried to update mine from several different computers and at different times with no luck.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Marc, did you try to delete your cookies and log in again?
Marc, I have a real nice dragon on my arm, half sleeve, my wife tried numbing cream, she said that it didn't work too well, let me know how it works for you and which brand.
It's almost time for another, my daughter keeps telling me that we have to do another family tattoo day...lol


----------



## tatud4life

No, I haven't tried that yet. Hadn't even thought of it to be honest. I will give it a try and see what happens. Thanks for the advice!!
I too have a dragon that covers almost my entire right forearm. Did she wrap herself with Saran Wrap after she applied the cream? We use Dr. Numb and apply it 2 hours beforehand, wrap ourselves in Saran Wrap over the coated area, and we don't feel a think only the pressure of his hand. It usually last about 4 hours so you should be able to handle a 2 hour session no problem. Be warned though. On e the numbing wears off, it hurts like a mother!!! I wanted to curl up in the fetal position and cry. Lol. Your local shop should be able to get you a tube if you want it. I think it's about $30 a tube though so its a little pricey. Well worth it I think. Just like the allinonepump!! Post some pics! I love seeing others tats!!!


----------



## wineforfun

How do I get a pic from my hard drive to show up here? By using the "add pic" icon, it wants a URL. I thought I was pretty computer savvy, apparently not.


----------



## Julie

D.J.

Reply to thread, then click on attachments (the paperclip), click browse, upload, close window. I normally hit print preview to make sure it uploaded.


----------



## wineforfun

Got it, thank you. I was hitting the pic icon. Stupid me.


----------



## wineforfun

Just a few of mine.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

wineforfun said:


> Just a few of mine.



I love them. My favorite is the dragon though. I am not entirely sure what JOAM is. But I really love them.


----------



## Julie

Shelly, it's a mead made with oranges, spices and bread yeast


----------



## wineforfun

ShelleyDickison said:


> I love them. My favorite is the dragon though. I am not entirely sure what JOAM is. But I really love them.



Julie is on it.
Joes Ancient Orange Mead.


----------



## Polarhug

I really loved those labels for Zillah!


----------



## Pumpkinman

wineforfun - Very impressive!


----------



## Dodie

*Label*

Had to do my own pin-up girl since seeing the cute ones here.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice job


----------



## QuinnyRI

jimmyjames23 said:


> Batch 2 for 2013
> 
> 3 different blends.



Love 'em! Can't go wrong with pin ups.


----------



## JetJockey

Here is my first attempt at wine labels. This is for my Triple Berry Dragon Blood. I am using the 3 1/2" X 4 1/2" water resistant Avery #22826 labels. They are nice and peel off. Don't soak them, just peel. I use an HP Officejet inkjet and not a laser.

Any comments are appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Runningwolf

Bob they suck, go back and do it over again.  Really they're awesome, I like them a lot.The only thing I would change is the font gong through the barrel. It's a little busy and hard to read at a glance. Other then that I would be proud to have it on my bottles. My opinion, I would go with the lighter background and it would also take less ink.

Again, good job!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Very nice, and I love the Bohica Winery...LMAO, my handle on most every forum that I'm on is "Bohica" too freaking funny!


----------



## Noontime

Very nice label Bob. I agree that I like the lighter back ground better. The stack of fruit might be a little phallic, but that might just be me (don't judge me!  )


----------



## snowgirl812001

Ok, here is my latest. I've been told I need to lighten it up a bit. I didn't wanna go too fancy, its for a skeeter pee recipe so it won't be around long lol. What do you guys think?


----------



## Loner

Nice .. I like the darker color. It's your creation so make yourself happy.


----------



## Runningwolf

I like it but I'd like to compare it to one without the black lined background. It does bring back memories though when I had a etch-a-scetch and would try to darken in the entire background.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Runningwolf said:


> I like it but I'd like to compare it to one without the black lined background. It does bring back memories though when I had a etch-a-scetch and would try to darken in the entire background.



ok, here it is with no background. one with it lightened, and a different one i also did. the last one i wasn't sure about the colors.


----------



## Runningwolf

I like the white background better. The bottom label is really cool also. You do very nice work.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Thanks, I use PicMonkey on all of them. I may just go with the last one. Thanks for the help, always better to have another opinion. 

Just noticed, the top two would be without that box around the pic lol. I had to start over to do those, just a quick version.


----------



## JetJockey

Robin,
I like the white background as well. I would also make the light blue ellipse border around the berries about 1/2 as thick.

My $0.02, but they are all nice!


----------



## JetJockey

Runningwolf said:


> Bob they suck, go back and do it over again.



Runningwolf, Now don't make me drive up there to Edinboro!  I like Edinboro, as that's where I first learned to water ski!

I really appreciate the comments from everyone! I didn't think much about the ink savings.

The hardest thing after the general idea was learning Photoshop enough to get what I wanted on paper!

Thanks all!


----------



## Abrnth3

Family wine making


----------



## CowboyPhil

persoanlly I don't like the cross hatch texture it make it hard to read. But I like the over all design. Not sure it the cross hatch was a display issue though.


----------



## CowboyPhil

This is for a Habanero Infused Red Wine.


----------



## tonyt

Bob, love your Berry Bouquet labels, especially the white background. Dan is wrong again! ::


----------



## jimmyjames23

Mead labels are done. 

One dry... One wet!


----------



## Pumpkinman

love them!!!!


----------



## olusteebus

*Long Black Train*

Longtrain shared a cabernet/blackberry blend wine that I tried. It is just at 4 months old now and I bottled it. I have not made labels yet but I have got one ready. 

I was going to call it Longtrain but when I googled long train, Long Black Train kept coming up. I liked the song so much I named it that. Longtrain was the inspiration behind the wine and the label. Thanks Longtrain.

It is a very dark (black) wine. I only had gold foils but I wish I had black. I will have black for my next batch which I will surely do.

The wine is great right now. I suspect that in 2 - 4 months it will be wonderful and If I can keep some around for a year, It will be a masterpiece.

Here is the label. sorry I don't have it on a bottle now.


----------



## vernsgal

finally my Banana wine is ready to bottle!


----------



## TahunaJR

Lovin' the Train and Monkey labels. Creative and cool to look at. Nicely done!!!


----------



## jimmyjames23

60 bottles with a Portuguese teeth breaker. Boy are my arms tired!


----------



## CowboyPhil

I love your labels JimmyJames23


----------



## jimmyjames23

CowboyPhil said:


> I love your labels JimmyJames23



Thanks boss.


----------



## JetJockey

tonyt said:


> Bob, love your Berry Bouquet labels, especially the white background. Dan is wrong again! ::



Thanks Tony! My wife is getting into photography, so we set up the wine glass shot and she took some neat pictures. The wine glass splash was one of her shots!


----------



## Abrnth3

CowboyPhil said:


> This is for a Habanero Infused Red Wine.



Normal is relative


----------



## Wilson615

Here is my Cranberry Label Everyone loves this wine


----------



## Norske

Nice, crsip and clean, good job.


----------



## Runningwolf

Excellent label.


----------



## ttimmer

My newest label. I am planning on submitting a few labels into a local wine competition and wanted to make sure I have a more classic label to enter... not to mention, I am thinking a Peach Chardonnay kit should be my next wine to make. Feedback welcome.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Chardonnay


----------



## Runningwolf

Couple of great labels. Good job!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Gewurztraminer, simple, it'll do the job...lol


----------



## Boatboy24

Here's my Peach that I'm hoping to bottle in the next couple weeks.


----------



## MarkB

A work in progress.........


----------



## Tess

Dont pay attention to my name at the bottom. Its part of my program wont be on the final label


----------



## snowgirl812001

Tess said:


> Dont pay attention to my name at the bottom. Its part of my program wont be on the final label



I really like that! Good job!


----------



## Reilly

Some very good labels on here. I've got a Chardonnay aging and Dragon's Blood in the primary. Gonna have to make some labels while I wait.....


----------



## Boatboy24

Robin:

I like your avatar. It reminds me of my Merlot label:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f83/label-test-32549/


----------



## dangerdave

My label for the WMT (Unofficial) Strawberry Coastal White Wine Competition:


----------



## Runningwolf

MarkB said:


> A work in progress.........


 Hey Mark nice label! Since you live right near Luva Bella's how about joining the group when they come down next month to pick up juice.


----------



## tonyt

Mark, great label.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Boatboy24 said:


> Robin:
> 
> I like your avatar. It reminds me of my Merlot label:
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f83/label-test-32549/



Thanks! It's a pic I took in the backyard. Nice label! I may have to turn mine into one


----------



## suecasa

Here's my Coastal Red .. a painting I made for my sister ...


----------



## Kraffty

Another great painting, can't wait to see an impressionistic strawberry


----------



## Runningwolf

Sue I love how the picture appears to be coming out of the label, great job.


----------



## Noontime

Very nice Sue...and I love the avatar also! THAT would make a great label.


----------



## geek

suecasa said:


> Here's my Coastal Red .. a painting I made for my sister ...



liked that label.....what did you use to create it?


----------



## suecasa

Thanks for the encouragement. I used the on line Avery program. It is easy enough and flexible enough. And free. My avatar does not look like me but it is a painting I made related to my job as a cruise ship nurse. No ideas for strawberry yet. Might not go directly at strawberry. More coastal and blush or sunset sunrise for the color. Surprises


----------



## dangerdave

Nice job, sue. I like the layout of that label. I might have to make a few like that.


----------



## LoveTheWine

Finally got some bottled for my lovely wife!


----------



## Noontime

LoveTheLabel


----------



## Tess

My first


----------



## Tess




----------



## dangerdave

Another nice one, Tess! You'll be a SP master in no time!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice labels!


----------



## keena

I haven't been able to get on much with my final semester of college in progress, but every time I do I enjoy seeing all these great labels!


----------



## suecasa

here's my coastal white …


----------



## geek

That is another nice label Sue, good job..!!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice label, Sue!


----------



## snowgirl812001

I'm not sure how this one will turn out, but had the lavender from my garden. So I figured I would experiment.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Moj Skeeto bottled


----------



## Polarhug

My attempt at a grungy "Film Noir" style for my choco-berry


----------



## jimmyjames23

Polarhug said:


> My attempt at a grungy "Film Noir" style for my choco-berry



Sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Wow! More great labels!


----------



## Noontime

Our latest custom label design... a retro Art Deco inspired label.
http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/flapper-wines


----------



## Polarhug

I love the art deco and the lavender labels! And of course Jimmy you KNOW i'm a huge fan of the pin up girl motif


----------



## jimmyjames23

Thanks Polar


----------



## reefman

snowgirl812001 said:


> I'm not sure how this one will turn out, but had the lavender from my garden. So I figured I would experiment.


 Great label Robin.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Thanks Polarhug & Reefman. Here's what I went with for my blueberry skeeter pee


----------



## tonyt

And good for your heart Robin.


----------



## missyh

Tess, I REALLY like this Lemon Wine label
Missy


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

product of iowa huh? where about?


----------



## DaveL

*Bottling my Quadberry*

My first quadberry


----------



## tgoose55

*Newest Label*

Here is my newest label for last falls Concord wine.

Here is the label before bottling:






Here is the label after bottling:





Rob Smith


----------



## Noontime

DaveL said:


> My first quadberry


 Quadberry...love that name!


----------



## dangerdave

Looking good, DaveL! Here's some labels I made at work today. Slow day at work.

One for my semi-sweet blackberry, just bottled...





One for a Coastal White Kit, soon to be brewed. Inspired by Tess' Lazy Days label.





Another one. This one was inspired by Sue's (suecasa) fine labels.





These next two were made for a life-long friend of mine (John K. Victor), who is a great painter---featuring a few of his paintings.


----------



## Polarhug

Bottled last weekend and forgot to post them up. Aphorism was supposed to be a play on "Apothic White", but it came out more like a chardonnay. Looks a little cloudy but it's clear - I have the darndest time photographing wine. I'll stick to making the stuff lol.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave those labels are outstanding. What font did you use on "Black Sheep" and "Coastal White"? The paintings are amazing.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Dave I just noticed Black Sheep is 1 of 27 bottles. Did you really edit every single bottle?


----------



## dangerdave

Runningwolf said:


> Dave those labels are outstanding. What font did you use on "Black Sheep" and "Coastal White"? The paintings are amazing.


 
Thanks, Dan! The Black Sheep uses the "Many Weatz" font. The Coastal White label uses the "Westwood LET" font.

Yes, my friend John is a _very_ good painter.


----------



## dangerdave

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Dave I just noticed Black Sheep is 1 of 27 bottles. Did you really edit every single bottle?


 
No I did not edit every bottle, Dan, since each one is technically "1 of 27".


----------



## suecasa

Dave. Those are gorgeous. Your painter friend is indeed talented and will be honored by those bottles!


----------



## GEM

Dave, the labels are great. What software are you using for them and what labels do you use, i.e. size and brand number? Love the talent here for label making. I am on my first batch and have to make some labels. Cheers, Gary


----------



## Kraffty

Hey Dave, really nice group of labels. I especially like the Black Sheep, balance, layout, type choice and colors are great, couldn't suggest a single change.
Mike


----------



## Tess

Just make this one for my Shiraz


----------



## DaveL

Love the paint creek labels





dangerdave said:


> Looking good, DaveL! Here's some labels I made at work today. Slow day at work.
> 
> One for my semi-sweet blackberry, just bottled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for a Coastal White Kit, soon to be brewed. Inspired by Tess' Lazy Days label.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one. This one was inspired by Sue's (suecasa) fine labels.
> http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o86/dangerdave911/Winemaking/Wine%20Labels/Red_Wave.j
> 
> 
> 
> These next two were made for a life-long friend of mine (John K. Victor), who is a great painter---featuring a few of his paintings.
> [IMG]http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o86/dangerdave911/Winemaking/Wine%20Labels/Paint_Creek_White.jpg


----------



## cassma

Playing around with our first label...





Don't know the abv yet so will change if needed as well as "semi-sweet". Hoping it will be semi-sweet!!


----------



## hocke230

Not doing a merlot but this is the first rough draft


----------



## harleydmn

*A Couple Labels*

Well here is a couple labels and a pic of one of my wine racks.


----------



## cassma

harleydmn said:


> Well here is a couple labels and a pic of one of my wine racks.



So many great looking labels on this forum! Where do you get the artwork for these?? The sunset pic on my label is a picture of a sunset I took in Hilton Head.


----------



## captawesome33




----------



## Runningwolf

Nice label, just a few questions. What does 5 4 3 signify. Also where you have Vinyards written in is that where the name of the wine goes or your name?


----------



## Duster

ok, your gonna need to explain the tennis balls?


----------



## Duster

my latest, I have a couple of months before I bottle. Stabilized and stashed away at the end of march.


----------



## reefman

baseballs and a triple play maybe???? just a guess.


----------



## FL Steve

Aren't they the positions in the book when you are keeping the record book in baseball?


----------



## ibglowin

Great labels everybody!

I remember using this type of baseball scoring sheet a long time ago in a galaxy far far away.......

5,4,3 would be 3rd base, 2nd base, 1st base.


----------



## Kraffty

The label collection here is blowing up lately, I'll throw in another version I put together today for my wine over in the WMT unofficial competition section. I made illustration based on a picture of Avalon Harbor that I took with my phone about 7 weeks ago on my wife's birthday weekend on Catalina Island. It seems to fit the theme of the wine and should bring back nice memories whenever we open a bottle up.
Keep up the great creative work all.
Mike 

View attachment ClassicCoastalLabel3.pdf


----------



## FL Steve

Ah Ha, I thought so, brings back all those memories coaching little league and keeping the books. Good job.


----------



## dangerdave

I like that label very much, Mike. Classy! Unlike my Fat Flemingo label!


----------



## TahunaJR

I am having so much fun checking out these great labels. Creativity is certainly a trait being shown off by members! Please continue!!!!!


----------



## Stefani

With my latest labels, I include a background image of the fruit, grape or a vineyard that grows the variety that the wine is made from.


----------



## YourCaptain

This is my first attempt... Will have to see how it evolves...


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Some of the newest ones I made today


----------



## reefman

ShelleyDickison said:


> Some of the newest ones I made today


 
Shelly,
As always, great labels!


----------



## Reilly

Here is my Rapturous Berry Delight that I bottled this week. Hope it tastes good.


----------



## dangerdave

Very nice, Reilly! That wine looks familiar...

I've recently bottled a Dragon Blood version with oak. May be the best yet! Here's my label for it...







Playing with my Picasa 3, I made a big collage of most of my labels thusfar...now my desktop background!


----------



## bakervinyard

Reilly, Great looking label. Real classy. Personally I haven't learned how to make labels yet. My son makes them for me. Bakervinyard


----------



## dangerdave

Sorry, folks. I just like making labels! This one is going to make wine come out my wife's nose! For our up-coming 5th wedding anniversary...


----------



## the_rayway

Bhahaha! Fantastic Dave!


----------



## Polarhug

Hilarious!


----------



## Runningwolf

That is freaking awesome Dave!


----------



## dangerdave

I hit her funny bone with that one. She loves it!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Doing some catch up labeling this morning. Only one more batch to go and I am caught up. Well except for the 3 batches in Primary, 1 in Secondary and 1 aging. Oh and the batch of beer going.


----------



## tonyt

Hope you have a comfortable couch Dave.


----------



## Polarhug

My blood orange mead label. It's a little gory!


----------



## FABulousWines

It's just starting to ferment, but I am already thinking about my first label. My other active hobby is astrophotography so I am thinking of bringing them together and using my work as the image background. I thought this appropriate for the wine since the color is similar and the image was taken in the Florida Keys. I'd appreciate opinions, public or private.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

FABulousWines said:


> It's just starting to ferment, but I am already thinking about my first label. My other active hobby is astrophotography so I am thinking of bringing them together and using my work as the image background. I thought this appropriate for the wine since the color is similar and the image was taken in the Florida Keys. I'd appreciate opinions, public or private.



Very cool. I like it a lot.


----------



## tatud4life

SHEW!!!!! Mowing season has been going full blast, overtime flood gates are wide open at work, and I have 36 gallons of wine waiting to either be back sweetened , filtered, or bottled. Hopefully, I will be able to tackle all of them tomorrow before I go to work!!! At least I am getting the aging process taken care of! LOL Apple, Strawberry, Blackberry, Orange, Moscato, and Orange Seville Sangria will on the list for tomorrow. My allinonepump will get a workout, but it's up to the task!

On a side note, my vines are doing wonderfully!!! My Carlos muscadine has little pods popping out everywhere!! My Ison muscadines are growing like weeds! Going to be a good harvest this year I hope!!


----------



## s0615353

Today I decided to plan ahead and design some Christmas labels for my coworkers (I give them wine every year and they all love it). I decided to give the tradition a little twist by either giving them a bottle of "Naughty" (375 ml. of Syrah/Cab.) or "Nice" (750 ml. of Pinot) for some extra laughs


----------



## cmason1957

I love the Christmas labels. Might just have to steal that thought.


----------



## Stefani

I tend to appreciate the labels as photographed on the bottles!!


----------



## dangerdave

Dang! Shelley's been busy! I need to catch up on my labelling as well. I'm much better at designing them than getting them on the bottles.


----------



## dessertmaker

I'm currently working on a brew that a local charity coffee shop is going to start selling and need the cheapest label that will take the ice water test well. Any ideas?

(I'm sure someone's going to ask: I'm doing it for free and the folks at the coffee shop are cooking the alcohol out of it for me before I sweeten and bottle it. They have a lot of young customers who want an "energy drink.")


----------



## dangerdave

Here's a revised version of one of the first labels I ever made, for one of my wife's favorate kits, ready to bottle...


----------



## olusteebus

I have been looking for inspiration for a chardonnay wine and I found this painting I liked. I warmed it up in picasa. I may bleach it out a little.

What color text should I use?


----------



## ShelleyDickison

dangerdave said:


> Here's a revised version of one of the first labels I ever made, for one of my wife's favorate kits, ready to bottle...



I love the picture. I have wanted to try that kit but to be honest I don't know what a Pinot Gris is or what it would taste like. May have to give it a shot at some point though because my husband keeps mentioning it whenever we go to the store.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

olusteebus said:


> I have been looking for inspiration for a chardonnay wine and I found this painting I liked. I warmed it up in picasa. I may bleach it out a little.
> 
> What color text should I use?
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/busfran/media/vineyardinfall4_zps41fae327.jpg.html



The painting is beautiful.


----------



## Lucky_lefty

For when the grapes gorw in and it will be Marquette and not pinot Noir


----------



## olusteebus

Very pretty label Lefty. I like the colors


----------



## olusteebus

Here is one for some chardonnay I just bottled. I don't put a lot of info on my labels as not many folks see them. I don't have any friends that drink much wine here in Alabama. It is not because our elected officials have legislated them to a higher moral level, they drink beer spirits.


----------



## vernsgal

My 1st Blueberry wine!


----------



## Noontime

olusteebus said:


> I have been looking for inspiration for a chardonnay wine and I found this painting I liked. I warmed it up in picasa. I may bleach it out a little.
> 
> What color text should I use?


I would try white text, with a black shadow (if you can do that). Also I'd keep the top portion of the picture so your text doesn't cover the roof. Maybe "Autumn" large with smaller text underneath for "at Jade...". It's a pretty picture.


----------



## tatud4life

Well dang it!!!!! Picmonkey is now a pay for play site!! The vendor on here that does labels takes too long to download a pic on my computer.  Does anyone know of another site that is good for label making??


----------



## olusteebus

It was free when I used it this week. They must know you are loaded with expendable income.


----------



## Lucky_lefty

Picmonkey is free and you need to pay to use some of the fancy features


----------



## tatud4life

Nevermind. I'm an idiot!!! LOL It helps if I read the pop-up and then actually remember what I read. The browser at work is outdated now for Picmonkey. It is asking me to update it and I don't have clearance to do that here.  I'll have to start making them at home then printing them at work. Sometimes I disappoint myself. LOL


----------



## Noontime

tatud4life said:


> The vendor on here that does labels takes too long to download a pic on my computer.  Does anyone know of another site that is good for label making??


 I'm glad you found a solution Marc. I'm hoping my site isn't the vendor you were refering to. Were you looking for printed labels?


----------



## tatud4life

TheLabelry said:


> Hey tatud, in case it's thelabelry.com that you're referring to, check your junk mail folder in case your creation has landed there. We will be changing the site to make it an instant download soon rather than sent to your inbox.
> 
> Thanks,


 

Ok. Thank you very much for letting me know! I'll check it as soon as I get a chance. Thanks again!


----------



## lillypad297

First Bottling, First Label, New Zealand Chardonnay. Finished crystal clear and already taste great.


----------



## Runningwolf

Great label and presentation.


----------



## tonyt

Lillypad class label.


----------



## lillypad297

Thanks Dan and Tony. This hobby is addictive.


----------



## dangerdave

A couple of new labels from the dynamic desk of DangerDave!


----------



## LoveTheWine

Cool labels Dangerdave


----------



## NashChic

Love those, DangerDave!


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave you are a class act!


----------



## geek

dangerdave said:


> A couple of new labels from the dynamic desk of DangerDave!



Now Dave, do you know what "Casa de Peligro" means? 

I really think you DO.....


----------



## dangerdave

Thanks, Dan! <and everyone else>

Like I have said before, I really enjoy making labels. Almost as much as making wine. I'm out of wine to make labels for, now! Anyone want a custom designed label? For free! 

Note: I like how the black one turned out (petit syrah). Going for prints tomorrow, to see how they look on paper.


----------



## Boatboy24

Casa del peligro. I love it! 

Bothe labels are fantastic, but I love the petit Syrah!


----------



## geek

dangerdave said:


> Thanks, Dan! <and everyone else>
> Anyone want a custom designed label? For free!



Me..!!!

I have a batch of fruit wine, pineapple, mango, strawberry,

A good name would be "Tropical Bliss" ?

I just need the JPG to plug it into the Avery design pro program...


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

Danger i really like that weeping willow design!! nice work


----------



## jamesngalveston

*dragon blood*

my dragon blood


----------



## geek

thats\ is a very nice label james


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice label. Hope you haves lots of black ink.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Finished product


----------



## kryptonitewine

I'm working on a few labels now. You guys have been a real inspiration. My mailing labels aren't cutting it anymore.


----------



## geek

Already working on my label for the Chilean Malbec, I have 2 batches going on (one kit and the other from juice pails).

Suggestions are welcome.

Note: this Avery Design does not allow exporting the design into any graphic format, like jpg; so I had to print screen and then use MS Paint to crop the image.
My daughter said the outer plum color should be darker...


----------



## geek

Here's one for my DB variance with pineapple, mango, strawberry and blueberry.
Thanks to Dave for the background fruit image..!!


----------



## dangerdave

Glad I could help, Varis. Looks great!


----------



## FABulousWines

*Watermelon White Merlot*

Continuing in my theme of tying my astrophotography hobby with wine making:







Thoughts?


----------



## geek

that;s a great looking label Fab.


----------



## s0615353

Here is the label I had designed for my upcoming sparkling wine (I will be starting it tomorrow or Thursday). I know it is still a little while to go, but I was in a creative mood!






The step by step process coming soon...


----------



## Runningwolf

I'm feeling dizzy and haven't even had anything to drink yet. LOL


----------



## dburling

In a PC environment, what is the preferred software you use for designing labels?


----------



## geek

dburling said:


> In a PC environment, what is the preferred software you use for designing labels?



I use Avery Design Pro


----------



## dangerdave

People chuckle at my 1999 version of Corel Draw 9, but it works for me!


----------



## s0615353

Haha Runningwolf, that is what I liled about the peach argyle background. It makes your brain feel fizzy like the wine


----------



## dangerdave

I'm sorry. I keep thinking "Extra Dry Sparkling Peach"..._blah_! 

Aren't peaches sweet?


----------



## olusteebus

Here is a label I made for a blend of muscadine and blackberry jam. I used 20 pounds of muscadine and 5 jars of blackberry jam for this wine. It is wonderful.





If anyone would like this photo,


----------



## Elmer

Not sure how this will come out (so I will apologize now). I could not get this to save as a jpg.
I use Microsoft Publisher, put on a flash drive and go print at a office store.
I also have another label that is awesome and oddly enough works for my Pee, but I had it long before making SP.

It should be noted that this is my son's dragon! 

View attachment Dragon blood 2.pdf


----------



## FABulousWines

olusteebus said:


> Here is a label I made for a blend of muscadine and blackberry jam. I used 20 pounds of muscadine and 5 jars of blackberry jam for this wine. It is wonderful.



Very nice colors.


----------



## s0615353

Dangerdave, I was going by the traditional champagne labeling system in which extra dry is actually off dry with 12-17 g/l of sugar in the final bubbly. I think it is a little weird too that extra dry is actually sweeter than brut and extra brut. Maybe brut is short for brutal, lol.


----------



## jamesngalveston

new blackberry label


----------



## geek

another nice one james..!!


----------



## Johntodd

Here's mine. For a batch of, uh, Cherry Wine:


----------



## geek

another nice label, like it.


----------



## Johntodd

Thanks!
-Johntodd


----------



## jamesngalveston

that is nice johntodd


----------



## jamesngalveston

my back label for wild blackberry.


----------



## Kraffty

Hi All, quick story behind this one. I'm making a batch of White Zin for my Mom and, having never tasted it, decided to buy a bottle of the brand she drinks to match up my levels with. HOLY COW! I'm no snob BUT the Beringer White Zin is closer to fruit punch than wine. While enjoying the challenge of matching the Beringer she's ok with a little less sweetness and a little more acid and a little more alcohol and a little more flavor - other than that EXACTLY THE SAME! So if the wine is missing a little weight, depth or whimsy at least the label should have some.
Mike


----------



## Johntodd

jamesngalveston said:


> that is nice johntodd



Thanks! I took a basic course on Photoshop and it lets me blend things around like that. The cherry blossoms are from the farm, too. It's a home-grown operation.

The plastic in the fermenters and the laser printer was extracted and fabricated from soybeans grown on the farm. The paper for the labels was extracted and pulped from trees on the farm and then finished in the farm's papermill. The strain of yeast used was first discovered by science here on the farm, the bentonite to fine it with was taken from the ravines here on the farm, and, finally, the metal table it sits upon was smelted, pigged, and fabricated here on the farm. This entire paragraph is a lie. 

On a more serious note, I occasionally make a good label. Got some real turkeys, though.

Thanks again!
-Johntodd


----------



## JetJockey

What a HOOT! A good sense of humor pairs with every wine and dish, there is nothing else that is more universally enjoyed! Great job, Kraffty.


----------



## jamesngalveston

LOL, Johntodd...may you still have some turkeys at christmas

Kraffty, that is pretty cute.


----------



## FABulousWines

Johntodd said:


> The plastic in the fermenters and the laser printer was extracted and fabricated from soybeans grown on the farm. The paper for the labels was extracted and pulped from trees on the farm and then finished in the farm's papermill. The strain of yeast used was first discovered by science here on the farm, the bentonite to fine it with was taken from the ravines here on the farm, and, finally, the metal table it sits upon was smelted, pigged, and fabricated here on the farm. This entire paragraph is a lie.



You had me going for a minute there; that was pretty good!


----------



## dangerdave

Great labels everyone! We've got some talent, here!


----------



## Tess




----------



## geek

nice art tess..!!


----------



## jamesngalveston

My new peach pinot


----------



## geek

another nice one james...!!


----------



## jamesngalveston

heres a dragon blood....Talutah is Sioux indian word for blood...which will be explained on the back label...


----------



## Tess

how do those print out James? Beautiful!!


----------



## jamesngalveston

there really nice..I take them to a print shop that prints them.


----------



## kryptonitewine

I've been printing labels on large mailing labels. What's everyone else using?


----------



## reefman

Tess,
Another beautiful label. You're very talented.


----------



## Neeshac

Noontime said:


> Here's our Label of the Week.



Could Red Mountain be a Birmingham Al reference?


----------



## jamesngalveston

trying different things.


----------



## dangerdave

kryptonitewine said:


> I've been printing labels on large mailing labels. What's everyone else using?


 
I use plain paper---or parchment paper if I want it to look antiquey---then adhere them with a simple glue stick. They come off with just a little water.


----------



## kryptonitewine

dangerdave said:


> I use plain paper---or parchment paper if I want it to look antiquey---then adhere them with a simple glue stick. They come off with just a little water.



I've heard of people doing that. Guess I'll have to give it a try. Could be a fun project for the kids, after all winemaking Is a family event.

Working on a DB label now. My first try at DB should be ready to bottle soon. Back sweetening on Saturday. Next will be jet blue.


----------



## Tess

re[LEFT said:


> efman;431094]Tess,
> Another beautiful label. You're very talented.



Talented finding other people's art on the net  Im a good photographer. I should use my own. What are you doing in your picture reefman?


----------



## jamesngalveston

whats jet blue...recipe


----------



## JetJockey

kryptonitewine said:


> I've been printing labels on large mailing labels. What's everyone else using?



I've been using the Avery 4 3/4" X 3 1/2" Arched Labels - #22826. They are water resistant and a matte finish. They say for laser printers, but I use them on an ink jet.


----------



## reefman

Tess said:


> Talented finding other people's art on the net  Im a good photographer. I should use my own. What are you doing in your picture reefman?


It's ...hopefully...going to be our new home. 
My wife and I were looking at the model home we picked to build, and making some final decisions on what extras we want to add.
We hope to be in the house by Christmas if we can get all the details ironed out.
We are moving from Maryland to Delaware.
Stopped at Nassau Valley Winery on our way home Sunday...they have a really nice peach, and Blueberry wines....and I tried my first Delaware Grape wine as well....very nice, but not quite as grapey as Niagara.


----------



## ibglowin

Not in this case. Its an AVA in WA State.



Neeshac said:


> Could Red Mountain be a Birmingham Al reference?


----------



## tonyt

I haven't posted my labels lately so here are a few of the recent ones.


----------



## kryptonitewine

jamesngalveston said:


> whats jet blue...recipe



Dragon blood except you use all blueberries instead of mixed fruit.


----------



## jamesngalveston

nice labels tonyt


----------



## Runningwolf

Great labels!!!


----------



## Tess

kryptonitewine said:


> Dragon blood except you use all blueberries instead of mixed fruit.



Sounds like blue blood!! lol


----------



## suecasa

*Hey Tony*



tonyt said:


> I haven't posted my labels lately so here are a few of the recent ones.



Was that last label from the Spanish Matador from WE? I'm just bottling that (bought it "late" on a close out) .. what are your thoughts? It's one of my favorites so far ... so much oak and body!!


----------



## suecasa

*Spanish Trio*

Oh .. and here is my label for the Trio ... I'm one of 3 sisters ... thus the "names"


----------



## tonyt

Sue, yes it is Matador Trio, WE LE. We are just now getting in to them on a limited basis (splits). So far we are very pleased. I do a Tempranillo blend each year for my son who things this is the best Temp so far. I think that I actually preferred the RJS LQ TORO from a couple years ago, but this one is excellent too. The Matador Trio seems to have a bit more bite and the TORO a bit smoother. Funny, my wife and I prefer thicker and smoother, my son and his wife prefer dryer, more tannic and complex. That reminds me it's time to start another Tempranillo for him.


----------



## tonyt

suecasa said:


> I'm one of 3 sisters .


Pitty your father! Love the label.


----------



## Noontime

suecasa said:


> Oh .. and here is my label for the Trio ... I'm one of 3 sisters ... thus the "names"



Love your labels sue!


----------



## Noontime

Here's our latest design, inspired by the Monterey Aquarium we visited during the WineMaker Magazine Conference.
www.noontimelabels.com/product/monterey-merlot#.UcSPwvmkpWU


----------



## sdelli

Pinot Noir is bottled!


----------



## Elmer

Skeeter Pee is bottled.
The label I had used with a red last year, but once I started Skeeter pee, the wine and label both seemed to fit .


----------



## Tess

Elmer said:


> Skeeter Pee is bottled.
> The label I had used with a red last year, but once I started Skeeter pee, the wine and label both seemed to fit .



Now that looks tasty  too funny!


----------



## vernsgal

for my blackberry when done


----------



## olusteebus

Elmer, that is disgusting. Funny as hell but disgusting!

Very nice Vernsgal.


----------



## Noontime

Elmer- I think you might want to brush up on your marketing skills. 

That is funny though!


----------



## jamesngalveston

*my final name for my wine*

i have 40 peacocks on the west end of galveston.


----------



## Noontime

jamesngalveston said:


> i have 40 peacocks on the west end of galveston.


Very nice. Is that foil? I'd love to see a closeup!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

My latest labels. To bad the wines not ready yet.

WOW They got big


----------



## ShelleyDickison

The last one for the day.


----------



## Tess

*Mystic Passion Shiraz*

Im putting them all in a Rubbermaid tub slapping the lid on and sliding it under the basement steps where its dark and its a constant temp of 68 degrees. Will open in two years!!


----------



## jamesngalveston

Tess that is gorgeous label, specially with the shrink capsule


----------



## kryptonitewine

Tess that label is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaWino

Skeeter Pee!


----------



## jamesngalveston

pretty cool


----------



## Rocky

Tess, I have to ask. Is that a typo (Mysic Passion instead of Mystic Passion) or a play on words for "My Sick Passion?"


----------



## shoebiedoo

I've gone down a different path with labels. I got a laser printer and have had to change the way I look at labels. Here's a few samples 
I always try to get pictures that relate to the wine's in the bottles. 
This is a French cab sauv juice so the pic is of a mountain near Aix-en-Prevance where I lived as a child (mont-sainte-victoire)



This is of a Californian vineyard, of which the merlot is from


----------



## Tess

Rocky said:


> Tess, I have to ask. Is that a typo (Mysic Passion instead of Mystic Passion) or a play on words for "My Sick Passion?"



 I never even noticed I left out the "T" lol. 
My first attempt at this label I left out the second "s" in Passion. Its a good thing I only printed out one sheet. Im running low on ink!!
I don't label them anymore anyway unless Im gifting or serving to guest. 
Im over spending days trying to soak and scrub them off.


----------



## tonyt

Tess the label is so hot I didnt look at the spelling. Great job. Where did you get the graphics?


----------



## Noontime

Tess said:


> Im putting them all in a Rubbermaid tub slapping the lid on and sliding it under the basement steps where its dark and its a constant temp of 68 degrees. Will open in two years!!



Striking packaging Tess. Great job.


----------



## Noontime

shoebiedoo said:


> I've gone down a different path with labels. I got a laser printer and have had to change the way I look at labels. Here's a few samples
> I always try to get pictures that relate to the wine's in the bottles.
> This is a French cab sauv juice so the pic is of a mountain near Aix-en-Prevance where I lived as a child (mont-sainte-victoire)


I really like the CA Merlot illustration; simple line art has a character all it's own.


----------



## Rocky

Tess. I am not a nitpicker rather it is an old habit. In an early stage of my career I was Supervisor of Composition for a large commercial printer and we constantly checked the written word for typos so that they would never leave the plant. I would also add that I think the label is very artistic and well done. As you have done, I no longer label everything and have gone to using only an address label (about 1" x 3") just to identify the wine.


----------



## the_rayway

I've ordered a case of 1000 labels from a local shop. They sent me samples of the removable ones they carry and they peel off beautifully, while staying on well in storage. It comes out to $.06 per label or so. Not too shabby!

Love the Mystic Passion - looks fabulous!


----------



## geek

the_rayway said:


> I've ordered a case of 1000 labels from a local shop. They sent me samples of the removable ones they carry and they peel off beautifully, while staying on well in storage. It comes out to $.06 per label or so. Not too shabby!
> 
> Love the Mystic Passion - looks fabulous!



wow, 6 cents a label is a great price....did you just give them a JPG file with your art or they provided something for the graphic?


----------



## the_rayway

I change the labels for each batch, so I design and print them myself. What I got from them was the blank labels


----------



## DaveL

My first try at Mojeeter Skeeter


----------



## LoveTheWine

Got around to bottling my 2012 Blackberry


----------



## s0615353

Here is the new sparkling wine label, since the other batch did not work out. This one will hurt your eyes a little less


----------



## cedarswamp

Classy label, s0615353.


----------



## Tess

tonyt said:


> Tess the label is so hot I didnt look at the spelling. Great job. Where did you get the graphics?



A friend of mine was using it as her facebook icon.


----------



## Tess

stevolution said:


> Here my dragons blood label. We still have some editing to do. We are going to photoshop in some color and of course date and label them but this is the basic layout. This was drawn by a friend of mine for me..
> 
> Ill put up final label as soon as its done, may be tonight depending on how motivated I get lol..
> 
> View attachment 9439



 I love it!! Post the final


----------



## olusteebus

David, how did you make that label. How did you get the white around the lettering and how did you color the bottom. That is a great looking white wine label.


----------



## Xandra

*Some Labels...*

Boy you guys have some awesome labels!! Very creative bunch, must go with the territory! I've got a rhubarb and a beet working right now, and nothing else to do so thought I'd play with some labels. Next up, once I get a free carboy, will be Dragon's Blood and Skeeter Pee, so now that I've made the labels I'm committed. Of course the ABV on the labels will be changed once I have the real numbers  Wow, just previewed, didn't know they'd come out so big! Sorry 'bout that...


----------



## stevolution

Me and my wife are having a coloring contest for our new DB label. Vote for your favorite and it will be on the bottles ..


----------



## dralarms

The purple one.


----------



## robbi

stevolution said:


> Me and my wife are having a coloring contest for our new DB label. Vote for your favorite and it will be on the bottles ..



I like the green one. You could tell some did not take a fair picture. The lighting is bad and the photo is a little blurry 

The green one was probably done by a beautiful and talented artist. I would love to have this gorgeous piece of artwork on my wall!!!


----------



## stevolution

robbi said:


> I like the green one. You could tell some did not take a fair picture. The lighting is bad and the photo is a little blurry
> 
> The green one was probably done by a beautiful and talented artist. I would love to have this gorgeous piece of artwork on my wall!!!



Everyone please welcome my wife to the forum... Can you guess which one she colored.. That's right the green one... Hahaha


----------



## robbi

I'm going to recolor it!


----------



## dralarms

Welcome robie, but I still like the purple one.


----------



## GreginND

Green. Definitely green.


----------



## Winofarmer

I like the green Robbi...and welcome to the forum


----------



## Xandra

I like the green one as well.


----------



## beardy

Purple one fosho.


----------



## kryptonitewine

robbi said:


> I like the green one. You could tell some did not take a fair picture. The lighting is bad and the photo is a little blurry
> 
> The green one was probably done by a beautiful and talented artist. I would love to have this gorgeous piece of artwork on my wall!!!



Um. Would you have anything to do with coloring the green one? Just a hunch on my part.


----------



## kryptonitewine

Didn't see the other posts. But HA I was right. Welcome and nicely done. You've earned my vote!


----------



## JetJockey

Stevolution, 
Better let the wife win if you want to buy more carboys and equipment!

My vote is for the green one. If you use the purple one, you'll have to call it 'Barney' blood!


----------



## Noontime

stevolution said:


> Me and my wife are having a coloring contest for our new DB label. Vote for your favorite and it will be on the bottles ..



I like the purple color better because it reminds me of the 70's for some reason, but I think the green works better as a whole. I think you could have won if you put the yellow in the spots and wings....or if the competition wasn't with your wife.


----------



## Noontime

olusteebus said:


> David, how did you make that label. How did you get the white around the lettering and how did you color the bottom. That is a great looking white wine label.



Thanks! I used photoshop on this one, and I'm guessing you mean how did I color the bottom of the letters? I used 2 layers of the text... the top one I added a shadow and the bottom one I put a white glow. So the glow extends out well past the text but is behind the text you see.

This is one of my (new) favorites


----------



## Tess

Why dont you give red a try


----------



## ShelleyDickison

stevolution said:


> Me and my wife are having a coloring contest for our new DB label. Vote for your favorite and it will be on the bottles ..



I like the purple and gold dragon, but I'm a Vikings fan so I may be biased with the colors.


----------



## FABulousWines

After 30 years of marriage I know this answer. The wife is always right. Green it is! (no, it really is!)


----------



## Kraffty

Why not bottle it Half and Half, keeps the fun of the debate going whenever you break out a bottle or two with friends.
Drawing is great and looks good in any color, be sure to post pics of finished bottles.
Mike


----------



## tonyt

I like the purple one. But for the life of me I can't figure out why you haven't already printed off thirty of the green one. "Marriage is a mutual admiration society where one person is always right, the other is the husband."


----------



## ibglowin

Getting ready to bottle about 45G of different red blends as well as some pure varietals. These are all made from fresh grapes that were trucked in what seems like a long time ago from California. My fresh grape wine has a different label than wines made from kits. A little more closer to home feel obviously.....


----------



## tonyt

very nice Mike.


----------



## ibglowin

And one more for the road.....


----------



## JetJockey

Mike, you save the best for last! Great picture. I like them all, but the last one really pops!


----------



## geek

wow, I really like those labels Mike.....


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks! Now to come up with some "catchy" names for the red blends. Perhaps........ "Rio Loco Red"


----------



## stevolution

Thanx for all the votes. As of right now the purple is ahead by 3 votes at 9-6 between two threads... We might go with miles idea of half and half or maybe like a 60/40 ratio to the winner.. 

Mike we have only been married a year so I'm still learning my opinion slowly slips away day by day... At this point I still have a little pull so I try to use it whenever I can... 

Poles will stay open until we can print on Friday or Saturday...


----------



## tonyt

Stevolution
You are obviously still young and naïve. Your opinion is not slowly slipping away, it was yanked out of your gut the moment you said I Do. As you mature you will discover the many subliminal messages in your wedding vows like “always agree”, “apologize even when it’s not your fault”, “hate sports”, “buy roses” and many more. The truth is that you are surreptitiously being made to believe you have opinions when in fact you don’t. It is so cruel how they maliciously take our will without us even knowing. Enjoy the green label.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Remember the two golden rules for a long a happy marriage. 
Rule 1) the wife is always right 

Re 2) when the wife is wrong... See rule 1

It has worked for me for 32 years


----------



## stevolution

Haha thnx guys this made us both laugh.. But I did put it to vote so really it's you guys deciding our label color. Whether mine gets picked or not I can say it wasn't my choice p... See the loophole


----------



## ou8amaus

A very wise comedian who's name eludes me once said... "You can be one of two things in a marriage. Happy... or right". I vote for the green.


----------



## Rocky

Stevolution, don't let people like Tony, Shoebiedoo and Micky influence you. I never knew what true happiness was until I got married...but then it was too late!


----------



## petey

My DB /skeeter pee labels.. Thanks. Lon and Dave


----------



## Rocky

Great job, Petey.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

great labels guys.

Mike - what about Rio Loco Rojo

as for the dragon pic, go green and be happy that your wife has taken an active interest in the hobby! it will help later on when you're wanting to purchase bigger more expensive equipment.


----------



## ibglowin

I like it!



LoneTreeFarms said:


> Mike - what about Rio Loco Rojo


----------



## geek

That may be "Loco Rio Rojo" from the spanish perspective...


----------



## Runningwolf

Awesome labels


----------



## plowboy

Hey everybody. I'm new around here and to wine making but I seem to be picking it up on the fly pretty well. I started with I kit just to get my bearings then jumped right into strawberries. It should be ready to bottle in a week or two. 

Anywho, here's my label.pardon the crappy basement picture. Ill have to venture out over the winter/spring and snap my own picture of turkeys. I always feel bad lifting stuff on the interweb.


----------



## jamesngalveston

hey david is that your ad in wine makers magazine....just got my first one 
today...


----------



## Neeshac

Finally my first label! (And bottle for that matter)


----------



## jamesngalveston

Name looks good, wine looks good, congrats on the first bottle.


----------



## Neeshac

jamesngalveston said:


> Name looks good, wine looks good, congrats on the first bottle.




Thank you very much!


----------



## olusteebus

Looks good Neeshac.


----------



## photoactivist

Neeshac said:


> Finally my first label! (And bottle for that matter)



That's beautiful, and looks wonderful. Have you drank it yet? How is it? I'm aging a white peach now that seems pretty nice in its early months.


----------



## photoactivist

My 2012 Super Tuscan. Big props to 3 Vines Vineyard for their excellent Sangiovese grapes.
-Vintage Raelity


----------



## tonyt

New label for my soon to bottle Brunello. I took the picture from the rooftop cafe of our hotel Hermitage, in Florence. The tower is the Palazzo Vecchio. I still have two bottles, a 97' Brunello and an 97' Amarone from that trip.


----------



## firejohn03

Made this tonight. First label attempt.


----------



## firejohn03

*Fixed it *

Flipping the picture has turned into a chore lol,


----------



## stevolution

Finished product...came out pretty well I would have like to add the color digitally butmit was proven more work than I wanted to pt in for a label that probably won't last long..


----------



## cedarswamp

petey said:


> View attachment 9521
> 
> 
> My DB /skeeter pee labels.. Thanks. Lon and Dave



Shamong? You ain't Piney Pete are ya?


----------



## midnightsolace

Here's my first attempt at a my own label. I've had the domain (bairdpoint) for years, except that it's been parked and used only for email for the past several. I figured, hey, why not use it as a wine list of sorts? Something to perhaps keep me occupied, anyway. =) Well, if I can ever get up off my butt and do it! But the first step was to make a label. A friend of mine did the concept art based off of my description and a couple photos I had from back when I lived in New York. Art cred goes to him. Layout of the label itself is my own doing, and it's for a wine that's currently in a carboy. The main file is much higher resolution, but this one's web-friendly.


----------



## tonyt

Midnight, that's very nice. Good Job. Keep posting.


----------



## Neeshac

photoactivist said:


> That's beautiful, and looks wonderful. Have you drank it yet? How is it? I'm aging a white peach now that seems pretty nice in its early months.




Thank you very much! I liked your label too! I have been drinking mine, and I must say it is really good. I hid a couple of bottles because mine is only a couple of months old and people are going through it too quickly. I am hoping to get a year out the bottles I saved.


----------



## Tess

petey said:


> View attachment 9521
> 
> 
> My DB /skeeter pee labels.. Thanks. Lon and Dave



petey, my husband loves the first one lol


----------



## Tess

Great labels guys!!


----------



## Tess

Im not sure about this one yet. Its might be a bit much lol


----------



## midnightsolace

Tess, that's hilarious! My vote is to use it.


----------



## vernsgal

Lol Tess I also vote yes to using it!


----------



## snowgirl812001

Tess said:


> Im not sure about this one yet. Its might be a bit much lol



I say yes too! Love it!


----------



## Tess

OK, I will use it then!!


----------



## geek

midnightsolace said:


> Here's my first attempt at a my own label. I've had the domain (bairdpoint) for years, except that it's been parked and used only for email for the past several. I figured, hey, why not use it as a wine list of sorts? Something to perhaps keep me occupied, anyway. =) Well, if I can ever get up off my butt and do it! But the first step was to make a label. A friend of mine did the concept art based off of my description and a couple photos I had from back when I lived in New York. Art cred goes to him. Layout of the label itself is my own doing, and it's for a wine that's currently in a carboy. The main file is much higher resolution, but this one's web-friendly.



What font is that?


----------



## beardy

Official Bearded Man Skeeter Juice labels!


----------



## Tess

Good idea beardy. Im kinda getting stingy with my wine anymore. lol


----------



## JetJockey

Beardy,
Great labels! Love the return label. I thought you would have had a deposit fee ;-).

That is the clearest Skeeter Pee I've seen, unless that's grain alcohol!


----------



## beardy

JetJockey said:


> Beardy,
> Great labels! Love the return label. I thought you would have had a deposit fee ;-).
> 
> That is the clearest Skeeter Pee I've seen, unless that's grain alcohol!



I infused it with 16oz blue raspberry vodka that has 3 lemons worth of zest (sat for 3 1/2 weeks). Other than that its all SP! 

I thought about a "deposit fee" but not til I get em all hooked. 
"Corner the market, raise the price. Basic economics." - Walt White hahaha


----------



## midnightsolace

geek said:


> What font is that?



Geek, it is St. Charles Dark, under the St. Charles umbrella of fonts. =)


----------



## TahunaJR

beardy said:


> "Corner the market, raise the price. Basic economics." - Walt White hahaha



Wife and I have been "binge watching" Breaking Bad for the last week (never saw it before). So I get the reference! Just wondering what I would have thought last week???

Joe R.


----------



## ibglowin

Bwhahahaha....... One of my all time favorite dark dramatic series. The fact that is filmed all around me makes it all that much better. One of the local micro breweries in ABQ brought out two special beers for the final season. They are making a "Heisenberg Dark" (Dark Ale) and a "Walt's White Lie" (IPA). They sold out completely on the first day!


----------



## geek

midnightsolace said:


> Geek, it is St. Charles Dark, under the St. Charles umbrella of fonts. =)



Thanks, very nice font....just downloaded it...


----------



## cedarswamp

New label for my "Skeeter Pee", which as name wasn't real popular in my circle.






And one for my blueberry-pomegrante from concentrate that has to this point become my best effort taste wise in my short wine making career.






I think I've settled on a somewhat standard layout for my labels.


----------



## RCGoodin

My latest label. Not sure why the text didn't show up.


----------



## Noontime

RCGoodin said:


> My latest label. Not sure why the text didn't show up.


Love that image! Makes me want to make a label from it too.


----------



## Noontime

cedarswamp said:


> New label for my "Skeeter Pee", which as name wasn't real popular in my circle.


I'm with you on the "skeeter pee" name... It's funny and I love that it's gotten so popular (very much so because of the name of the recipe), but I wouldn't put it on a label and offer it to others. I'm certainly not suggesting what others should do, it's just my opinion.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

i think i've posted this on here before but this is our house version of skeeter pee. we call it Teacher's Ade


----------



## tonyt

RC thats outstanding art. Is it your origional work?


----------



## RCGoodin

Sorry, not my art. I plagiarize the internet. If I don't see a copyright sign, I assume it's open game.

I do like making my own labels. It's part of the hobby that has broadened my horizons.


----------



## GreginND

RCGoodin said:


> Sorry, not my art. I plagiarize the internet. If I don't see a copyright sign, I assume it's open game.



Not according to the law.

http://emptyeasel.com/2008/03/18/co...-artists-how-copyright-laws-protect-your-art/


----------



## RCGoodin

GreginND said:


> Not according to the law.
> 
> http://emptyeasel.com/2008/03/18/co...-artists-how-copyright-laws-protect-your-art/


 
Sorry, me no habla English....................


----------



## vernsgal

This is my Sauvignon. I put in an f-pak of apricots


----------



## Tess

RCGoodin said:


> Sorry, me no habla English....................



 not like your selling it. Have fun , we cant all be Picasso nor can we afford to pay someone to do it for us!!

Good looking labels guys!


----------



## RCGoodin

Tess said:


> not like your selling it. Have fun , we cant all be Picasso nor can we afford to pay someone to do it for us!!
> 
> Good looking labels guys!


 
Yeah, yeah, I'm not selling it. That's the ticket.................I'm a simple man, doing simple things, with simple ingredients.


----------



## Tess

RCGoodin said:


> Yeah, yeah, I'm not selling it. That's the ticket.................I'm a simple man, doing simple things, with simple ingredients.



 sounds like a Merle Haggard song


----------



## copenhagen

Hello guys,
let me share my label works for californian based winery.

Swami's - Tempranillo & Sangiovese (Logotype & Label design)













Cardinal Rule - Cabernet Sauvignon (Logogram & Label design)


----------



## vernsgal

Nice labels. I especially like the Cardinal Rule one


----------



## GreginND

RCGoodin said:


> Yeah, yeah, I'm not selling it. That's the ticket.................I'm a simple man, doing simple things, with simple ingredients.



But you are posting someone else's artwork on a public forum without their permission. Sorry for being a stick in the mud about this. But if you've ever had any of your creative work stolen before you would understand. 

If I find artwork that I would like to use for a label, I generally write to the owner seeking permission explaining that it is for a few personal bottles, nothing is sold and I may post it on a web page. Only one artist has ever said no.


----------



## Tess

How do you get there address?? I wouldn't even know where to begin in contacting these artist. I cant even make out most of their signatures. If it will make you happy I will no longer post my labels on here


----------



## rob

Lets not ruin a good thing here, we have all enjoyed posting our labels and we have all enjoyed viewing them, lets just settle down a little and keep up the good thing we have going, this is a amature home wine making forum and I am pretty sure no one is going to jail


----------



## GreginND

Not trying to ruin anything. Merely suggesting that one pause and think before they use artwork that belongs to someone else. It certainly can't hurt to make every effort to find out who owns it and get their permission.

I am speaking from experience. I made the mistake of grabbing some internet art, making a label, and posting it on my web page. I received a curt letter from an attorney asking me to remove the stolen art from the public space. Ever since then I have either sought permission to use art or, if I could not find an owner, have never posted those labels in public.

I've been on the flip side also. I've had some of my photographs and original illustrations stolen and used on other commercial web pages.

By the way, that bird watercolor is absolutely gorgeous! RC, do you remember where you found it? I may want to use it on a label or two.


----------



## rob

Greg,

That was my point, most of us on here are not selling commercial, yes Absolutly I could see if I stole art work and posted the label on the web for sale.


----------



## GreginND

I think you misunderstood. I did not post a label for sale. I made a label for my amateur homemade wine that I posted on my personal blog web site. The fact that I used it and then made it public was what drew the attorney's attention.


----------



## Sammyk

Rob and others please do not take this lightly. Ignorance of the law is not a legal excuse. We do understand because we have been on the flip side. We had our photos stolen off of our website. And we did a take down notice through their ISP. If said person did not remove our photos, their ISP by law is required to shut them down."

Tess, it is not hard to find the owner. Just do a "who is" and you have all the information you have. One can find the owner in less that 5 minutes. 
President Clinton brought into law, "DMCA Digital Millinieum Copyright Act" take down which virtually covers anything you find on the Internet even if it does not have a copyright notice.


----------



## GreginND

Thanks Sammy. I only brought up this issue because RC posted that he plagiarized it from the internet and mistakenly assumed it was fair game. That is absolutely not correct. I can't believe I am here having to defend NOT STEALING.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

well, the last page and a half just took the fun out of this forum. thanks guys guess i'll have to go back to less harmful things like clubbing some baby seals, or manufacturing meth. we all understand that stealing is illegal, we don't need the reminder, and since i'm only using the labels for private use the only way i figure anyone is going to know that i "Borrowed" it is by sharing the picture on this site. i guess i can just start skipping that last part.


----------



## RCGoodin

GreginND said:


> Thanks Sammy. I only brought up this issue because RC posted that he plagiarized it from the internet and mistakenly assumed it was fair game. That is absolutely not correct. I can't believe I am here having to defend NOT STEALING.


 
I apologize for my ignorance. I will attempt to find owners name for you and apologize to him.

Maybe this was a good thread, if nothing else, for other people to know as they go forward.

In my defense, I fully thought that any artwork that did not contain a copyright, was fair game.


----------



## GreginND

Seriously, don't shoot the messenger. I'm sorry if the truth puts a damper on your fun. I would not have said anything at all except it was posted here that it was assumed to be ok to take others art if there is no copyright information. All I did was point out that the law says otherwise. One little sentence. I did not mean to incite a war about this. I didn't realize that I had struck such a nerve.

Please, everyone, understand - I am not judging you. All I wanted to do was share my experience, correct the error and make you aware of the law. Other than that I don't care what you post here. I WANT to see your labels. It's up to the site administrators to say whether or not they want labels posted here.


----------



## rob

I guess we can put an end to this thread!


----------



## geek

copenhagen said:


> Hello guys,
> let me share my label works for californian based winery.
> 
> Swami's - Tempranillo & Sangiovese (Logotype & Label design)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardinal Rule - Cabernet Sauvignon (Logogram & Label design)



those labels are absolutely nice...!!


----------



## RCGoodin

GreginND said:


> Seriously, don't shoot the messenger. I'm sorry if the truth puts a damper on your fun. I would not have said anything at all except it was posted here that it was assumed to be ok to take others art if there is no copyright information. All I did was point out that the law says otherwise. One little sentence. I did not mean to incite a war about this. I didn't realize that I had struck such a nerve.
> 
> Please, everyone, understand - I am not judging you. All I wanted to do was share my experience, correct the error and make you aware of the law. Other than that I don't care what you post here. I WANT to see your labels. It's up to the site administrators to say whether or not they want labels posted here.


 
I thank you for your knowledge and sharing it with us.

I tried to find the artwork and it's owner, but I could not. I usually Google search for Images with Hummingbird in the search block. I found one similar and I am asking the rightful owner for permission to use it. I will let you know the outcome.

I suppose if any of us that wants to use someone else's artwork, It would be best to try an find the owner, ask permission and document all your efforts in case you're called into court.

One last thought for me. I would never do anything, intentionally, to bring harm or liability to this forum. So, again, I feel this was a good topic to discuss and probably should be done every so often as a reminder to all of us and educate new members.


----------



## Sammyk

I did not intend to upset the apple cart either. I only wanted others to be aware of the law. With a little reading one does not even need a lawyer to do a DMCA take down. I am not judging anyone either........! I truly love looking at the labels too.
Most of the time the "author/artist" will grant permission to use their art/written work and be flattered that someone else appreciates it.


----------



## dessertmaker

And I was enjoying this thread too... Unsubscribing now. Nobody has time for that crap unless they're making money off the artwork. If an artist gives a crap that's what watermarks are for.


----------



## rob

I have to agree with dessert maker, that is exactly why there are water marks, and why is this being brought up now after a 1000 or more post.


----------



## rob

I like a 1000 others here are willing to take a chance that we won't have to serve to much time in the cell, maybe we can all hide out in the cellar


----------



## Winofarmer

I plagiarize the internet also looking for label ideas....Could I get sued or shut down for steeling a none water mark photo ??? Possible but like 0.00001 % chance nothing will ever happen. I will take my chances!!!
PLEASE every one keep posting your labels here this is always the first page I check out when coming to this site.


----------



## GreginND

rob said:


> I have to agree with dessert maker, that is exactly why there are water marks, and why is this being brought up now after a 1000 or more post.



Sorry. In the previous 1000 posts no one had ever stated that it was ok to take art that didn't have a copyright symbol. I apologize for raining on the parade. I don't advocate people stop making and posting labels and realize that the chances of there being a problem are small. I think we have pretty much covered the topic now and thing we should go back to focus on what we love. Wine and labels.


----------



## Kraffty

....and that's all I have to say about that......
Mike


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

HAHA I'm totally stealing that one kraffty!!


----------



## Tess

I think everyone has made their point and need to just drop it. Unless your the net police and ready to slap some cuffs on people give it a rest. 
I find it hard to believe anyone can reach half the people they get the images from on here. Its impossable!! Some are even dead
I can say I do. Dont mean I did it. Yeah..yeah...I reach them every time. thats my story and Im sticking to it So there ya go!


----------



## tonyt

I started this thread over a year and almost 1100 posts ago for us to have a central place to show off our labels and "steal" ideas from each other. Funny I actually used the word "steal" when I made the first post. As y'all know by now most of what I post is tongue-in-cheek. 

Let's return to that theme of sharing our labels and ideas here.


----------



## tonyt

This is the label for my recent RJS EP Pinot Noir. It's a photoshop version of a rear view picture of my daughter walking down the street in Palermo, Sicily. I love the picture, she looked just like Sophia Loren (to me). The first is the original picture, below is the label.


----------



## Kraffty

Cool Tony, throw some dust and scratches or speckles on it and you go from Pinot to Film Noir look. The Pinot is a little hard to read but a neat label either way.
Mike


----------



## dangerdave

Here's the label I made for my friend (Mr. Mitten) who gave me 35 pounds of blackberries he picked around his property. I think he'll like the blackberry wine I'm making...and the label. He has several German Short-haired Pointers. Great dogs!


----------



## snowgirl812001

dangerdave said:


> Here's the label I made for my friend (Mr. Mitten) who gave me 35 pounds of blackberries he picked around his property. I think he'll like the blackberry wine I'm making...and the label. He has several German Short-haired Pointers. Great dogs!



Very nice!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tonyt that a great label, I agree it's hard to read the Pinot. Just my honest opinion if you don't mind, I was loving the first picture thinking that was your label. I like the actual picture of your daughter a zillon times better then the actual one you made. With that said I still like the one you made also.

Dave...what can I say about your label. Just a class act! I use to really like my label but I have to tell you, over the past several years the members on this forum has really taken the label part of the hobby to a whole new level. I wished I lived close to one of you so I could learn. Like Wade, I hate to read to learn. I do much better being shown and doing it hands on.

Keep posting pictures because I love the he!l out of them even if I don't comment on everyone.


----------



## dangerdave

Thank you, Dan. You know I value your opinon. I wish you lived closer, too. I'd show you how I do it, and we'd definately drain some bottles together. 
If you ever want to develope a new label, just let me know if I can help. I'm no pro, but I derive great joy from the process...and I work for grape juice!


----------



## Sammyk

Very cool label, Dave.


----------



## bchilders

Took a photo from a trip to Charleston to create this label. Simple but hopefully affective.


----------



## dangerdave

I get a little carried away sometimes, with my labels. I like the simple ones, too. What's the building, Berl? Is that a church?


----------



## geek

what a great label Dave, LOVE IT..!!


----------



## vernsgal

TonyT I love the effect! I'm going to have to try that myself on one . Berl sometimes simple stands out more, great shot. Dave , well what can I say that hasn't already been said..Great labels everyone.


----------



## Tess

dangerdave said:


> Here's the label I made for my friend (Mr. Mitten) who gave me 35 pounds of blackberries he picked around his property. I think he'll like the blackberry wine I'm making...and the label. He has several German Short-haired Pointers. Great dogs!



oh wow, I really love that one!!


----------



## copenhagen

dangerdave said:


> Here's the label I made for my friend (Mr. Mitten) who gave me 35 pounds of blackberries he picked around his property. I think he'll like the blackberry wine I'm making...and the label. He has several German Short-haired Pointers. Great dogs!



your illustration totally outstanding man! great skill!
I love it!


----------



## RCGoodin

Tess, Great label. It tells a story.


----------



## bchilders

dangerdave said:


> Here's the label I made for my friend (Mr. Mitten) who gave me 35 pounds of blackberries he picked around his property. I think he'll like the blackberry wine I'm making...and the label. He has several German Short-haired Pointers. Great dogs!



A very professional looking label. Very nice..


----------



## midnightsolace

copenhagen said:


> Hello guys,
> let me share my label works for californian based winery.



Looks good! Ah, Cardiff. I used to live about 15 minutes north of there. =) Pretty place!


----------



## GreginND

dangerdave said:


>



This is awesome. Can you tell us a little bit about how you made it? Is the Mitten Estates done with a font or some other way? I really like the sort of paint splotches there. Well Done!


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, Greg, since you asked. The "Mitten Estates" text uses the _Many Weatz Font_. Google it to find a link for downloading. I get most of my cool fonts from OnlyFreeFonts.com.

I use an old piece of software to create my labels; Corel Draw 9 was released in December 1999. It is a vector graphics editor bundled with a bitmap editor. I started using Corel Draw 9 when it first came out, for making labels or Christmas cards, envelopes and pictures. I've used it for so long that I know everything about it and how it works. I've tried GIMP and other newer graphics editors, but they seem way too complex for my needs. Cropping, color, graphic text, geometric shapes, vector and bitmap editing, that's all I need.

A lot of my ideas for layout come from searching the internet for wine labels. Google Images can produce a lot of great examples quickly, giving ideas for picture placement, arrangement, and color combinations, for example. I like to pick a theme for each label I make. Some folks use a common "winery" label for all their wines, simply changing the text to match the batch. That's fine, but I enjoy making each one unique. The theme of the Mitten Estates label was my friend Brig, who gave me the blackberries for this batch. He was at my house and was very interested in my labels, marvelling at their creativity. I decided to make him his own label.

When he dropped off the berries, he had his dog, Beamer, with him; a beatuful German Shorthaired Pointer. They were very close, so I chose to use Beamer's breed for the center-piece of this label. I found a picture I liked---with the dog and a small farm in the background (Brig's place is more a little farm than an estate, but "estate" makes it sound grand!). I easily cropped out the part of the picture I liked, and gave it a shadowed border to give it some depth. The best labels containing pictures or images, in my opinion, incorporate color schemes taken from the pictures they contain. The picture, in this case, has elements of Earth tones like green and brown, red, yellow and even some blue (from the sky), so any of those I chose to use in the label background and/or text color would help to bring the label together. I also took into account the shrink caps I plan to use---purple---and the color of the fruit employed---purple---thus the text color. I faded the gryphon and the wreath, and placed them in the background to give the label that "regal" feel. These are both textual elements, meaning they came from font sets, as did the corner elements, making them easy to resize, stylize, and place. Simple vector lines bring the border together without drawing too much attention. Then it was a matter of trying out different fonts for my text, and arranging the text to bring balanced and appeal. You get an eye for this kind of thing over time, and---like I said---by studying other label layouts (both commercial and amateur). Simple or complex, colorful or greyscale, a label you like is the important outcome. After all, it's your wine.

Then you run it by your peeps and see how many "likes" you get.


----------



## midnightsolace

I dig it, Dave. =)


----------



## LoneStarLori

I was wondering where the labels themselves come from? Do most people here print their own or send the graphics to a printer?


----------



## dangerdave

I print a nice perfect copy out on my ink-jet printer, then take it to the copy shop for some color laser prints on plain paper. At 39 cents a sheet, I usually get six labels per page = 6.5 cents per label. I affix them to the bottles with a cheap Elmer's gluestick.


----------



## LoneStarLori

So it doesn' t have to be a coated paper? I would think if refrigerated the label would wrinkle. The color laser copier is a great idea. They are amazingly sharp. I think the paper they use has a slight coat to it.
Had to Google that one. Yep, you can get it glossy. Not sure if the local print shop uses it as a standard.


http://www.officemax.com/office-supplies/paper/laser-paper/product-prod2040515


----------



## JetJockey

LoneStar,
I use the Avery Labels #22826. They are arched labels with a matte finish. They are made for Laserjets, but I print with an inkjet. There are free templates for the Avery labels that allow you to make your label in various programs, i.e. MS Word, Photoshop, etc. The templates can be found at www.avery.com/print. they also have an online designer program for their labels.


----------



## geek

JetJockey said:


> LoneStar,
> I use the Avery Labels #22826. They are arched labels with a matte finish. They are made for Laserjets, but I print with an inkjet. There are free templates for the Avery labels that allow you to make your label in various programs, i.e. MS Word, Photoshop, etc. The templates can be found at www.avery.com/print. they also have an online designer program for their labels.



weird, I have Avery Design Pro and that 22826 template is not there.....I checked for updates and there's no update to download,


----------



## JetJockey

Varis,
I just went to the www.avery.com/print link above and there are lots of templates after putting in the product number 22826 to design on-line. If you want templates for your design software (Word, Photoshop, Illustrator, Apple Pages, etc.) then go to this link to download - http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Search/?dimsearch=false&N=0&Ntk=SoftwareAndTemplate&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=0&Nr=AND%28SITESCHANNELS%3AAvery.com%2COR%28ContentType%3AAVERY-SOFTWARE%2CAND%28ContentType%3AAVERY-TEMPLATE%29%29%29&Ns=Rank|0&Ntt=22826&x=0&y=0. I'm not sure why their own Avery Software doesn't have that template. Maybe an email/call to support would tell you where to get it.


----------



## JetJockey

geek said:


> weird, I have Avery Design Pro and that 22826 template is not there.....I checked for updates and there's no update to download,



Varis,
Here is what I found on Avery's Website in response to someone's question about why a template wasn't available in Avery Design Pro.

"There are no further updates being made to DesignPro at this time. We recommend using Avery Design & Print Online at www.Avery.com/Print. This online software takes you step by step through the process of selecting a template (all product templates are available here), customizing it and printing out your finished project. Plus you can open your DesignPro files using Avery Design & Print Online. Just use the "Open Project" link when you sign in. Projects can then be saved either online to your MyAvery account or directly to your computer. To learn more about it, here is a link to view the software demo: http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/De....

Sorry that doesn't help you much unless you want to use their Design & Print Online!


----------



## jamesngalveston

thats the arched one...i never could get it adjusted to suit me..always printed weird for some reason.


----------



## geek

Thanks Bob, yeah I tried the online version long time ago and then been using the design pro. Will give it a try again.


----------



## LoneStarLori

I have used their design software for my canning projects. They have some pretty decent templates. 

Geek, I found some templates online. 


http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Se...22826&int_id=averyproduct-viewtemplates-22826


----------



## LoveTheWine

Should get around to bottling this kit wine soon.
RJS Winery Series Meritage


----------



## LoneStarLori

Ta da! My first wine labels. These labels were created in Photoshop using pictures I took one evening in my back yard. I was admiring the sunset and then turned around to see a colorful moonrise behind me. I don't think I have ever seen a sunset and full moon rise at the same time. I got lucky. 
I confess there was a little embellishment on the cow picture, but the moon and pink clouds are untouched.


----------



## joeswine

*mezza luna white*

excellent labels Lori, now for the tasting when completed .


----------



## dangerdave

14.5% ABV! Holy Cow!  That's some fine muscadine wine!


----------



## LoneStarLori

dangerdave said:


> 14.5% ABV! Holy Cow!  That's some fine muscadine wine!



That's an estimation and really only to warn lightweights. I will never really know the true ABV for sure. 
I accidentally fermented twice, added sugar, honey and juice a couple of times. All I know is it's pretty dang warm going down. Almost like a good scotch.


----------



## copenhagen

LoneStarLori said:


> So it doesn' t have to be a coated paper? I would think if refrigerated the label would wrinkle. The color laser copier is a great idea. They are amazingly sharp. I think the paper they use has a slight coat to it.
> Had to Google that one. Yep, you can get it glossy. Not sure if the local print shop uses it as a standard.
> 
> 
> http://www.officemax.com/office-supplies/paper/laser-paper/product-prod2040515




I wanna share anexperience too, Coating paper it's like a must if it's not a waterproof paper. best thing for making DIY label is Printed it on sticker paper, after the ink on the label was dry, try to coated it with clear spray paint.it's making the final label a bit gloss but more cheap than using a coating layer. 



anyway, is anyone here ever try and think to print the label direct to the bottle? I found this useful link for everyone in Australia. hope it help : http://www.glassprint.com.au/


----------



## wkingsnorth

My Caramel Apple wine that I am making right now.


----------



## wkingsnorth

My mulled wine I just bottled


----------



## wkingsnorth

My Pomegranate Wildberry wine


----------



## wkingsnorth

My Strawberry Zinfandel dessert wine


----------



## Tess

Love the labels Guys!! Good Job. Now I want a piece a cheese Cake


----------



## Runningwolf

I love all the labels.


----------



## ou8amaus

Love the labels, especially the Glowine! Very curious how it turned out...


----------



## LoneStarLori

Those are lovely! The Glowine just makes me wish for a cold night and a hot spa. Not likely to happen for a couple of months, but a girl can dream.


----------



## vernsgal

wkingsnorth: awesome labels I especially like the mulled spice but have to admit the cheesecake makes me hungry.
lol (my favorite cake. And it goes great with wine  )


----------



## wkingsnorth

ou8amaus said:


> Love the labels, especially the Glowine! Very curious how it turned out...



The wine turned out better than expected.


----------



## ou8amaus

Thanks! Glogg (aka Glowine) is now on deck!


----------



## Noontime

copenhagen said:


> I wanna share anexperience too, Coating paper it's like a must if it's not a waterproof paper. best thing for making DIY label is Printed it on sticker paper, after the ink on the label was dry, try to coated it with clear spray paint.it's making the final label a bit gloss but more cheap than using a coating layer.
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, is anyone here ever try and think to print the label direct to the bottle? I found this useful link for everyone in Australia. hope it help : http://www.glassprint.com.au/



The screen printed bottles are absolutely the most beautiful in my opinion. There are a few places out in California that I know of that do short runs (like a case), but it's really expensive (rightfully so).

I did it once at home by making a stencil and sponging paint. It looked great, but it was a very simple design like Charles Smith wines.


----------



## wkingsnorth

Here are some more label for Wines that are in the works






____________________________________________________________






___________________________________________________________






_______________________________________________________________






________________________________________________________


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

nice labels, are you trying to ferment reese's peanut butter cups?


----------



## jamesngalveston

if you ferment eggnog, let me know how....


----------



## wkingsnorth

Nope, those are just the flavors of the dessert wines I am developing.


----------



## RCGoodin

wkingsnorth said:


> Nope, those are just the flavors of the dessert wines I am developing.


 
Wow...you have a great talent for this...........enjoyed every one of them.

Note to self: Buy a Mounds candy bar today....


----------



## ibglowin

Final labels for the 2011's.  

They are all done and laying down for a nice rest. See if you can figure out the Spanglish to English translation. LOL


----------



## geek

Mike,

from the top:

-big sky
-lonely heart
-the red devil
-the dissident
-long journey
-the good, the bad and the ugly

GREAT labels btw..!!

..


----------



## ibglowin

Very good! 

Interesting story about the last one. It was named that as I had started out with 5 different varietals (Cab Sauv, Merlot, Cab Franc, Malbec, Petit Verdot) After blending up the first 6 Carboys, I was left with about 2 gallons each of the Malbec, Cab Franc and Petit Verdot. A VERY strange blend needless to say. The Malbec chemistry was perfect (The Good). The Cab Franc I struggled with some slight herbaceous (vegetal odor) that I finally got down to almost imperceptible (The Bad). The Petit Verdot chemistry was horrible, almost pH 4.0 that I could only get down to ~3.90 before TA was maxed out (The Ugly). 

I threw them together in a what the "hello" moment of weakness instead of bottling them separately. The resulting pH was about 3.78. That batch just may end up being the best of the lot! The others are all VERY good. But that wine is truly going to be special.


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> Very good!
> 
> Interesting story about the last one. It was named that as I had started out with 5 different varietals (Cab Sauv, Merlot, Cab Franc, Malbec, Petit Verdot) After blending up the first 6 blends, I was left with about 2 gallons each of the Malbec, Cab Franc and Petit Verdot. A VERY strange blend needless to say. The Malbec chemistry was perfect (The Good). The Cab Franc I struggled with some slight herbaceous (vegetal odor) that I finally got down to almost imperceptible (The Bad). The Petit Verdot chemistry was horrible, almost pH 4.0 that I could only get down to ~3.90 before TA was maxed out (The Ugly).
> 
> I threw them together in a what the "hello" moment of weakness instead of bottling them separately. The resulting pH was about 3.78. That batch just may end up being the best of the lot! The others are all VERY good. But that wine is truly going to be special.


Not to change the subject but:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0BrdMi-oyc[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin

Ha ha. Great Spaghetti Western. All filmed in Spain for the most part.


----------



## Tess

YEA!!! Photo bucket is back up!!!


----------



## suecasa

beautiful Tess!!


----------



## dangerdave

In case you missed the other thread, here's the final version of the new "design-by-commitee" _*Dragon Blood*_ label for Weeping Willow Wines:






...and the most liked...






...and the two honorable mentions...


----------



## geek

nice job Tess and Dave...!!


----------



## dangerdave

This label is for my clearing apple/cinnamon wine, made with one of those Coastal White kits. It's dedicated to my wife's evil Jack Russell Terror, "Cinnamon"...I call her _Cinnamonster..._


----------



## ckvchestnut

dangerdave said:


> This label is for my clearing apple/cinnamon wine, made with one of those Coastal White kits. It's dedicated to my wife's evil Jack Russell Terror, "Cinnamon"...I call her Cinnamonster...



That's brilliant! Haha!


----------



## ckvchestnut

ckvchestnut said:


> That's brilliant! Haha!



Sorry forgot to ask: will you allow us to use your new DB labels? Are they already in an easy print format? I think I might give a few of these bottles away when I'm done.


----------



## dangerdave

Sure, ckvchestnut! If you tell me which one(s) you like, and PM to me your email address, I'll send them to you in jpg format for easy printing from almost any software. Or, if you're Photobucket savy, you can grab them from my album: Dragon Blood Labels.

Let me know.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thanks Dave! I'll check out your album to make life easier!


----------



## sdelli

Bottled Moscato today! Used a picture from my visit to Venice....


----------



## sdelli

Also bottled some Merlot....


----------



## LoneStarLori

Very nice! And classy.


----------



## Tess




----------



## Tess

Not sure how this one will transfer to label size its pretty busy but I still love it


----------



## ckvchestnut

Wow those labels are all so nice! I'll have to get busy figuring some labels out however I know I'll be bottling my Dragon's Blood before my Elderberry so I'll focus on those first!


----------



## GreginND

It's not bottled yet, but I am getting close. Perhaps my expectations were low for this but I think it tastes much better than I hoped it would.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Wow!! So much creativity here! Is the wine like a dark red wine or is it more blue? I'm going to have to try something like that after I'm done with my 4 berry dragons blood so many endless possibilities for fruit combinations!


----------



## Tess

Love it Greg. Thats is really cool looking


----------



## GreginND

The blue blood looks like this:


----------



## Runningwolf

Greg, great shot and beautiful color you have there.


----------



## jamesngalveston

tess, the cherry port is so you...good job girl.


----------



## ckvchestnut

GreginND said:


> The blue blood looks like this:



Wow! Nice colour! Looks tasty!


----------



## Tess

Thanks James. I dont even know ya and i love ya!!


----------



## sdelli

Nice Greg!


----------



## LoneStarLori

I love that label. the blue really grabs you.


Finally bottled my first batch of wine,, Woo hoo! 
I did the labels using my own photos and had them printed on label paper at Fedex/kinkos. Then I sprayed them with a poly coating to give them a little texture.


----------



## Tess

awww Laurie, I just love you anyway!! But this being your first?? Congratulation!! Soon you will be making your dinner and your wine too!!


----------



## dangerdave

GreginND said:


> The blue blood looks like this:


 
Is that a Dragon Blood variation, Greg?

As you might know, I made a blueberry version of DB last year---called it _Jet Blue_. It's over a year old now. I have a few bottles left, and it has become so very smooth!


----------



## Kraffty

LoneStar, Great looking job - and your first attempt? Wow, they really look professional. I like, and use the same trick for texture sometimes, but with a can of Matte Varnish.

Contrats, look forward to seeing more, Mike


----------



## ckvchestnut

Lonestar those are amazing!! I can't wait to get to the bottling/labeling sage for my batches this year!


----------



## GreginND

Lori, that's awesome. 

Dave, yes it's a blueberry skeeter pee - I like the blood theme.


----------



## cmason1957

GreginND said:


> Dave, yes it's a blueberry skeeter pee - I like the blood theme.



So did you just substitute all blueberries for the normal mixed fruit found in dragon's blood? I have a few pounds of frozen blueberries and this sounds (and looks) very tasty.


----------



## Sammyk

Lonestar, very nice label indeed!


----------



## GreginND

I modified it a little. Here are the amounts and ingredients I actually used. I have 6 gallons of it now.

2 liters of organic italian lemon juice from Costco "Italian Volcano
8 pounds Wymans frozen wild blueberries from Costco
5 gal water
11.25 pounds sugar (SG 1.087)
2.5 tsp penctinase and 1g k-meta added

EC1118 pitched a day later.

I have sweetened it to about 3% residual sugar.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Please don't laugh at this! But constructive criticism and advice is much appreciated! This is my first stab at a DB label and was thinking of doing these a clear label on clear bottles or... If the white background is too harsh doing a beige "typical wine background" any suggestions?? Hopefully I can post the photo directly from my phone. 
I found it hard to center the word blood as it's shorter... If this doesn't work I'll try again. Was trying to avoid having to post to photobucket


----------



## ckvchestnut

It looks to me like the DB could come to the right a bit... Don't know been playing with angles and positions for awhile! Eyes are playing tricks! And no it can't be the wine lol


----------



## Runningwolf

I think the label looks great just the way it is. Good Job! Clear labels are tough to use since the color of the bottle or wine will play havoc with the colors'


----------



## ckvchestnut

Runningwolf said:


> I think the label looks great just the way it is. Good Job! Clear labels are tough to use since the color of the bottle or wine will play havoc with the colors'


 Thanks so much Runningwolf! I obviously was going to add a few things here is my latest  Ok edit with final


----------



## ckvchestnut

Now I can tell the text on the abv is lower gotta fix!


----------



## GreginND

You could always increase the kearning on the blood - spread out the characters a little bit to balance it. I think just a touch should do it so that it doesn't look that much different from the spacing on dragon.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ok I think I've somewhat improved it by expanding the font on the Abv line and the blood line


----------



## Tess

Love it. I think I will try a clear one!!


----------



## Paradoxnightmare

We drank almost all of my Skeeter Pee already. I supplied my brother's bachelor party and we polished off all but one beer bottle. I bottled them in beer bottles so I could let it carbonate and then pasteurize them. At 15% ABV it was a BIG hit.


----------



## Paradoxnightmare

Here it is in action. 

Mosquito Mojito.


----------



## Noontime

ckvchestnut said:


> Ok I think I've somewhat improved it by expanding the font on the Abv line and the blood line
> 
> View attachment 10934


Great label Chestnut and great advice from others. As already stated, you've got a few design challenges that you're doing a pretty good job of dealing with. The first thing I noticed was the angle of the dragon and blood are not even when compared to the DB. It might look more symmetrical if that were more of a pyramid. Something different to try might be moving the dragons up and the "Dragon" and "Blood" below the dragon images; it might make it a bit more cohesive, and kind of name each of the dragons (if that sounds like a good idea to you of course). The smaller text could be combined to one line and create a foundation for the everything above. Just a thought. Have fun!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Noontime said:


> Great label Chestnut and great advice from others. As already stated, you've got a few design challenges that you're doing a pretty good job of dealing with. The first thing I noticed was the angle of the dragon and blood are not even when compared to the DB. It might look more symmetrical if that were more of a pyramid. Something different to try might be moving the dragons up and the "Dragon" and "Blood" below the dragon images; it might make it a bit more cohesive, and kind of name each of the dragons (if that sounds like a good idea to you of course). The smaller text could be combined to one line and create a foundation for the everything above. Just a thought. Have fun!



Thanks everyone for the advice! Noontime are you suggesting that I put the words Dragon Blood flat under each dragon? Like the left one has dragon under it and the right one has blood? As far as the pyramid are you saying I should increase the angle of the dragon blood words and lower them so they line the center of the outside of the dragons? Your suggestions sound great however I'm a bit confused lol! I'm a visual person but I think with a bit more explanation I could figure it out!!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ya and I'm no graphic designer by a long shot! Lmao I just thought I'd take a stab at doing my own I like to save money!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Paradoxnightmare said:


> Here it is in action. Mosquito Mojito.


 I love your label too! It looks Paleolithic kind of!! Actually what font is that? That was more the font I was looking for for mine! Kind of the dungeons and dragons feel!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ok what do you all think of this modification? In the end I am think of printing either clear on clear bottles or a natural beige raw paper style label but still on clear bottles. 
I thought I had posted the correct one but the dragon word wasn't centered but it was so nevermind the 2nd photo!


----------



## cedarswamp

ckvchestnut said:


> Ok what do you all think of this modification?



Push the Dragon Blood together and center on bottle IMHO


----------



## ckvchestnut

cedarswamp said:


> Push the Dragon Blood together and center on bottle IMHO



Thanks! I'll try it and now you can see that the word dragon is a tad higher!


----------



## ckvchestnut

ckvchestnut said:


> Thanks! I'll try it and now you can see that the word dragon is a tad higher!



Ok how about this? I centered the top DB better as well


----------



## dangerdave

I like that a lot! Very good job!


----------



## ckvchestnut

dangerdave said:


> I like that a lot! Very good job!



Thanks Dave! This is is sort of what I was describing in my ideas for new labels for your DB wine... This DB recipe really took off, why don't u market it commercially? I know that's probably not your line of business but it's so catchy it could be capitalized on lol


----------



## dangerdave

I've been asked that many times. I make wine for fun. I'm affraid if I went commercial, the fun would evaporate. Besides, I won't trade the interaction with these wonderful people ---like yourself---or the delight I read in their posts, or the pride in their accomplishments, or the smiles on the faces of my friends and family, for all the money in the world!


----------



## ckvchestnut

dangerdave said:


> I've been asked that many times. I make wine for fun. I'm affraid if I went commercial, the fun would evaporate. Besides, I won't trade the interaction with these wonderful people ---like yourself---or the delight I read in their posts, or the pride in their accomplishments, or the smiles on the faces of my friends and family, for all the money in the world!



What an awesome attitude! Cheers to that!


----------



## ckvchestnut

ckvchestnut said:


> Ok how about this? I centered the top DB better as well



I will also have to make the decision on what to print on, clear gloss labels, clear frosted labels, white or some kind of natural beige!!


----------



## nook6

Hi

I'm a noob in wine making and I have been looking at these labels in here and i was wondering how you buy your labels and where from. I live in the UK and i'm thinking i'm going to have to buy a4 sheets of stickers and make labels on them??

Thank you

Dave


----------



## ckvchestnut

nook6 said:


> Hi I'm a noob in wine making and I have been looking at these labels in here and i was wondering how you buy your labels and where from. I live in the UK and i'm thinking i'm going to have to buy a4 sheets of stickers and make labels on them?? Thank you Dave


 I know some people print on regular computer labels you can get them in the right size with 6 per sheet. Avery has different sizes. You can buy labels online designed for bottles... I'm currently looking at onlinelabels.com for clear sticky labels. I'm also considering printing on textured computer paper and spraying with a glossy finish as some other ppl do. This is my first time making bottle labels. I saw that some people buy sharpie paint markers and just write on their bottles and it washes off... So many options!


----------



## nook6

ckvchestnut said:


> I know some people print on regular computer labels you can get them in the right size with 6 per sheet. Avery has different sizes. You can buy labels online designed for bottles... I'm currently looking at onlinelabels.com for clear sticky labels. I'm also considering printing on textured computer paper and spraying with a glossy finish as some other ppl do. This is my first time making bottle labels. I saw that some people buy sharpie paint markers and just write on their bottles and it washes off... So many options!



Thanks for the reply

It isnt any good me writing on the bottles i cant read my own writing so no one else would be able to read it lol.

I think i will start off just getting some stickers and see how i get on then maybe try to get proper wine labels and print them.

Dave


----------



## ckvchestnut

Can you get Avery labels from your local office supply store? They have labels that fit about the size of a small wine bottle label  I'm sure there are other brands and they are relatively cheap, come in 8 1/2 x 11" sheets with 6 labels per sheet!


----------



## nook6

ckvchestnut said:


> Can you get Avery labels from your local office supply store? They have labels that fit about the size of a small wine bottle label  I'm sure there are other brands and they are relatively cheap, come in 8 1/2 x 11" sheets with 6 labels per sheet!



Thank you very much i will look into avery labels and see what i can find.

Dave


----------



## Paradoxnightmare

*Faith Collapsing Font*



ckvchestnut said:


> I love your label too! It looks Paleolithic kind of!! Actually what font is that? That was more the font I was looking for for mine! Kind of the dungeons and dragons feel!



Here is where you can download that font. I am so glad you like it. The picture of it on the bottle is still wet but that is because I used egg whites as my glue.
http://www.fontspace.com/nihilschiz/faith-collapsing


----------



## ckvchestnut

Egg whites as glue?? Totally cool! Does it work really well? Thanks for the link! What about the torn affect of the label? How did you do that?


----------



## Noontime

ckvchestnut said:


> Egg whites as glue?? Totally cool! Does it work really well? Thanks for the link! What about the torn affect of the label? How did you do that?


egg whites, whole milk, or a combination of both all work well. You can throw a dash of flour in there as well for extra adhesion. And the great thing is they come right off with water.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thanks so much! I may try this we always have eggs on hand at the farm


----------



## ShelleyDickison

*Labels for a friend and a friends wedding*

These are the labels I made for my friends daughters wedding. There were a few bottles left over so I made labels just for my friend.


----------



## Sammyk

Very nice Shelley! What a touching gesture for your friend. How much sugar did you add up front? I used 4 pounds and had an ABV of 12.63%


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Sammy: I use around 3 pounds per kit. I am thinking about going up to 4 pounds on any kit I make from now on. I have had to ease everybody into the not so sweet mode. A lot of my friends thought the straight per direction kits I originally made were to dry for them so I have been slowly working my way from no sugar added to 3 pounds. It has only taken me over a year to do it.


----------



## Sammyk

The first kit Pear/Kiwi Melon I screwed up and they sent me a new one (it was my first kit ever) so on further reading I only added an extra pound of sugar because quite honestly I had no idea what I was doing and was "chicken". The next one I added 3 pounds and then after that 4 pounds. Every mist type kits since has been 4 pounds. Everyone is quite happy with the kits and are excited every time I buy a new one. 

Two more on the way to me Sangria Seville Orange and and another Raspberry Peach Sangria. Still have 3 in the cellar I have not made but this is the time of the year my business is slow so I generally do 2 kits or wines at the same time. Still have in the freezer blueberries and strawberries from the year's pickings.


----------



## JEmesPA

Flour and water is old fashioned wallpaper paste if I remember correctly. Idk how it would stick to glass but paper is good for sure.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Wax Topped Merlot


----------



## tonyt

Nice and clean Jiimmyjames


----------



## bchilders

Here is a label I made from an invitation to a post wedding party. I gave them a bottle with this label as a wedding gift. 

Before:





After:


----------



## tonyt

Great idea, bchilders. good job


----------



## harleydmn

Just bottled my winery series can.


----------



## harleydmn

That's was supposed to be cab not can


----------



## Runningwolf

Great labels everyone. There is so much talent on here.


----------



## Noontime

bchilders said:


> Here is a label I made from an invitation to a post wedding party. I gave them a bottle with this label as a wedding gift.


 Love it! Is it actually printed on burlap, or is the burlap printed on the label? I love the wood cut block printing style too!


----------



## Noontime

A few of our new Halloween labels
http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/halloween-shiraz


----------



## the_rayway

Here's a few new ones I've been working on. apologies for the format...I can't seem to get them to pop up as pictures  

View attachment Wine Labels.pdf


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW Ray those labels are awesome.


----------



## RegionRat

I so wish I knew how to do that creative stuff on a computer. The best I can do is masking tape and a sharpy.

RR


----------



## the_rayway

Thanks Dan  so much fun doing these! I'm a little...eclectic in my picture tastes 

RegionRat - I cheat. It's supposed to be done a certain way, but I just bowl that over and do it my way: insert picture, text box the fonts, etc. Super easy


----------



## geek

Noontime said:


> A few of our new Halloween labels
> http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/halloween-shiraz



I really like how you focused the camera on the bottles and the background is a bit blurry, very nice.


----------



## dessertmaker

Obviously not mine. But check it out!!! That's a WEIRD wine bottle!


----------



## Boatboy24

dessertmaker said:


> View attachment 11217
> 
> 
> Obviously not mine. But check it out!!! That's a WEIRD wine bottle!



I have been tempted to buy that on more than one ocassion simply because of the bottle/label.


----------



## Runningwolf

Reminds me of shampoo when I first look at the bottle


----------



## dangerdave

The label for my pending (clearing) concord grape wine. I got the grapes from a nice lady over on Baptist Hill Road...thus the name...


----------



## Paradoxnightmare

Runningwolf said:


> Reminds me of shampoo when I first look at the bottle



It looks almost exactly like a bottle of Voss spring water.


----------



## Noontime

the_rayway said:


> Here's a few new ones I've been working on. apologies for the format...I can't seem to get them to pop up as pictures


Now THAT'S what I like to see in labels... PERSONALITY! Love em! You could put a shadow or dark/coordinating glow on the text to make them pop. Great labels!


----------



## Noontime

dangerdave said:


> The label for my pending (clearing) concord grape wine. I got the grapes from a nice lady over on Baptist Hill Road...thus the name...



Beautiful label Dave. It really expresses theology and has great design and color. Love the subtle parchment also.


----------



## Boatboy24

Simple, but I like it. Would have liked some kind of background color.


----------



## ou8amaus

Boatboy24 said:


> Simple, but I like it. Would have liked some kind of background color.



Love the kangaroo, would look great as a tat. For an Aussie mind you...


----------



## tonyt

Most excellent, Dave.


----------



## the_rayway

Noontime said:


> Now THAT'S what I like to see in labels... PERSONALITY! Love em! You could put a shadow or dark/coordinating glow on the text to make them pop. Great labels!



Thanks David! I'm totally going to try the shadow/glow and see if I can get it to pop like you say. That's always the trouble I have with the script. Much appreciated!


----------



## BMac

dessertmaker said:


> View attachment 11217
> 
> 
> Obviously not mine. But check it out!!! That's a WEIRD wine bottle!



Now that I make my own wine, I rarely, and I mean RARELY purchase wine from a liquor store. Voga Pinot Grigio is one of the only wines I'll buy when I'm away. I cannot get it in my province sadly.


----------



## dessertmaker

BMac said:


> Now that I make my own wine, I rarely, and I mean RARELY purchase wine from a liquor store. Voga Pinot Grigio is one of the only wines I'll buy when I'm away. I cannot get it in my province sadly.



I don't usually buy wine either. Just rum. And that's only because I don't have a distillers license. But my wife has a taste for moscato from Puglia Italy. And it is freakishly specific. Hand her a semi sweet California moscato and she'll shoot you a dirty look. Eventually I want an Italian moscato kit but they usually run too high for my modest wine budget.


----------



## wineforfun

dessertmaker said:


> View attachment 11217
> 
> 
> Obviously not mine. But check it out!!! That's a WEIRD wine bottle!



I have 3 of those. Had to buy the wine for the bottles. I really liked them and make sure not to "gift" them away.


----------



## Tess




----------



## jamesngalveston

Tess...that is beyond excellent...That is one of the most creative labels I have ever seen..
I do not know what you do for a living, but you dang sure should have been in advertising...Great Job Girl...


----------



## Tess

Thanks James. I do have fun with it lol


----------



## GreginND

LOL Tess. Great label. But what is inside the bottle? Please describe "The Squatch"!!!


----------



## Tess

GreginND said:


> LOL Tess. Great label. But what is inside the bottle? Please describe "The Squatch"!!!


 
oh sorry, I thought I did but must have not posted it. it started as Apfelwein hard cider but got stuck at 0.110. Could really never get it to go any lower. Added lots of spices. Cinnamon, Cloves (right now its a bit over cloved but still good) A bit of cayenne pepper, Apple extract, nutmeg. Its not clearing to well. Im letting it bulk age for 6 months before I bottle. gonna rack it and top it off with ever clear  it taste pretty good. gonna use it to drink and for cooking pork. Taste a lot like apple pie moonshine and a mulled wine mix 

right now anyway  dont know whether to heat it or chill it. Its confused. Its THE SQUATCH!!!!


----------



## DoodleBug

Did you draw that Tess?
I can't draw, I am amazed at the talent on this forum.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Wow, wow just wow! Love all those new labels!! It's inspiring for sure! I did get to bottle my DB on Sunday... It was a nice clear ruby red! The smudging look to the labels is just because they were still damp!


----------



## Tess

No I did not draw it. I can draw and I even paint but I have to copy something. Im also lazy and this is easier lol


----------



## Tess

ckvchestnut said:


> Wow, wow just wow! Love all those new labels!! It's inspiring for sure! I did get to bottle my DB on Sunday... It was a nice clear ruby red! The smudging look to the labels is just because they were still damp!
> 
> 
> View attachment 11257



Awesome!!! DB labels CK


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thanks Tess!


----------



## DoodleBug

Tess said:


> No I did not draw it. I can draw and I even paint but I have to copy something. Im also lazy and this is easier lol



Do we have to worry about copyright infringement when making labels and posting on here, or do we just have to ask permission of the artist?


----------



## Tess

I think we had this discussions a few pages back Dont know the artist or how to get hold of them. Im sure this thread will end soon enough because we all do it

well most of us anyway lol


----------



## DoodleBug

Tess said:


> I think we had this discussions a few pages back Dont know the artist or how to get hold of them. Im sure this thread will end soon enough because we all do it



I hope this thread doesn't end soon, I love seeing all the beautiful and creative labels, yours included!


----------



## jamesngalveston

BTW...redheads are never lazy, there just slow,methodical,thorough, at least in divorce settlements...LOL


----------



## dessertmaker

Tess said:


> I think we had this discussions a few pages back Dont know the artist or how to get hold of them. Im sure this thread will end soon enough because we all do it



Hehehehe that little discussion was killed. WITH FIRE!


----------



## GreginND

DoodleBug said:


> Do we have to worry about copyright infringement when making labels and posting on here, or do we just have to ask permission of the artist?



No comment 

Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## Tess

at Greg..thats it dont ask dont tell!!!


----------



## Tess

jamesngalveston said:


> BTW...redheads are never lazy, there just slow,methodical,thorough, at least in divorce settlements...LOL



Im a natural brunet!! lol


----------



## LoneStarLori

GreginND said:


> No comment
> 
> Don't ask, don't tell.



My favorite, "Don't ask permission, ask forgiveness."

Has served me well for decades.


----------



## lawrstin

A little labeling complete.


----------



## dangerdave

I'm making a nice California Moscato for my wife. "What should we call it?", I ask. She says, "Well, it's mine."

So...


----------



## LoneStarLori

That's a really pretty label. I bet she's smiling ear to ear.


----------



## Tess

dangerdave said:


> I'm making a nice California Moscato for my wife. "What should we call it?", I ask. She says, "Well, it's mine."
> 
> So...



Love that Dave!


----------



## dangerdave

LoneStarLori said:


> That's a really pretty label. I bet she's smiling ear to ear.


 
Johnna has always been a big moscato fan. This is my first attempt at a moscato kit. Hopefully, she will be pleased with the outcome.


----------



## dangerdave

Just in time for Halloween! I'm making a some raspberry, and needed a name---blood related, of course. I punch my wife, Johnna's, name into some goofy vampire name generator I found and blam..._Prudence Coleridge_! It went well with the picture I chose...


----------



## Boatboy24

You have a real talent, Dave.


----------



## iVivid

First "Dragons Blood" for Halloween... awesome


----------



## Polarhug

I love the fractal on that label! The deckled edge makes it very classy too, nice attention to detail!


----------



## Polarhug

Two wines I labeled today. Did a mead, a heavy oaked blueberry and a 60/40 blue/mead melomel blend. Haven't labeled the Mead yet but it will be honeycomb top & bottom with a metallic center also. Super easy idea I had to use CD labels and cut them in half over a metallic label. Looks fancy but it was VERY simple. I like how they turned out!


----------



## sour_grapes

Polarhug said:


> Super easy idea I had to use CD labels and cut them in half over a metallic label. Looks fancy but it was VERY simple.



Now that is an amazing idea. Very creative!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Polarhug, that is really cool. Where do the metallic labels come from?


----------



## Polarhug

I buy full sheet gold and silver labels from http://www.sheet-labels.com/
You can get any quantity you want


----------



## Noontime

Polarhug said:


> Two wines I labeled today. Did a mead, a heavy oaked blueberry and a 60/40 blue/mead melomel blend. Haven't labeled the Mead yet but it will be honeycomb top & bottom with a metallic center also. Super easy idea I had to use CD labels and cut them in half over a metallic label. Looks fancy but it was VERY simple. I like how they turned out!


Fantastic idea Polarhug. I especially like the blend label; beautiful design work.


----------



## Polarhug

Here is the third and last of the blending batch - the 100% straight Mead. You can kind of see the metallic label behind the round one because the bottle is clear. These were fun to make, now I have to think about the next design!


----------



## Kraffty

PolarHug, those are some of best and most unique labels that I've seen on this site. I'm talking about standing out over hundreds and hundreds of some pretty good labels. Beautiful and clean design too.
Someone give that girl a blue ribbon.
Mike


----------



## Polarhug

Thanks everyone! I didn't want to keep the method a secret... Literally ANYONE can get cd labels and do this design - or thousands of other shapes available at an office supply store. Or pay a professional like Noontime to print them out for you if you don't have a nice printer 

Think outside the bottle!


----------



## RotGut76

Some of my labels.














Still works in progress


----------



## Noontime

Polarhug said:


> Think outside the bottle!



LOVE THAT! I might have to steal that!


----------



## jpike01

My first bottle and my first label. Thanks for all the advice and info posted here and thank goodness for DB, it is keeping the Blueberry and Muscadine aging in a carboy.


----------



## reefman

We have some very talented artists on this forum, nice labels everyone.


----------



## iVivid

Plum Port; almost a year old but didn't quite get there, but is so smooth is all good to bottle. It's amazingly smooth I can't believe it. Yum. And again. Yum!


----------



## suecasa

*Busy Bottling Day!*

grr ... running out of yellow ink apparently ... goes so fast!!

still using Avery.com to make the labels. Seems to work best for my needs.


----------



## Tess

My Black Forest port for next Christmas


----------



## Tess

RotGut76 said:


> Some of my labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still works in progress


That is awesome!!


----------



## LoneStarLori

If this triple berry DB ages to something drinkable, this will be her labels.


----------



## iVivid

Decided to do a 1500ml bottle for my Brother...
Dragon's Blood for Christmas! With a twist!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Three new labels for me yesterday. Not really thrilled with the Orange Seville Sangria one so I may rethink it.


----------



## LoneStarLori

iVivid said:


> Decided to do a 1500ml bottle for my Brother...
> Dragon's Blood for Christmas! With a twist!




That's twisted. 

I like the 1 of 1.


----------



## Tess

Poor Santa  great labels everyone!


----------



## suecasa

*My Christmas Port*

Ended up having potential ... hoping even better with some age on it!


----------



## 1Mainebrew

This is my first attempt at a label for my first wine, a Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## Fabiola

iVivid said:


> First "Dragons Blood" for Halloween... awesome



How did you cut the edges?


----------



## iVivid

I have a cutter that has three slot in blades, straight, wavy like this one I used, and perforated.
It's really cool; I've looked everywhere for a brand name and there isn't one.
I love it and use it LOTS and hate to think what I'll do when the blades go blunt!


----------



## dessertmaker

As part of my drink crafting I've come up with an organic energy drink but I can't come up with a good name for it. You guys are all super creative. Any suggestions? 

Once I finish the name I'll attack the label. I've got a few ideas for a label. All have to do with mythical creatures and fire. I've got some great vector graphics I've been playing with. But I need a name before I do anything else.


----------



## GreginND

It would help if you let us know what the main ingredient(s) for the energy drink is.


----------



## dessertmaker

GreginND said:


> It would help if you let us know what the main ingredient(s) for the energy drink is.



Black tea kombucha base with, ginseng, guarana, kola nut, and organic fruit juice added


----------



## 1Mainebrew

dessertmaker said:


> Black tea kombucha base with, ginseng, guarana, kola nut, and organic fruit juice added



Well not so much about mythical creatures, but with fire perhaps dark matter or dark energy from an astronomical setting.


----------



## sour_grapes

dessertmaker said:


> As part of my drink crafting I've come up with an organic energy drink but I can't come up with a good name for it. You guys are all super creative. Any suggestions?



How 'bout _Fossil Fuel._ Get it? You said it was organic.


----------



## sour_grapes

dessertmaker said:


> As part of my drink crafting I've come up with an organic energy drink but I can't come up with a good name for it. You guys are all super creative. Any suggestions?
> 
> Once I finish the name I'll attack the label. I've got a few ideas for a label. All have to do with mythical creatures and fire. I've got some great vector graphics I've been playing with. But I need a name before I do anything else.



Okay, I had't seen the mythical-creatures-and-fire criterion. How about *Dragon Miasma*. Say it out loud, and think of why you would want an energy drink to begin with.


----------



## GreginND

I like fossil fuel. That's a great suggestion. How about _Earthly Energy_, _Vitality_, _Simple Spirit_, _Nurture_, _Zest for Life_.


----------



## dangerdave

The family adults requested a sweet red for Christmas, so I made them a Blackberry Cabernet Sauvignon using local blackberries. I've dedicated this one to my Grandmother's Grandfather on my Dad's side. That's him---Moody J. Lockridge. Jolly looking old fellow, ain't he!


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave, thats a great label!


----------



## jamesngalveston

dave, did you make this a port , are just add sugar and sorbate..
I have to get u to start making a port....dang it. man/


----------



## geek

jamesngalveston said:


> dave, did you make this a port , *are *just add sugar and sorbate..
> I have to get u to start making a port....dang it. man/



james, when you say "are" you really mean "or", right? LOL


----------



## dangerdave

jamesngalveston said:


> dave, did you make this a port , are just add sugar and sorbate..
> I have to get u to start making a port....dang it. man/


 
This was a cabernet kit. I used blackberries in the primary for that special tart fruitly flavor, then backsweetened with some sugar (and sorbate, of course).

I know, I know. Since my wife has become disabled, I don't seem to have enough time in my days. She really tries, but most of the house work falls to me, plus 56 hours a week at the firehouse. Three years fighting for SSD comes to a head in February. If the feds don't make up their mind, I'll be looking for a second job to ward off bankrupcy.

Don't get me started! They hand out SSD left and right until someone comes along who has worked their entire life and really needs it, _then_ it's a problem!

Sorry...you got me started. You're right. I need to get a dang port going!


----------



## jamesngalveston

well I am a leg man..i love the cover girl wines....i want to buy one.


----------



## dangerdave

Who was it that was doing all of the pin-up girl labels? Those were very good! Makes grandpa Moody look pretty silly! ::


----------



## wallstreetmann

*Best Buds Vineyards*




These are profiles of our actual dogs(Best Buds)


----------



## wallstreetmann

*Best Buds Vineyards*




I also make a White Merlot


----------



## Kraffty

I just posted about Christmas wine presents in ChitChat but thought I'd throw a pic of the labels here to. Didn't do anything clever but wanted them to look professional and consistent. I also reworked my jig for applying labels and all 80 bottles looked like they were applied by machine. Time to start making plans for next year.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Good looking wine there!


----------



## Boatboy24

Did you filter those, Mike? They are beautifully clear.


----------



## Kraffty

Thanks, I filtered the pear and strawberry but the other two bulked for over a year each and just cleared with time.
Mike


----------



## geek

This would be for some bottles in a few days


----------



## GreginND

Outstanding labels, Mike! Well done.


----------



## Noontime

Kraffty said:


> I just posted about Christmas wine presents in ChitChat but thought I'd throw a pic of the labels here to. Didn't do anything clever but wanted them to look professional and consistent. I also reworked my jig for applying labels and all 80 bottles looked like they were applied by machine. Time to start making plans for next year.
> Mike


Outstanding design! The bottles are stunning. Great job.


----------



## Noontime

wallstreetmann said:


> View attachment 12228
> 
> 
> I also make a White Merlot



Great label.


----------



## dangerdave

A label I'm toying with for my upcoming Dragon Port Style Wine...to be started soon...bottled next Fall...I guess I'm a little ahead...bored at work...


----------



## Krzykjun512

dangerdave said:


> A label I'm toying with for my upcoming Dragon Port Style Wine...to be started soon...bottled next Fall...I guess I'm a little ahead...bored at work...



Very nice.


----------



## Jericurl

Crappy cell phone pictures, but I'm so pleased with the way these turned out.
I'll get better pictures tomorrow during daylight.


----------



## the_rayway

Jericurl said:


> Crappy cell phone pictures, but I'm so pleased with the way these turned out.
> I'll get better pictures tomorrow during daylight.



Jeri, these look fantastic! Well done! 
(also love the nice chunk of amethyst in behind the bottle!)

Picture reminds me of long summer evenings around the campfire and singing along to whoever's playing the guitar.


----------



## ttimmer

This is my take on a 5 fruit blend wine... Kind of a fruit punch of sorts


----------



## west_end

Here is my first label. It's not as fancy as some of the labels here it is mostly for keeping track of what's in the bottle. The name and the label where inspired by my two year old Border Collie, Dexter. And yes he is a killer dog.


----------



## suecasa

*Wow*

Those labels are great Tammy & Jeri! The creativity of everyone on here continues to amaze me!


----------



## reefman

a label with a dog on it will always be a hit. Nice first label West end!


----------



## vernsgal

Those labels all look fantastic! Good job guys!!


----------



## plowboy

Hot off the presses.


----------



## Jericurl

Ok, one more picture. This is the final look. Wine bottles go out to their new owners tomorrow.
I really like how the top just finishes it all off and makes it look snazzy.


----------



## knockabout

*Hey jericurl*

Your labels are very cool. How did you get a certain shape cutout rather an a square?
Thanks!


----------



## whynot

ttimmer said:


> My first batch of wine is happily fermenting, so I am playing around with label designs.
> Tammy



I like that there is a window inside the apple .


----------



## John_Kelvin

I made my own label for producing wine 
But who knows,where i can print it ?
I found this site http://allinpackaging.co.uk/print-services.html
Is it good enough ?


----------



## Runningwolf

John_Kelvin said:


> I made my own label for producing wine
> But who knows,where i can print it ?
> I found this site http://allinpackaging.co.uk/print-services.html
> Is it good enough ?



Sorry buddy but you just labled yourself


----------



## LoneStarLori

I finally got around to labeling my latest white. A WE Selection Symphony wine. Since I live near the coast in S. Texas, I try to incorporate coastal things into my names and labels. These were created in Photoshop then uploaded to the fedex/kinkos site and printed there using label paper. They went on real easy, but you got to get it right the first time.


----------



## tonyt

LSL
That's really nice. What's the Pass Time mean to you?


----------



## LoneStarLori

tonyt said:


> LSL
> That's really nice. What's the Pass Time mean to you?



As per Webster: Full Definition of PASTIME
: something that amuses and serves to make time pass agreeably 

It's a play on words and my "brand" if you will. Making wine is my favorite hobby, "Pastime", and I live in Aransas "Pass", tx. A little town near Corpus Christi you have to pass through to get to Port Aransas and Mustang Island beaches. 

Heaven knows I'm no English major, and it's not a real word or phrase. Then again, Google wasn't either until about 5 years ago. lol


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

alittle fun with our christmas labels, gave these out as gifts just in time for the holidays. hope everyone here had a merry christmas and happy new years


----------



## LoneStarLori

Now that is funny. I bet you got a lot of laughs of it from your recipients.


----------



## lzfsb3

My wife's favorite white wine at this time. I am saving the bottles to use for a Pinot Gris (my first white wine) in late February.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

LoneStarLori said:


> I finally got around to labeling my latest white. A WE Selection Symphony wine. Since I live near the coast in S. Texas, I try to incorporate coastal things into my names and labels. These were created in Photoshop then uploaded to the fedex/kinkos site and printed there using label paper. They went on real easy, but you got to get it right the first time.




It's great!!!! I have this wine bulk aging right now. How log did you let it age before you bottle. We just found this type of wine and we love it.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

LoneTreeFarms said:


> alittle fun with our christmas labels, gave these out as gifts just in time for the holidays. hope everyone here had a merry christmas and happy new years



This is great!!!! What a fun Christmas idea.


----------



## LoneStarLori

ShelleyDickison said:


> It's great!!!! I have this wine bulk aging right now. How log did you let it age before you bottle. We just found this type of wine and we love it.



It was in the carboy a month. I only have one 6 gal and I needed it.
Even though its young, I like it already. How does it age out? I tasted it in a LHBS and was pretty impressed.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

LoneStarLori said:


> It was in the carboy a month. I only have one 6 gal and I needed it.
> Even though its young, I like it already. How does it age out? I tasted it in a LHBS and was pretty impressed.




I just set it for aging on December 27. I am really trying hard to leave it alone but it is sooooo hard trying to fight bottling it so I can have some. I started it the beginning of November so I would like to leave it for a couple of months yet.


----------



## galen1

*New Label design*

We changed our labels to a less boring look.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

galen1 said:


> We changed our labels to a less boring look.



WOW!!! Very nice and classy looking.


----------



## ibglowin

galen1 said:


> We changed our labels to a less boring look.




Very nice looking labels. Just noticed you are in Smithville, MO. My Inlaws live just up the road in Plattsburg. Drive through Smithville when we come to visit each year. Radar trap! LOL


----------



## joeswine

*symphony wine*

LORI: THIS AS WITH MOST WHITES ARE EARLY DRINKERS 1 MO. THEN ENJOY I 'VE MADE THIS A HALF A DOZEN TIMES ,NICE FININSH TO I.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Ok I know this is cliche but I couldn't help it.....


----------



## LoneStarLori

Love it Shelly!


----------



## dangerdave

A redo of an old label, for my new Shiraz. Strangely, I added prunes to this one in the primary. They are just like big raisins, right?


----------



## LoneStarLori

dangerdave said:


> A redo of an old label, for my new Shiraz. Strangely, I added prunes to this one in the primary. They are just like big raisins, right?



Um, yeah. Kind of.


----------



## the_rayway

dangerdave said:


> A redo of an old label, for my new Shiraz. Strangely, I added prunes to this one in the primary. They are just like big raisins, right?



'Cept they're plums, not grapes...


----------



## ShelleyDickison

I will be bottling this one in a few days.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

*2 more labels*

another 2 more....really wish they were ready to bottle


----------



## ckvchestnut

Wow everyone's labels are beautiful!! What size/brand are u using? I'm still looking for the most cost efficient way to go but like having a fuller size square or rectangle label over just a small shipping label.


----------



## oreoman

Great labels!! Very creative.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

ckvchestnut said:


> Wow everyone's labels are beautiful!! What size/brand are u using? I'm still looking for the most cost efficient way to go but like having a fuller size square or rectangle label over just a small shipping label.



I make mine with varying sizes. Then just print them out on regular paper, give a couple coats of acrylic and cut and glue on. I tried using shipping labels, but I got to frustrated trying to make it fit right.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

One more for today and then I am finished. I got this picture from one that was hanging in my Dads Hospital room and he mentioned how nice it would look on a wine label. How could I refuse.


----------



## ckvchestnut

ShelleyDickison said:


> One more for today and then I am finished. I got this picture from one that was hanging in my Dads Hospital room and he mentioned how nice it would look on a wine label. How could I refuse.



Pretty! What kind of glue do u use? Glue stick? How are u applying acrylic? Spray? Your labels come off easily I presume? I tried egg shires as glue but it didn't work great


----------



## ShelleyDickison

It's just regular old glue sticks I have for doing crafts with the Grandbabies. The acrylic is a spray I got at Lowe's. I learned about it here on the site. I really wish I remember from who so I could give credit. As far as labels coming off just get them wet and let sit for about a minute. Most times you can pull the whole label in one piece, sort of like the old beer drinking label removing game. So far we have had good luck with the colors staying crisp even after being in the wine fridge for a long time. Probably wouldn't hold up if you stuck them in an ice bucket though.


----------



## dangerdave

I haven't tried acrylic spray on mine, Shelley. What process do you use? Do you lay them out flat? Hang them up? Since you've done this alot, tell me how you do it, please, before I give it a try.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

dangerdave said:


> I haven't tried acrylic spray on mine, Shelley. What process do you use? Do you lay them out flat? Hang them up? Since you've done this alot, tell me how you do it, please, before I give it a try.




Well the first time I did it was in the kitchen....skip that part. Normally I lay them out flat on a plastic table in the garage with the door up, but anything flat works and give them a light spray. You'll know if you miss any spots because of the different color to it. Then I wait about an hour to make sure they are dry and then give them a heavier coat. I do it before I cut them. Let them dry really well before you try cutting them. I have my craft fiskar cutter and if the paper is in anyway wet it will rip the paper. I am trying to find one of the old fashion paper cutters they had when I was in school but no such luck. Makes them a bit stiffer when you use a glue stick, but I really like the effect. I haven't tried the trick with using milk for glue with these so I am not sure how it would work.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Do you spray both sides?


----------



## ShelleyDickison

ckvchestnut said:


> Do you spray both sides?




No I only spray the printed side. I am not sure how the glue would do if the backside was sprayed.


----------



## dangerdave

Thank you for sharing, Shelley.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ditto! Thanks Shelley!


----------



## whynot

wondering what paper everyone is using? I just started my first design and had some old resume paper around, really gave it some nice weight and texture. I'm thinking of using that, it also holds the color better than standard paper. Is anyone using photo paper, like a matte?


----------



## cintipam

Lori, that label is a real beauty. I love the color play within those waves. I think I sat looking at it for 5 minutes straight here just daydreaming. And no, no wine has been consumed this am.

Pam in cinti


----------



## cintipam

Shelley I've found lots of paper cutters in thrift stores. Hubby uses those and hole punch for his hobby. There are also Thrift type stores that are all office stuff. don't know what you'd call them, and never been in one, but it seems to be the new big thing in our neck of the woods.

Pam in cinti


----------



## dangerdave

I always try to get a nice heavy grade of paper, not the thin flimsy stuff. It does hold the cold better, and looks nicer.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

dangerdave said:


> I always try to get a nice heavy grade of paper, not the thin flimsy stuff. It does hold the cold better, and looks nicer.



I just use plain ole paper, but may try the heavier stock. That sounds like it would give a better look.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

*Some quick labels for 1 gallon batches*

I made these out of welches juice but only one gallon. In March when we start trying them I will decide if I go bigger, then make a fancier label.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Nice! Those are fancy enough! So you made extra of each and blended them to get your medley? I like how the labels tie in with each other like a collection!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

ckvchestnut said:


> Nice! Those are fancy enough! So you made extra of each and blended them to get your medley? I like how the labels tie in with each other like a collection!



Jeez I wish I could say the medley was planned but it was just extra I didn't want to get rid of. Hopefully thats not the only one we like because I am pretty sure I won't be able to duplicate it.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

*Last One*

OK last one for tonight.


----------



## ckvchestnut

I could just picture drinking a glass of that one on a lazy, sunny breezy day out on the porch watching the trees sway... lol


----------



## ckvchestnut

ShelleyDickison said:


> Jeez I wish I could say the medley was planned but it was just extra I didn't want to get rid of. Hopefully thats not the only one we like because I am pretty sure I won't be able to duplicate it.



Hate when that happens! like my previous year's concord wine... did something to make it taste superb but do you think I'd remember what I did a year later? That was my lesson learned on lack of note taking on my part... but I'm like you, waste NOTHING haha


----------



## LoneStarLori

Here's one for my strawberry chocolate, using jack Keller's recipe. I made this as a one gallon for the November wine of the month club here.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Ok so they didn't actually look as cheesy as I thought they would. 

And I think I like the blackberry one.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Wow Lori and Shelley! Lori's looks good enough to eat and Shelley's look even more awesome on the bottle - that's great!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Wow! Lori's looks good enough to eat and Shelley's look even better on the bottles! The blackberry looks great too!


----------



## ckvchestnut

ckvchestnut said:


> Wow! Lori's looks good enough to eat and Shelley's look even better on the bottles! The blackberry looks great too!



Oops don't know what happened there! I didn't think the first post went through!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

LoneStarLori said:


> Here's one for my strawberry chocolate, using jack Keller's recipe. I made this as a one gallon for the November wine of the month club here.




I couldn't figure out how to like it on my phone so.....I LIKE IT. .


----------



## LoneStarLori

ShelleyDickison said:


> Ok so they didn't actually look as cheesy as I thought they would. View attachment 12861
> 
> And I think I like the blackberry one. View attachment 12862



wow! Those look awesome. Almost like a big brand name. Good job Shelly.


----------



## LoneStarLori

ckvchestnut said:


> Wow! Lori's looks good enough to eat and Shelley's look even better on the bottles! The blackberry looks great too!



The best thing is the wine 'tastes' like chocolate covered strawberries. I can't wait till it's aged a year. (and probably won't be able to)


----------



## Jamie

ckvchestnut said:


> Wow everyone's labels are beautiful!! What size/brand are u using? I'm still looking for the most cost efficient way to go but like having a fuller size square or rectangle label over just a small shipping label.



Cost efficient? I don't think you could get any more cost efficient than plain white paper scissors and some glue stick


----------



## ckvchestnut

LoneStarLori said:


> The best thing is the wine 'tastes' like chocolate covered strawberries. I can't wait till it's aged a year. (and probably won't be able to)



I was wondering that very question!! You'll have let us know when u have taste of it! Did u follow a recipe from here?


----------



## ckvchestnut

Jamie said:


> Cost efficient? I don't think you could get any more cost efficient than plain white paper scissors and some glue stick



Ya that's what I'm doing now or once I get the glue sticks... Egg whites made my labels too wet and started to peel at the corners. The only thing I was concerned about was how fast my ink jet cartridges drained! Well the other option is to have them colour copied for $.51 a page with 6 labels per page at my local office supply store... They have 8 1/2 x 11 size label sheets just have to cut out labels and stick them on the bottle. 

Did u spray anything on yours or just glue them on?


----------



## Jamie

Just plain old children's glue stick. After cutting them out I laid them upside own on another larger piece of paper so I could ensure I got glue stick all the way to the edges without getting it all over the table then stuck them on. They look great but not too sure about the durability. I'm sure they should be fine as long as they stay dry though.


----------



## LoneStarLori

ckvchestnut said:


> I was wondering that very question!! You'll have let us know when u have taste of it! Did u follow a recipe from here?



I used one of Jack Keller's recipes. Here's a link to the wine of the month club post with the recipe. *Strawberry chocolate wine*

Nice labels Jamie. I think I will make my next labels bigger. That looks classy.


----------



## ckvchestnut

LoneStarLori said:


> I used one of Jack Keller's recipes. Here's a link to the wine of the month club post with the recipe. Strawberry chocolate wine Nice labels Jamie. I think I will make my next labels bigger. That looks classy.



Thanks for the link Lori I'll check it out! Yes Jamie's labels look classy too! Shelley sprays acrylic on the fronts of hers I think for better durability and uses the glue sticks I'm going to try that!


----------



## jojabri

I love playing with designs! I've been doing magazine/newspaper design since 1997. So here's my Chi-Pass (*Edited to be pronounced as "Chee" i.e. Chi as in the Chinese variant for Energy/life force* Notice I changed the design to the Chinese symbol rather than the Greek one*) labels, and labels for batches I PLAN to make. I figure even if IF it turns out for crap, at least I have a label.


----------



## sour_grapes

I was wondering about "X pass" from your wonderful intro post. I have always pronounced the Greek letter chi to have a hard K sound, and to rhyme with "eye," so perhaps "k-eye." I suppose it could have a sound that rhymes with "bee," just as phi is sometimes pronounced "f-eye" and sometimes pronounced "fee," although I have never heard chi pronounced that way.

But I really have never heard chi pronounced with a soft ch-, as in "cheese." Pardon my ignorance, but is "chee" a common pronunciation of chi?


----------



## jojabri

Funny stuff we put on the back: I found some funny junk on Pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/jojabri/wine/


----------



## jojabri

You raise a valid point, perhaps I should use another variant. There are several, mostly Asian to chose from


----------



## sour_grapes

One of the smartest guys I know, who happened to be Chinese, believed in _qi_, and would spend hours trying to explain it to skeptical ol' me. I thought he was crazy (in this one regard), until I thought about all the irrational things that I believe from my cultural upbringing!


----------



## jamesngalveston

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPRel9Nin40[/ame]


----------



## whynot

This is one of my favorite things for any hobby, the creative visual stuff.. I have 2 batches working now, here are the labels I'm pondering. I also ordered a few hundred wax seals with a "K" on the in red, I plan to put them on the top splitting the label and glass. All this is done in photoshop CS3.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Wow! So professional! Love the textured backgrounds!


----------



## whynot

ckvchestnut said:


> Wow! So professional! Love the textured backgrounds!



Thanks, can't wait to put them on


----------



## vernsgal

This is my skittles fun wine


----------



## ckvchestnut

That's looks awesome love the label again!


----------



## the_rayway

I'm a major Skittles fan - how's the wine?

One of the most 'famous' wedding presents I've given was an entire litre of red skittles to one of my old buddies from high school. I had to buckle down and eat SO MANY of all of the other colours to get that for him and his wife. Like a good 4 litres of other colours.

The sacrifices we make for our friends...


----------



## ckvchestnut

You took awhile to eat them right?? So you wouldn't get sick! Lol


----------



## the_rayway

It was a truly heroic effort


----------



## ckvchestnut

I'm sure it was you are a very dedicated friend!


----------



## dessertmaker

How about a book cover? 



Which one do you guys like better? Black or parchment?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HTX3ZBM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I've got black on there now on the amazon bookstore but I can change it. The printed copy is a month out and there's a debate about which one to use for that.


----------



## the_rayway

The first one has the clean, 'classic' look, which is a classic for a reason. 

The second seems a bit too busy to me with the parchment on the side. But I like the idea a lot. Maybe cleaned up a little bit? Great picture too!


----------



## dessertmaker

the_rayway said:


> The first one has the clean, 'classic' look, which is a classic for a reason.  The second seems a bit too busy to me with the parchment on the side. But I like the idea a lot. Maybe cleaned up a little bit? Great picture too!



Glad you think so! I designed the black one from scratch myself with photoshop. The parchment one is a professional book cover template from the publisher. That's straight out of the editor. The finished product is a little cleaner. I'll post a pic of it when they send me the proof.


----------



## vernsgal

the_rayway said:


> I'm a major Skittles fan - how's the wine?
> 
> One of the most 'famous' wedding presents I've given was an entire litre of red skittles to one of my old buddies from high school. I had to buckle down and eat SO MANY of all of the other colours to get that for him and his wife. Like a good 4 litres of other colours.
> 
> The sacrifices we make for our friends...


LOL! can you even eat another skittle now? I'm a little disappointed in the amount of flavor, or I should say lack of.I definitely get an aftertaste of fruity skittles but nothing up front. I'm hoping when the alc calms down the flavor will come out.


dessertmaker said:


> How about a book cover?
> View attachment 13099
> View attachment 13100
> 
> Which one do you guys like better? Black or parchment?
> 
> I've got black on there now on the amazon bookstore but I can change it. The printed copy is a month out and there's a debate about which one to use for that.


I agree, the black is my choice


----------



## JetJockey

I prefer the black one as well. Nice job!


----------



## the_rayway

So Dessertmaker, you are an author? Fantasy? Do you have anything out already?

Kim: I wonder if it wouldn't work better to use flavoured extracts instead of actual candies? Also, yes. Yes I can!!!


----------



## dangerdave

I didn't have an "estate" label, so I made one...


----------



## ckvchestnut

jamesngalveston said:


> First bottle....$000000 &..by the time all standards are met on local,city,county,state feds,licenseing,permits, etc...they will be cheaper.




Oh... Was that the plant material you said you were making wine out of??


----------



## ckvchestnut

dangerdave said:


> I didn't have an "estate" label, so I made one...




That's nice! Did u make that from scratch?


----------



## JetJockey

dangerdave said:


> I didn't have an "estate" label, so I made one...



Dave,
Very classy! What does it say under the Land Estate, Dave L?

Great job.

Bob


----------



## dangerdave

Yes, Carolyn, this one was done from scratch. It took me a while to get it to look right. Luckily, I have extra free time at work.

Bob, behind the Land Estate is a faded set of my intials "DCL" in some fancy flourished font I've got.

Thank you both very much. You're appreciation is encouraging.


----------



## ckvchestnut

dangerdave said:


> Yes, Carolyn, this one was done from scratch. It took me a while to get it to look right. Luckily, I have extra free time at work.
> 
> Bob, behind the Land Estate is a faded set of my intials "DCL" in some fancy flourished font I've got.
> 
> Thank you both very much. You're appreciation is encouraging.




Awesome! They look professional!


----------



## dangerdave

ShelleyDickison: I want to thank you for the inspiration to try some acrylic spray on my labels. It makes them look really sharp, and gives them a bit of texture. I'll be using it from now on.

Oh, and thanks for adding yet _another_ step to my wine making process.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

A few more I got finished. 


now if the wine would be ready.


----------



## Runningwolf

All I can say is "WOW"!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Another nice run of labels Shelly. Does the Niagra Dark Cherry come with a pair of 3D glasses? 
It's so demensional I just want to walk inside and gulp.


----------



## sour_grapes

I always had this confusion, but the word is spelled "Niagara," not "Niagra"


----------



## oreoman

Great labels!!


----------



## jojabri

A few I worked on today.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

sour_grapes said:


> I always had this confusion, but the word is spelled "Niagara," not "Niagra"




Well crap. I didn't even notice that. Thank you. I will get it fixed up.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Thanks everybody.


----------



## jojabri

Three more, and I have labels for everything I have currently going. I was feeling particularly "weird Al" today, hence all the parodies. 1) Pom-- Pomeranian. 2) Manischewitz ( concord) AKA, MommaSharesIt 3) Wll, it's made from Smuckers Strawberry. HAHAHA!

I suppose it's time to work on the ones I PLAN to do.
**EDITED because I DID do the ones I PLAN to do** Even if they don't turn out, I got labels. P.S. I love doing design work!


----------



## Geronimo

Wow, you guys are impressive!

Can you recommend some tools for a long time photoshop user to help get started making labels?


----------



## jojabri

I've never really used Photoshop. I've been using a combination of MS Publisher and GIMP for since about 1997 or so. I wish I was more educated on Photoshop, but it's easy to stick with what ya know, ya know.


----------



## Geronimo

Ok I tried the "google, grab and modify" method.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Looks great and I love the name!


----------



## Gwand

Can anyone give a brief primer for label making? Soft ware etc.


----------



## Geronimo

ckvchestnut said:


> Looks great and I love the name!



Here's the oringinal

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/193162271490673103/


----------



## Geronimo

Gwand said:


> Can anyone give a brief primer for label making? Soft ware etc.



Here's a freebee site for making labels

http://labeley.com/drink/wine#

Or just google for "free wine label making" or anything like that. 

If you can do anything with graphics software or photography or even just Word with some clipart... you can make labels for wine.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Okay here is my miserable attempt at trying to do another label... please don't laugh but what do you all think?


----------



## ckvchestnut

do you find the lower text hard to read?


----------



## dralarms

I'd do more red and less yellow on the wording but it looks really good.


----------



## REDBOATNY

Had mine printed today at Staples.


----------



## jojabri

@ Jim- Hellcat!! Yes! That is great!

@ Carolyn- I agree with dralarms the yellow fade om the bottom word art does fade in a bit. Are you using MS Publisher?

@ Gwand- I use a combo of Grabbing starter images from Google then modifying with MS Publisher and GIMP (if neccessary). GIMP is also free, and many window computers automatically come with MS Publisher pre-installed. If you reallly don't wanna mess with having to go hard core, like Geronimo mentioned, you can google search "Custom wine labels" or something similar. From there you can simly use a Snipping tool and save the label.

@ Redboatny- LOVE LOVE LOVE that 2nd one!


----------



## JetJockey

Redboat,
I really like the labels, especially the Diamond Niagara!

Carolyn,
I do like the label, but agree the lower text has to have darker colors to stand out more. I would also make the lower text font smaller so as not to detract from the 2014 and winery name. IMHO, the ABV, Tropical juice blend , and Product of Ontario are not as important as the rest of the text and therefore don't deserve as much label real estate. Maybe the Tropical juice Blend can be eliminated because it is slightly redundant with the name saying it all. A dark outline around the letters will make it stand out better without changing colors.

I do love the design!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thanks everyone! I'll do more tweaking! I love those labels redboat!


----------



## ckvchestnut

ckvchestnut said:


> Thanks everyone! I'll do more tweaking! I love those labels redboat!



Okay, here are a few more options: the first pic is an orange and the 2nd is cherry red, third is same color but with the normal spelling of the word "days" I really am not sure if I want to go with animated or maybe something more serious... so I'll pay around with a non-animated version too! Thanks in advance for your advice! I think I'm leaning toward the normal spelling of the word... but who knows!


----------



## ckvchestnut

REDBOATNY said:


> Had mine printed today at Staples.



Redboat, I really like that red and green apple label, it reminds me of snow white, the wicked witch and the poisonous apple - how'd you do that!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Geronimo said:


> Ok I tried the "google, grab and modify" method.



Jim, I'm no scholar, but isn't INFERNO spelled wrong?

Love the label!


----------



## GreginND

Infierno, in Spanish, means Hell. The label is Spanish for Hell Cat.

Inferno is the Italian spelling.


----------



## ckvchestnut

I think this pic looks better but have no idea what coloured font to go with, perhaps it's the bold font that's in your face? or not?


----------



## JetJockey

Carolyn,
I like the red from the choices above. I like using text colors that compliment the picture. Often times colors that are within the picture and darkened/lightened a shade or two. Maybe darker blues and turquoise colors will work. I'm no artist! It is easier to make comments after I see it than suggestion before. DangerDave is good at color choices and what compliments the background. 

I love the boardwalk jutting out!


----------



## Geronimo

ckvchestnut said:


> I think this pic looks better but have no idea what coloured font to go with, perhaps it's the bold font that's in your face? or not?



I'm liking it! You might try a drop shadow on the font if you want it to stand out more without more color.


----------



## ckvchestnut

JetJockey said:


> Carolyn,
> I like the red from the choices above. I like using text colors that compliment the picture. Often times colors that are within the picture and darkened/lightened a shade or two. Maybe darker blues and turquoise colors will work. I'm no artist! It is easier to make comments after I see it than suggestion before. DangerDave is good at color choices and what compliments the background.
> 
> I love the boardwalk jutting out!



Ya you're right! I couldn't put my finger on it, but the red looks lipsticky and a little smutty lol I'll try some blues!

What about the spelling of the word Days? vs Daze?


----------



## Geronimo

REDBOATNY said:


> Had mine printed today at Staples.



Awesome! Second one and last one are my favorites, but they are all classy.


----------



## ckvchestnut

JetJockey said:


> Carolyn,
> I like the red from the choices above. I like using text colors that compliment the picture. Often times colors that are within the picture and darkened/lightened a shade or two. Maybe darker blues and turquoise colors will work. I'm no artist! It is easier to make comments after I see it than suggestion before. DangerDave is good at color choices and what compliments the background.
> 
> I love the boardwalk jutting out!



Oops I thought you said you didn't like the red so I did some in blue also.. I updated my post... what do you think? I appreciate your feedback JetJockey!


----------



## REDBOATNY

ckvchestnut said:


> Redboat, I really like that red and green apple label, it reminds me of snow white, the wicked witch and the poisonous apple - how'd you do that!



I grabbed the pics from Allposters.com. I use paint.net to resize, crop, add borders and text. Flatten art work and save as jpg. I then insert in a Word document with 4 or 6 per page. I went to Staples and had 148 printed for $20., I cant buy ink for that, and theirs is much better. I even used their trimmer for over an hour. Some were printed on parchment, some on regular heavy paper. I apply them with milk. It holds reasonably well, and removes easily.


----------



## ckvchestnut

That's awesome! I had that idea of bringing mine to print because you are right ink cartridges are steep and you run out so fast... I'm getting low on ink too. Did u have them printed or color copied?


----------



## REDBOATNY

ckvchestnut said:


> That's awesome! I had that idea of bringing mine to print because you are right ink cartridges are steep and you run out so fast... I'm getting low on ink too. Did u have them printed or color copied?



Printed from a thumb drive. I used to put them on cd, this way is a snap.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Yup I have stuff printed there all the time! We even have the option of just uploading the file to their site and then licking them up when they're done!


----------



## ckvchestnut

ckvchestnut said:


> Yup I have stuff printed there all the time! We even have the option of just uploading the file to their site and then licking them up when they're done!




Oops! Picking them up lol


----------



## LoneStarLori

GreginND said:


> Infierno, in Spanish, means Hell. The label is Spanish for Hell Cat.
> 
> Inferno is the Italian spelling.



Well now I feel dense. I would have picked up that if I had noticed that it said Gato and not Cat. I looked at it and in my mind it said Cat. lol
That's my dang Spanglish in overdrive.


----------



## JetJockey

ckvchestnut said:


> Ya you're right! I couldn't put my finger on it, but the red looks lipsticky and a little smutty lol I'll try some blues!
> 
> What about the spelling of the word Days? vs Daze?



I REALLY like them now! I vote for Daze as a play on words and insight into the outcome of consuming too much!

IMH(Male)O, nothing wrong with a little smutty!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Awesome lol! Do you like the all bold or the 2nd one where just the title is bold? I was going to do a google search on a dazed funny looking chap and make a funny label but haven't be tired that far yet!


----------



## JetJockey

ckvchestnut said:


> We even have the option of just uploading the file to their site and then licking them up when they're done!


 Freudian Slip or are we back to the mess on the floor. You're too funny!!!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ya I made a rather large mess on my floor trying to get my syphon thingy with auto stop working!! I should have practiced with water first! Good thing I made extra!


----------



## ckvchestnut

JetJockey said:


> Freudian Slip or are we back to the mess on the floor. You're too funny!!!



BTW Bob, how is that White Merlot kit? I came across it last week while I was window shopping for port kits and it looked good...


----------



## JetJockey

ckvchestnut said:


> BTW Bob, how is that White Merlot kit? I came across it last week while I was window shopping for port kits and it looked good...



Not a port, but a blush. It was my first kit and I took 1st place with it in a local wine competition even though it was young - 3 months. After 6-9 months it really became great. 

I've found that the top end kits are really worth it. I just finished the WE Eclipse Washington Riesling kit and in a blind taste test, a couple people picked it as #1 or #2 when compared to the top 3 Rieslings from Total Wine's top 3 Riesling list! To me, that's a major compliment.


----------



## ckvchestnut

JetJockey said:


> Not a port, but a blush. It was my first kit and I took 1st place with it in a local wine competition even though it was young - 3 months. After 6-9 months it really became great.
> 
> I've found that the top end kits are really worth it. I just finished the WE Eclipse Washington Riesling kit and in a blind taste test, a couple people picked it as #1 or #2 when compared to the top 3 Rieslings from Total Wine's top 3 Riesling list! To me, that's a major compliment.



I know that! lol while I was surfing for port kits I went on the wine ones too lol! Wow sounds great! That merlot one will be on my list of to dos... and congrats on your accomplishments!


----------



## jojabri

I print my own, but we also have a dye-sublimation printer that we use in out photo booths. We do a couple of free photo booth days with our local library with it. Each time they provide us a box of paper as payment. They pretty much supply our paper year round. So my labels are basically free. It's NIIIICE!


----------



## whynot

I've used photoshop for years and GIMP is a good alternative, Of you Google "free pbotoshop alternatives" you'll find a ton a articles.. this is the one I liked that led me to GIMP 
http://gizmodo.com/5974500/10-photoshop-alternatives-that-are-totally-free

I will say, I use photoshop still, I haven't gotten in depth with GIMP, I just have it on my work pc for if I need to do something quick and won't pull out my personal one and boot up cs3...

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## whynot

Geronimo said:


> Wow, you guys are impressive!
> 
> Can you recommend some tools for a long time photoshop user to help get started making labels?



just realized my previous post was on pg 148 and I was reading 145 ... this is what I was responding too....


----------



## whynot

Geronimo said:


> Wow, you guys are impressive!
> 
> Can you recommend some tools for a long time photoshop user to help get started making labels?



I've used photoshop for years and GIMP is a good alternative, Of you Google "free pbotoshop alternatives" you'll find a ton a articles.. this is the one I liked that led me to GIMP 
http://gizmodo.com/5974500/10-photoshop-alternatives-that-are-totally-free

I will say, I use photoshop still, I haven't gotten in depth with GIMP, I just have it on my work pc for if I need to do something quick and won't pull out my personal one and boot up cs3...


----------



## wineforfun

Just a few of my latest ones.


----------



## dangerdave

Love the glass dragon! Very cool!


----------



## antont

After years of using different designs, finally decided on one for all.


----------



## ckvchestnut

antont said:


> After years of using different designs, finally decided on one for all.




That's very classy your own brand!


----------



## JetJockey

I second Carolyn's Very Classy remarks. I believe in the KISS principal and your simple, clean, and consistent labels serve you and your "brand" very well!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

I agree! Nice looking lineup, antont.


----------



## Geronimo

Absolutely classy! Especially the crested shield!


----------



## Noontime

antont said:


> After years of using different designs, finally decided on one for all.


Agreed...fantastic labels. Sometimes less is more and you've created great examples of that.


----------



## antont

Thanks for the nice comments! My wife and I are still fighting on finding the right size and colors - it's a work in progress. It helps that she is a graphic designer. And while it took us several months to put the ideas together I feel it's going in the right direction.


----------



## GreginND

Personally I am fond of the green traminette label with the yellow T in the crest. It looks stunning on the bottle.


----------



## flicman

​After a long time away from the forums and a year on the road away from my wines, I'm back to the grindstone. Since I'm soaking bottles to remove labels, I thought I'd come over here and see what's been happening. I'm glad to see that the world of homebrew (ho-mentation?) is still awesome.

This is the label off my first bottling. It's a photoshopped version that I did to see if I'd hate it, and I didn't, so there it is. It looks almost identical to that, only on a bottle when it's been put, you know, on a bottle. My second bottling was the same, only for a different wine. I'll put similar labels on my current (double) batch once the stupid bottles are done.

And for the curious, I live in a weird little 2-house area with an apartment fenced in and friendly that we've long been calling "the compound" in a tongue-in-cheek reference to the fact that we're all fenced in here together, so it seemed to make sense that the "winery" be Compound as well.


----------



## H2O

I am a long way away from bottling anything but making labels has been giving me something to do while my 2 year old son sits on my lap watching Thomas the Train on Youtube.

All labels made from photos I took:


----------



## jojabri

Those boats are quite striking!


----------



## Geronimo

Great shots, especially the boats!


----------



## tonyt

Antont, those are excellent. Among the best I've seen.


----------



## ckvchestnut

H2O said:


> I am a long way away from bottling anything but making labels has been giving me something to do while my 2 year old son sits on my lap watching Thomas the Train on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> All labels made from photos I took:




Wow those are all nice lol!


----------



## ckvchestnut

I bottled my dragon blood today! Labelled it something different to shake things up... Nope I didn't design it myself it's a template but I thought it was cute.


----------



## Geronimo

ckvchestnut said:


> I bottled my dragon blood today! Labelled it something different to shake things up... Nope I didn't design it myself it's a template but I thought it was cute.
> 
> View attachment 13459



Looks like they belong on a shelf at the store


----------



## ckvchestnut

Haha! A newly labelled bottle is always to pretty to open up and drink! I posted a pic of this wine with all black shrink caps on the dragon blood wine recipe thread, less tacky I think without all the gold.


----------



## asterof

*Back Label Example For Our Winery*

We are currently trademarking a few names for the winery we hope to 
start in a few years. Getting a lot of the trademarks and legal
stuff out of the way as that takes a while anyway
Here is an example of a back label we will be using
Wife is working on the front side label.
I think all the requirements have been added
What do you think
Thanks 

View attachment Back_label_2.pdf


----------



## JetJockey

asterof said:


> We are currently trademarking a few names for the winery we hope to
> start in a few years. Getting a lot of the trademarks and legal
> stuff out of the way as that takes a while anyway
> Here is an example of a back label we will be using
> Wife is working on the front side label.
> I think all the requirements have been added
> What do you think
> Thanks



You may want to spell check the back label. Varietal and Kieselsol are misspelled. Didn't check the whole thing though. I don't know if it was your PDF conversion, but a lot of words appear to be run together, especially in the "Government Warning".


----------



## asterof

*Thanks I see what you are saying*

Will do those corrections not sure why the label software crunched all those words together like that


----------



## Noontime

asterof said:


> We are currently trademarking a few names for the winery we hope to
> start in a few years. Getting a lot of the trademarks and legal
> stuff out of the way as that takes a while anyway
> Here is an example of a back label we will be using
> Wife is working on the front side label.
> I think all the requirements have been added
> What do you think
> Thanks


Love the name Darkharvest. 2 things to think about from a design perspective...

labels are very small canvases to work on, so efficiency and knowing the limitations of the printer is important. You've got a lot going on on the back label and it might be hard to see (especially the picture) and read depending on the size of the label.

I also noticed that the word Darkharvest is kind of a hard, sci-fi sounding word, and the font used really reinforces that (it could be without that font I wouldn't have thought that about the word). The by-line "in harmony..." is more soft and earthy. The two ideas can certainly work together, but there seems to be a little bit of different directions right now.

I looking forward to seeing the front label with that name!


----------



## asterof

DarkHarvest refers to the harvest in the dark aspects of the year
such as the months of October. 
In the old days the harvest was celebrated in October as it is in many
countries still. Ours name refers to the harvest time in the late evening 
when the grapes are harvested and processed in the cool evening air as the
sun is slowly sinking in the far horizon. The in harmony is an aspect as the planet goes to sleep a type of metaphor to the evening as things quiet down
and the trauma of the fruit being severed from it plant is reduced do to slower
photosynthesis action in the vine.
I hope this makes some sense. 
Thanks for the comment


----------



## Noontime

asterof said:


> DarkHarvest refers to the harvest in the dark aspects of the year
> such as the months of October.
> In the old days the harvest was celebrated in October as it is in many
> countries still. Ours name refers to the harvest time in the late evening
> when the grapes are harvested and processed in the cool evening air as the
> sun is slowly sinking in the far horizon. The in harmony is an aspect as the planet goes to sleep a type of metaphor to the evening as things quiet down
> and the trauma of the fruit being severed from it plant is reduced do to slower
> photosynthesis action in the vine.
> I hope this makes some sense.
> Thanks for the comment


Very eloquently put, and as a winemaker I immediately got the connection. My only point is that design is visual and visceral, and I'm not sure the Star Trek font is helping convey that story.


----------



## Noontime

One of our latest labels; trying a little whimsy in an art nouveau kind of design.
http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/world-tour-winery


----------



## GreginND

asterof said:


> We are currently trademarking a few names for the winery we hope to
> 
> start in a few years. Getting a lot of the trademarks and legal
> 
> stuff out of the way as that takes a while anyway
> 
> Here is an example of a back label we will be using
> 
> Wife is working on the front side label.
> 
> I think all the requirements have been added
> 
> What do you think
> 
> Thanks



Just wondering why you are adding all those ingredient details on your label. Will the public really care that the sugar is inverted or even know what that means? Seems to me the ingredient list like that only serves to give the impression your wine is not natural and has a lot if additives that, frankly, are not present in the wine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## grapeman

Asterof also the Chitosan has only relatively recently been approved for use in commercial wine and only a certain type may be used. From the TTB "The Chitosan must be derived from _Aspergillus niger_. The amount used must not exceed 10 grams per 100 liters of wine. " Kieselsol is not on the list of approved materials so if you want to use it you must apply to the TTB to do so using their procedure. 

TTB regulation:
Applications for such approval must be submitted in accordance with the requirements set forth in § 24.250. In general, § 24.250 requires that the application shows that the proposed material or process is a cellar treatment consistent with good commercial practice; § 24.250 further requires that the application provide: 

The name and description of the material or process;
The purpose, manner, and extent to which the material or process is to be used together with any technical bulletin or other pertinent information relative to the material or process;
A sample, if a proposed material;
Documentary evidence of the FDA's approval of the material for its intended purpose in the amounts proposed for the particular treatment contemplated;
The test results of any laboratory scale pilot study conducted by the winemaker in testing the material and an evaluation of the product and of the treatment including the results of tests of the shelf life of the treated wine;
A tabulation of pertinent information derived from the testing program conducted by the chemical manufacturer demonstrating the function of the material or process;
A list of all chemicals used in compounding the treating material and the quantity of each component;
The recommended maximum and minimum amounts, if any, of the material proposed to be used in the treatment and a statement as to the volume of water required, if any, to facilitate the addition of the material or operation of the process; and
Two 750-milliliter samples representative of the wine before and after treatment.


----------



## asterof

Thats the name that was on the packet's supplied with the kits
Both Chitosan and Kieselsol for red wine
So If you do not use those what would you use.
So why would the Kits supply them if they were not approved
I am confused




You are correct , I went to the store and picked up ten bottles of
assorted wine, none had the ingredient list on them, only thing I saw was
the Contains Sulfite's warning on a few


And I agree I will change the Fonts
Thanks all
better to learn this in the hall way, than after you closed the door


----------



## ibglowin

Kit wines are generally a little harder to clear than wines made from fresh grapes. It has to do with the fact that you are starting/using a concentrated product. Wine made from fresh grapes will clear on its own in no time flat with no need for fining agents. Also kit wines are generally sold to be ready to bottle in ~28 days or so. If you are patient you can omit the fining/clearing agents even in a kit wine and let time take care of it.



asterof said:


> So why would the Kits supply them if they were not approved
> I am confused


----------



## grapeman

asterof said:


> Thats the name that was on the packet's supplied with the kits
> Both Chitosan and Kieselsol for red wine
> So If you do not use those what would you use.
> So why would the Kits supply them if they were not approved
> I am confused
> 
> Thanks all
> better to learn this in the hall way, than after you closed the door


 
Like Ibglowin says they will clear on their own, but bentonite can be used.
Kits can use them because they are intended for home winemakers, generally not commercial. Also if you operate as a Farm Winery, you can only use products sourced in your state. That means most kits would need a source of origin sticker for the juice used. Some wineries do use them, but it may not be legal. I would certainly clear it with the TTB before using them. Sorry if I am a bummer, just advising you to be cautious. A lot of the rules are hard to find, but it is getting better as there is more information on their site all the time.


----------



## asterof

*updated design*

I modified the design
Once it is usable i plan on handing it over to a designer
or one of the label makers to actually make it into a label. 

View attachment Back_label_2.pdf


----------



## asterof

I will most likely be asking a few more questions on this
No use using something that is not usable in the long run.


----------



## GreginND

There is a lot to like about this label. Is the wine and glass picture what you will use for your front label? I like that.

The font change at the top, though, makes the name almost impossible for me to read. If I didn't now it was Darkharvest, I would not have been able to decipher it.


----------



## asterof

Yea I agree will change that and repost
Thanks


----------



## asterof

no the front is a mystery to me, My wife is doing that
I get the mundane legal stuff LOL


----------



## Kraffty

If you save your art or pictures as JPEG's they'll show up with your post, easier for everyone to see than the pdf's. Take your time developing the label, it's really the last thing you have to worry about getting finished. They are a lot of fun to work on but like the winemaking itself you'll get better at it as you practice and time goes on.

Nice Start though, the only criticism I have is that everything is kind of equally asking for your attention, nothing really stands out. Pick either the name or picture or wine type and emphasize it to get more interest, that'll make someone want to read the rest of it. You'll also want to consider what type of bottles you plan on using as you work on your layouts.
Look forward to seeing how it evolves.
Mike


----------



## Lavorgna

Here is my label....


----------



## dralarms

Let's try this again.


----------



## dralarms

Oh good grief, can somebody flip my picture.


----------



## JetJockey

dralarms said:


> Oh good grief, can somebody flip my picture.


I just laid on my side and it looks fine!

Here's the pic right side up.


----------



## dralarms

Doesn't matter how I place it. It always gets laid on it's side. Im just glad it's got a cork in it. Lol


----------



## JetJockey

dralarms said:


> It always gets laid on it's side. Lol



I better not go there!


----------



## dralarms

There ya go, twisting my words. Lol


----------



## Noontime

Our latest label for Valentine's Day (or any other time of year for that matter).
http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/golden-heart


----------



## JetJockey

David,
Very classy and easy to read. Like the color pallet that you used.


----------



## ckvchestnut

I also love that heart label and the colour combo as well! Might have to grab some from u although it would be too late for valentines for me to get them.


----------



## Noontime

Thanks Bob and Carolyn!


----------



## CowboyPhil

*New Labels*

I have a out building that I have converted to my Wine Making/Man Cave. I had someone on Fiverr.com draw it as line art to make these labels

The entire project can be seen here 

http://www.liondogwines.com/labelproject.html 

But here is the final label


----------



## Kraffty

Great job. All of the effort paid off big time. Be sure to post again with them on the finished bottles.
Nice. 
Mike


----------



## Noontime

Good job...I like the parchment.


----------



## Dino466

This is the warning label I put on the back the bottles I gave to my daughter for college. I put a picture of her school residence on the front. My attempt at humour.	



Warning​: 
Excessive comsumption of the product may and hopefully cause
blurred vision, speeeech im-im-im-pediment, 
unconsciousnezzz, Headaches and/or naus-ick.
Please enjoy - Your Welcome.​


----------



## 1Mainebrew

My idea for a chianti that I have in secondary now.


----------



## Geronimo

1Mainebrew said:


> My idea for a chianti that I have in secondary now.



Pretty cool! How did you make it?


----------



## 1Mainebrew

I searched google for Fibonacci spirals, found an image took a screen shot on my iPad and then played with it in an app called artstudio. I'm not very artistic but this lets me cheat


----------



## Geronimo

I really like it! I've been cheating a bit, but the results are, ummm.... well I'll show ya.


----------



## dralarms

Like that one Jim.


----------



## Noontime

Geronimo said:


> I really like it! I've been cheating a bit, but the results are, ummm.... well I'll show ya.



Yes indeed, that is very...festive!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Finally got them all finished 



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dralarms

Those are cool.


----------



## Gmichaelcellars

2012 Faith Barbera


----------



## ckvchestnut

Gmichaelcellars said:


> 2012 Faith Barbera




Very nice!


Carolyn


----------



## Noontime

Our new springtime labels, for everyone that's ready for this winter to be over

http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/forget-me-nots

http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/springtime-wines


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Last batch for awhile....everything else is sleeping :-(


----------



## Bearpaw

Started bottling yesterday of 5 liters (6 wine bottles) Raspberry wine. It taste incredible! Here is the wine with my label 
the text is dutch so what it basically says is : kind of wine, the date, etc. and the top part is france and that means: the family wine (heilijgers is my last name)... I really love this label and I am using it on all my bottles. 


"Wines are like dreams, you will feel it in the morning when you got to much of it (Maurice, Vin de la famille, 2013)"


----------



## dangerdave

Nice labels, everyone! I love this thread! You guys/gals give me lots of ideas.

Been sketching out a few labels for my upcoming Chilean wines (buckets forthcoming). Here's one. Where did I get the name? All I am free to say is that we had an _interesting_ fire call today and...


----------



## Noontime

dangerdave said:


> Nice labels, everyone! I love this thread! You guys/gals give me lots of ideas.
> 
> Been sketching out a few labels for my upcoming Chilean wines (buckets forthcoming). Here's one. Where did I get the name? All I am free to say is that we had an _interesting_ fire call today and...



Great label DangerDave. I love the hooligan cat. Tells me this wine is going to get me in trouble.


----------



## Geronimo

dangerdave said:


> Nice labels, everyone! I love this thread! You guys/gals give me lots of ideas.
> 
> Been sketching out a few labels for my upcoming Chilean wines (buckets forthcoming). Here's one. Where did I get the name? All I am free to say is that we had an _interesting_ fire call today and...



Cool label, great wine!


----------



## Boatboy24

Really nice, Dave. Professional quality.


----------



## LoveTheWine

dangerdave said:


> Nice labels, everyone! I love this thread! You guys/gals give me lots of ideas.
> 
> Been sketching out a few labels for my upcoming Chilean wines (buckets forthcoming). Here's one. Where did I get the name? All I am free to say is that we had an _interesting_ fire call today and...



Nice!
Cool label!!


----------



## toddo_69

*First post*

I stumbled across this community today and signed up, I look forward to browsing 150 pages of custom labels! I have been making my own labels for a few years now I'm going to share a few, i would love to hear what people think, they may not be for everyone's taste, mostly we have made, horror/zombie/pop culture/video game related labels....http://undeadwine.tumblr.com/


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

great labels toddo, and welcome to the site!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Awesome labels everyone! Truly inspiring! Toddo where did you get those awesome curvy bottles?


Carolyn


----------



## the_rayway

Brilliant Toddo! Those are fantastic! Stylish and awesome. 
Also, you picture taking abilities far superior to my own 

Here's the two I finally labeled the other day:


----------



## toddo_69

The curvy bottles are the brand "FAZI BATTAGLIA" available at my local LCBOs http://lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/lcbo/product/details.do?language=EN&itemNumber=24422


----------



## ckvchestnut

toddo_69 said:


> The curvy bottles are the brand "FAZI BATTAGLIA" available at my local LCBOs http://lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/lcbo/product/details.do?language=EN&itemNumber=24422




Thanks so much Toddo! I'm in Ontario so I have access to the lcbo! It looks like good wine! Love the bottles! Have to get my hands on some!

Rayway your labels are great too!


Carolyn


----------



## wkingsnorth

The new label for the next batch.


----------



## tonyt

1Mainebrew said:


> My idea for a chianti that I have in secondary now.



Reminds me of wine swirling in a glass. Love it!


----------



## jojabri

New labels

1) Persephone Blue - Old Orchard Blueberry Pomegranate (If you're down with Mythology, you'll get the Pesrephone)

2) Cherry Persephone - Old Orchard Cherry Pomegranate (Again with the Persephone)

3) Blackberry Bethy - Blackberry Dragon Blood (There's an old story about my Gramma and Grandpa sending out their 8 kids to pick blackberries. Apparently my mom was the only one that took the job seriously. She'd fill up her bucket and wait for the other kids. Finally, she'd give in and help the others fill their buckets. Years later she found out they weren't finishing quickly because they were eating the berries. She wasn't. LOL!)

4) Lil Pink Penguin - Strawberry Dragon Blood (made for my sister's Baby Shower as prizes for games, etc.)


----------



## Noontime

jojabri said:


> New labels
> 
> 1) Persephone Blue - Old Orchard Blueberry Pomegranate (If you're down with Mythology, you'll get the Pesrephone)
> 
> 2) Cherry Persephone - Old Orchard Cherry Pomegranate (Again with the Persephone)
> 
> 3) Blackberry Bethy - Blackberry Dragon Blood (There's an old story about my Gramma and Grandpa sending out their 8 kids to pick blackberries. Apparently my mom was the only one that took the job seriously. She'd fill up her bucket and wait for the other kids. Finally, she'd give in and help the others fill their buckets. Years later she found out they weren't finishing quickly because they were eating the berries. She wasn't. LOL!)
> 
> 4) Lil Pink Penguin - Strawberry Dragon Blood (made for my sister's Baby Shower as prizes for games, etc.)


Very cool you have some completely different styles. I really like the Cherry Persephone... kind of a nouveau art nouveau.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Very nice Labels! 


Carolyn


----------



## antont

toddo_69 said:


> I have been making my own labels for a few years now I'm going to share a few, i would love to hear what people think...http://undeadwine.tumblr.com/



These are all great looking and the design is of assertive character. Although I'd see some of them better as beer labels, I'm still tempted to taste what's inside.

Out of curiosity: Is the "28 Days Later" referencing some part of the wine making process?


----------



## antont

Bearpaw said:


> I really love this label and I am using it on all my bottles.



Indeed, it is a lovely label. It utters "handcrafting." I love how clean and unmistakeably clear it is. I was considering a similar label for my wines, but decided to go with a more convention style.


----------



## ibglowin

antont said:


> Out of curiosity: Is the "28 Days Later" referencing some part of the wine making process?




28 Days Later is the title to a fairly recent Zombie movie.


----------



## tonyt

*Every label should tell a story*

I tried to post these earlier but I guess they were too big. 
The first one is a picture of my SWMBO. She studied in Rome one summer during college. One of the art students snapped a candid of her in the Poppy field in Tuscany. Years later (after marrying her High School Sweetheart) the art student painted it. We got wind of the fact and bought it from her. It has hung over our fireplace ever since. Beautiful, isn't she! And still is. That will be the label for our Rubio blend that she loves so much, now renamed Cara Mia.

The second is my new label for Valpolicella Ripasso. The juice being from The Venito I thought the Doges Palace motif was appropriate.

The third label is the most recent evolution of my Addinette chickens design, this time for a Super Tuscan. This is my usual "brand". Addinette refers to the little chicks that go to bed early. My family in Sicily are not called Tortorici but fondly referred to as Addinetti because they have a reputation for early to bed. Original art by my then 10 year old daughter.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

I like the label but love the backstory that goes along with it. it makes it special and unique and a story to tell to all you share it with! cheers


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice labels Tony.

Can you tell us a little more about your Valpolicella Ripasso? Was that a kit? I tried one in the fall using a Valpolicella bucket from Italy and some raisins in both primary and secondary in hopes of attaining some form of raisin-y flavor that you get from the Ripasso. Obviously, the jury is still out on that one.


----------



## tonyt

Boatboy24 said:


> Can you tell us a little more about your Valpolicella Ripasso? Was that a kit?



Yes it's a kit. I do the Valpolicella Ripassa, RJS Cru Select once per year. It took Silver in the Missouri Competition recently. I usually add a pound of raisins in primary along with some FT Rouge and American oak dust.


----------



## antont

ibglowin said:


> 28 Days Later is the title to a fairly recent Zombie movie.



Thanks! I guess I need to get out of the cave a bit more often.


----------



## ckvchestnut

ckvchestnut said:


> Thanks so much Toddo! I'm in Ontario so I have access to the lcbo! It looks like good wine! Love the bottles! Have to get my hands on some!
> 
> Rayway your labels are great too!
> 
> 
> Carolyn




Just picked up my first one of these today! Very nice bottles! I'll try to pick one up per week to begin collecting them!


----------



## ckvchestnut

toddo_69 said:


> The curvy bottles are the brand "FAZI BATTAGLIA" available at my local LCBOs http://lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/lcbo/product/details.do?language=EN&itemNumber=24422




Sorry I meant to quote this post not the other one. These bottles are even nicer in person!


----------



## H2O

H2O said:


> I am a long way away from bottling anything but making labels has been giving me something to do while my 2 year old son sits on my lap watching Thomas the Train on Youtube.
> 
> All labels made from photos I took:


A couple more.....


----------



## asterof

*Redesigned Back Label*

Ok so I decided to redesign the Merlot back label
I had created a while back
Tell me what you really think


----------



## sour_grapes

Looking much better. A few nitpicks:

-It looks like spaces are missing after many commas, such as "Plums,Blackberries"
-I personally prefer the Oxford (or Harvard) comma, which would mean you would have one after "Blackberries." I understand that reasonable people may disagree.
- Why is "Wine" capitalized in the second sentence? (For that matter, why are Plums, Blackberries, and Cherries capitalized? But those look fairly natural, whereas "Wine" looks Germanic.)
-Looks like you are missing a space after "meal"
-"every day" should be "everyday."
-I believe that "Surgeon General" should be capitalized: it is a singular title.
-Looks like you are missing a space after (2)


----------



## dralarms

Why have all that on your bottle anyway?


----------



## cintipam

Personally I love the antique look of the label paper. In the old old days punctuation was up to the printer, and some wildly variable choices were made. Anyway, while I agree with Paul Sourgrapes comments, I feel that overall they match the spirit of the label.

Pam in cinti


----------



## cintipam

Forgot to mention. I've never seen the shellfish derivative comment on a label before. But as someone who is really allergic, I thought it was a great idea. I make a lot of bread and have to be careful when I use peanut oil. I don't always think to mention it, and it makes a difference in some breads I make. Having a label that states it is really a safety issue, covering both the health of the drinker and your wallet in case of lawsuit.

Pam in cinti


----------



## GreginND

I think it is an attractive and creative label.

If you are going to use this eventually as a commercial label for a licensed taxed product, I think the TTB will not like the gov warning to be obscured by the art underneath it. I think it has to be clear and easily readable. 

Also, no need for a shellfish warning as you can't use shellfish derived chitosan commercially. I think you can only use chitosan from fungal origins. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

A very Spring label for one of my upcoming Chilean blends. This one will be 45% Cabernet Sauvignon, 25% Carmenere, and 10% each of Merlot, Malbec, and Zinfandel. It's an "award winning" combination.


----------



## Runningwolf

GreginND said:


> I think it is an attractive and creative label.
> 
> If you are going to use this eventually as a commercial label for a licensed taxed product, I think the TTB will not like the gov warning to be obscured by the art underneath it. I think it has to be clear and easily readable.
> 
> Also, no need for a shellfish warning as you can't use shellfish derived chitosan commercially. I think you can only use chitosan from fungal origins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wine Making



I agree with what Greg said. Otherwise it;s a great label for homemade wine. Just glancing at the label and not reading what it says I could picture this on a whiskey bottle.


----------



## Noontime

asterof said:


> Ok so I decided to redesign the Merlot back label
> I had created a while back
> Tell me what you really think



It's a good looking label, and I can't wait to see the front. I agree with the person who mentioned the warning text...you will probably have to make that black text to meet TTB requirements, and also Government Warning needs to in bold.

From a design perspective, there are a few little things that jump out at me. First, there is *A LOT* going on visually. It seems congested by the amount of stuff on there, which isn't helped by the even spacing between all the blocks of text (and the large amount of wasted space on all sides).

The stroke around 2014 makes it stand out more than the other text, and in addition to it being in the center of the label makes it the first thing I see. The "visual hierarchy" has me jumping all over the label from the center to the top, to the floating elements (bar code, sample, barrels). You could have one or two of those overlap the leafy side bars, without taking away from them aesthetically.

There also may be too many different fonts used (or effects on them). All 9 blocks of text are different in style, so including the "sample" text there are 10 different looking text characters.


----------



## asterof

*Well were getting closer*

I will look into all the comments and adjust
It is funny how you miss all of those little things
until another set of eyes look at it
Thanks for the input
Be back soon


----------



## geek

Dave, what a great label.


----------



## dangerdave

Thank you, Varis. I like making labels almost as much as making wine...almost.


----------



## aidanparry

Just started a Skittles and Starburst wine and thought I'd give the whole labeling thing a go. It's a fun label for a fun wine. Anyone any thoughts on printing? I ordered some general use A4 stcker paper and it seems fine but if there's anything better out there I'd love to know.


----------



## Boatboy24

This one will be coming out of the barrel in about two weeks. Going to the bottle shortly after that.


----------



## the_rayway

aidanparry said:


> Just started a Skittles and Starburst wine and thought I'd give the whole labeling thing a go. It's a fun label for a fun wine. Anyone any thoughts on printing? I ordered some general use A4 stcker paper and it seems fine but if there's anything better out there I'd love to know.



I like to use the Avery Removable labels. Whole page style so I don't have to worry about lining up the labels with the, uh, labels. I just place them how I like and cut them out after printing.

LOVE the label BTW. Two of my favourite candies in one place!


----------



## syncnite

*Schmetterling Wine Label*

This is the label for the first wine I’m very proud of – a 2012 Pinot Noir made from Russian River Valley fruit. I asked an artist friend to paint something for the label and this is the result. 

“Schmetterling” is German for “butterfly”.


----------



## dangerdave

Nice label, syncnite. Very appropriate for Spring. Colorful.

I did some bottling/labelling yesterday. Finished up a tweaked batch of White Cranberry Pinot Gris for my wife. This is one I make regularly for her---and a few friends who enjoy it. It's a bit sweet for me, but the ladies love it! And around here, we like our ladies happy! ...and slightly intoxicated.


----------



## tonyt

Syncnite, outstanding. Makes me want to belt out an aria from Madame Butterfly. I hope your wine doesn't end as tragically. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JELAt-DMGmQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JELAt-DMGmQ[/ame]


----------



## dangerdave

That Pinot Gris label was one of the first labels I ever made, so it's kinda plain. It must be Spring, because now my labels are all coming out colorful.


----------



## dangerdave

...and I love my job that lets me create labels at work!


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave what a great label and play on the name. I hardly even post mine anymore as mine are all copy and pasted images. The members on here have really gone over the top the last couple of years with imagination and creativity in labels. I applaud all of you that have been posting.


----------



## Stickymatch

I'm new to winemaking and will bottle my first kit...Eclipse Stag's Leap District Merlot in June. My other hobby is fireworks and I'm from the St. Louis area, so I wanted to merge all of that together.


----------



## dangerdave

Heh, heh...he said balls. 

Great label, Stickymatch. You got it all going on. I'm not going to say what happened last time I mixed wine and pyrotechics. +  =


----------



## dangerdave

You guys tired of all my labels yet? Now I'm going to be bored for six months, until bottling time...


----------



## Boatboy24

dangerdave said:


> You guys tired of all my labels yet? Now I'm going to be bored for six months, until bottling time...



Excellent label!


----------



## reefman

Stickymatch said:


> I'm new to winemaking and will bottle my first kit...Eclipse Stag's Leap District Merlot in June. My other hobby is fireworks and I'm from the St. Louis area, so I wanted to merge all of that together.


Stickymatch,
Are you a PGI member?
I've been in it a long long time.


----------



## coboll2921

*Plum Wine Label*

I made plum wine this year and made this label in powerpoint and ordered the labels from VistaPrint.


----------



## IdahoWino

I have just started wine making last year and so far bottled a few batches of SP variants. I print them off my home printer on Avery 5453 labels 3"x4". They are easy to take off the empties so that I can reuse the bottles. I am cheap 
The DB had some grape from my vine in it. The Gorilla Juice had a case of bananas in with the Real Lemon. The Kiss is just Lemon and the Leprechaun wine was lemon with honeydew and colored green.


----------



## the_rayway

dangerdave said:


> You guys tired of all my labels yet? Now I'm going to be bored for six months, until bottling time...



Lol Dave! I've had this monk picture saved for over a year waiting on the right wine to come along!

Love the labels - keep 'em coming!


----------



## syncnite

*Boise to San Jose*

IdahoWino - are you in the Boise area? I first noticed your winery name - Lucky Peak Winery - and wondered if it's in reference to the reservoir above Boise. I grew up in Meridian and went to BSU. Have lived in San Jose now for nearly 20 years. I like the Dragon's Blood label. Usually Dragon's Blood labels are cool.

Dave - love the Drunken Monk label!


----------



## ibglowin

syncnite said:


> I grew up in Meridian and went to BSU….



Obviously not Mormon I take it!


----------



## IdahoWino

syncnite said:


> IdahoWino - are you in the Boise area? I first noticed your winery name - Lucky Peak Winery - and wondered if it's in reference to the reservoir above Boise. I grew up in Meridian and went to BSU. Have lived in San Jose now for nearly 20 years. I like the Dragon's Blood label. Usually Dragon's Blood labels are cool.
> 
> Dave - love the Drunken Monk label!



Yes I live in Boise. Often hike to the top of Luck Peak Summit and sometimes fish in the reservoir. Table Rock was already taken and using Lucky Peak seemed like a good name.


----------



## Stickymatch

reefman said:


> Stickymatch,
> Are you a PGI member?
> I've been in it a long long time.



Yes I am, though I've never been to one of the conventions.


----------



## Noontime

As others have said...the creativity on this forum is really amazing. So many great labels (and the creativity is reflected in great recipes as well).

Here are my latest designs...kind of a 19th century classic label design. I can't decide which I like better, the black or white.
http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/elixir-wines-black
http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/elixir-wines


----------



## dralarms

David,

Both are nice but Iike the white one better.


----------



## dangerdave

Both are nice, David. Love the black and white. Very creative!


----------



## Boatboy24

Very nice, David. I like both a lot. If using a clear bottle, I'd prefer the black background (with a black foil capsule). Otherwise, I think I'm neutral.


----------



## aidanparry

Noontime said:


> As others have said...the creativity on this forum is really amazing. So many great labels (and the creativity is reflected in great recipes as well).
> Here are my latest designs...kind of a 19th century classic label design. I can't decide which I like better, the black or white.


Great job, I say keep both, they will both suit different bottles. When I was scrolling down this thread the black one looked like a Jack Daniels Label, had to take a double look!

Just started an experiment with a few different bits n pieces I had in the kitchen and thought Id get ahead of myself with a label for it. Just wondering if many of you put a back label on your bottles?


----------



## ckvchestnut

Too many labels to comment on lately but wow! You're all so talented! I love reading this thread!


----------



## vernsgal

Bottled my beet wine today.


----------



## jojabri

vernsgal said:


> bottled my beet wine today.



epic! Love!


----------



## Runningwolf

Kim, I love it!


----------



## JetJockey

vernsgal said:


> Bottled my beet wine today.



That is fantastic, both in design and the play on words! I thought being from the great North that it would be Le'Juice or Le'Jus.


----------



## vernsgal

Thanks guys. It probably took the most effort I've put in a label,lol


----------



## ckvchestnut

vernsgal said:


> Bottled my beet wine today.




Wow Kim! That might be your best yet! I love it!


----------



## Noontime

aidanparry said:


> Great job, I say keep both, they will both suit different bottles. When I was scrolling down this thread the black one looked like a Jack Daniels Label, had to take a double look!


Ha! You're right. Funny how a design with nothing in common but black background and white text can look so familiar. I'm sure there are plenty of other products out there too...it's a classic design style. Both will definitely be kept on the website.


----------



## dangerdave

Very cool, Kim. Keep up the effort. They'll always see the label before they taste the wine. Expectation is everything...apparently.

A couple more for my as-yet-to-be-determined Chilean blends. After I make my targeted blends, the rest will be mixed somewhat haphazardly. Need labels none-the-less...


----------



## GreginND

Awesome, Dave. I love your red bird label!


----------



## jojabri

Love the red bird! Then again I have a love for the tree of life and barren deciduous trees. I know, weird.


----------



## dangerdave

Weird? Not at all, Gina. I once owned a house, high on a ridge line covered with forest. There was a 400+ acre tract right next to my property owned by the forest industry. Beautiful stands of big deciduous trees. In the winter, I would bundle up and walk for hours through those woods, far more than I ever did in the summer. Something about the silence, and the contrast of the snow with the tall dark trunks of the barren trees spoke to me.

I miss that place.


----------



## blumentopferde

coboll2921 said:


> I made plum wine this year and made this label in powerpoint and ordered the labels from VistaPrint.



2nd try on putting some criticism into this thread:
- too many fonts, font colors, font styles and font sizes
- too harsh contrasts
- unbalanced graphical elements

Try to "streamline" the label, use less fonts, less colors, less harsh contrasts, arrange the elements in a more balanced way and it could look way different:





Please don't get this wrong, I don't want to offend you, just want to push you into the right direction


----------



## blumentopferde

IdahoWino said:


> I have just started wine making last year and so far bottled a few batches of SP variants. I print them off my home printer on Avery 5453 labels 3"x4". They are easy to take off the empties so that I can reuse the bottles. I am cheap
> The DB had some grape from my vine in it. The Gorilla Juice had a case of bananas in with the Real Lemon. The Kiss is just Lemon and the Leprechaun wine was lemon with honeydew and colored green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.winemakingtalk.com/forum...95717322-post-your-labels-here-good-label.jpg



Similar problems here.
Plus some very typical errors for people who are new into graphic design:

- italic letters:
Don't use them all over the place. Italic letters are usually used to emphasize something or to quote something. It loses its effect when used all over the place and makes the whole caption look "uneasy".
If you want your captions to look more "dynamic" you might use a handwriting-style font or you might even find out that a "normal" font is not that bad after all.

- customized fonts: 
Typographers spent hours if not months on the creation of a font and it looks the way it looks for good reason. If you start to change it you will definitely not improve it. If you don't like the look of the font, use another font instead! There are thousands of free fonts on the net!
Typical customizations are: thick outlines, 3d-Effects, scaling the proportions etc.

- Text competing with pictures:
Beginners very often try to compete a "catchy" image with extravagant captions. That makes the label look overloaded. Don't compete the images, complete them! Less is more!

- Text on pictures
This hardly ever works. Most of the time you will find it hard to read the text. Better place the text on a one-colored background!

- unbalanced colors:
You probably try to find matching colors when you dress up. Do the same, when you create graphics! There are color wheels that help you to find colors that match. Check out kuler.adobe.com or similar pages!

- low res pictures:
Most beginners just use graphics they found on the net. There's one big problems: Internet graphics are very often small and highly compressed.
Most printers print 300dots per inch, so you should use graphics with at least 300 pixels per inch if you want a good printing result. But still a high res picture might come out in bad quality if its compression is too high. Vector graphics don't come with these problems and you will also find millions of them on the net!


----------



## blumentopferde

asterof said:


> Ok so I decided to redesign the Merlot back label
> I had created a while back
> Tell me what you really think
> http://cdn.winemakingtalk.com/forum...993248-post-your-labels-here-dark-harvest.jpg


Forgive my nitpicking , but I'm a bit in the mood of criticising 

First of all I like the vintage look, the patterns and the barrels.

But: Then you use texts with transparent shadow effects. I doubt that these effects existed back in the old days and it breaks with the vintage look!

You also use far too many different fonts for my taste: I count 8 fonts. or is it even 9? and a lot of different colors and effects and sizes. I think if you reduced the number of fonts to 3 or 4 it would improve the overall look of your label significantly.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am always amazed by the talents on this forum!


----------



## vernsgal

This one's a little plain but it's my newest granddaughter and well... lol


----------



## tonyt

Perhaps Vern has two gals.


----------



## sour_grapes

Or maybe gal has two Verns!


----------



## Runningwolf

blumentopferde said:


> Forgive my nitpicking , but I'm a bit in the mood of criticising
> 
> First of all I like the vintage look, the patterns and the barrels.
> 
> But: Then you use texts with transparent shadow effects. I doubt that these effects existed back in the old days and it breaks with the vintage look!
> 
> You also use far too many different fonts for my taste: I count 8 fonts. or is it even 9? and a lot of different colors and effects and sizes. I think if you reduced the number of fonts to 3 or 4 it would improve the overall look of your label significantly.



Blumentopferde, First off I would like to say I picked up a lot of excellent pointers from you from the last couple of posts and they make a lot of sense. Can I ask what your background is that you have the knowledge to pick out all of the detailed comments you made. In the future when I make a label I would love to hear your comments. I might not agree or like what I hear but I'll respect you opinion.

Keep in mind most of us are amateurs with limited computer skills and software but always striving to do better. Please keep comments coming in a respectable way.


----------



## vernsgal

hahaha! Vern having 2 gals. He can't handle one!


----------



## vernsgal

ok here's my latest I just bottled ( blackberry will be done tomorrow)


----------



## peaches9324

Kim she's getting so big! What a cutie pie!


----------



## vernsgal

She's 2 months already. Can't wait til the weekend to hold her again!


----------



## peaches9324

vernsgal said:


> She's 2 months already. Can't wait til the weekend to hold her again!



Time does fly by! Especially when theres a baby to cuddle! Next she will be crawling


----------



## blumentopferde

Runningwolf said:


> Blumentopferde, First off I would like to say I picked up a lot of excellent pointers from you from the last couple of posts and they make a lot of sense. Can I ask what your background is that you have the knowledge to pick out all of the detailed comments you made. In the future when I make a label I would love to hear your comments. I might not agree or like what I hear but I'll respect you opinion.
> 
> Keep in mind most of us are amateurs with limited computer skills and software but always striving to do better. Please keep comments coming in a respectable way.



Neither I am a professional, but I come from the architecture field so I have a lot to do with graphical design - creating posters and powerpoint presentations are just part of the game.

I'm sorry of I was too harsh, it's always hard to put criticism in a way that it hits the point but not the recipient!

I want to recommend you some tools that might come in handy for a non-professional:
- GIMP: it's an open source image editor similar to photoshop
- INKSCAPE: It's an open source vector editor similar to illustrator
- kuler.adobe.com: it's a web based color wheel, that helps you find matching
colors and gives you a huge number of predefined color sets
- colorexplorer or similar sites: helps you to create color sets from images
- font and vector databases: check out the web for free font and vector libraries, you'll find a lot of material to work with!


----------



## tonyt

Vernsgal, I love the Blackberry.


----------



## tonyt

Blumentopferde, I often find myself wanting to match a color in my lable (border most often) to my capsule color. But it's very hard to get a close match on my monitor. I have even tried asking the capsule manufacturers the color codes but they play dumb. I once took a capsule to a paint shop but they could only give me their mix recipe for the color. Any advice?


----------



## reefman

blumentopferde said:


> Neither I am a professional, but I come from the architecture field so I have a lot to do with graphical design - creating posters and powerpoint presentations are just part of the game.
> 
> I'm sorry of I was too harsh, it's always hard to put criticism in a way that it hits the point but not the recipient!
> 
> I want to recommend you some tools that might come in handy for a non-professional:
> - GIMP: it's an open source image editor similar to photoshop
> - INKSCAPE: It's an open source vector editor similar to illustrator
> - kuler.adobe.com: it's a web based color wheel, that helps you find matching
> colors and gives you a huge number of predefined color sets
> - colorexplorer or similar sites: helps you to create color sets from images
> - font and vector databases: check out the web for free font and vector libraries, you'll find a lot of material to work with!


Hey, good stuff. I already use GIMP, but I'll give Inkscape a try.
Of course, my own design labels are sub-par amateur....or I copy another design I've found.


----------



## LoneStarLori

I normally start from scratch using Photoshop, but I wanted to try Grogtag. I used one of their templates and uploaded my own photo and text. Their online design software is pretty easy to use and they have several labels if you don't want to add your own image. For the price, $23 with shipping after 10% coupon for 24 labels it's not a bad deal. (Search for a coupon code an you will find one.) I got 10% off. You get both front and back labels, they are waterproof and come off like a dream. Bonus; they are re-positionable and re-usebale if you want. 

This is an Angel Banco kit from WE I renamed. I wish you could have seen my husbands face when I handed him a bottle of wine named after our Jeep. Priceless.


----------



## Kraffty

Tony, since you probably don't have a color calibrated monitor or printer here is a low tech "cheat" that will get you close. Use what ever program you use for your labels and draw a bunch of boxes in a grid layout. Color each box separately in tones close to the shrink cap you want to use. Print out the one sheet and pick your closest color or modify and try again. Something like this would get you close.
Mike


----------



## blumentopferde

LoneStarLori said:


> I normally start from scratch using Photoshop, but I wanted to try Grogtag. I used one of their templates and uploaded my own photo and text. Their online design software is pretty easy to use and they have several labels if you don't want to add your own image. For the price, $23 with shipping after 10% coupon for 24 labels it's not a bad deal. (Search for a coupon code an you will find one.) I got 10% off. You get both front and back labels, they are waterproof and come off like a dream. Bonus; they are re-positionable and re-usebale if you want.
> 
> This is an Angel Banco kit from WE I renamed. I wish you could have seen my husbands face when I handed him a bottle of wine named after our Jeep. Priceless.



Looks good! I like the simplicity of the design! Interesting homepage too! 



Kraffty said:


> Tony, since you probably don't have a color calibrated monitor or printer here is a low tech "cheat" that will get you close. Use what ever program you use for your labels and draw a bunch of boxes in a grid layout. Color each box separately in tones close to the shrink cap you want to use. Print out the one sheet and pick your closest color or modify and try again. Something like this would get you close.
> Mike



Couldn't think of a better method.

Found a pantone color chart here:
http://www.cal-print.com/InkColorChart.htm

maybe you'll find your color in it...


----------



## Julie

Lori, awesome label! Lol, I forgot you had said your husband had a cj5. You guys ever decide to do some rock climbing somewhere, let me know!


----------



## vernsgal

Wow ! love the label Lori!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Julie said:


> Lori, awesome label! Lol, I forgot you had said your husband had a cj5. You guys ever decide to do some rock climbing somewhere, let me know!



Rock climbing? She's far too old for that. I'd be worried that we would roll her over and break her hip.


----------



## Noontime

tonyt said:


> Blumentopferde, I often find myself wanting to match a color in my lable (border most often) to my capsule color. But it's very hard to get a close match on my monitor. I have even tried asking the capsule manufacturers the color codes but they play dumb. I once took a capsule to a paint shop but they could only give me their mix recipe for the color. Any advice?


Krafty had a great idea with printing some boxes of color to match. Keep in mind that different printer (and monitors) will probably show a different colors. My only addition would be to go one step further once you have it narrowed down to a few colors...print each separately to find the exact one you want. Colors look different when placed next to other colors, so this will help confirm. And print on your label material since different paper stocks affect color as well.

Once you know which color prints correctly, use your graphics program to record the RGB or CMYK values. That way you can punch in the numbers to match which capsule you're going to use.


----------



## the_rayway

Mwahahaha! I think I figured out how to make a .jpeg!


----------



## dangerdave

Optimus Prime on a cab sav label?! Now I've seen everything!  (jk)

I wanted something simple yet elegant for my soon-to-be-bottled Orange Chocolate Port...


----------



## ShelleyDickison

The last three batches I did. I used the label that came in the kit for the Black Forrest Port. Guess my brain was frozen on creativity.


----------



## dangerdave

Your labels are much better, Shelley! I kept looking at the labels that came with the OC Port and thinking, "I can't just use _that_!" 

I've got friends who don't drink wine who keep my bottles on display in their homes just because they like my labels. Silly people!


----------



## the_rayway

dangerdave said:


> Optimus Prime on a cab sav label?! Now I've seen everything!  (jk)
> 
> I wanted something simple yet elegant for my soon-to-be-bottled Orange Chocolate Port...



Funny guy. 

I really like the Orange Chocolate Labels, classy indeed!

Shelley, you've got some of the best labels around! Don't use the kit ones if you don't have to!


----------



## jojabri

Had to be funny with it! Hehehehe bung hole.


----------



## Boatboy24

Cornholio: Still funny even now.


----------



## Noontime

Here's a shot of some of our "retro" labels
http://www.noontimelabels.com/labels


----------



## dangerdave

I gotta make some labels with pink in them. Lost of pink labels! I placed an order for some shrink caps last week.
I ordered a big pack of 500 metalic red for my Dragon Blood, and a pack of 500 flat black (because they go with a everything).
I also got 30 yellow, 30 orange, 60 plain red, some green, some blue, and a few purple. I also ordered a pack of
30 pink shrink caps to use on my Welch's Watermelon Wonder Wine. And they sent me a pack of 500!

That's right! I've got 500 pastel _*pink*_ shrink caps! I kept asking my wife, "What the heck an I going to do with 500 pink
shrink caps?!" She said, "Make a bunch of pink labels." I even called the people who sent them and told them they had 
made a mistake, and they laughed! "Yes, congraduations," the guy said, "We've been trying to get rid of those."

Darn them! Darn them all!!! 

So, here's my first pink themed label for my blend of Moscato and Dragon Blood...


----------



## blackspanish777

Nice job Dave. What do you use to design the label?


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf

dangerdave said:


> I also ordered a pack of
> 30 pink shrink caps to use on my Welch's Watermelon Wonder Wine. And they sent me a pack of 500!
> 
> That's right! I've got 500 pastel _*pink*_ shrink caps! I even called the people who sent them and told them they had made a mistake, and they laughed! "Yes, congraduations," the guy saud, "We've been trying to get rid of those."
> 
> Darn them! Darn them all!!!



Now thats the funniest story I've heard in a long time!


----------



## jojabri

dangerdave said:


> I gotta make some labels with pink in them. Lost of pink labels! I placed an order for some shrink caps last week.
> I ordered a big pack of 500 metalic red for my Dragon Blood, and a pack of 500 flat black (because they go with a everything).
> I also got 30 yellow, 30 orange, 60 plain red, some green, some blue, and a few purple. I also ordered a pack of
> 30 pink shrink caps to use on my Welch's Watermelon Wonder Wine. And they sent me a pack of 500!
> 
> That's right! I've got 500 pastel _*pink*_ shrink caps! I kept asking my wife, "What the heck an I going to do with 500 pink
> shrink caps?!" She said, "Make a bunch of pink labels." I even called the people who sent them and told them they had
> made a mistake, and they laughed! "Yes, congraduations," the guy saud, "We've been trying to get rid of those."
> 
> Darn them! Darn them all!!!
> 
> So, here's my first pink themed label for my blend of Moscato and Dragon Blood...




FUNNY!!! I needed a few of those a while back and didn't need to buy anything else at the time. Since i didn't need anything else I refused to pay $7 or more on shipping. Ended up using white shrink caps and adding a pink bow.


----------



## calvin

Jojabri,

You make really nice labels. What program do you make them with?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## LoneStarLori

dangerdave said:


> 30 pink shrink caps to use on my Welch's Watermelon Wonder Wine. And they sent me a pack of 500!



Hmm..l now I know what wine I will be up against the the great contest. 
Awesome label dave!


----------



## jojabri

calvin said:


> Jojabri,
> 
> You make really nice labels. What program do you make them with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



I use a combination of Microsoft Publisher and Gimp. Not sure if its the best method, but I've used publisher since 1997, and gimp is arguably one of the best free photo manipulation softwares out there.

Plus there are plenty of tutorials for about anything you wish to do with either, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Boatboy24

dangerdave said:


> "Yes, congraduations," the guy saud, "We've been trying to get rid of those."



That's a classic!!

Love the label though.


----------



## dangerdave

blackspanish777 said:


> Nice job Dave. What do you use to design the label?


 
So many people have asked me this question. I use an old 1999 version of Corel Draw 9. Amazingly, it works on Vista. 
I have used it to make labels and stickers and envelopes over the past 15 years, and now I use it for wine labels. 
I am so familiar with it's options and opperations that I can't make myself change to Gimp (way over-complicated for my purposes). 
And vector graphics are down right elegant in their simplicity.

Thank you all for your kind comments...and sharing my laughs.


----------



## whynot

Normally I do more of my own art, but I kegged this but has some left over, so put it in a few magnums...and did a quick label..


----------



## Stefani

@dangerdave I too use Corel 9. Good to know in case one of us has questions about the Corel software or technique.


----------



## dangerdave

That's great, John. I'll keep you in mind if I need someone to help me hash out my technique.


----------



## coboll2921

I like your labels!...........
What is the Hungarian part of the wine? The grape?


----------



## geek

looking for a nice image for my Riesling Icewine label...
I intend to use Avery online.


----------



## sour_grapes

You mean something like this:


----------



## geek

Thanks Paul, maybe not so real but I don't know for sure....

What you guys think about this one?


----------



## whynot

coboll2921 said:


> I like your labels!...........
> What is the Hungarian part of the wine? The grape?



For me, the Hungarian part is ME ... LOL.. and the vadai barrel...Hungarian oak.


----------



## dangerdave

coboll2921 said:


> I like your labels!...........
> What is the Hungarian part of the wine? The grape?


 
I'm not sure what you're asking, here.

@Varis: That's a very good base to start your label. I like the heart and the colors.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Thanks Paul, maybe not so real but I don't know for sure....
> 
> What you guys think about this one?



Varis,

I think that is beautiful. It is a Noontime label, right? I like it a lot.


----------



## geek

I created a nice label using the Avery online BUT the label prints shifting to the left...it looks all nice and aligned in the produced PDF by Avery online but again prints off....grrrrr


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> yeah...
> I created a nice label using the Avery online BUT the label prints shifting to the left...it looks all nice and aligned in the produced PDF by Avery online but again prints off....grrrrr



I have the same issue. I've tried several different printers.


----------



## Noontime

geek said:


> Thanks Paul, maybe not so real but I don't know for sure....
> 
> What you guys think about this one?


I like that one a lot geek and think it would be great for an icewine. Yes it is from Noontime Labels and I appreciate the compliment, but please remember it is copyright protected and can't be used without permission. Thanks.


----------



## Kraffty

If you use Noontime for your labels the image will be centered perfectly, no printer issues at all. And I'll bet the quality will be better than your home printer too.

Mike


----------



## geek

Noontime said:


> I like that one a lot geek and think it would be great for an icewine. Yes it is from Noontime Labels and I appreciate the compliment, but please remember it is copy-write protected and can't be used without permission. Thanks.



David, no problem, found a different image on the web that I like and replaced in my previous post. The other image has been discarded.


----------



## Noontime

geek said:


> David, no problem, found a different image on the web that I like and replaced in my previous post. The other image has been discarded.


No worries!   

And I also just realized I spelled copyright wrong...dur


----------



## Kraffty

Here is my "White Washed" Niagara I put together for the WMT Welches contest. I posted a few pics over there but thought one fit in here also. Trying to come up with something a little different. I think ideally I need to develop a silk screen press that fits a wine bottle to do this right.
Mike


----------



## blumentopferde

Now that's a beautiful label!

Really something special!


----------



## blackspanish777

Wow that is awesome. I wish I had your creativity. I am trying to come up with a label and all I see is a blank page lmao.


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014

Cibolo Creek Cellars

Follow us on Facebook:
www.facebook.com/cibolocreekfarms


----------



## Jericurl

Here's my label for the WMT Welch's Grape Contest. The wine isn't even 1/2 as nice as the labels.


----------



## syncnite

Jericurl, Really nice job on the Goblin labels! Did you buy the labels with that old/burned appearance? 

And Kraffty, the white wash label is cool. You should write an article after you perfect the process!


----------



## Kraffty

Jericurl, very cool label, the name and quote on back are a perfect fit for the general spirit of this competition. Need some type of burlap or earthy twine to cap the bottle.
Nice looking print job too. Make sure to post at least one pic over in the Welches Competition post too.
Mike


----------



## Jericurl

Kraffty, 

That is exactly what I was going for! I'm glad it came through.
We were thinking of doing a burlap/twine kind of label, but thought it was a little bland with the quotes, etc, and the general creepiness might not come through.

syncnite,
Manthing makes my labels for me.
They are printed on some type of vinyl, similar to bumper sticker material.


----------



## Jericurl

> Here is my "White Washed" Niagara I put together for the WMT Welches contest. I posted a few pics over there but thought one fit in here also. Trying to come up with something a little different. I think ideally I need to develop a silk screen press that fits a wine bottle to do this right.


Those look fantastic. Very unique.


----------



## Noontime

Kraffty said:


> Here is my "White Washed" Niagara I put together for the WMT Welches contest. I posted a few pics over there but thought one fit in here also. Trying to come up with something a little different. I think ideally I need to develop a silk screen press that fits a wine bottle to do this right.
> Mike


Absolutely fantastic package Kraffty. So simple but so powerful... the "messiness" really gives it a lot of energy. Great design!

As an artist I'm curious to know how you did it as well.


----------



## Noontime

Jericurl said:


> Here's my label for the WMT Welch's Grape Contest. The wine isn't even 1/2 as nice as the labels.


Really nice Jericurl. Matching the visual with the text and name is awesome.


----------



## Noontime

Noontime said:


> Absolutely fantastic package Kraffty. So simple but so powerful... the "messiness" really gives it a lot of energy. Great design!
> 
> As an artist I'm curious to know how you did it as well.



I got your email Kraffty with the pics...thanks for sharing and what you're trying to do is fantastic. My only two suggestions are:
•	You could try mounting the stamp on a convex curved block, to mimic rollers of a printing press. A cylinder rolling across a flat surface doesn't work as well as two cylinders rolling together.
•	Use a thicker ink/paint. I’d go to an art or craft store and see what paints they have for glass. I’m guessing house paint may not be the best choice. Maybe they even have a paint you could bake on in the oven, make it enameled to use over and over again.

Really cool and creative , and thanks for sharing.


----------



## GreginND

Not a final design, but a prototype. Clean, simple, to the point. Some test samples I'm sharing this weekend with the folks helping me plant grapes.


----------



## dralarms

Nice. Clean.


----------



## dangerdave

Those are great, Greg. Nothing fancy required. I sometimes get carried away with my creativity and make mine too "busy". Good job!


----------



## Boatboy24

Keep 'em coming. Your labels could be be worth a small fortune some day. 

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...30--abc-news-savings-and-investment.html?vp=1


----------



## blumentopferde

GreginND said:


> Not a final design, but a prototype. Clean, simple, to the point. Some test samples I'm sharing this weekend with the folks helping me plant grapes.



Nice and simplistic design!
Thumbs up!


----------



## GreginND

Thanks. I thinking about how to make these stand out on the store shelves too. Thus I'm thinking the clean 4e logo will be become instantly recognizable among a sea of other bottles. I'm also looking to impart a sense of seriousness to the wine in the label. Thus, not cluttered with pictures and distractions. Hoping this will let me use a slightly higher price point than the other sweeter less complex local wines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes

I think that is a good tack. 'Tis a pity the name (cannot remember it) for MN1200 is not available for your use yet!


----------



## Noontime

GreginND said:


> Not a final design, but a prototype. Clean, simple, to the point. Some test samples I'm sharing this weekend with the folks helping me plant grapes.



Great design Greg. Simple can be very powerful, and your reasoning away from "busy" makes total sense. My only suggestion (and this is ONLY a suggestion to think about...your label is perfect the way it is) is making the 4e a slightly different color from the rest of the text; you get the best of your design strategy by being simple but also making your brand stand out (from the rest of the label). If professionally printed it could even be foil. Just an idea.

Great job.


----------



## GreginND

Thanks. I really appreciate the feedback. I have one view but I need to recognize a larger view. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## WI_Wino

I like the simplicity as well. What about changing the font colors based on the type of wine? Could just be subtle color differences.

Also maybe come with names other than the wine varietal. Not sure many folks know what "MN 1200" is


----------



## GreginND

Thanks. Of course I'll use wine names that people can identify with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

Just got these done this morning:


----------



## dangerdave

Is that bottled already, Jim? Mine are still bulk aging. One other question: What is your Carmanere to Malbec ratio? I'm thinking about a 2:1 Malbec to Carmanere...but they are both so good, it's hard to decide how to blend them!


----------



## Boatboy24

dangerdave said:


> Is that bottled already, Jim? Mine are still bulk aging. One other question: What is your Carmanere to Malbec ratio? I'm thinking about a 2:1 Malbec to Carmanere...but they are both so good, it's hard to decide how to blend them!



This is the 2013 vintage - bottled about two weeks ago. It's about 12% Malbec and that was determined simply by the containers I had available after primary.


----------



## tgoose55

Newest addition to the basement wine rack





Rob


----------



## dangerdave

Nice, Rob. I really like the simpler labels...although I can't seem to stick with them myself.


----------



## GreginND

Love the clean label. I think white space can speak volumes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## fly223

Here is the label I use for my Lemoncello/Orangecello's.


----------



## RotGut76

Here are 2 that a friend of mine made for me. Still a work in progress. Cool ideas though.


----------



## asterof

*ok here is first run wine label*

I am Iron Man 
Seriously does it work does it not
I have looked at this so much I am error blind
Thanks
PS should I register the winery and wine name ?
Or is it implied once I create them
Thanks


----------



## GreginND

Here's a good link to some insight about corporate, trade and brand names for wineries:

http://www.csa-compliance.com/html/CSA-Articles/rules-of-the-winery-name-game.html

The TTB will not give a new permit to a trade name that is already filed with them but it is not a guarantee. Trademarking is always a good thing to do if you are worried about someone else using your trademarks but is not absolutely necessary. For the winery name you will have to create a corporation or sole proprietor DBA with your state, so you should be ok in the state.

You can find a list of all TTB permitted wineries here (on the lower left of the page):

http://www.ttb.gov/foia/frl.shtml

As for your label, I like the picture a lot! I am a minimalist so to me the label looks crowded and cluttered. And I have a hard time reading your winery name at the top. But that could be just me. The most readable and noticeable thing on the label is the year. It is the largest clearest text. Is that what you want people to see first when they look at your label? I would think about putting the most important thing you want to convey as the largest most readable text. Perhaps your winery name or the varietal. Nobody is going to buy a year necessarily. The warning about shellfish seems unnecessary if you will use the label commercially because you can't use shellfish based fining agents in commercial production. The TTB has a provisional approval for the use of fungal-based chitosan at the moment.


----------



## asterof

I agree with removing the warning about shellfish.
We would use Post Bentonite and fine filtering prior to aging
for commercial or donated wines.
I have never tried Sparkalloid . What is another method to use that you know of
Thanks


----------



## GreginND

I rarely use fining agents myself. Time, gravity and in some cases (mostly whites or lighter wines) a polish filtration before bottling.


----------



## blumentopferde

asterof said:


> I am Iron Man
> Seriously does it work does it not
> I have looked at this so much I am error blind
> Thanks
> PS should I register the winery and wine name ?
> Or is it implied once I create them
> Thanks



You're placing two photos on top of each other. Unless you're a very skilled photoshopper this will never look good.

I see 3 options to make the label look better:

1) remove the vineyard in the background and place the tree more to the center.
2) remove the tree in the foreground and just have the 9 crows flying over the vineyard.
3)Abstract the vineyard in the background to a vector-graphic or a 2-color bitmap (in the brown tones of the background for example) so you're not having 2 photos on top of each other any more

As you're going commercial, I'd make sure to have the copyright of the pictures you're using.


----------



## Jericurl

A few that Manthing just printed out for me today.
Dragon's Blood, of course.

Now we just have to figure out if we are going to use the labels that came with the Wine Expert Limited Edition kits or make our own.


----------



## asterof

*will try all three and see what looks better*



blumentopferde said:


> You're placing two photos on top of each other. Unless you're a very skilled photoshopper this will never look good.
> 
> I see 3 options to make the label look better:
> 
> 1) remove the vineyard in the background and place the tree more to the center.
> 2) remove the tree in the foreground and just have the 9 crows flying over the vineyard.
> 3)Abstract the vineyard in the background to a vector-graphic or a 2-color bitmap (in the brown tones of the background for example) so you're not having 2 photos on top of each other any more
> 
> 
> Will be back in a few
> thanks


----------



## geek

nice labels Jerri.....how did you get those printed?


----------



## heatherd

Stuck the labels and foil on my Primitivo today. The bottles are amber hock but they look black because the wine is quite dark.




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## Noontime

asterof said:


> I am Iron Man
> Seriously does it work does it not
> I have looked at this so much I am error blind
> Thanks
> PS should I register the winery and wine name ?
> Or is it implied once I create them
> Thanks


Art is so subjective, I don't see anything wrong with the image as long as you like it and it communicates what you want. Although the cigar band hump on the top and bottom may be doing more harm than good since it takes up space on an already crowded label, and might need more space between it and text to look natural.

Design on the other hand is a little less subjective (just a little bit). My suggestion would be to add a back label so you can use that space for some of the text; the label looks a little cluttered. Or simplify your image and make it smaller so there's more room. Also, the date being visually larger than the name throws me off a bit. The fading bars on top are nice, but at the expense of making your name smaller (and they may add "un-balance" to the design since there's nothing else like them in the design).


----------



## asterof

*Ok here are two labels*

I removed most of the stuff recommended in this thread
Now my wife decides she wanted something different.
So which one is better to use and what still remain a problem
Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf

I like both labels. Check the wording on the last line..."it _theperfect_ choice".


----------



## reefman

nice labels Asterof


----------



## asterof

*yep googleing to long I missed that*



Runningwolf said:


> I like both labels. Check the wording on the last line..."it _theperfect_ choice".




Thanks, will fix that booboo


----------



## sour_grapes

Why are "Plums," "Blackberries," "Cherries," and "Wine" capitalized? Why is there a period after "Plums"? Why isn't there a comma after "Blackberries"? Why is "2014" printed in the largest font on the page? 

From where does the Merlot "bring out" these aromas? How about:



> Nine Crows Merlot features the aromas of ripe plums, luscious blackberries, and tart cherries. This dark, sensuous wine pairs well with pastas, roasted meats, and ripe cheeses, making it a favorite choice for everyday enjoyment.


----------



## 4score

My Dragons Blood label.


----------



## Kraffty

Fun one 4score.
Mike


----------



## asterof

sour_grapes said:


> Why are "Plums," "Blackberries," "Cherries," and "Wine" capitalized? Why is there a period after "Plums"? Why isn't there a comma after "Blackberries"? Why is "2014" printed in the largest font on the page?
> 
> From where does the Merlot "bring out" these aromas? How about:



Hey that's good, can I use that ! 
Royalty free


----------



## sour_grapes

asterof said:


> Hey that's good, can I use that !
> Royalty free



Avec plaisir, mon ami!


----------



## 4score

Kraffty said:


> Fun one 4score.
> Mike



Thanks....just having a little fun.

Very impressed with many very professional labels here that forum-members have developed!


----------



## Noontime

Jericurl said:


> A few that Manthing just printed out for me today.
> Dragon's Blood, of course.


Really love that Mango-Pineapple label.


----------



## Noontime

asterof said:


> I removed most of the stuff recommended in this thread
> Now my wife decides she wanted something different.
> So which one is better to use and what still remain a problem
> Thanks


I really like the second one...much more contrast and not as "muddy" as the first. Again, it's all about communication... the first one is very dark and brooding, almost menacing. I like the feel of the second one. (still have to agree with the others on the size of the year... probably doesn't need to be the most prominent part of the design).


----------



## Stefani

OK...

Yesterday and into Last night I had a Bottling and Back sweetening party. We spent nine hours bottling and bench testing various wines that I had made. At the end of the night we had three bottles half drunk or... half filled. One white and two reds. We decided to finish the white. That left the two reds. A store bought red, that no one cared for that I was using for topping off of carboys and a 3/4 full Sangiovese that was recently bottled. 

I put the rest of the store bought red into the bottle of Sangiovese. Because I was submitting a bottle of Sangiovese for Minnesota State Fair Competition, I didn't want the mixed bottle close to where I had put the other Sangiovese. So I started calling that bottle "The Bastard Child" and put a cork into the neck. I figure sometime i the future I'll drink it or use it for topping off a carboy. 

This morning I attached its official label.

So here is its...

As deserved. Not fancy.


----------



## blumentopferde

Stefani said:


> OK...
> 
> Yesterday and into Last night I had a Bottling and Back sweetening party. We spent nine hours bottling and bench testing various wines that I had made. At the end of the night we had three bottles half drunk or... half filled. One white and two reds. We decided to finish the white. That left the two reds. A store bought red, that no one cared for that I was using for topping off of carboys and a 3/4 full Sangiovese that was recently bottled.
> 
> I put the rest of the store bought red into the bottle of Sangiovese. Because I was submitting a bottle of Sangiovese for Minnesota State Fair Competition, I didn't want the mixed bottle close to where I had put the other Sangiovese. So I started calling that bottle "The Bastard Child" and put a cork into the neck. I figure sometime i the future I'll drink it or use it for topping off a carboy.
> 
> This morning I attached its official label.
> 
> So here is its...
> 
> As deserved. Not fancy.



Haha!
Reminds me of my labels:


----------



## rit77

Here's mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## blumentopferde

inappropriate resolution! ::


----------



## dking193

Here's a label my wife swore was written for her, until I revealed it was for my onion and potato wine.


----------



## SimpleSimon

Wow, there are some great looking labels on here. I thought some of mine we nice, but now pale in comparison. Here are a few anyway.


----------



## dking193

This label is for the corn whisky wine I made last summer. We opened this along with others for a wine tasting late spring. It got the label later after a couple of the ladies said this one put them on the prowl, enough said. 

It is a mistake of sorts. I was shooting for a higher octane wine, but used the wrong yeast, 71B instead of EC-1118. Should have ended up higher ABV, but yeast died around 14% instead of getting to 15-16%. Left the wine a little sweet, ~1.015 or so. I thought it was a flop, but even mistakes can have happy endings...


----------



## blackspanish777

Well...here is the front of two recent bottles. We have a back label for them as well. As soon as I get a photo I will upload!


----------



## Noontime

SimpleSimon said:


> Wow, there are some great looking labels on here. I thought some of mine we nice, but now pale in comparison. Here are a few anyway.


LOVE the Cattails!


----------



## Noontime

dking193 said:


> I thought it was a flop, but even mistakes can have happy endings...



This has happened a few times for us...we never dump anything because you just never know what it will turn into. Most times it's something wonderful.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got these adhered today.


----------



## dangerdave

I bet you had fun _affixing_ them, Jim.


----------



## geek

Very nice label Jim...


----------



## Boatboy24

dangerdave said:


> I bet you had fun _affixing_ them, Jim.



They didn't need affixing. They weren't broken.


----------



## heatherd

Here's the label for the LE Oregon pinot noir I bottled over the weekend. It was productive, I bottled 30 pinot noir from kit and 60 Cabernet Sauvignon from Chilean Juice.





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice labels, Heather! How'd ya do those?


----------



## smileyak87

Heres one I made while playing around with publisher tonight.


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> Nice labels, Heather! How'd ya do those?



Thanks, I get them at stony creek wine press, really like the way the labels look in a glossy paper stock.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## heatherd

Those are lovely Jim!


----------



## geek

Bottled my Super Tuscan in the weekend.



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## rawatts

my incomplete label


----------



## bchilders

A recent Apple wine label.


----------



## syncnite

Does anyone display your labels on a wall at home?


----------



## ShelleyDickison

syncnite said:


> Does anyone display your labels on a wall at home?




I have a scrapbook album that I have put a copy of each of the labels I have made in.


----------



## Kraffty

I found o bunch of 5x7 frames at a Dollar store. They're about 1.5" deep with two sheets of glass sandwiched and slid into the center of the frame, kind of looks like a shadowbox. They work great, I'll see if I can put up a picture of them, I plan on added one of every label I do.
Mike


----------



## tonyt

ShelleyDickison said:


> I have a scrapbook album that I have put a copy of each of the labels I have made in.



Ditto that.


----------



## codeman

Please tell me what you think of this label, as you can tell by the file name I did a few before I think I've settled on this.
Some parts of the label are obviously place holders. 








EDIT, Rotated dog a bit, changed colors.


----------



## Noontime

codeman said:


> Please tell me what you think of this label, as you can tell by the file name I did a few before I think I've settled on this.
> Some parts of the label are obviously place holders.



That's a great label codeman. It's fundamentally a very good design. A few things you could consider...
1. The silhouette of the dog is a little skewed. I'm assuming it was taken right from a photo and looks correct in that context, but on the label it looks like it's leaning a bit. You could rotate it a hair counter-clock wise.
2. There are 4 colors that kind of create "bands" of color, with blue being very top heavy. The orange works great since it's complimentary to blue (which makes it pop), but the white seems a little disconnected and the alc content is nearly invisible. Making the alc content the same blue would balance the blue, and maybe adding a thin white line down the side of the blue bars (like a glare) would balance the white.
3. Maybe spread things out vertically just a bit on the bottom...everything seems to be pushed toward the top of the label with empty (negative) grey space on the bottom.

Just some ideas...it looks great the way it is!


----------



## Noontime

bchilders said:


> A recent Apple wine label.



Great looking label Berl! 

Your Gala Apple Wine was one of our favorites at the WineMaker conference...absolutely delicious and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Noontime

syncnite said:


> Does anyone display your labels on a wall at home?


I have copies of my own wine labels, and have kept many hundreds of labels from customers (usually prints that had a flaw during set-up so could not be shipped to the customer). I plan on someday covering an entire wall with wine labels, floor to ceiling like a giant mosaic.


----------



## dralarms

I stick a label to my info sheet I make on every wine. That way if I do a really good one it's easy to find so I can duplicate it.


----------



## bchilders

Noontime said:


> Great looking label Berl!
> 
> Your Gala Apple Wine was one of our favorites at the WineMaker conference...absolutely delicious and thanks for sharing.



Thanks, hoping the next one will be even better.


----------



## bchilders

dralarms said:


> I stick a label to my info sheet I make on every wine. That way if I do a really good one it's easy to find so I can duplicate it.



Great idea


----------



## dralarms

Thanks.


----------



## reefman

I have the labels from almost every bottle I've opened, (both commercial and my own) and intend to do a big wall hanging.


----------



## dangerdave

I have a framed poster sized collage of my labels on my wall. I created the collage using Picasa 3, and uploaded the jpeg to the Walmart Photo Center. Even shipped to my door, it was less than ten bucks. It attracts a lot of attention from my guests. I need to do another one, as I have twice as many labels now.







Two new ones. The first is for a friend of mine (Aaron Knotts), who wanted some blackberry merlot, so I made a lable for him...just cause I'm that way...






This one is for my soon-to-be-bottled Italian Port. I wanted an antique snake oil medicine bottle look. What do you think?






As I have said many times, creating labels is one of my favorate parts of the wine making process! I'm about to bottle six reds and the port (above). I'll share some pics of the bottles once I get them labeled.


----------



## tonyt

This is my newest label. I took the picture on my family trip to The Old Country back in 2004. These giant (10 or 12 feet across) cherub mosaics decorate the interior of Michelangelo's dome of St Peter's in Rome. They are around the interior balcony overlooking the central crossing of the basilica. It's not an often visited area of the basilica. The Piccoli Nipoti translates as Little Grandchildren. This wine will commemorate #3 and be served at his/hers Baptism next year.


----------



## Kraffty

Here are the 5x7 dollar store frames I've started using for my labels. Need to start another row, my winehouse walls are pretty empty so far.

Mike


----------



## the_rayway

Kraffty, that's seriously awesome! 
Also, thank you for letting me know I'm not the only one who has used Minions on my labels...


----------



## dralarms

Dang, I started to but didn't want to get into trouble.


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike thats awesome but soon you'll have way too many to go this route. The best thing though, is the fact that you have your first wines documented.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Here are the 5x7 dollar store frames I've started using for my labels. Need to start another row, my winehouse walls are pretty empty so far.
> 
> Mike



Wait, do I see a Dreaming Tree label there?


----------



## dangerdave

I can't get my wife to open the bottle of _Le-MEN-ion_, Mike. She says it's just too cute!


----------



## toddo_69




----------



## ibglowin

*2012 Labels*

The 2012's are blended, bottled and labels are finished. Now to label all 216 bottles one by one……..


----------



## Runningwolf

Great labels Mike. You changed the name of your cellar?


----------



## geek

Mike, you speak Spanish, don't you? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> Mike, you speak Spanish, don't you?



Un Poquito!

https://translate.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wT#es/en/


----------



## ibglowin

Have had two labels for awhile. The San Acacia is for all fresh grape wines like these. The Michaelena label is used still for any Kits (whites) that I make.




Runningwolf said:


> Great labels Mike. You changed the name of your cellar?


----------



## Kraffty

Ibglowin, Awesome photos/labels
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks, all scenes from "The Land of Enchantment"!


----------



## vernsgal

Great labels guys. This is one I just did up for a girlfriends pear cider. We're bottling it tomorrow or wed. She hasn't seen it yet lol


----------



## Boatboy24

That's hilarious Kim!


----------



## the_rayway

OMG, I nearly spit my water on the screen Kim!


----------



## vernsgal

If you knew Jacquie you would see how well it suits her


----------



## blackspanish777

I know I have shared these a while back...but the image was poor quality. While the labels are very plain, I think they look very sharp!


----------



## geek

*Blueberry wine*

I am creating a label for my blueberry wine and would like opinions before I finalize. Using Avery online tool...


----------



## dralarms

Very nice.


----------



## bchilders

I think they look great, the font is clear and readable and you can tell it is blueberry from a glance. Nice job.


----------



## geek

Thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## the_rayway

Looking at this for my Banana Bochet Port WOTM


----------



## rit77

christened the new batch last night



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Maurice-Famille

Hey,
I'm new here, 
What do you guys think about my labels?
Sorry if you don't understand what it's saying, it is Dutch.


----------



## sour_grapes

I think I understand everything except for _Heilijgers_. Google tells me that is a village near Amersfoort; is that where your label comes from, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Maurice-Famille

sour_grapes said:


> I think I understand everything except for _Heilijgers_. Google tells me that is a village near Amersfoort; is that where your label comes from, or am I mistaken?




That is my family name. My granddad learned me how to make wines so it is a family thing.
Vin de la famille means "family wines".

-maurice


----------



## Maurice-Famille

It is all symbolic that my family makes wines.


----------



## Charlesthewino

This is the one I currently use.

The wife came up with the name. Our last name is Irwin. So I think it's catchy.

Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Charlesthewino

vernsgal said:


> Great labels guys. This is one I just did up for a girlfriends pear cider. We're bottling it tomorrow or wed. She hasn't seen it yet lol




Hilarious! Love the way the word Cider curves like the pear!


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Charlesthewino

vernsgal said:


> Great labels guys. This is one I just did up for a girlfriends pear cider. We're bottling it tomorrow or wed. She hasn't seen it yet lol




Hilarious! Love the way the word Cider curves like the pear! The thong is just too much!! Lol.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## bub307

Here is my first label.


----------



## reefman

Nice job BuB!


----------



## vernsgal

Well this is my girlfriend's other half of the pear cider I did. (figured she wouldn't want to pull out the other one in mixed company  )


----------



## reefman

I think the other label would be appropriate on the "back side" of the bottle!


----------



## rawatts

here is my label


----------



## agsimon

Just started homebrewing recently, but here is what I have so far.


----------



## dangerdave

Nice, agsimon! Very nice!


----------



## dking193

Same blueberry, blackberry and raspberry wine, but two different labels. Friend asked me to create a label for his wife's 50th bday. 12 bottles was polished off between 15 friends that night. Good times...


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Gina, those labels are awesome!


----------



## Noontime

Here's our recent additions. 
http://www.noontimelabels.com/product/top-hat-cabernet


----------



## cdevrard

*My Dragon Blood labels.*

My friend Susan made these for me b/c I SUCK at graphic design


----------



## rawatts

my wine label for 2014


----------



## tonyt

Really nice rawatts


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Very nice, Rawatts! Who is the artist?


----------



## JINKS

Just found this site so playing catchup


----------



## Noontime

JINKS said:


> Just found this site so playing catchup



You should be really proud of the Zom-Bee...that's a fantastic design!


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice labels, Jinks. And welcome to Winemakingtalk!


----------



## heatherd

Jinks, those are really cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## JINKS

Noontime said:


> You should be really proud of the Zom-Bee...that's a fantastic design!





Boatboy24 said:


> Nice labels, Jinks. And welcome to Winemakingtalk!





heatherd said:


> Jinks, those are really cool!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin



Geez thanks for the love guys.

I got beer labels too starting here on the other site, some better than others. Same user name.


----------



## Runningwolf

Jinks welcome aboard, great labels!


----------



## JINKS

Still deciding between these three although I may use them all.
I also have a Plum wine I made from the tree out back that I have label block on at the moment.


----------



## JINKS

Runningwolf said:


> Jinks welcome aboard, great labels!



Thankyou for your kindness.


----------



## Jericurl

I think I saw that Zom bee label on reddit and really liked it.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JINKS

Jericurl said:


> I think I saw that Zom bee label on reddit and really liked it.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.



Thank you too.


----------



## the_rayway

I finally got to labeling a few batches


----------



## syncnite

Here's my latest. It's for a blend of 2013 Merlot and 2012 Cab.


----------



## wineforfun

Jinks,
Where did you get those odd shaped bottles or what are they from?


----------



## JINKS

wineforfun said:


> Jinks,
> Where did you get those odd shaped bottles or what are they from?



Around 2 bucks each on this site:
http://www.specialtybottle.com/corkedbottlesmi.aspx

Thats just the corked ones they have wiretop too.

Eventually I'm gonna nerd out and use the globe ones to make some Blue "Manna" and Red "Health" from several of the games I used to play.


----------



## JINKS

So here is an idea I came up with while making a Gruit ale.


I liked it so much that I carried it over to the wine chemical side.
Feel free to use these labels if you want, I have already edited to fade in a gear on the ones stuck to the bottles.

And here is my ode to *Alice in Wonderland* 

Had to use saran wrap around the cork because it was a bit small.
I plan on dipping the necks of all the small bottles into bottling wax and wrapping some jute twine around it.


----------



## wineforfun

Very cool. I really like your chemical-bottle setup.


----------



## Jericurl

Syncnite,

I adore that label.

That said...that is the only book I have ever hurled across the room.

I read every book, as soon as it came it. It took almost 20 years for me to get the whole story and when I did....well, I was furious when I got to the end.


----------



## Jericurl

We finally got some labels printed this last week and we are slowly working our way to actually getting them on the bottles.

First up is the mead.


----------



## Jericurl

Jinks,

Where did you get the spice bottles?

We grow and dry our own herbs (not herb!) and I would love to have some of those.


----------



## Jericurl

FINALLY! 

We labeled the Prickly Pear wine.


----------



## geek

My 2 latest batches....


----------



## syncnite

Jericurl said:


> Syncnite,
> 
> I adore that label.
> 
> That said...that is the only book I have ever hurled across the room.
> 
> I read every book, as soon as it came it. It took almost 20 years for me to get the whole story and when I did....well, I was furious when I got to the end.



Thanks, Jericurl. And I can appreciate your reaction to the last book. I agree, but the journey to get there was fantastic. I also didn't like when King wrote himself into one of the books. That distracted me from being fully absorbed in the story of another time and place.


----------



## JINKS

Jericurl said:


> Jinks,
> 
> Where did you get the spice bottles?
> 
> We grow and dry our own herbs (not herb!) and I would love to have some of those.



EBAY bought then dumped the ancient spices, cleaned, de-labeled and re-labeled.
The wine chemical bottles were empty (new old stock) so I just had to wash and label and fill.

Used this search terminology


----------



## HeadWatersWine

My first bottles of wine and first label.


----------



## JINKS

Had a buddy who noticed some stuff (yeast? Infection?) in his bottles so he is going to try to dump and re-filter and re-bottle. Cornucopia Pear kit. I decided to poke a little fun at him and made a special label for the occasion.


----------



## JINKS

Like the band Styx I've got to much time on my hands.


----------



## Boatboy24

The 2013's are in the history books.


----------



## geek

Berry Delight bottled today.


----------



## Just-a-Guy

I am new at this, and only had one wine basically "drinkable" by Christmas - a wine made from organic grape juice from the grocery store. I made some "custom" labels for some of the women in my life (like my Mom, Sister, Wife, etc.), and gave them as Christmas presents.  The wine is "ok", and everyone was really nice in saying they enjoyed it. But the labels were a huge hit. I think I'll repeat this every Christmas, hopefully with some better wines by next year.


----------



## Boatboy24

"Smelly Dog Wines": I like it!


----------



## GreginND

very creative. I love the wine with a nose!


----------



## tonyt

Funny greginND


----------



## tonyt

My latest label creation. More of my daughter's original art. You can't see the black border and black capsule but somehow the black worked well with the light green bottles of Chardonnay.


----------



## GreginND

I'm working on designing my label designs for our non-grape wines which will be marketed as "Prairie Elements" wines. Here's one I worked up for my apple. It will be a one-piece wrap around label.


----------



## shoebiedoo

I received notice from my son 18 months ago to start his Wedding wine. He purposed to to my future Daughter in Law last fall at a state park near Mount Rainier. I made these labels for the wine!

Pinot Grigio




Pinot Noir



The wine turned out GREAT!!!!!
and there's some "Proud Pappa Syndrome" going on here


----------



## Kraffty

Congratulations to you and your children. Hope you made a lot of bottles, they look like they'll be a very popular souvenir.
Mike


----------



## KWPolska198

Can anyone tell me if this label is appropriate for wine?


----------



## calvin

20% abv? Holy cr%p


----------



## Boatboy24

KWPolska198 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this label is appropriate for wine?



The label is appropriate - I like it. Your ABV might not be though.  That is, unless you're making a Port.


----------



## Rocky

KWPolska198 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this label is appropriate for wine?


 
Not sure what you mean by "appropriate," unless you are referring to the word "Flaming" which, in addition to meaning hot or on fire, has come to mean a number of things:

a. to verbally attack
b. a blatant sexual orientation
c. a British modifier similar to our "frigging" 

In any case I would not worry about it. The graphic in the label makes your intention clear. I am interested, however, in how you got it to 20% ABV. Did you fortify the wine?

Also, the label may have a typo if the grapes were Barbera-Merlot and not Barbara-Merlot.


----------



## _bryan

*Moscato*

Most recent bottle/label.


----------



## Boatboy24

@_bryan: I really love the simple elegance of that label. Nice job.


----------



## sour_grapes

KWPolska198 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this label is appropriate for wine?



Did you mean _Barbera_, rather than _Barbara_?


----------



## _bryan

Thanks a lot =)



Boatboy24 said:


> @_bryan: I really love the simple elegance of that label. Nice job.


----------



## KWPolska198

Rocky said:


> Not sure what you mean by "appropriate," unless you are referring to the word "Flaming" which, in addition to meaning hot or on fire, has come to mean a number of things:
> 
> a. to verbally attack
> b. a blatant sexual orientation
> c. a British modifier similar to our "frigging"
> 
> In any case I would not worry about it. The graphic in the label makes your intention clear. I am interested, however, in how you got it to 20% ABV. Did you fortify the wine?
> 
> Also, the label may have a typo if the grapes were Barbera-Merlot and not Barbara-Merlot.



Thanks for catching that typo, I didn't realize it. I did not fortify the wine I just added a lot of sugar in it to make it a sweet wine, and in turn it raised to ABV to 20%.


----------



## Just-a-Guy

KWPolska198 said:


> Thanks for catching that typo, I didn't realize it. I did not fortify the wine I just added a lot of sugar in it to make it a sweet wine, and in turn it raised to ABV to 20%.




Just curious, but how did you determine that the ABV ended up at 20%?


----------



## KWPolska198

Just-a-Guy said:


> Just curious, but how did you determine that the ABV ended up at 20%?



i calculated the ABV with the starting gravity and ending gravity of the wine.


----------



## Just-a-Guy

KWPolska198 said:


> i calculated the ABV with the starting gravity and ending gravity of the wine.



Thanks for the reply. I'd be interested to try to reach that ABV - do you mind sharing what the start and end SG's were, and the kind of yeast you used?


----------



## KWPolska198

Just-a-Guy said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'd be interested to try to reach that ABV - do you mind sharing what the start and end SG's were, and the kind of yeast you used?



My starting gravity was around 1.170, yes very high. I did put a little too much sugar in, but it turned out great. My ending gravity is 1.020. The yeast was just a Red Star Pasteur Red Wine Yeast.


----------



## Zinfandel

First ever batch of wine, label inspired by Cakebread.


----------



## Noontime

> First ever batch of wine, label inspired by Cakebread.



Very nice; simple and elegant.


----------



## blueflint

Our simple Pinot Gris label...


----------



## tonyt

Elegant blueflint


----------



## TahunaJR

Last year my grandson had a unique picture taken. It reminded me so much of Marlon Brando's angst yelling "Stella". My daughter thought this was a good idea for the Strawberry label!


----------



## sour_grapes

TahunaJR said:


> Last year my grandson had a unique picture taken. It reminded me so much of Marlon Brando's angst yelling "Stella". My daughter thought this was a good idea for the Strawberry label!



Well, that label could be a contender!


----------



## wineforfun

*JeriCurl Christmas DB*

@jericurl Thanks again for the recipe. Here is the label for it.


----------



## Jericurl

What a pretty label!

I'm hoping you love the wine.


----------



## HeadWatersWine

Here they are my latest, wife really enjoys the Lemon Weinfest (skeeter pee). Claimed it is dangerous to have just sitting around.


----------



## codeman

You could call it 'Lemon Party' but whatever you do don't Google 'lemon party'


----------



## Jericurl

Labels from two of the kits, Oregon Pinot Noir and Pacific Quartet. I still have to bottle the other Pacific Quartet. Since I used a different yeast, I will have a slightly different label. 

I still have to add the PVC "caps" to the bottles....flat black for the Pinot and Royal Blue to match the labels for the PQ.


----------



## Noontime

Jericurl said:


> Labels from two of the kits, Oregon Pinot Noir and Pacific Quartet. I still have to bottle the other Pacific Quartet. Since I used a different yeast, I will have a slightly different label.
> 
> I still have to add the PVC "caps" to the bottles....flat black for the Pinot and Royal Blue to match the labels for the PQ.


Beautiful packaging Jericurl! I like your diversity in "mood"... a playful one and an abstract. Love em both.


----------



## toddo_69

Been a while since I posted, my labels are little differently themed.....:-/


----------



## jumby

Just switched over to these new labels. I think they look good with the black foils.


----------



## jgmann67

my brand.


----------



## dralarms

That's nice. I'd like to do something with my family's coat of arms but I don't know what it is.


----------



## jgmann67

dralarms said:


> That's nice. I'd like to do something with my family's coat of arms but I don't know what it is.




Thanks. Lots of resources for that kind of thing on the web.


----------



## dralarms

jgmann67 said:


> Thanks. Lots of resources for that kind of thing on the web.



You must have better luck than me. Almost every site claims not to have it.


----------



## JINKS

Working on a theme with these skinny bottles. Posted on sister site HBT also.


----------



## ibglowin

Cool labels! Where did you find the label stock?


----------



## JINKS

ibglowin said:


> Cool labels! Where did you find the label stock?




Images from around the net. Customized to my liking and printed on sticker paper. Then cut out with the ninja scissor skills I learned in kindergarten.


----------



## Kraffty

Great looking label, love the name "Rusty Gears" too.
Mike


----------



## JINKS

Kraffty said:


> Great looking label, love the name "Rusty Gears" too.
> Mike



Thanks, 
I have a small steampunk theme running through my life.


----------



## acorn

First label, first drawing, first experience... I hope it's tolerable and I don't end up red in the face when giving bottles to others. Well, you be the judge.


----------



## dralarms

Nice and clean.


----------



## Noontime

acorn said:


> First label, first drawing, first experience... I hope it's tolerable and I don't end up red in the face when giving bottles to others. Well, you be the judge.



I like the drawing...it has a very nice narrative; seems to tell a pleasant story to me.

The only *slight* criticism I have is the use of color is a bit sparse. The couple of red words make them feel a little out of place with everything else being B&W. A hint of color (tan, cream, etc) in the background might be something to try.

Great job.


----------



## acorn

Noontime said:


> I like the drawing...it has a very nice narrative; seems to tell a pleasant story to me.
> 
> The only *slight* criticism I have is the use of color is a bit sparse. The couple of red words make them feel a little out of place with everything else being B&W. A hint of color (tan, cream, etc) in the background might be something to try.
> 
> Great job.



Thanks a lot for encouragement. As for the lack of color, I agree with you. On one hand I didn't want to overcomplicate the label and keep it clean, but at the same time, my idea of adding a bit of flare to the background is to print the label on slightly colored parchment or linen paper with texture. Another idea I had is to turn the strokes of the drawing into the same hue as the text. So, for instance, the drawing would turn burgundy in this case.


----------



## Kraffty

I love the drawing too, my only suggestion would be to use fonts more in line with the Colonial Era look of the illustration. Something like this Boswell Font. The natural paper will help the feel an you might play with overall balance. It's really a unique look and you're off to a great start.

Mike


----------



## acorn

Kraffty said:


> I love the drawing too, my only suggestion would be to use fonts more in line with the Colonial Era look of the illustration. Something like this Boswell Font. The natural paper will help the feel an you might play with overall balance. It's really a unique look and you're off to a great start.
> 
> Mike



Thanks for the suggestion, it looks quite interesting. I was searching for different fonts but given its vast selection I settled with what I seemed to like after a while. I will try to experiment with Boswell font.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

acorn, your label is striking. I admit I wish I were talented enough to draw like that. The idea of the red is good. Perhaps a more muted red or a burgundy tinged red would blend in with the Colonial look? Just a thought. All in all, a very nice label. 

CheerfulHeart


----------



## tonyt

Acorn very nice indeed. Others have made good suggestions but make it your own.


----------



## acorn

Thanks, everyone for your kind words of appreciation. I am really glad you like it, so might some of my friends who will be getting a bottle or two. I always considered myself an amateur when it came to hand drawing, but miraculously something more-less solid emerged this time. 

I tried Boswell font, and I have to say it plays very well with the drawing. I will do a few adjustments here and there and will then post a picture. Thanks, Kraffty, for pointing me in this direction.

I just got back from Staples where I got an assortment of pastel-colored parchment sheets. I also wanted to grab some linen paper to try, but they were out of stock of smaller packs, so I was not sure if a blind investment of $38 is wise at this point. Well, at least, I'll know what to order online, now that I've touched it.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Finished and bottled my first Dragon Blood this weekend. I'd been toying with this idea for the label for awhile before it was ready to bottle. I hope it turned out ok for sharing with friends.


----------



## acorn

TemperanceOwl said:


> Finished and bottled my first Dragon Blood this weekend. I'd been toying with this idea for the label for awhile before it was ready to bottle. I hope it turned out ok for sharing with friends.



It looks amazing on glossy paper, as it gives an impression of wine (blood) running down the bottle and onto the label. Also, I like your dragon with bandaids all over it


----------



## gaboy

Great!! Best label I've seen for DB!!!


----------



## Kraffty

We store a lot of our wine up at the family cabin in Crestline so this year I'm making up a "house red" label. I was trying for a rustic Field and Stream kind of look and is my first label using one of my own paintings instead of photos or computer illustrations. Guess I should start working on a house white next.
Mike


----------



## wineinmd

Kraffty said:


> We store a lot of our wine up at the family cabin in Crestline so this year I'm making up a "house red" label. I was trying for a rustic Field and Stream kind of look and is my first label using one of my own paintings instead of photos or computer illustrations. Guess I should start working on a house white next.
> Mike


Wow. That looks great. My artistic skills rival that of a toddler, so any labels I do will be pictures or graphics.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow indeed! I have trouble drawing a stickman with a ruler! That looks fantastic!


----------



## the_rayway

Like Paul (sour_grapes), I also have mad stick man skills. But that painting is just beautiful! Well done @kraffty !


----------



## TemperanceOwl

gaboy said:


> Great!! Best label I've seen for DB!!!


Wow, thanks gaboy!!  That's nice to hear!


----------



## bchilders

Recently bottled 30 bottles of a RJ Spagnol Riesling and 26 bottles of Pinot. Decided to treat some friends with one of each for their anniversary so I came up with this label. Used Print Artist® 25 Platinum software with preloaded templates. No special skills here but I think they turned out OK.


----------



## Noontime

bchilders said:


> Recently bottled 30 bottles of a RJ Spagnol Riesling and 26 bottles of Pinot. Decided to treat some friends with one of each for their anniversary so I came up with this label. Used Print Artist® 25 Platinum software with preloaded templates. No special skills here but I think they turned out OK.


Nice! Love the color.


----------



## JINKS

Couldn't decide so 4 bottles of each label.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

@JINKS: Wow! Both labels are great but the Wolfbane label is striking!


----------



## JINKS

CheerfulHeart said:


> @JINKS: Wow! Both labels are great but the Wolfbane label is striking!


 
Yeh a little bit o' Celtic going on.

thank you for the compliment


----------



## kevinlfifer

I insert an image of our Favorite and last pup into each label. I always use a photo we have taken around the house or on vacation. This is a pix of the magnolia this spring.


----------



## acorn

After a little improvement (mostly fonts and color/tint), here is another version of my first label. It looks marvelous on an ivory-colored parchment. I later hope to post the picture of how it looks on a bottle in real life.


----------



## wineinmd

Looks fantastic!


----------



## JohnT

Every year I pick on one of my unsuspecting nieces or nephews. I make the one I pick strip off shoes and socks and stomp on some grape leftovers. 

There is usually enough to do a carboy, so I ferment it as a separate batch, bottle it, and give it to them (cause I am not drinking it. I have no idea where those feet have been!)

Here is the label I made up for last year's victim.


----------



## JohnT

Oh... And I need a vote on the next label. Which one do you guys prefer???

In the second one, the "blind Side" refers to the fact that her role as grape stomper was a complete surprise! She was a good sport.


----------



## the_rayway

I vote for the second one!


----------



## Pinkanator

What do yall think?


----------



## Jericurl

Ninja Negro?


----------



## CheerfulHeart

@JohnT: Purple Piggies get my vote!


----------



## Runningwolf

Pinkanator please explain your label.


----------



## kkentert

OMG- I've been trying to get through all of these! I'm only on page 168! There are so many amazing labels you guys and gals have made!

Here are a couple of mine that I recently did. (No, the painting isn't mine, nor is the Elephant...is that bad? But the farm photo is)

The California Symphony has a black and white back label to go with it.


----------



## kkentert

Might as well through my Braggot label up as well...(Even though it's a mead/beer hybrid)


----------



## wineinmd

I really dig the one with the black and white picture of the farm. The picture looks great in black and white and the colors and font choices really go well with it. 

Why no details on the elephant one?


----------



## kkentert

wineinmd said:


> Why no details on the elephant one?



I just really like it simple with that drawing. I don't know why, but i LOVE that drawing!!! Everything is covered on the back label. (attached below)


----------



## wineinmd

kkentert said:


> I just really like it simple with that drawing. I don't know why, but i LOVE that drawing!!! Everything is covered on the back label. (attached below)


Well that makes sense. Looks great.


----------



## geek

Those labels are BEAUTIFUL....

I now wonder how Rhubarb wine tastes like....


----------



## GreginND

Rhubarb is my absolute favorite non-grape wine - hands down. It is like a nice white wine. I prefer it nearly dry but many like it on the sweeter side.


----------



## geek

Greg, is your online store working? Wanted to take a look but the page says "Order wine here" and there's no option at all and no wine information or pictures.


----------



## bsassy2

GreginND
I like your labels. Very well done


----------



## bsassy2

Here are two of our favorite labels. One is Dragon's Blood and the other is for a peach and white grape wine.


----------



## bsassy2

These are two of our favorite ones. One is for Dragon's Blood and the other is for a peach and white grape wine


----------



## syncnite

Greg, I like your labels a lot too. I appreciate it when fruit wine labels display the fruit itself, and these are also well-designed.


----------



## sgift

Designing the label and brand is allot of fun


----------



## sgift

Another fave...


----------



## sgift

...........


----------



## wineinmd

For consideration of those members who browse the site while at work, you may want to remove the 4th label. Unless I'm looking at it wrong.


----------



## dralarms

You're not.


----------



## tgoose55

Newest edition to the cellar...


----------



## rit77

Here's my just bottled Italian chianti


----------



## Rockets160

*Pic of labels/first batch*

Opinions? My fist batch ever. Pinot Noir from a one gallon kit.


----------



## sour_grapes

Looks very classy, Rockets.


----------



## jgmann67

Batch #2 - Australian Chardonnay.


----------



## Runningwolf

We sure have a lot of talented label makers. Very classy and professional looking.


----------



## Boatboy24

Dad turns 70 next month and we're having a small party for family and some close friends at a local winery. We're making up gift bags for the attendees with some stuff that is "all Dad". We'll be including a bottle of my 2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot with these labels. Of course, Dad will be taking a few bottles home. This was my first order from Stoney Creek and I'm very happy with the product and process. I put the order in Monday, and got the labels today. Fast!


----------



## Noontime

Great idea Jim! I'm sure your Dad will be thrilled. A few years ago my Dad turned 70 and I brought him a couple of home made wines with custom labels on them (owning a custom label business makes that kind of a no brainer  ). He cried when he saw the labels, and treasures them so much he refuses to open the bottles and enjoy the wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Finally got around to bottling my 2012 Port made from Petit Syrah this weekend. Hard to believe this stuff is already going to be 3 years old this Fall. Needless to say it is very good to go at this point!


----------



## tonyt

Love the label Glowin. Let's meet in the picture for a sip.


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds good to me. The pic is of El Santuario de Chimayo. Probably the most Holy Shrine in the entire Soutwest. Thousands and thousands of people make a pilgrimage to it every Good Friday. Some will walk for days, some for just a few hours. There are countless stories of healing from the dirt in one room of the church. People from all over the world come just to take back a little bit of dirt from this shrine.


----------



## ibglowin

Pick your poison! ::


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Pick your poison! ::



oh yeah, sending my shipping address ...


----------



## ibglowin

I really like the 500ml "Tortuga" Port bottle on the far right. It was a recycled Port bottle that I snagged a couple of years ago and held onto. Trying to get a quote for a few cases for the next round!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I really like the 500ml "Tortuga" Port bottle on the far right. It was a recycled Port bottle that I snagged a couple of years ago and held onto. Trying to get a quote for a few cases for the next round!



I picked up 3 brand new cases of those a couple years back from a winery that used them and hated them because they didn't play well with the automated bottling/labeling equipment. Paid a whopping $4/case. Wish I'd grabbed some more.


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, I think I will end up paying quite a bit more! They are so short that they wouldn't work in my floor corker. Probably need to lift it up with a few 2x4's to raise the height up to the iris.


----------



## geek

Which port wine is that one Mike and when did you start it?

I got the La Bodega bulk aging in a 3gal carboy and plan to bottle close to December...


----------



## ibglowin

This is a Port I made out of Petit Syrah grapes on my own.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Yea, I think I will end up paying quite a bit more! They are so short that they wouldn't work in my floor corker. Probably need to lift it up with a few 2x4's to raise the height up to the iris.



If I recall correctly, a 2x4 under the bottle did the trick. These are pretty similar in height to the 375's.


----------



## ibglowin

The middle bottle is a 375 and they work great, the Tortuga is 500ml but 2-3" shorter and will not reach the underside of the iris. Then you have the Belissima 375 on the left that is about an inch too tall so you can't insert it into the floor corker at all…….


----------



## jellybird

*Nice Label*

I also make my labels, thats half the fun...other half is enjoying the wine!
Here is a sheet of some of my labels.


----------



## jellybird

Nice label...I agree I enjoy making my own labels as well. I have attached a sheet of labels I have designed for some of my wines. They're not great but I like them.


----------



## Noontime

Great labels Jellybird. Good job.


----------



## Jericurl

Bottled my hibiscus skeeter pee the other day.

Manthing came up with these labels. 
I think he could have gone a little bigger, but since this is a quick drinking summer wine, I don't mind at all.


----------



## Boatboy24

Manthing can do some labels!!!


----------



## Kraffty

I've been playing with an idea to add labels to bottles but not have to deal the mess from removing the label to re-use the bottle. I have a shrink-wrap machine and made a sleeve from the material that loosely fit a bottle. Then I slid an un-glued label between the sleeve and bottle and hit it with a heat gun to shrink the sleeve tight. I'd give it a mixed review, BUT it has some possibilities.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

You know they do make "peel off" labels right?


----------



## Kraffty

Sure do. But even the removable adhesive cures and becomes a problem after a certain amount of time. Ideal material would probably be static cling or repositional vinyl but it's not cheap for most people and not really home printable.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

That looks really good, Mike. Can't even tell that the sleeve is on there in the 2nd pic.


----------



## ibglowin

If you toss them in the sink with hot water for an hour or two the label will peel right off leaving no trace of glue.



Kraffty said:


> Sure do. But even the removable adhesive cures and becomes a problem after a certain amount of time. Ideal material would probably be static cling or repositional vinyl but it's not cheap for most people and not really home printable.
> Mike


----------



## syncnite

Mike, Well done. You've reinvented "Fast Label Wine Label Sleeves".

http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/...stlabel-22-oz-bomber-and-wine-labels-50-count

~Dave


----------



## MrAtom

Here is a quick label I just threw together for my first batch, keeping it plain i think. first sample so by the time I bottle I probably would have changed it abit. I'm also gonna get rid of everything after ABV for the %


----------



## Kraffty

syncnite said:


> Mike, Well done. You've reinvented "Fast Label Wine Label Sleeves".
> 
> http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/...stlabel-22-oz-bomber-and-wine-labels-50-count
> 
> ~Dave



GREAT, JUST FRIGGIN GREAT, next you're going to tell me telephone I've been working on that doesn't need a cord and can fit in your pocket has already been invented too....
Mike


----------



## shdixon

Here's our first wines and labels.


----------



## Kraffty

Outstanding looking start!


----------



## ibglowin

And the labels for 2013 are done!


----------



## sgift

Ibglowin the photos are incredible! Did you shoot them? Nice


----------



## ibglowin

No a guy my wife works with just retired and photography is his passion.


----------



## Noontime

ibglowin said:


> And the labels for 2013 are done!



I bet those look gorgeous on bottles.


----------



## ibglowin

Gonna be awhile before that happens, LOL I got 5 cases cleaned up so far this week, only 16 more cases to go before I can bottle! 

Started printing yesterday and the colors and detail are coming out stunning.

Best Laserjet printer I have used to date. *HP CP2025*! That thing ROCKS! 



Noontime said:


> I bet those look gorgeous on bottles.


----------



## NorCal

I am challenged in the art department, but I turned to a site called Fiverr, where for $5, people will create art based on what you describe.

Here was my description, and here is what I got.

I am looking for a wine label caricature for a Zinfandel wine I made that I am calling Zinful (Zinfandel). I'm looking for a cartoony looking devil holding a glass of wine. Can be male / female, nothing real sexy looking.


----------



## MrAtom

change it up a little, let me know what ya think? any advice would be good 

Thanks


----------



## ibglowin

You have mixed genders. I believe it should be Naranjo Vino keeping masculine in both.


----------



## roger80465

'You have mixed genders. I believe it should be Naranjo Vino keeping masculine in both.'

I don't know, Mike. I tend to prefer mixed genders in the bedroom. Could just be me, though.


----------



## geek

I actually like Naranja Vino, and think it is grammatically correct.


----------



## NorCal

NorCal said:


> I am challenged in the art department, but I turned to a site called Fiverr, where for $5, people will create art based on what you describe.
> 
> Here was my description, and here is what I got.
> 
> I am looking for a wine label caricature for a Zinfandel wine I made that I am calling Zinful (Zinfandel). I'm looking for a cartoony looking devil holding a glass of wine. Can be male / female, nothing real sexy looking.



If anyone wants the image to use, PM me and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Trooper307

*Simple design*

Here are a couple labels I have been putting together.


----------



## Johnd

This is one I'm playing with while finishing the wine in the carboy. I tore it a bit around the "O", but you get the picture.


----------



## Noontime

Johnd said:


> This is one I'm playing with while finishing the wine in the carboy. I tore it a bit around the "O", but you get the picture.



Very cool label. Love it.


----------



## GreginND

Trooper307 said:


> Here are a couple labels I have been putting together.



I've never seen berries with antlers before.


----------



## Trooper307

GreginND said:


> I've never seen berries with antlers before.


Yea. The deer ate my berries. Lol. I was toying around with using this image on all the labels and just changing the fruit names and color. N it then for the berry I said they grow wild and deer eat them so there we go. Thanks for reviewing the lables. Feedback is always great to have.


----------



## Noontime

Johnd said:


> I tore it a bit around the "O", but you get the picture.


And I don't think the tear is bad...I actually think random imperfections like that add to the rustic look.


----------



## Johnd

Well, I'm sure I'll end up with lots of random imperfections, I'm using a heat gun to "toast" the label and a small propane torch to create the burned effect around the edges of the label, every one will end up different. I'll print some extra ones, sometimes the fire is hard to blow out!!


----------



## Trooper307

A fellow wine maker ask me to make a wine label for her based off of the look she wanted. This is what we came up with.


----------



## sour_grapes

Trooper307 said:


> A fellow wine maker ask me to make a wine label for her based off of the look she wanted. This is what we came up with.



Are these already printed? If not, you may want to know that there is no such word as "everytime." It should be "every time." If they are already printed, well, then, who cares?! Drink up!


----------



## Trooper307

sour_grapes said:


> Are these already printed? If not, you may want to know that there is no such word as "everytime." It should be "every time." If they are already printed, well, then, who cares?! Drink up!



They are not. Thanks will get it changed.


----------



## BlueStimulator

I love to fly fish and the cutthroat trout is my fav fish to catch on dry flies. I am growing then making a Cabernet Sauvignon that will have a little Cab Franc and Petiite Verdot mixed in. The name will be Cutthroat Cabernet and I want the C in Cutthroat on the label to be the trout rising to a fly. I am no artist so this may take me awhile. I also have a Viognier I still need to come up with a fly fishing name for, you all are so creative and inspiring with all your labels and creations. Well done!!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

NorCal said:


> I am challenged in the art department, but I turned to a site called Fiverr, where for $5, people will create art based on what you describe.





BlueStimulator said:


> The name will be Cutthroat Cabernet and I want the C in Cutthroat on the label to be the trout rising to a fly. I am no artist so this may take me awhile.



You might try NorCal's route and give Fiverr a try....


----------



## sour_grapes

BlueStimulator said:


> I also have a Viognier I still need to come up with a fly fishing name for



First thought: Vested Interest Viognier (with picture of fisherman in a typical vest).

Second thoughts (just because I like the sounds of them): 
Mayfly Viognier (or Stonefly Viognier, if your Viognier has a lot of minerality).
Fingerling Viognier


----------



## Kraffty

BlueStimulator said:


> I love to fly fish and the cutthroat trout is my fav fish to catch on dry flies. I am growing then making a Cabernet Sauvignon that will have a little Cab Franc and Petiite Verdot mixed in. The name will be Cutthroat Cabernet and I want the C in Cutthroat on the label to be the trout rising to a fly. I am no artist so this may take me awhile. I also have a Viognier I still need to come up with a fly fishing name for, you all are so creative and inspiring with all your labels and creations. Well done!!!!!



I little something like this maybe?
Mike


----------



## BlueStimulator

WOW I was impressed with your labels/creativeness and now am amazed at your kindness with ideas and pictures of labels. As newbie to grape growing, wine making and to this site you are all are very welcoming. Thank you Kraffty and sour_grapes. If you find yourself in The Yakima Valley look me up I have a drift boat looking for an excuse to take down our beautiful Yakima River Canyon. Flyfishing, tasty treats and wine/beer drinking are required on all trips


----------



## sour_grapes

BlueStimulator said:


> WOW I was impressed with your labels/creativeness and now am amazed at your kindness with ideas and pictures of labels. As newbie to grape growing, wine making and to this site you are all are very welcoming. Thank you Kraffty and sour_grapes. If you find yourself in The Yakima Valley look me up I have a drift boat looking for an excuse to take down our beautiful Yakima River Canyon. Flyfishing, tasty treats and wine/beer drinking are required on all trips



Dang, I spent some months in the Tri-Cities a few years ago -- too bad I didn't know about that offer then!


----------



## BlueStimulator

I was here and will be here if you or any other venture into my neck of the woods


----------



## ibglowin

LOL a long time a go in a galaxy far, far away our oldest daughter was born in Richland, WA.


----------



## BlueStimulator

"Leia I am your Father" you must be in the Nuclear/Scientific community as Tricities to Lost Almost and I'm guessing that may be why youbeglowin


----------



## ibglowin

Yes, the underground "nuclear" railroad ran heavily from Hanford to Los Alamos back during the mid eighties. LOL


----------



## Johnd

Just finished this batch yesterday, wifey's getting pretty good at the label making. Sprayed them with clear sealer and let them dry before cutting them out, it made them hard to stick to the bottle as they didn't want to follow the curve of the bottle. Took a few extra minutes.


----------



## Kraffty

Wine Label Masters & Imprints

I’ve done a lot of “creative” or “fun” kind of labels but I’ve taken my 2014 and upcoming 2015 varietals more seriously and wanted to make their labels reflect that.

To make the 6 different wine labels look consistant I put together a "Master" pre-printed 8 up on a letter size sheet. I used a 25% Natural cotton paper with a laid texture thermographed with a burgundy ink. The Thermograph process gives the logos a raised and glossy finish that you can actually feel. Imprints are done as needed on an inkjet printer then cut and applied to the bottles. I chose not to use an adhesive stock this time because I’m really tired of removing the residue off used bottles. I used a mixture of 1tsp flour and 3 tsp water to make a paste the seems to stick really well and yet rinses off very easily with just water.

Most of my bottles don’t get labels but this lets me run a few or lot at a time in a style and at a cost that I couldn’t really justify if not for the pre-printed Masters.

Might have overdone the pictures but wanted to show the master, the raised ink, the imprinted sheet and finished bottle. The cream color in the last picture is pretty close to accurate, the other were taken under office lights.


----------



## cmsben61

*labels*

Great looking labels!


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, it's finally done. Over two years of bulk aging - my new record.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

That's really cute, Jim!! I love it. Did you do the Photoshop work yourself?


----------



## geek

That looks really good Jim...


----------



## Boatboy24

TemperanceOwl said:


> That's really cute, Jim!! I love it. Did you do the Photoshop work yourself?



Photoshop? No, those blueberries were evil. That's why I had to age it so long.


----------



## Runningwolf

Great labels.


----------



## sour_grapes

Jim, if I recall correctly, "Broad Run Cellars" was related somehow to where you formerly lived. Do I have that right? Of course, you have now moved. However, with 1000 custom corks, I realize there is a great incentive to keep the same name. So, are you at all inclined to come up with a new name?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Jim, if I recall correctly, "Broad Run Cellars" was related somehow to where you formerly lived. Do I have that right? Of course, you have now moved. However, with 1000 custom corks, I realize there is a great incentive to keep the same name. So, are you at all inclined to come up with a new name?




Broad Run was the stream that ran behind our old place. But I like the name, so I'm keeping it.


----------



## Boatboy24

That's a wrap!


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Wow, Jim, I LOVE those!! Very professional and classy!!


----------



## Boatboy24

TemperanceOwl said:


> Wow, Jim, I LOVE those!! Very professional and classy!!



Thanks. Got them from Stoney Creek


----------



## HeadWatersWine

Here is my latest three labels for my nieces wedding this weekend.


----------



## BeginnerMark

Bottled one from my secondary to quench me till the rest is done clearing in 3 weeks.
The writing is in Coptic which is the native language of Egypt. I am a Coptic Orthodox Christian Native Egyptian. 
The writing says 
"Wine of the Mother of God" (St. Mary) great communion wine too!


----------



## sour_grapes

BeginnerMark said:


> View attachment 25049
> 
> 
> The writing is in Coptic which is the native language of Egypt. I am a Coptic Orthodox Christian Native Egyptian.
> The writing says
> "Wine of the Mother of God" (St. Mary)



Very interesting! When you first posted it (without this explanation) a few days ago, I tried to decode it. I assumed that the script was Cyrillic, and was trying to map it to the Greek alphabet, then to our normal Roman alphabet. However, I got stuck in my tracks, because I thought that second letter was a gamma. That gives you something like _Ognrp,_ which I could not understand.

So now, I just looked at a Coptic alphabet, and see that second letter is epsilon, so the word starts out _Oun-_ or _Oen-_, which we oenophiles will (obviously) see is the root of wine. I must admit that I still find that ending of _-rp_ a little jarring: _Oenrp_ 

With this additional info, I can easily see the last word starts out _Theo-_. Am I correct in inferring that _-tokos_ is "mother"? Or, perhaps, is it only the _-okos_ part? (I know I could google -- but this is more fun!)


----------



## BeginnerMark

Sour grapes! This is awesome!! 
soo close! It's pronounced 
oweerp ente tea theotokos! 
Wine Of The mother of God 

Theo meaning God and tokos literally meaning "birth giver" this is a Greek word! Coptic has roots of Latin , Greek and the native pharaonic language! 
The second letter epsilon is used as the letter "W" "V" "U" depending on the word and its placement in that word.

There is no n in the first word. The second letter is pronounced like a W so ou-weerp is the correct pronunciation! 

the ' which is like an apostrophe 
This letter is called "jinkem" this acts as an extra "e" in the beginning of words and makes a light "e" sound like in the word "in"


----------



## cmsben61

Hi everybody. My pinot noir label is one of 6 on the winemaker mag Facebook page. It's one of six finalists. Please head to Facebook and like my label. Cheers!


----------



## syncnite

Oh - my label is one of the six also! Mine is The Dark Tower (Sienknecht Wines). Cheers!


----------



## Fabiola

*New Labels*

These are my new labels...


----------



## Wizenheimar

*Amazing labels!*

Whoah - you guys are good. I'm gonna have to elevate my game significantly.

My labels are saved in a file on my laptop. Can anybody walk me through how to post them here? Can't figure out the URL thing, and they won't copy/paste.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wizenheimar said:


> Whoah - you guys are good. I'm gonna have to elevate my game significantly.
> 
> My labels are saved in a file on my laptop. Can anybody walk me through how to post them here? Can't figure out the URL thing, and they won't copy/paste.



You can upload them as "attachments." There is an icon of a paper clip in the tool bar above the text box where you type the message that you wish to post. Hit the paper clip, and a dialog box opens where you can browse to the image files you wish us to see.


----------



## JohnT

The labels I see posted are simply amazing!! Most are far better than any professional label I have seen.. 

I am thinking of starting a "design a label for johnT" contest. Top prize is a bottle of my 2014 chillean cabernet and a bottle of my 2013 Riesling (to be sent to your home). 

I would like a generic label that I can apply to all my wines. Other than that, no rules.

What do you guys think??? If a bad idea, I will remove this posting..


----------



## Kraffty

Hey John, I like it and I'm in either way. I'll take it a step farther, if I come up with something that works for you I'll also print and give you the masters, 4 up on whatever stock you choose so you can run them through your printer for the variety, year, ABV, etc. 500 sheets would set you up for quite a while since I'm guessing you'd just label "gift" or "display" bottles.

You'll have to give up some info for everyone though. Preferences on Colors, paper types, info that needs to be included and importantly any major dislikes.

Fun Idea! You could call it the "It's all about John and HIS wines Contest"


----------



## Steve_M

Great idea! As I am artistically challenged. Why not let those who have the knack in helping you to label your wines!

Steve


----------



## GreginND

John, I have just the label for you!


----------



## Steve_M

We got a winner!


----------



## dralarms

GreginND said:


> John, I have just the label for you!



That works, may steal it and make a batch.


----------



## JohnT

greginnd said:


> john, i have just the label for you!



now cut that out...


----------



## GreginND

JohnT said:


> now cut that out...



But you haven't seen the back label yet!


----------



## JohnT




----------



## shoebiedoo

For my latest Chilean wines. The picture was taken while Zip Lining in the Andes mountains out side of Santiago




This is from the Red Blend (from the left overs)


----------



## HeadWatersWine

A label for my Dragons Blood


----------



## Runningwolf

Great looking label.As you start making more wine you might want to consider a date on the bottle. It could either be the vintage or bottling date.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

I bottled my fresh strawberry this week.


----------



## Runningwolf

Great label!


----------



## Wizenheimar

OK, let's give this a try.

My wife's first dog inspired our brand.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Those are really cute!! Did you do the paintings of your dog?


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW I love those labels, did you draw them?


----------



## Wizenheimar

I wish I were that talented. I did a search on Weimaraners, selected the pictures I liked, then added background.

The one where the dog is holding the glass, I change the color of the wine to match the batch. That's about the height of my artistic talents.


----------



## vernsgal

This is a pic of my granddaughter.Any suggestions for it?


----------



## JohnT

The name of the wine should be ..

AWWWWWWWH!

because that is what everybody will be saying when they see that label!! 

Too, Too, Cute!! How can you stand it???? 

She deserves a royalty! Take that little girl out for some ice cream!


----------



## vernsgal

Hahaha Thanks John!
I am looking for suggestions still.I'm not sure if the writing looks okay or should I frame the pic and put the writing around it like some have done or...Also I like the name but am still not sure of it


----------



## sour_grapes

I find the word "aged" confusing in this context. Perhaps just leave it off and have "2015" by itself?


----------



## vernsgal

ya I never know what to put because I bulk age. I've been putting aged and then the date on my labels and in notes I put the bottling date.Should I keep the month though? Obviously something done in Feb.2015 is going to taste better than one done in Oct.2015.So it would look like this


----------



## jellybird

I just finished bottling Chardonnay, time to start a new batch!


----------



## HeadWatersWine

Runningwolf said:


> Great looking label.As you start making more wine you might want to consider a date on the bottle. It could either be the vintage or bottling date.



I usually do put date and ABV. Not sure why I forgot this time. Thanks.


----------



## rit77

Here's my new Merlot labels


----------



## Sage

taken the next step and got a few trial labels.


----------



## BeginnerMark

HeadWatersWine said:


> A label for my Dragons Blood




Absolutely love the label! St.George is the best haha your label made me laugh


----------



## woodlan

These are some beautiful and interesting labels

How do ya'll design & print such fine labels


----------



## wineforfun

Wizenheimar said:


> OK, let's give this a try.
> 
> My wife's first dog inspired our brand.



Great labels but my OCD is coming out.

The first label Wisenheimar is one word, the second label it is two.


----------



## heatherd

Just bottled my Mosti Meglioli Masters Amarone, with grapes and raisins.


----------



## Runningwolf

Great looking Amerone labels!


----------



## geek

heatherd said:


> View attachment 25683
> 
> 
> Just bottled my Mosti Meglioli Masters Amarone, with grapes and raisins.



How does it taste?


----------



## heatherd

geek said:


> How does it taste?



Good already but certainly not great. I added quite a bit of oak and tannins, but it still tastes fruit forward. We'll see how it goes over the long term. It cleared much more easily than I expected!


----------



## JSquared

Question, do most of you print your labels at home or do you use an online printing service? I am bottling a Christmas wine for gift giving and wanted nice labels for this one. Looking for options from the labeling gurus!


----------



## ibglowin

I think there is a lot of people who print their own after awhile as it gets expensive if you make a lot of wine. I started out having mine printed but then switched over to making my own as production went up over the years. There are some good online places out there but at ~$0.60 - $0.75 a label it adds up fast if you have 200 bottles to label. Here are a couple of online places that users have liked. Both sites have a nice selection of Holiday labels.

http://www.stoneycreekwinepress.com/wine-labels

http://winelabelsdirect.com/


----------



## sour_grapes

Also, WWW.THELABELRY.COM is a sponsor!


----------



## JSquared

Thanks guys, I've been printing my own and may still go that route. I've made for different designs so far. I just can't decide what style, I want to go with...serious, funny, witty...too many choices!


----------



## Jericurl

JSquared said:


> Question, do most of you print your labels at home or do you use an online printing service? I am bottling a Christmas wine for gift giving and wanted nice labels for this one. Looking for options from the labeling gurus!




I'm lucky because Manthing is a graphic artist working for a local print shop.
So our labels are printed on a vinyl product similar to bumper sticker material.
You could always check your local print places and see if you can find someone willing to do something similar.


----------



## PierreR

These are on their way from printing at Stoney Creek Wine Press.


----------



## Boatboy24

PierreR said:


> These are on their way from printing at Stoney Creek Wine Press.




I used the same template for my 2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot a few months ago. Nice!


----------



## PierreR

Boatboy24 said:


> I used the same template for my 2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot a few months ago. Nice!



Gotta say in my opinion, it is the nicest, label template I have found to date.


----------



## PierreR

Also ordered this one from a sponsor.


----------



## geek

Are those removable labels?
How much did you end up paying per label?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Are those removable labels?
> How much did you end up paying per label?



It's quantity based and not super cheap at low quantities. IIRC, for a batch of 30, it was close to $1/per.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> It's quantity based and not super cheap at low quantities. IIRC, for a batch of 30, it was close to $1/per.


----------



## ibglowin

I am seeing $1.25 ea at a quantity of 30! 

Drops nicely however to $0.55 if you order……. 

*6000* 



Boatboy24 said:


> It's quantity based and not super cheap at low quantities. IIRC, for a batch of 30, it was close to $1/per.


----------



## Medic8106

Two different labels I made up for giving away my latest two batches of dragons blood for Christmas. These two batches were hand picked BlackBerries only, 60 bottles of wine!


----------



## JSquared

My Christmas Spiced Dragon Blood


----------



## TemperanceOwl

JSquared said:


> My Christmas Spiced Dragon BloodView attachment 25950



Nice, JSquared! Very festive.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

My pyment is ready to bottle, hopefully this weekend. I think the labels are about ready to go, too.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Bottled the pyment this weekend!


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice labels. Did you design the word Pyment or is that a down loaded font. I find it a bit hard to read.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Runningwolf said:


> Very nice labels. Did you design the word Pyment or is that a down loaded font. I find it a bit hard to read.



Thanks, Dan! I did design the whole thing, including the word Pyment made out of honeycombs. I agree it's a little hard to read, but didn't know how to improve it and keep the honeycombs. I kind of figured that with the suggestion of the word at the top, and the description of the drink (which is kind of the definition of pyment) people would make the connection. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Runningwolf

I see, I did not read what the wine was and didn't make the honeycomb connection. Very nice. Again great job on the design.


----------



## geek

Chardonnay and Moscato.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Very nice, Geek! I especially like the Moscato ones. Colorful!


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice labels, Varis. But I especially like the way the wood grain in the table plays with the Chardonnay, making it look almost like a lava lamp.


----------



## geek

Thanks Jim.
That is the Chardonnay from grapes I started in April.


----------



## Noontime

TemperanceOwl said:


> Thanks, Dan! I did design the whole thing, including the word Pyment made out of honeycombs. I agree it's a little hard to read, but didn't know how to improve it and keep the honeycombs. I kind of figured that with the suggestion of the word at the top, and the description of the drink (which is kind of the definition of pyment) people would make the connection. Thanks for the feedback!


Great design! A slight tweak could make it a little easier to read, by visually separating the letters. Just like you have between the M and the E, if you make the lines between all your letters a little darker it might help. It doesn't even need to be drastic, just a bit of contrast would probably do it. Or you could separate them completely (but still have them overlap), by putting a shadow on each letter; making each one a separate chunk of honeycomb. Or you can leave it like it is because it's great.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Noontime said:


> Great design! A slight tweak could make it a little easier to read, by visually separating the letters. Just like you have between the M and the E, if you make the lines between all your letters a little darker it might help. It doesn't even need to be drastic, just a bit of contrast would probably do it. Or you could separate them completely (but still have them overlap), by putting a shadow on each letter; making each one a separate chunk of honeycomb. Or you can leave it like it is because it's great.



Thanks, David!!


----------



## HeadWatersWine

Here is my latest label and wine.


----------



## geek

Some of my cheapo Island Mist Raspberry-Peach Sangria style.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Sadly, there is no wine to go along with this suggested label. I am half-tempted to open a bottle, and add a healthy dose of Tannin Riche just to make a wine worthy of this label!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Sadly, there is no wine to go along with this suggested label. I am half-tempted to open a bottle, and add a healthy dose of Tannin Riche just to make a wine worthy of this label!



Pine wine?


----------



## StevenD55

Wine from Valiant grapes I bottled this fall.


----------



## HeadWatersWine

Here are two more. The tropical is based on Dangerousdaves dragon blood and the other is a blend of two of my wines vignoles and gewurztraminer.


----------



## 1Mainebrew

Here is my idea for some sparkling banana wine I made last year that I will dégorge this spring and another batch in primary.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

@geek: I really like the label for your Sangria! Did you print them yourself or were they professionally done? I really like the casual style.

@sour_grapes: That is a cute label!


----------



## geek

CheerfulHeart said:


> @geek: I really like the label for your Sangria! Did you print them yourself or were they professionally done? I really like the casual style.
> 
> 
> 
> @sour_grapes: That is a cute label!




Hello, I did it myself using Avery.com


----------



## Noontime

1Mainebrew said:


> Here is my idea for some sparkling banana wine I made last year that I will dégorge this spring and another batch in primary.


Love the bubbles on the label! And sparkling banana sounds delicious. We've played around with banana wine a few times, and it always seems like it needs to be sweeter than I prefer to be balanced. But a little sweeter would lend itself very well to a sparkling wine; I may have to try that!


----------



## Morris

*Label paper and printing - 2 questions*

Where do you buy the paper for labels?
Is there any special ink or printing process to prevent the ruining of labels in a refrigerator?

Thanks!


----------



## dralarms

Morris said:


> Where do you buy the paper for labels?
> Is there any special ink or printing process to prevent the ruining of labels in a refrigerator?
> 
> Thanks!



I buy mine on line, I use 6 to a page 8164 generic labels. 

If you use a ink jet printer you can keep them from running by spraying them with hair spray. 

I use laser, better resolution and hold up better.


----------



## jayhkr

Nothing fancy, just fun for the family and I to enjoy! (Wish I knew how to take watermarks out) I have others that are more "professional" looking that I'll post later! But this label pretty much sums up most of my week! LOL


----------



## 1Mainebrew

Noontime said:


> Love the bubbles on the label! And sparkling banana sounds delicious. We've played around with banana wine a few times, and it always seems like it needs to be sweeter than I prefer to be balanced. But a little sweeter would lend itself very well to a sparkling wine; I may have to try that!



Thanks! I was pretty happy with how it came out (label). I also stole a bottle early on after it was carbed up, and man, it is good. Its more of a clean, sweet sparkling wine than something that screams BANANA at you with every sip. Its quite good. I just made a 5.5 gallon batch last week that was made without the banana skins, and is much paler so far in the ferment. It will be interesting to sample side by side in a year or two. I haven't tried it yet, but somehow it seems like it would make a great mimosa. We'll see


----------



## tgoose55

*Newest Release*

Here is my newest wine label. This wine was a pear base with pineapple juice used to backsweeten.


----------



## cakristan

Label I made last night for my first ever batch of wine, after finally deciding on a 'name' for our wine! Reeko Bay...after our dog Reeko (pictured) and our love for the Bay!


----------



## TemperanceOwl

cakristan said:


> Label I made last night for my first ever batch of wine, after finally deciding on a 'name' for our wine! Reeko Bay...after our dog Reeko (pictured) and our love for the Bay! View attachment 26922



Very nice composition for your label! I love the picture.


----------



## jayhkr

Something for when my DD Dragon's Blood is finished!


----------



## cakristan

TemperanceOwl said:


> Very nice composition for your label! I love the picture.





Thank you!


----------



## jayhkr

And here they are on some bottles!


----------



## PittGrad

Skyline on the bottom a homage to the city I love! 

(Incidentally, if you want a very decent quick drinking dry white, don't look past this WE World Vineyard Sauv Blanc!!)


----------



## vernsgal

Got some plums back in 2014 from a friend.Bottled it the other day.Figured I'd keep the label simple


----------



## Noontime

PittGrad said:


> Skyline on the bottom a homage to the city I love!
> 
> (Incidentally, if you want a very decent quick drinking dry white, don't look past this WE World Vineyard Sauv Blanc!!)


Very nice label PittGrad. Texture on the label stock is elegant, and I love that you didn't feel the need to fill the sky; all that empty space adds to the design. Great job.


----------



## Noontime

vernsgal said:


> Got some plums back in 2014 from a friend.Bottled it the other day.Figured I'd keep the label simple



Really nice clean, but rustic look; like classic fruit crate art. If you wanted to go the extra mile on special gifts or special wines, you could cut the plums out with an Xacto knife so the bottle shows through (I know probably more work than it's worth, but just an idea).


----------



## Boatboy24

Bottling 11 gallons this weekend.


----------



## geek

nice label Jim.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> nice label Jim.



Stoney Creek!

My wines are getting better, so I'm classing them up with some 'real' labels.


----------



## geek

I bet it tastes GOOD....


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> Bottling 11 gallons this weekend.



wow 14.9% alc! was this a kit wine?


----------



## Boatboy24

Nope. From fresh grapes. And that 14.9 is after I diluted with acidulated water!


----------



## acorn

Boatboy24 said:


> Nope. From fresh grapes. And that 14.9 is after I diluted with acidulated water!



Lucky you, at least your experience told you to dilute in time. My Pinot Noir batch got 15.3% this year before I knew it, so I may consider using it for disinfection when I run out of rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Boatboy24

acorn said:


> Lucky you, at least your experience told you to dilute in time. My Pinot Noir batch got 15.3% this year before I knew it, so I may consider using it for disinfection when I run out of rubbing alcohol.



This is an invaluable resource. Even though I've got the basics down now, I still re-read it before each harvest. I've got it printed out and in the winery. 

http://www.morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/wredw.pdf


----------



## laceyogden

I spent only a few mins doing this but love how it turned out for our first!


----------



## Noontime

laceyogden said:


> I spent only a few mins doing this but love how it turned out for our first!


Very nice! Is that your family coat of arms?


----------



## laceyogden

Yes, it sure is! And Oak Valley is what "Ogden" means.


----------



## longhaul

*making your own labels*

what kind of labels do you use to make your own labels? and where do you get your images and print them? Not a computer geek!!!


----------



## GreginND

My latest label for the grape wines . . .


----------



## 4score




----------



## Boatboy24

Very nice, @4score . I recognize the Zin template. Did you do the Rose from Stoney Creek as well?


----------



## geek

Indeed nice label.


----------



## 4score

Boatboy24 said:


> Very nice, @4score . I recognize the Zin template. Did you do the Rose from Stoney Creek as well?



Hi. Yes, I started there. I remember seeing yours and I was REALLY impressed! So I tried to create one from scratch on Photoshop. Had to find my own "grunge" background and play around with the tint and contrast. Couldn't find the same font so I used something a bit different. Fun project. Thanks.


----------



## 4score

By the way, I'm getting these labels ready for ordering on 2/29/16 on grogtag.com. 

"A sale so amazing it only happens once every four years! We hope you've been busy brewing because on Monday, February 29th ONLY we're offering huge savings! All orders qualify for 20% off with code 'LEAPYEAR20'.* Any orders of more than $50 are 25% off with code 'LEAPYEAR25' and any orders of $100 or more are 30% off with code 'LEAPYEAR30'! "

These sale prices won't automatically populate....you MUST use those codes.

We like this deal because you can use a back label too....here's one of ours.


----------



## Morris

Comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## BlueStimulator

A prototype I am working on


----------



## Noontime

BlueStimulator said:


> A prototype I am working on



I like it. It reminds me of something from my childhood... like a book cover or magazine cover; can't quite pin it down though.


----------



## bdahl

For my upcoming Pinot Grigio : (first wine I'll ever be bottling, in fact!)


----------



## mnwc2004

*First label*

Made this label on vista print. Went very very simple. I've already got ideas on how to make improvements on the next label I do. Oh well live and learn!


----------



## Kiwi

Morris those labels are extremely good and very professional. Very natural artistic style and extremely bold. They would make your wine stand out in a crowd. I also like fading on the edges for depth. Possibly a little too bold for me (I don't have the wine quality to match) but a stunning job and your artistic skills really show through.


----------



## Morris

Kiwi, Thanks! Your located in New Zealand? Been there a few times. Beautiful country and people were very friendly.


----------



## Noontime

mnwc2004 said:


> Made this label on vista print. Went very very simple. I've already got ideas on how to make improvements on the next label I do. Oh well live and learn!



Simple and clean can work wonderfully. I think this probably looks fantastic on a dark bottle.


----------



## Kiwi

Morris said:


> Kiwi, Thanks! Your located in New Zealand? Been there a few times. Beautiful country and people were very friendly.



Yes we live in Wellington about the middle of NZ. Between a lot of grape growing areas. Unfortunately I have not made it to the US as yet but would love to one day.


----------



## Kraffty

BlueStimulator said:


> A prototype I am working on



I like the theme and the color, doing one similar, may have even posted this before but not quite sure about that. The picture is one I painted for a series of note cards I did a long time back. Trying for the old Field and Stream or Outdoor Life magazine cover feel. This one is just for fun and used on wine we keep at the cabin.
Mike


----------



## GreginND

Here is our slate of grape-based wines. I like how the labels turned out.


----------



## jgmann67

Island Mist Strawberry Watermelon Shiraz. Ready for summer.


----------



## Kiwi

Some awesome labels above. Really fantastic everyone. 

I got a wonderful photo the other day that had to be made into a label. Completely different style to the above and no where near the artistic skill (if only!).


----------



## reefman

I like the "west fence" Will it be the "east fence" blend this year?


----------



## dcbrown73

This will be my first label for the Dragon's Blood wine I'm making. I'm going to put forth more effort to standardize on something I like going forward. I haven't quite decided what I actually want to call it.


----------



## Kiwi

reefman said:


> I like the "west fence" Will it be the "east fence" blend this year?




Haha yes but a oncer I hope. The West fence was the one with vines 3y and older and not a lot of grapes. East fence Syrah this year and front yard Cab Franc next year. That said the blend is actually quite good.


----------



## knight

I just bottled my first wine, an Apfelwein, and so figured that it needed a nice label. 

I had to make 2 versions, one without the 'blurb' because the one of the wine bottles I was using was a different style and didn't have nice long straight sides to put a label on. 

And of course having done that I figured it needed to be tested.


----------



## Noontime

knight said:


> And of course having done that I figured it needed to be tested.



Of course you need to test the wine to make sure the label works well...good thinking. 

Great labels...love the kitty. And great job matching the label design to the bottle. You'd be surprised how many people just accept a mismatch.


----------



## jellybird

Just finished my label for my newest wine...I think I like it.


----------



## Noontime

knight said:


> I just bottled my first wine, an Apfelwein, and so figured that it needed a nice label.


Are you reusing screw caps on your bottles? If so I would suggest corking them. The screw caps are designed to only make a good seal once. I don't want to make any assumptions, just wanted to throw that out there just in case.


----------



## bchilders

Spent Memorial day bottling since my Saturday was spent fixing the lawn mower. Check out this label for my Legacy Cab/Merlot and the Island Mist Green Apple Riesling. The Legacy label comes from Noon Time Labels.


----------



## NCWC

For our Sangiovese 2015


----------



## Noontime

bchilders said:


> Spent Memorial day bottling since my Saturday was spent fixing the lawn mower. Check out this label for my Legacy Cab/Merlot and the Island Mist Green Apple Riesling. The Legacy label comes from Noon Time Labels.



Love em' both!


----------



## dcbrown73

My label making skills need some work, but this is what I created for my Eclipse Chardonnay. I have both an oaked and unoaked version for each of the three gallon batches.

The cow is a picture of a piece of art work a friend of mine made and of old pieces of barn wood. I just used Gimp to cut it out and put it on the sky background.

2016 Flying Cow Chardonnay. Now, I just have to wait until I'm ready to bottle it. hah


----------



## knight

Noontime said:


> Are you reusing screw caps on your bottles? If so I would suggest corking them. The screw caps are designed to only make a good seal once. I don't want to make any assumptions, just wanted to throw that out there just in case.



Yeah I was reusing the screw caps, partly well mostly because I didn't have any serviceable corks in the house and I hadn't made the trip to the brew store to get some, and it was a 'good enough' solution. 
They have since been corked and a shrink cap added. 



Noontime said:


> Great labels...love the kitty. And great job matching the label design to the bottle. You'd be surprised how many people just accept a mismatch.


The kitty was my wife's work - I was just going to use a stylised outline of a cat from the internet, but my wife wanted to design something that looked like out cat. So she did a drawing and I converted it to an image. 
As to the label - it was trivial work to convert it to the smaller style - thankyou layers and GIMP - and having done it, I think I like the smaller one better, and will probably keep that design going forward (less words/less cluttered)



dcbrown73 said:


> 2016 Flying Cow Chardonnay. Now, I just have to wait until I'm ready to bottle it.


Always the hardest part, nice job though, looks good. 



bchilders said:


> The Island Mist Green Apple Riesling


Amazing job, looks really professional.


----------



## gamble

*Summer Work*

Two batches of Dragons Blood and Skeeter Pee


----------



## Noontime

gamble said:


> Two batches of Dragons Blood and Skeeter Pee



I really like the first Dragons Blood, like a wood block print. Very clean and simple.


----------



## Brobeans

what size labels do you guys use for the burgundy and bordeaux 750mL bottles? I like the look of the longer ones on the bordeaux and the shorter ones on the burgundy...however, i don't know these dimensions. I've seen 3.33" x 4"


----------



## Noontime

Bordeaux we use everything from 3.3 x4 in both vertical and horizontal (although vertical fits the bottle perfectly so you can see the entire label without wrapping around out of sight), 3 x 5 (makes the bottle look more slender), and 4 x 6. The large 4 x 6 you should make sure it will fit because different manufacturers bottles are slightly different and it's a really tight fit.

Burgundy you're limited to about 4" (again depends on manufacturer), and because of the shape a horizontal orientation usually looks better. We use 4 x 3.3 or 7 x 3 wrapped around (front and back label combo design).


----------



## dcbrown73

Okay, I dumpped the flying cow label. I just couldn't get it to look like what I actually wanted.

I plan on bottling the Chardonnay next weekend, so here is the labels (oak / unoaked) that I've decided to use.






I believe I will also bottle my Shiraz and being a GoT fan and loving Tyrion's quote from the last season. I decided to name my Shiraz his quote.






Whoops, just noticed. I misspelled Barossa Valley on the label. Must fix!


----------



## geek

Nice labels, what are you using to make them?


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> Nice labels, what are you using to make them?



I used Stony Creek's labels and customized them, but my end goal is to become better at making labels using GIMP. (A free opensource Photoship clone of sort) Then use a blank white label and overlay the image I create.

I'm getting a lot better, but I'm just not there yet. I am ready to bottle these two so I just took a short cut.


----------



## geek

I've also used Gimp in the past but not proficient with it..


----------



## Brobeans

everyone loves game of thrones


----------



## mennyg19

dcbrown73 said:


> Okay, I dumpped the flying cow label. I just couldn't get it to look like what I actually wanted.
> 
> I plan on bottling the Chardonnay next weekend, so here is the labels (oak / unoaked) that I've decided to use.




I LOVE the classy look of this label. Im not such a modern look kind of guy. Wine = class and deserves a classy label. You nailed it with this one...


----------



## Jericurl

For all the gamers in the group:


----------



## dcbrown73

My Shiraz label had to fix and the image disappeared. Here is the corrected version of it.


----------



## dcbrown73

Ordered my Lodi Zinfandel labels.


----------



## LoveTheWine

My very first vintage from my property


----------



## Medic8106

Labels created for a retiring PA State Police employee.


----------



## jgmann67

Medic8106 said:


> Labels created for a retiring PA State Police employee.




Another South Central PA winemaker. Awesome.

This is my latest:


----------



## Boatboy24

Just put in the order for the 2015 blends.


----------



## dking193

Finally got around to creating my label for the Lemon Wine. Friends love the lemon wine slushy I make with it.


----------



## toddo_69

*Lemon wine*

Our lemon wine turned out very "Lemony"


----------



## toddo_69

*Raspberry Beret*

Rasp wine


----------



## toddo_69

*Peach wine*


----------



## toddo_69

*Klingon Blood wine*


----------



## PittGrad

Really happy with how this label turned out (Nath is last name)


----------



## geek

PittGrad said:


> Really happy with how this label turned out (Nath is last name)




I really like that label. Where did you make it?


----------



## PittGrad

I do most of mine on MS Publisher. Not a real power app for designing stuff like this, but I know it very well so have just stuck with it. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## geek

My first Barolo from a cheap WV WE kit, and it is tasting very good.


----------



## cmsben61

Beautiful label. well done.


----------



## Jericurl

I know this is supposed to be all about the labels, but I don't have any yet for these.

But look at these fabulous autumn colors!!

Almost traditional mead, Erlking mead, Eldercherry Frankenmead


----------



## winehomie

Jericurl said:


> I know this is supposed to be all about the labels, but I don't have any yet for these.
> 
> But look at these fabulous autumn colors!!
> 
> Almost traditional mead, Erlking mead, Eldercherry Frankenmead



those are beautiful, if you ever get to TN I will taste test them for you


----------



## audmkamp

*The Tipsy Glass labels*

Here are a couple examples of the labels I'm using for my wines.

Local print shop helped me refine my logo. I do the lay out for the labels in www.gravit.io and export jpgs & print on these labels for less than 3 cent cost each, plus toner.


----------



## Boatboy24

The last of the 2015 labels.


----------



## ibglowin

Blend #3 sounds so......... Iconic, yea, that's it. Iconic!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Blend #3 sounds so......... Iconic, yea, that's it. Iconic!



I'll take one of his #3, 4 and 5's. Jim's wines are always very good, have never been disappointed. And I'm not saying that to get more, but if he offers I won't refuse.

Mike, it is good to have people like you and Jim around to learn how to make good wine, thanks.


----------



## Donz

My label - Sicilian flag modified with my name


----------



## StBlGT

Wow! Some really cool labels here. How do you all make these? Are they easy or hard to remove off of the bottle?


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

dking193 said:


> Finally got around to creating my label for the Lemon Wine. Friends love the lemon wine slushy I make with it.


 

love it. that's how my 4 year old says yesterday. so cute


----------



## GreenEnvy22

These are the design I made for our wines. The grapes in the picture are from our backyard Muscat.
The name of the wine comes from the red trellis/framing you can see in the picture that they grow on.

I made this in MS Publisher. I print them into Avery 4x2" labels, 10 per sheet. Being in Publisher makes it easy to adjust the wording for each different variety. Peel and stick them on. Previously I had them a bit bigger and printed onto full-sheet label paper then cut myself, but this is much easier.

I have a second publisher file setup with 10 images on it to fit the label paper. The images are just links so when I update the original image, it autoupdates in the 2nd publisher file so I can print them.


----------



## dking193

LoneTreeFarms said:


> love it. that's how my 4 year old says yesterday. so cute



That's why I named the wine and vineyard, Lasterday. When my 9 yr old was younger he couldn't say yesterday. So I had to make it stick.


----------



## Bodenski

Here's my first attempt. For my second brewing project. (Still don't have labels for my cider, but it's not quite ready to share yet!)


----------



## geek

2nd try. From juice bucket.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> 2nd try. From juice bucket.
> 
> View attachment 33015



That was fast...


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> That was fast...



2 months...

EDIT: BTW, that is only 1 bottle taken from left over at racking (testing the label now...), the wine is still in carboy...


----------



## HeadWatersWine

Two of my dry reds ready to be gifted. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Kraffty

Awwwww, you really didn't need to .......
Looks Good!
Mike


----------



## HeadWatersWine

Bottled and labeled something for my family who likes it sweet. Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## WAC4504

*Plum Crazy*

I bought blank labels from On lIne Labels and received free time on Maestro label designer. 

View attachment Plum_Crazy copy.pdf


View attachment blueberries_in_corner copy.pdf


----------



## Elizajean

*First label*

This is the label for my first batch.


----------



## HeiZenBerg

Two batches ready, one in primary... It's going to be a good year!


----------



## Boatboy24

HeiZenBerg said:


> Two batches ready, one in primary... It's going to be a good year!



With a name like Heizenberg, I expect you'll be cooking up some good stuff!


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Elizajean said:


> This is the label for my first batch.


Very nice, Eliza! I hope your first batch tastes as good!


----------



## joeybudd

Here are a few


----------



## Merrywine

Sweet Cyser


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Here's my latest, for the WE Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot I just bottled.


----------



## HeiZenBerg

Next batch I'm thinking maybe "Sky Blue Berry" :-O


----------



## Redbird1

TemperanceOwl said:


> Here's my latest, for the WE Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot I just bottled.


I love this! Did you do the artwork?


----------



## Noontime

Our latest Riesling label got an honorable mention in WineMaker magazine. I thought it was cute and funny.


----------



## Jericurl

Noontime said:


> Our latest Riesling label got an honorable mention in WineMaker magazine. I thought it was cute and funny.



*shuddering*

I'll never forget my mother sitting us down to watch that..."it's animated, right? It's for kids!"

She had to deal with two very traumatized sobbing children in short order.


----------



## dcbrown73

2016 Columbia Valley Riesling bottled today.


----------



## geek

@dcbrown73 what yeast came with that Columbia Valley Riesling (I assume EC-1118) and which one you used?
Nice label BTW.


----------



## Boatboy24

Nicely done, David. I used that same template for my 2015 blend. I like it.


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> @dcbrown73 what yeast came with that Columbia Valley Riesling (I assume EC-1118) and which one you used?
> Nice label BTW.



I used the yeast that came with the kit, though I do not recall exactly which yeast it was. I didn't record that in my notes. (I will going forward) Actually, for some reason these notes don't even specify when I actually tossed the yeast! Clearly I dropped the ball on note taking for this batch, several others have far more detailed notes.

This old thread states it comes with two yeasts (1118 and 1116) I remember starting kits with two yeast packets and this very well could have been one of them.

As for liking the label, thank you. I'm pretty happy with the wine now, but I expect it to improve quite a bit in the next six months. (just have to keep my hands off of them!) It's light sweetness is exactly what I wanted to pair with Cajun foods. (spicy and semi-sweet is a perfect mix)


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> Nicely done, David. I used that same template for my 2015 blend. I like it.



Very nice! I absolutely love the quality of their labels. I just wish they had a lot more design options. I have a feeling I'm going to run out of options quick making around 8 batches a year!


----------



## geek

dcbrown73 said:


> I used the yeast that came with the kit, though I do not recall exactly which yeast it was. I didn't record that in my notes. (I will going forward) Actually, for some reason these notes don't even specify when I actually tossed the yeast! Clearly I dropped the ball on note taking for this batch, several others have far more detailed notes.
> 
> This old thread states it comes with two yeasts (1118 and 1116) I remember starting kits with two yeast packets and this very well could have been one of them.
> 
> As for liking the label, thank you. I'm pretty happy with the wine now, but I expect it to improve quite a bit in the next six months. (just have to keep my hands off of them!) It's light sweetness is exactly what I wanted to pair with Cajun foods. (spicy and semi-sweet is a perfect mix)



I have a CC Passport Australia Riesling coming in this week and hence the question about the yeast you used.
I was going to use QA23 but have none in stock....
So I may end up using the EC-1118, unless I order just a packet of yeast at over $3 shipped....


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> Very nice! I absolutely love the quality of their labels. I just wish they had a lot more design options. I have a feeling I'm going to run out of options quick making around 8 batches a year!



I use them for my grape wines, but only those that I think are worthy of the expense.  Most kits I do come with labels, so I use those. Other 'pretty good' stuff from grapes or juice, I'll print my own.


----------



## Graves

My first three batches...


----------



## williamwbradshaw

my first label!


----------



## geek

Quite nice..


----------



## NorCal

Made for my buddy hosting a Super Bowl party, that works at Schillings Robotics.


----------



## Zintrigue

NorCal said:


> Made for my buddy hosting a Super Bowl party, that works at Schillings Robotics.



Anywhere near Sonora, by chance? *squinting at Sierra Foothills*

Nice label. One day I hope to design my own.

-Zin


----------



## NorCal

Zintrigue said:


> Anywhere near Sonora, by chance? *squinting at Sierra Foothills*
> 
> Nice label. One day I hope to design my own.
> 
> -Zin



Close - Loomis, CA


----------



## acommonsoul

There are some great labels on here. What type of paper do most of you use and how do you adhere it to the bottle?


----------



## dcbrown73

This is the very first wine I started making. It's right at one year old. (I actually started early March 2016 I believe) I've had the labels ready for a long time. I just decided to bottle it and the Zinfandel this weekend. Clearly on this one. Tyron Lannister's quote from last season named the wine. (The Imp's Delight)






I also bottled the Lodi Zinfandel today. I'm extremely happy with this wine and the label outcome.


----------



## Noontime

dcbrown73 said:


> This is the very first wine I started making. It's right at one year old. (I actually started early March 2016 I believe) I've had the labels ready for a long time. I just decided to bottle it and the Zinfandel this weekend. Clearly on this one. Tyron Lannister's quote from last season named the wine. (The Imp's Delight)



Well done, great looking bottles!


----------



## Zintrigue

dcbrown73 said:


> This is the very first wine I started making. It's right at one year old. (I actually started early March 2016 I believe) I've had the labels ready for a long time. I just decided to bottle it and the Zinfandel this weekend. Clearly on this one. Tyron Lannister's quote from last season named the wine. (The Imp's Delight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bottled the Lodi Zinfandel today. I'm extremely happy with this wine and the label outcome.



I'm in love! With your Imp's Delight concept and your zin!


----------



## CabSauv

I haven't made a batch yet since I'm just venturing into wine making, but I came up with this logo. It means "Against the Wind" in French (my Dad's favorite song by Bob Seger).


----------



## dcbrown73

Great label Doug! I love it!


----------



## CabSauv

Thanks David! Looking through this thread and seeing your labels, I take that as a nice compliment! I take it you're a GoT fan considering you have Tyrion on one of your labels. What do you use to make your labels, the Lodi Zin looks professional, very well done! I'd like to improve mine a bit, but it's a start.


----------



## dcbrown73

CabSauv said:


> Thanks David! Looking through this thread and seeing your labels, I take that as a nice compliment! I take it you're a GoT fan considering you have Tyrion on one of your labels. What do you use to make your labels, the Lodi Zin looks professional, very well done! I'd like to improve mine a bit, but it's a start.



Currently I've been using Stony Creek Labels. They make beautiful labels, but the selection I like is running thin. (I've used most of the ones I like) The GoT label was a template that fit with the picture and theme I wanted. Also, Noontime labels makes great labels, but I haven't used them yet. They've been recognized in Winemaker Mag for their labels. They are active members here.

My next couple, I'm hoping to develop something with InkScape (learning it as we speak using Youtube and other web resources) and use those. I haven't yet started, but I have two more to bottle soon and a 3rd to bottle around Oct. We will see how those go.


----------



## CabSauv

Thanks for the recommendations! In about 15 minutes I came up with this...clearly an improvement. I'm sure someone has already used this name but I found somewhere online that someone called their homemade merlot "Marilyn Merlot" (Marilyn Monroe) and that pinup girl label on Noontime would be a perfect label for it. I might just have to steal the idea. So many ideas and I haven't even done my first batch yet lol.


----------



## Morris

Soave 2016


----------



## Noontime

CabSauv said:


> Thanks for the recommendations! In about 15 minutes I came up with this...clearly an improvement. I'm sure someone has already used this name but I found somewhere online that someone called their homemade merlot "Marilyn Merlot" (Marilyn Monroe) and that pinup girl label on Noontime would be a perfect label for it. I might just have to steal the idea. So many ideas and I haven't even done my first batch yet lol.


Thanks for the shout out David!

CabSauv- First I can't believe no one already had that name on this forum!  I really like both your labels. I like the first one for it's elegance...the smaller image actually makes it more important to the viewer; intimate. I think if you added a little more visual weight to the top or bottom (like a shade of gray taken from the photo and create bars on top and or bottom) you might like it better. The second one is good too, but it may be hard to print some of that detail in the really dark shadows; you might want to lighten it up a little to print better (it may print great, just throwing that out there as a possible risk).

Have a great day and good luck on your first batch of wine!


----------



## Noontime

Morris said:


> Soave 2016


Beautiful label Morris. I just saw them on Facebook too and really like it.


----------



## CabSauv

Noontime said:


> Thanks for the shout out David!
> 
> CabSauv- First I can't believe no one already had that name on this forum!  I really like both your labels. I like the first one for it's elegance...the smaller image actually makes it more important to the viewer; intimate. I think if you added a little more visual weight to the top or bottom (like a shade of gray taken from the photo and create bars on top and or bottom) you might like it better. The second one is good too, but it may be hard to print some of that detail in the really dark shadows; you might want to lighten it up a little to print better (it may print great, just throwing that out there as a possible risk).
> 
> Have a great day and good luck on your first batch of wine!



I'm surprised no one is using that name, when I saw it online I thought it was brilliant. I agree, I am a little worried about all the shading on the second label with the bigger image but being a technology engineer, I have access to some really high end printers. So I'll give it a shot and see what happens. If it doesn't work out I can always fall back on my original design. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## BOB21801

*One of Mine*

Here's the first one I did after getting back into the hobby. 

View attachment Elderberry front and back.pdf


----------



## shdixon

*The Label Wizard*

Had to post this. You probably know about this nifty simple little device to align labels on bottles. 

http://www.thelabelwizard.com/

Here's a video. 

https://youtu.be/hpmei3xGSqw


----------



## Merrywine

Yellow Cape is not a super hero.


----------



## dcbrown73

@JohnT Nope, didn't go with your suggestion of Golden Shower for my Pineapple, Mango, Lime wine. I went with Summer Time Fun.







My second run at Dragon's Blood. I named it Rebecca's Dance after my GF's daughter Rebecca. I thought I had the correct shrink caps, but I didn't. Off to Label Peelers I go to order the correct ones.


----------



## dcbrown73

shdixon said:


> Had to post this. You probably know about this nifty simple little device to align labels on bottles.
> 
> http://www.thelabelwizard.com/
> 
> Here's a video.
> 
> https://youtu.be/hpmei3xGSqw



I have this and it's great. Except on the last two labels right above this post. Non-straight or really thin labels hah still very hard to apply with it!


----------



## Johny99

dcbrown73 said:


> @JohnT Nope, didn't go with your suggestion of Golden Shower for my Pineapple, Mango, Lime wine. I went with Summer Time Fun?
> 
> My second run at Dragon's Blood. I named it Rebecca's Dance after my GF's daughter Rebecca. I thought I had the correct shrink caps, but I didn't. Off to Label Peelers I go to order the correct ones.



Nice work!


----------



## dralarms

My latest attempt


----------



## JohnT

So in two short weeks my Niece is getting married! 

I have known my future nephew-in-law for quite some time and could not be happier for the two of them. 

In doing my bit to contribute, I am donating a jeroboam of 2014 barrel reserve. This bottle has now become tradition for rehearsal dinners. 

I am also donating 4 cases (750ml) of my reserve blend. 

Here is the label. I will print a large one for the jeroboam, and comparatively smaller ones for the standard 750ml.

Tell me what you guys think....


----------



## Brickhouse

Just put our first one in the bottle.


----------



## Kraffty

@Brickhouse, love it, clean and unique!
Mike


----------



## dcbrown73

Awesome label Brickhouse.


----------



## Johny99

JohnT said:


> Here is the label. I will print a large one for the jeroboam, and comparatively smaller ones for the standard 750ml.
> 
> Tell me what you guys think....



Very nice John. I'm guessing they'll love it.


----------



## GreginND

A is for Apple . . . and Aronia


----------



## GreginND

B is for Bison Tale . . .


----------



## Kraffty

Greg, Where did the water color background come from? cool.
Mike


----------



## GreginND

A local artist painted this. Her name is Barbara Benda Nagle.


----------



## GreginND

B is also for Blue Pontoon - a popular summertime drink around these parts to take to the Minnesota lakes.


----------



## GreginND

F is for Fruity Frontenac Gris . . .


----------



## geek

I really like those labels, outstanding..!!


----------



## GreginND

Our Dark Current is electrifyingly good.


----------



## GreginND

geek said:


> I really like those labels, outstanding..!!



Thank you. We've spent a lot of time working on them.


----------



## Boatboy24

A great stable of labels, Greg.


----------



## Johny99

Really nice. Simple and distinct but still look like a cohesive family.


----------



## GreginND

P is for Plum . . . Yes, it's not quite crystal clear. Plum is a real bear to get clear.


----------



## GreginND

Rail Line Red pays homage to the history of the railroad in our region.


----------



## GreginND

And our Rhubarb wines - one dry and one sweet.


----------



## GreginND

Our tasting room opens for the season tomorrow morning and the labels I have posted are all the wines we will be releasing. We have lots of people anxious for us to open. Should be a good day.


----------



## Johny99

I hope it is a bang up opening and those shelves are soon empty!


----------



## Noontime

GreginND said:


> Our tasting room opens for the season tomorrow morning and the labels I have posted are all the wines we will be releasing. We have lots of people anxious for us to open. Should be a good day.



Great looking display Greg! Beautiful!


----------



## gamble

All winners Greg, nice stuff


----------



## gamble

*Tonights' work*

just in time for warmer weather.


----------



## dcbrown73

I finally got the correct color (ruby) shrink capsule for this year's dragon's blood. I'm happy with it! I was worried the ruby color may have not looked so well with the red color of the wine, but I think it turned out good.


----------



## GreginND

dcbrown73 said:


> I finally got the correct color (ruby) shrink capsule for this year's dragon's blood. I'm happy with it! I was worried the ruby color may have not looked so well with the red color of the wine, but I think it turned out good.




I really love your label - simple and elegant.


----------



## dcbrown73

Thank you!


----------



## mainshipfred

Took a pic of my grapes and barrel for my Syrah label. I kind of like it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Label for the soon-to-be bottled 2016 Viognier.


----------



## geek

I wonder why we don't really see Viognier kits, especially the LR/LE editions.

I heard that's a very good and aromatic Wine.


----------



## gamble

*Mangos*

2 Mango blends for the Summer


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I wonder why we don't really see Viognier kits, especially the LR/LE editions.
> 
> I heard that's a very good and aromatic Wine.



It is really aromatic. The LR Carrusel from last year is Chardonnay and Viognier. Not my favorite but pretty good. I'm getting good results from juice bucket Viognier though. Hoping I can find a local source - the Virginia Viogniers I've had have all been very good.


----------



## lilvixen

I bottled 3 gallons of peach wine from last July into splits a couple weekends ago and made these labels for them.

Outwardly, I do seemingly random and impulsive things, although internally, I spend a lot of time obsessing, so they're very calculated whims to me. I named my home winery "Whim 35," as I started making wine, on a whim, during age 35. This was a particularly crazy whim to my husband and family, as no one we know makes beer or wine, my family doesn't drink, and I was allergic to alcohol until my late 20s.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I wonder why we don't really see Viognier kits, especially the LR/LE editions.
> 
> I heard that's a very good and aromatic Wine.



You know, Cellar Craft has a Showcase Viognier.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Label for the soon-to-be bottled 2016 Viognier.



Who does your labels?


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Who does your labels?



https://www.stoneycreekwinepress.com/

They aren't cheap, admittedly. We recently had to get a new printer and I got a color laser printer. We previously had an inkjet. I will probably start making more of my own and save the Stoney Creek labels for those wines I deem special.


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> It is really aromatic. The LR Carrusel from last year is Chardonnay and Viognier. Not my favorite but pretty good. I'm getting good results from juice bucket Viognier though. Hoping I can find a local source - the Virginia Viogniers I've had have all been very good.



Is it a kit or grapes / juice buckets? I have one aging in the carboy. It's an RJS Viognier.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> Is it a kit or grapes / juice buckets? I have one aging in the carboy. It's an RJS Viognier.



The Carrusel is a LR kit that's Chardonnay and Viognier. I also have a juice bucket Viognier from last fall about to go into bottles.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> https://www.stoneycreekwinepress.com/
> 
> They aren't cheap, admittedly. We recently had to get a new printer and I got a color laser printer. We previously had an inkjet. I will probably start making more of my own and save the Stoney Creek labels for those wines I deem special.



I read an article that talked about the presentation of the bottle and peoples impression of the wine. apparently nice labels make the wine taste better or so I've read and it was on the internet so it has to be true.


----------



## PandemoniumWines

A "not serious" label for not serious wines


----------



## Kraffty

Could be serious, maybe a "Grand Cuvee Pee"?
Mike


----------



## Noontime

mainshipfred said:


> I read an article that talked about the presentation of the bottle and peoples impression of the wine. apparently nice labels make the wine taste better or so I've read and it was on the internet so it has to be true.



There is absolutely no question... the appearance of your bottle absolutely does have an impact on the enjoyment of the wine. You don't taste with your mouth, you taste with your brain. And your brain sees what you're putting in your mouth first. Many many studies have proven this. The simplest example I've come up with to illustrate the psychological effects of what you see affecting what you taste....

Almost everyone loves the taste of bacon. Imagine you bit into an apple and it tasted like bacon; you would spit it out in disgust, even though bacon is delicious.

Granted this is an extreme example, and looks at it from the opposite direction (the actual flavor contradicts the expectation, instead of the expectation enhancing the flavor). But it illustrates how you taste with your eyes first. A beautiful package will create a better experience than a bottle with masking tape.


----------



## sour_grapes

Noontime said:


> But it illustrates how you taste with your eyes first. A beautiful package will create a better experience than a bottle with masking tape.



Great! I am moments away from leaving to a friend's house for dinner, packing two bottles of wine marked with masking tape!


----------



## lilvixen

sour_grapes said:


> Great! I am moments away from leaving to a friend's house for dinner, packing two bottles of wine marked with masking tape!



Call it a blind taste test and put them in paper bags.


----------



## mainshipfred

lilvixen said:


> Call it a blind taste test and put them in paper bags.



Paper bags would make it a mystery and everyone likes a mystery so that's a good label. You could also put it in a paper bag and say your a wino and that's a good story. Either way i like the paper bag theory.


----------



## Noontime

In a presentation I give on packaging and design, there's 2 studies I reference that really show how much an impact the visual part has. One study gave people a glass of white wine and a glass of red wine, and told them to describe them. Most described the white as crisp and fruity and the red as rich with fuller mouthfeel. It was the same white wine, just colored red. Another study gave people different colored drinks and asked them what they were; most everyone attributed incorrect preconceived flavors. So the cherry-flavored drink that was manipulated to be orange in color was thought to taste like an orange drink, and a cherry drink manipulated to be green in color was thought to taste like lime. What you see directly affects what you taste.

Will a bottle of wine with masking tape instead of a label *dramatically* affect the enjoyment? Maybe not; it could just be a nuanced difference. But it's certainly establishing an expectation. I own a label company, and even I don't label all my wines with decorative labels; but if that wine is being shared with others? Hell yes it gets a decorative label, because I know that the presentation will prime the experience and they will enjoy the wine more.


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> Great! I am moments away from leaving to a friend's house for dinner, packing two bottles of wine marked with masking tape!



Masking tape has its perks. Like going to a BYOB and the waiter or other people notice and ask. And next thing you know your in a conversation about winemaking with people who are interested and relate. Most wine people LOVE tasting homemade. 
One of these days I'll make a label. I haven't ever even researched what's involved yet. But I did just put together the image and text I plan on using for DB I'm giving out. (Stolen from an older label posted)


----------



## MalfoyUnforgiven

*First time label-share*

Here is the label I just created for the Cab that is just finishing. Somewhat referencing the political climate while this cab was ageing. 
Critiques are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## geek

Making my Cherry wine labels, thoughts? 

View attachment cherry wine.pdf


----------



## Noontime

MalfoyUnforgiven said:


> Here is the label I just created for the Cab that is just finishing. Somewhat referencing the political climate while this cab was ageing.
> Critiques are welcome and appreciated!


 Very engaging artwork; moody and dark. If that's what you're trying to communicate, then you've done an excellent job. I would expect this to be a serious wine.  The only recommendation I have for the design is to maybe consolidate the text a little; it's a bit scattered about, and creates a bit of a frame of text on all sides. It also creates a little confusion as far as visual hierarchy... good design purposefully dictates the order in which people look at things. If I were designing this, I'd move the unknown (very cool typography work there as well) higher into the dark space, and move all the other text into the lower right corner. That would create a visual flow from top right to bottom left.


----------



## gamble

*Mango/Lime/ Coconut*

Shows up Greener in real life.4 variations on a theme. Made in Powerpoint


----------



## mainshipfred

gamble said:


> Shows up Greener in real life.4 variations on a theme. Made in Powerpoint



Really sounds like a good combination. Make sure you let me know how it finishes.


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Making my Cherry wine labels, thoughts?



Varis, I'd have to see them on a bottle but I'm thinking that maybe a bit larger label, (6 instead of 8 to a page), might give the bottle a nicer appearance. But now I'm thinking I remember you using gummed labels not cut out labels from inkjet paper so my suggestion becomes impractical.


----------



## geek

Bill, I'm using and printing 8 labels on a sheet using label stock from Onlinelabels.com
Arched labels BTW.


----------



## Ajmassa

I just checked out onlinelabels.com and they pretty much offer everything in terms of material to run through an inkjet. 
I'm looking for a good recommendation for getting labels made. I have the image I'd like to use (a few posts up this thread) instead of adding text to a template many of these label companies require. Anyone have a site they use on the reg? Otherwise I'm just going to blindly choose a site and hope for the best.


----------



## jgmann67

I get my labels from onlinelabels.com and was doing this using a blank template in Word. I tried the maestro software they offer for free to do these tonight. I bought a used color laser printer for the house. Not bad.


----------



## Noontime

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I just checked out onlinelabels.com and they pretty much offer everything in terms of material to run through an inkjet.
> I'm looking for a good recommendation for getting labels made. I have the image I'd like to use (a few posts up this thread) instead of adding text to a template many of these label companies require. Anyone have a site they use on the reg? Otherwise I'm just going to blindly choose a site and hope for the best.



Onlinelabels does have consistent quality and offers removable as well as permanent adhesive. We'd use them for special short run orders, and never had a problem with their stock (there may be slight registration errors with the die cutting once in a awhile, but less than 1mm off which is less than what most people would notice).

Ajmassa- we can print any size or shape you like, on many different materials, and offer design services as well if needed. Feel free to contact me through message or through our website for a quote.


----------



## Noontime

jgmann67 said:


> View attachment 37357
> 
> 
> I get my labels from onlinelabels.com and was doing this using a blank template in Word. I tried the maestro software they offer for free to do these tonight. I bought a used color laser printer for the house. Not bad.



Love those labels. Very clean and elegant. I got "Purple Rain" and "Sister Goldenhair", but what's the first one?


----------



## jgmann67

Noontime said:


> Love those labels. Very clean and elegant. I got "Purple Rain" and "Sister Goldenhair", but what's the first one?




https://youtu.be/6kkkGcEKlUg

1976 Elvis Costello.


----------



## Johny99

Bottled and labeled my red blend. We have a resident pair of redtails that are regulars over the vineyard.


----------



## geek

Petite Sirah port style.
I brought a small bottle to a friend's pool party yesterday and a few people served small "shots" to try it....everyone raved on how good it is, they were asking to buy [emoji4]


----------



## NorCal

35 gallons of Syrah in the bottle!


----------



## Levita

Love this forum 
A lot of fun ideas!


----------



## semenn

My labels last two years


----------



## gamble

очень хорошо


----------



## dralarms

Huh? WHAT IS THAT?


----------



## gamble

"very nice"


----------



## sour_grapes

I see. I think he is referring to Semenn.

I liked trying to decode them. I realized that the word that looks like "BNHO" is "vino" and the word that looks like "WATO" is "chateau." I did not make a lot more progress....


----------



## semenn

Sometimes it is not necessary to decipher or translate. In principle, it is clear that this is a label for wine and our hobby.


----------



## NorCal

The Reds are in the books. Chard and 4 Reds. 155 gallons.


----------



## Ron0126

Just playing around with it ...


----------



## J-Hat




----------



## balatonwine

gamble said:


> очень хорошо





dralarms said:


> Huh? WHAT IS THAT?



Russian.


Google translate is your friend.


----------



## semenn

*J-Hat*
An interesting idea of using a beard on a label, cool! For a young wine you can use a light unshaven, aged light beard, and for an old wine a real old man's beard!


----------



## montanaWineGuy

My first self created labels. Before I was using a jam labeling site with several freebies. Freebies are nearly gone so now it was time to get creative.

Unfortunately I don't have a color printer, but still an improvement.


----------



## Winedogg

My first try (at wine and labels). I was somewhat limited by a b&w printer so I used a picture my son took when visiting the Brooklyn Bridge with his senior class last spring. Now that he sees it on my bottles, he feels like a "real photographer ".


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Winedogg said:


> My first try (at wine and labels). I was somewhat limited by a b&w printer so I used a picture my son took when visiting the Brooklyn Bridge with his senior class last spring. Now that he sees it on my bottles, he feels like a "real photographer ".



Looks professional. Next year I want to do something like that. Mine is still very much cheap hobby label wine, which is appropriate for my "quality" of wine.


----------



## balatonwine

I personally love the Quaker like simplicity of Buccella Wine's label with nothing but the year (with the half "hand written" look) and a large wax seal. Posted for inspiration. Less is often more.


----------



## dcbrown73

Winedogg said:


> My first try (at wine and labels). I was somewhat limited by a b&w printer so I used a picture my son took when visiting the Brooklyn Bridge with his senior class last spring. Now that he sees it on my bottles, he feels like a "real photographer ".
> View attachment 38070



I think the black and white look for that image / label gives it a simplistic elegance.

I say fantastic job!


----------



## jgmann67

Simpler is always better.


----------



## Redbird1

Winedogg said:


> My first try (at wine and labels). I was somewhat limited by a b&w printer so I used a picture my son took when visiting the Brooklyn Bridge with his senior class last spring. Now that he sees it on my bottles, he feels like a "real photographer ".
> View attachment 38070



Looks great!


----------



## 4score

Which label do you like best?


----------



## 4score

The background is that we have several Rhone blends, one is a Syrah dominant one - The North. One is a Grenache dominant one - The South. One label has a demo istock background that would be purchased without water markings if we went with that one.


----------



## Kraffty

Probably 4. The imagery doesn't quite fit the play on words for the name though. Have you already looked at castles from the region?
Mike


----------



## 4score

Thanks....Castles.......hmmmmm


----------



## 4score

Another version


----------



## semenn

The option with the Castle is very gloomy. In my opinion, the best version of the label number two. Perhaps there is no need to emphasize color on the year of the harvest (especially adding a new color).


----------



## jgmann67

Try something like these.

This would go behind the text:





This would be smaller and centered with text around it.


----------



## geek

4score said:


> Which label do you like best?
> View attachment 38233
> 
> View attachment 38234
> 
> View attachment 38235
> 
> View attachment 38236



I really like #3 @4score


----------



## dcbrown73

My 2016 WE Lodi Cab and Stag's Leap Merlot labels


----------



## jumby

Labels I made for my "hard lemonade"


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> My 2016 WE Lodi Cab and Stag's Leap Merlot labels



Hey! That's my Viognier label!!!


----------



## mainshipfred

That appears to be a very popular tree


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> Hey! That's my Viognier label!!!



Get your Viognier outta my Cabernet bottle!


----------



## Johny99

dcbrown73 said:


> Get your Viognier outta my Cabernet bottle!



A bit of Viognier with Cab is nice


----------



## Johny99

Bottled the 2015 Syrah last week. Finally made a label. I put tennis balls on top of the line posts to protect the nets. This quil thought that was a good perch.


----------



## skyfire322

This is the first draft for my first label. Font and color will probably change, though. All of my wines are going to have names based on mythology (kind of gimmicky lol), so since the red I'm bottling is an Italian Sangiovese/Merlot blend, I named it Janus.


----------



## Jasper24

This is a family Logo I am working on and would like to hear feed back on. I know it not simple and uses to many colors but I like the way it works with the name I have chosen. The image makes since with my view of wine making and life. 

I put nature in color to denote its important while the house is in grayscale to show how its temporary in the grand scheme of things. Please tell me what you think.

Thanks for your replies and have a great day.

Hallie


----------



## Morris

*Some new labels*

Some of the new labels for 2016


----------



## Redbird1

Jasper24 said:


> This is a family Logo I am working on and would like to hear feed back on. I know it not simple and uses to many colors but I like the way it works with the name I have chosen. The image makes since with my view of wine making and life.
> 
> I put nature in color to denote its important while the house is in grayscale to show how its temporary in the grand scheme of things. Please tell me what you think.
> 
> Thanks for your replies and have a great day.
> 
> Hallie


I think it looks great. I don't have an artistic bone in my body, so I don't have any feedback to offer.


----------



## Jasper24

*Finally found it.*

Here is the label and company logo that I have decided on using going forward in our business. I could use any and all feedback. Thanks Hallie


----------



## dcbrown73

My WE Stag's Leap Merlot finally made it into the bottle.


----------



## geek

How's the wineDavid?


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> How's the wineDavid?



Well, I normally probably wouldn't have made a Merlot unless it was for blending purposes as I tend to like wines with more punch.

That said, the Stag's Leap Merlot had such wonderful reviews here that I went a head and made it. I must say, I'm extremely happy with it. It's only a year old and my buddy said he thinks its ready to drink now. hah.

It's not very rough at all. Actually quite smooth, but I'm very happy with the flavor and the strength of that flavor. This is going to be (is already) a fantastic wine.


----------



## LoveTheWine

2017 Mead
and
2016 Foch


----------



## geek

This one is not my label but I definitely made the Wine


----------



## Ajmassa

I finally ordered and received my labels for this one. Went with a simple classic design. 
I love Sangiovese and really dig this kit --it should go great with most meals. In spite of some recent posts showing disappointment, I can't wait to put this one in rotation.


----------



## skyfire322

Just got them in today!


----------



## jgmann67

Ajmassa5983 said:


> . In spite of some recent posts showing disappointment, I can't wait to put this one in rotation. View attachment 40086




Me too. Mine's over a year old. Should be something pretty special in another year.


----------



## jgmann67

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I finally ordered and received my labels for this one. Went with a simple classic design.





Their website is down while they move (don't know that I'd do that... maybe put a notice that orders will be delayed instead). But this looks good.


----------



## Ajmassa

jgmann67 said:


> Their website is down while they move (don't know that I'd do that... maybe put a notice that orders will be delayed instead). But this looks good.





Hmm. I must have just squeezed in there. 3rd time using noontime and 3rd time a satisfied customer. And no mention of a move in the emails with David. 
I didn't use one their templates either. Just uploaded my own finished image. No quality lost
on the image text or anything.


----------



## dcbrown73

About a month later than initially planned, but my WE Lodi Cabernet finally made it into the bottle also.

I've got to say, my skill at bottling is really on the rise! I ended up with (30) 750ml, (2) 375ml, and a half a 375ml to enjoy after bottling! I lose almost nothing in the process these days. It definitely helps that I age it over a year in the carboy basically fully eliminating any sediment at the bottom during the bottling process.


----------



## Kraffty

@dcbrown73 looks really professional!
Mike


----------



## dcbrown73

Kraffty said:


> @dcbrown73 looks really professional!
> Mike



Thank you!


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> About a month later than initially planned, but my WE Lodi Cabernet finally made it into the bottle also.
> 
> I've got to say, my skill at bottling is really on the rise! I ended up with (30) 750ml, (2) 375ml, and a half a 375ml to enjoy after bottling! I lose almost nothing in the process these days. It definitely helps that I age it over a year in the carboy basically fully eliminating any sediment at the bottom during the bottling process.



Hey! That's my Viognier label!


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> Hey! That's my Viognier label!



Reese Wine? hah Get your Viognier out of my Cabernet!

btw, I just want to reiterate how happy I am with my Label Wizard. Quick and easy to use and the labels are perfectly applied each time. (well, as long as they are square / rectangle, ones without straight edges are much more difficult) I put it right up their with my AIO pump.


----------



## gamble

Boathouse Shiraz. Photo from Drummond Island MI


----------



## Kraffty

My wife wanted to give one of our favorite customers a case of wine. She mentioned she liked moscato so I made an inexpensive kit, World Vinyard, Wine Expert, that tastes decent. Bought a dozen decorative bottles, put black shrinks on top (missed that in the picture) and made up a simple but personal label for our customer. Hopefully she likes it but either way we ended up with an additional case or so to give away for the holidays.
Mike


----------



## mainshipfred

That's a very nice gift.


----------



## dcbrown73

Beautiful bottle and label Mike!


----------



## geek

Not my label but I made the wine, a year ago and bottled today.


----------



## gamble

Winter White, featuring my wife's' art work


----------



## dralarms

Nice


----------



## Boatboy24

Playing around with this for the majority of the 2016 wine, which will be a blend. Final blend not yet decided, but I'm aiming for something that will be a nod to "The Prisoner".


----------



## cmsben61

This is one that my daughter designed for me. dark, but looks great on the bottle


----------



## Boatboy24

Ahhhh!! Just realized I spelled 'Sauvignon' incorrectly. 

Glad I haven't finalized it yet.


----------



## Johny99

For one of my wife’s girlfriends. She likes to sms warped pictures of herself.


----------



## CabSauv

For batch #2.


----------



## dcbrown73

So, I took 13 bottles of my Cherry Chocolate Walnut wine and mixed it with 13 bottles of Cherry Brandy to produce my first port style wine. I have (24) 750ml, and (3) 375ml tasters. Here she is all labeled up!

I bottled a single of the straight cherry wine, but I'm lacking corks so the rest will have to wait. I just moved it into a 3 gallon carboy.


----------



## geek

Very nice label, I bottled my tart cherry wine last week, should’ve mixed some with Cherry brandy as well, oh well.


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> Very nice label, I bottled my tart cherry wine last week, should’ve mixed some with Cherry brandy as well, oh well.



I did a test blend about two weeks ago. Originally it tasted like cough medicine, but after a few days. It started to meld into something very good. This was a different brandy and I couldn't get the original brand again. This batch was blended with Hiram Walker Cherry Brandy. 

Now, I love the cherry wines I've had, but I made this cherry wine very heavy in Cherry. It tastes good, but not something I could drink more than a glass of. Which makes me think I possibly should convert the rest to a port style wine too. First I need to ensure the Hiram Walker produces the same great port style wine I made before. If it does. I likely will convert the rest as this cherry wine is very heavy cherry. I think I fine the lighter (think light Pinot Noir) style cherry wine better. This is cherry wine definitely has a port foot-print.

Anyhow, if it turns out good. I would definitely like to get some feedback from other wine makers. Given you are not far from me, I would definitely like to have you give it a go. (providing I approve after it's had time to blend properly and doesn't continue tasting like cough syrupy.


----------



## geek

Sounds like a good idea to me 
We can trade a bottle with other wine as well.


----------



## Jal5

Not nearly so good as some of these shown here. Went with a company for my first batch, I think it didn't turn out bad.


----------



## FTC Wines

My Son is getting married this Sunday so I had David at Noontime Labels make some wedding labels for me. Bringing 30 bottles of at least 8 different wines, so I wrote the type of wine in pen. His labels look awesome! My pic & ink not so much! (That's why I buy labels. LOL) Roy. PS Thanks David


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Ahhhh!! Just realized I spelled 'Sauvignon' incorrectly.
> 
> Glad I haven't finalized it yet.



Lol. Done something similar... a few times.


----------



## Boatboy24

Think I've got 3 of the 4 2016 labels done. Just need one for the Cab/Syrah now. Bottling most next weekend.


----------



## Kraffty

Boatboy24 said:


> Think I've got 3 of the 4 2016 labels done. Just need one for the Cab/Syrah now. Bottling most next weekend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 46149
> View attachment 46150
> View attachment 46151


I really like all three,
Mike


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Think I've got 3 of the 4 2016 labels done. Just need one for the Cab/Syrah now. Bottling most next weekend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 46149
> View attachment 46150
> View attachment 46151



They look real nice Jim.
I can also imagine the product tastes even better


----------



## gamble

new Merlot, with my wife's artwork on the label


----------



## dcbrown73

Bottled my Viognier today.


----------



## sour_grapes

dcbrown73 said:


> Bottled my Viognier today.



Looking good, David!

Can you remind me: where is the Viognier from? Juice bucket, kit...?

Your "73" label reminds me of a story. My college roommate was a ham. In his teen years, he had an occasional conversation with a (very slightly) older woman. After a few weeks of this, after he had signed off "73," she signed off "88." He was flipping over-the-moon. Too bad he never actually _saw_ her. 

At least he taught us to curse in Morse code!


----------



## dcbrown73

sour_grapes said:


> Looking good, David!
> 
> Can you remind me: where is the Viognier from? Juice bucket, kit...?
> 
> Your "73" label reminds me of a story. My college roommate was a ham. In his teen years, he had an occasional conversation with a (very slightly) older woman. After a few weeks of this, after he had signed off "73," she signed off "88." He was flipping over-the-moon. Too bad he never actually _saw_ her.
> 
> At least he taught us to curse in Morse code!



Thanks!

I couldn't locate Viognier grapes or a juice bucket at the time, but I really wanted to start one. I went with the RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Italian Viognier Winemaking Kit.

The interesting thing about the '73 on the label is. That is the name of the wine, and it was named such for two reasons. One is, '73 is the year of my birth. (a good vintage as I like to say!) Second is, I am a ham! (K1SZO is my call)

For those that do not know, in ham radio. "73" basically is a short-hand salutation. You sign off a conversation with someone on the radio with "73". It basically means "Best Regards". So in a sense, I named the wine. "Best Regards" I just used a esoteric short-hand term rather than the actual words. 

That's great that you were able to deduce that! I only know of one other ham on this site. @Trevor7 

73, David


----------



## geek

How's that Viognier tasting and when did you start it?


----------



## Kraffty

dcbrown73 said:


> Bottled my Viognier today.


Well aside from all the secret de-coder ring stuff I really like how clean looking the label is. Simple and balanced is harder to accomplish than most people realize.
Nice, Mike


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> How's that Viognier tasting and when did you start it?



I started it in March of 2017, so it's just shy of a year old. It's tasting pretty good, but I know it has much better with at least another year. Originally it was very fruit-forward with pear flavors. The pear is still there, but much more mellow with more warm earthy type flavors coming forward. If it continues with this trend, I think next year about this time. It will be very good. I'm pretty happy with it so far. It's definitely trending in the right direction.


----------



## dcbrown73

Kraffty said:


> Well aside from all the secret de-coder ring stuff I really like how clean looking the label is. Simple and balanced is harder to accomplish than most people realize.
> Nice, Mike



Thanks Mike. I appreciate it.


----------



## mainshipfred

dcbrown73 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I couldn't locate Viognier grapes or a juice bucket at the time, but I really wanted to start one. I went with the RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Italian Viognier Winemaking Kit.
> 
> The interesting thing about the '73 on the label is. That is the name of the wine, and it was named such for two reasons. One is, '73 is the year of my birth. (a good vintage as I like to say!) Second is, I am a ham! (K1SZO is my call)
> 
> For those that do not know, in ham radio. "73" basically is a short-hand salutation. You sign off a conversation with someone on the radio with "73". It basically means "Best Regards". So in a sense, I named the wine. "Best Regards" I just used a esoteric short-hand term rather than the actual words.
> 
> That's great that you were able to deduce that! I only know of one other ham on this site. @Trevor7
> 
> 73, David



Humor my ignorance, but is 88 anything?


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> Humor my ignorance, but is 88 anything?



It means she was looking to get some! Delta Tango Foxtrot! 
But technically ‘hugs and kisses’ or ‘xoxo’ (I hammed it up one summer as a kid)


----------



## dcbrown73

mainshipfred said:


> Humor my ignorance, but is 88 anything?



lol, it means Hugs and Kisses rofl.

I'll just say this. I've never actually seen / heard it used.


----------



## mainshipfred

dcbrown73 said:


> lol, it means Hugs and Kisses rofl.
> 
> I'll just say this. I've never actually seen / heard it used.



We got consistant answers on this forum. What the heck is going on! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

dcbrown73 said:


> I couldn't locate Viognier grapes or a juice bucket at the time, but I really wanted to start one. I went with the RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Italian Viognier Winemaking Kit.



Interesting! I didn't even know that Italy grew any Viognier. I then went searching for some info, and found this passage below. Prior to this passage, Jancis Robinson was explaining how Viognier fell so far out of favor, that it was almost extinct in its native France, and was not grown anywhere else, for that matter. (See https://www.jancisrobinson.com/learn/grape-varieties/white/viognier ).





> The variety is now encountered as a particularly fragrant and usually full-bodied varietal white wine all over the world. In Italy it was pioneered by Ascheri in Piemonte and d'Alessandro of Manzano in Tuscany who, like others, has demonstrated how very well Viognier blends with Chardonnay - especially Chardonnay that is reasonably high in acidity. In Austria the leading Viognier exponent is Graf Hardegg of the Weinviertel, while Henri Cruchon leads the field in Switzerland. All over Europe growers are experimenting with this distinctive and intriguing variety.


----------



## dcbrown73

sour_grapes said:


> Interesting! I didn't even know that Italy grew any Viognier. I then went searching for some info, and found this passage below. Prior to this passage, Jancis Robinson was explaining how Viognier fell so far out of favor, that it was almost extinct in its native France, and was not grown anywhere else, for that matter. (See https://www.jancisrobinson.com/learn/grape-varieties/white/viognier ).



I have to credit @Boatboy24 (Jim) with the idea of making a Viognier. I heard him mention his Viognier batch and I had never tried Viognier before. So I went to my local wine shop and they only had two and only one wasn't a blend $12 bottle. I brought it home and was extremely happy with it. (especially for the price) The only other Viognier they had was a Chardonnay blend and I was very pleased with it also. 

That's how Viognier ended up in my carboy! Thanks Jim!


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> That's how Viognier ended up in my carboy! Thanks Jim!



Glad you enjoy it. It is a wonderfully delicious and aromatic wine.


----------



## geek

Just hoping this Viognier blend kit I’m making turns out good.


----------



## sour_grapes

And I have a Viognier juice bucket going! Viognier is one of my favorite whites.


----------



## NorCal

I’ve used this site a few times. Most gigs cost between $5-$15, rarely disappointed. I’ll fashion all my labels around this design this year. This was the first pass, the final pass had golden grapes for the Chardonnay label.


----------



## mainshipfred

NorCal said:


> View attachment 46869
> I’ve used this site a few times. Most gigs cost between $5-$15, rarely disappointed. I’ll fashion all my labels around this design this year. This was the first pass, the final pass had golden grapes for the Chardonnay label.



I've been thinking of using them but was hesitant because I didn't think you knew who you will get. I also thought you could get ones you could modify so you could use the same picture but change the wording. Did you ask for the same person when you used them after the first time?


----------



## dcbrown73

That's a great label NorCal!


----------



## NorCal

mainshipfred said:


> I've been thinking of using them but was hesitant because I didn't think you knew who you will get. I also thought you could get ones you could modify so you could use the same picture but change the wording. Did you ask for the same person when you used them after the first time?



Yes, you choose whom you want to do the work. It was $5 for the design, $10 for the modifiable artwork. I had him do two, one for reds, one for whites. I’ll then modify for the different varietals.


----------



## mainshipfred

NorCal said:


> Yes, you choose whom you want to do the work. It was $5 for the design, $10 for the modifiable artwork. I had him do two, one for reds, one for whites. I’ll then modify for the different varietals.



So $30.00 for 2 different labels you can use over and over. That sounds like a pretty good deal to me. What paper is it designed to work with? Could they do it based on Avery label paper?


----------



## NorCal

mainshipfred said:


> So $30.00 for 2 different labels you can use over and over. That sounds like a pretty good deal to me. What paper is it designed to work with? Could they do it based on Avery label paper?



I gave him the dimensions that I wanted. You define the job.


----------



## geek

what site is that?


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> what site is that?



Here it is, I may try them myself. Have been thinking about it for some time now.

https://www.fiverr.com/


----------



## NorCal

I used the person "*paintbrush101" You can search for him by user name and look at the "gigs" he offers. It wasn't real clear, but for $5 he does the design, but if you want to purchase the graphic file that you will need to then create labels, that will be an additional $10. A bargain still. He takes your input, examples and any graphics you want included.*


----------



## mainshipfred

NorCal said:


> I used the person "*paintbrush101" You can search for him by user name and look at the "gigs" he offers. It wasn't real clear, but for $5 he does the design, but if you want to purchase the graphic file that you will need to then create labels, that will be an additional $10. A bargain still. He takes your input, examples and any graphics you want included.*



Thanks, I was going to ask you who you used. Really appreciate it.


----------



## gitmo234

Ordering these up for my Nebbiolo


----------



## mainshipfred

gitmo234 said:


> Ordering these up for my Nebbiolo
> 
> View attachment 47029
> View attachment 47030



Nice, front and back labels.


----------



## sour_grapes

gitmo234 said:


> Ordering these up for my Nebbiolo
> 
> View attachment 47029
> View attachment 47030



Wait, gitmo! Some places you spelled it _metanoia _ some places you spelled it meta*t**onia.*


----------



## gitmo234

Good catch! It's fixed. Wow that would have been upsetting. I've literally read this thing 20 times and other people have too


----------



## heatherd

sour_grapes said:


> Interesting! I didn't even know that Italy grew any Viognier. I then went searching for some info, and found this passage below. Prior to this passage, Jancis Robinson was explaining how Viognier fell so far out of favor, that it was almost extinct in its native France, and was not grown anywhere else, for that matter. (See https://www.jancisrobinson.com/learn/grape-varieties/white/viognier ).



Cool article, Paul. 

This quote from the article may lead us to put Viognier in the early-drinking list:
_"I also find Viognier one of the finest grapes to develop early - by which I mean that I personally treasure its seductive primary aromas and have rarely been impressed by examples more than a few years old. The wines are generally relatively low in acidity which can seem more and more of a problem, to my palate at least, with age."_


----------



## sour_grapes

gitmo234 said:


> Good catch! It's fixed. Wow that would have been upsetting. I've literally read this thing 20 times and other people have too



Glad I could help. And for once, *I* learned a word!


----------



## geek

I need to make a label for a Sauv Blanc (MV LE kit).........


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> I need to make a label for a Sauv Blanc (MV LE kit).........



Make sure you have Paul proof it before it's printed.


----------



## geek

mainshipfred said:


> Make sure you have Paul proof it before it's printed.



Oh, for sure....LOL


----------



## dcbrown73

dcbrown73 said:


> I have to credit @Boatboy24 (Jim) with the idea of making a Viognier. I heard him mention his Viognier batch and I had never tried Viognier before. So I went to my local wine shop and they only had two and only one wasn't a blend $12 bottle. I brought it home and was extremely happy with it. (especially for the price) The only other Viognier they had was a Chardonnay blend and I was very pleased with it also.
> 
> That's how Viognier ended up in my carboy! Thanks Jim!



I was just reading back through this thread and I noticed an error. I said Viognier and Chardonnay blend, but that isn't correct. It was a Viognier / Chenin Blanc blend.


----------



## geek

dcbrown73 said:


> I was just reading back through this thread and I noticed an error. I said Viognier and Chardonnay blend, but that isn't correct. It was a Viognier / Chenin Blanc blend.



We all figured you probably had a couple glasses of wine that night...


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> We all figured you probably had a couple glasses of wine that night...



Nah, not wine that night. It was straight beer drinking, breath stinking, sniffing glue.

....who am I referencing?


----------



## kyle5434

I'm impressed with many of the designs I've seen. Mine are mainly utilitarian (for identification and a bit of basic info), so they're designed for standard 2" x 4" Avery 8163 shipping labels, and printed on my inexpensive Brother color laser. I do have some different shades of that graphic to drop in depending on the type of wine (darker burgundy for Merlot/Cab/etc., golden/orange for a batch of dry apricot that's currently bulk aging for a few more weeks, lighter yellow-green for some apple wine I plan to make at some point in the future).

But generally speaking, I've chosen to be boring.


----------



## pillswoj

kyle5434 said:


> I'm impressed with many of the designs I've seen. Mine are mainly utilitarian (for identification and a bit of basic info), so they're designed for standard 2" x 4" Avery 8163 shipping labels, and printed on my inexpensive Brother color laser. I do have some different shades of that graphic to drop in depending on the type of wine (darker burgundy for Merlot/Cab/etc., golden/orange for a batch of dry apricot that's currently bulk aging for a few more weeks, lighter yellow-green for some apple wine I plan to make at some point in the future).
> 
> But generally speaking, I've chosen to be boring.


Try designing portrait on those 2*4s, they look real good


----------



## kyle5434

pillswoj said:


> Try designing portrait on those 2*4s, they look real goodView attachment 47046



Looks great! I may play around with a portrait orientation. I live in the Linux operating system at home, so I'm using a native Linux app for the labels (gLabels), and I don't think it'll let me bleed to the edge like your label does. But I'll see what I might be able to pull off in terms of design.


----------



## pillswoj

I also use Linux, design in Scribus and then use label template in libre office. Export Scribus design to a jpg


----------



## geek

Never used Glabels when I used Ubuntu but used Gimp, Gimp is very powerful.


----------



## pillswoj

I should point out I use the 8.5*11 sheets of labels (10 per page) which is why bleed is not an issue


----------



## cderickson

I don’t have the artistic flair that a lot of folks here have, but I occasionally get a photo that I like


----------



## dcbrown73

kyle5434 said:


> Looks great! I may play around with a portrait orientation. I live in the Linux operating system at home, so I'm using a native Linux app for the labels (gLabels), and I don't think it'll let me bleed to the edge like your label does. But I'll see what I might be able to pull off in terms of design.





pillswoj said:


> I also use Linux, design in Scribus and then use label template in libre office. Export Scribus design to a jpg





geek said:


> Never used Glabels when I used Ubuntu but used Gimp, Gimp is very powerful.



A reply +1 to my Linux brethren.
Up until about 3-4 years ago (when I joined executive management) Linux was my bread and butter. It was my professional career and obviously what paid my bills since late 1998.


----------



## kyle5434

pillswoj said:


> I also use Linux, design in Scribus and then use label template in libre office. Export Scribus design to a jpg



I'll have to look closer at the label feature in LibreOffice.

The main reason I went with gLabels is that most of the common Avery templates are in there, and if you don't need an entire sheet of labels (say you made 23 last time and only used 3 labels on the 3rd sheet), it gives you the option of starting or stopping at any position on the page.


----------



## pillswoj

With LibreOffice you have to copy and paste the labels into each spot you want, I may look at glabel and see what it can do with my Scribus JPGs


----------



## kyle5434

So it looks like you can in fact bleed beyond the guidelines in gLabels. I made a 2x4 JPG and stretched it slightly beyond each edge of the design template. One thing I noticed was that no matter how far I stretched it at the top, my printer still left a tiny band unprinted along the tops. I suppose I could get around that by making sure the very top of the label design was white - this was just a quickly thrown together test.


----------



## pillswoj

Sounds like I will be downloading G Label, thanks for testing


----------



## pillswoj

Oh and I love those labels, look much better then the other ones


----------



## pillswoj

Also look into Avery 06468. They are the 2*4 removable labels, much easier when cleaning bottles.


----------



## kyle5434

pillswoj said:


> Also look into Avery 06468. They are the 2*4 removable labels, much easier when cleaning bottles.



Thanks for the tip. I've only bottled one batch so far, so I'm not far enough along to have tested how easily the 8163s come off after soaking.


----------



## pillswoj

The removables don't need soaking, pick at a corner and it peels off clean.


----------



## mainshipfred

kyle5434 said:


> So it looks like you can in fact bleed beyond the guidelines in gLabels. I made a 2x4 JPG and stretched it slightly beyond each edge of the design template. One thing I noticed was that no matter how far I stretched it at the top, my printer still left a tiny band unprinted along the tops. I suppose I could get around that by making sure the very top of the label design was white - this was just a quickly thrown together test.



Pretty nice for a quick thrown together test.


----------



## gitmo234

Got my order in from Stoney Creek. Amazing quality. I'm really impressed


----------



## mainshipfred

gitmo234 said:


> Got my order in from Stoney Creek. Amazing quality. I'm really impressed



Don't believe you, no pics!


----------



## JamesGrape

Just playing around with a back label for my first batch.


----------



## mainshipfred

JamesGrape said:


> Just playing around with a back label for my first batch.


 Don't change it, it's great.


----------



## wpt-me

One of my first lalels


----------



## gitmo234

mainshipfred said:


> Don't believe you, no pics!



As requested


----------



## geek

What do you think?


----------



## Redbird1

geek said:


> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 47094


I like it. The colors, the leaves, and the shape are all great. It probably is the engineer in me, but the balance seems a bit off though. Maybe move the date to the upper-right? Or put the ABV there? I'm often told that things don't always have to be balanced though. Art has never been my thing.


----------



## mainshipfred

gitmo234 said:


> As requested



Very clean and simple, very nice. I see you used [email protected]_grapes/spellcheck.com. LOL


----------



## geek

Redbird1 said:


> I like it. The colors, the leaves, and the shape are all great. It probably is the engineer in me, but the balance seems a bit off though. Maybe move the date to the upper-right? Or put the ABV there? I'm often told that things don't always have to be balanced though. Art has never been my thing.



I thought about that too and thought about adding the ABV to the bottom left to "balance" the layout.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> What do you think?



Is that a wine from the future?


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Is that a wine from the future?



It must be, I see he is not sharing the sports Almanac though.


----------



## pillswoj

Maybe its a "Drink BY" date.....


----------



## mainshipfred

pillswoj said:


> Maybe its a "Drink BY" date.....



Or a Spanish don't drink until date.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Is that a wine from the future?



LOL.....updated it, thanks for the catch...AGAIN....


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> LOL.....updated it, thanks for the catch...AGAIN....



It's a good thing we have so many proficient proofreaders around here. On a recent attempt, I misspelled 'Sauvignon'. That would have been incredibly embarrassing if it'd ended up on a bottle.


----------



## Kraffty

JamesGrape said:


> Just playing around with a back label for my first batch.


Really clever label, love it, talk about truth in advertising.
Mike


----------



## Jal5

Thinking about a label for the DB that I am currently making maybe just calling it _Summertime_ using this picture. I need to work on it some if I use this one though either adding grapes to the design or better a glass of wine.
Joe


----------



## Jal5

Decided I didn't really like that photo and designed this label instead.


----------



## geek

Jal5 said:


> Decided I didn't really like that photo and designed this label instead.



Very nice.


----------



## dralarms

Here’s my latest.


----------



## mainshipfred

dralarms said:


> View attachment 47508
> Here’s my latest.



Good combination. On my boat I make a frozen banana daiquiri and drizzle chocolate syrup on the sides before filling the glass. We call it a dirty banana. It's a favorite.


----------



## crooked cork

is there a program for making labels that works well? We use avery labels , and we dont have much detail unlike some of these listed here. Any suggestions?


----------



## dralarms

crooked cork said:


> is there a program for making labels that works well? We use avery labels , and we dont have much detail unlike some of these listed here. Any suggestions?


I use Microsoft publisher and Avery 8164 labels


----------



## mainshipfred

crooked cork said:


> is there a program for making labels that works well? We use avery labels , and we dont have much detail unlike some of these listed here. Any suggestions?



I don't see anything wrong with your labels, I kind of like them as they are.


----------



## Papa

Bounced the ideas off a few friends and they found it to be extremely funny but all agreed that it made the wine taste better lol


----------



## sour_grapes

Papa said:


> Bounced the ideas off a few friends and they found it to be extremely funny but all agreed that it made the wine taste better lol



You have friends (plural) that understood that label? I have no idea what that was supposed to mean. Care to enlighten us ignorants?


----------



## Papa

sour_grapes said:


> You have friends (plural) that understood that label? I have no idea what that was supposed to mean. Care to enlighten us ignorants?



Of course I have friends, & I have room for one more also , if you'd be interested in being my friend.
Francis Marion was a general in the revolutionary war. Also known as "The Swamp Fox", the aka stemmed from his gorilla warfare tactics and seemingly ability to disappear into the swamps of South Carolina.
The movie the Patriot was loosely based on Gen. Marion and in the movie the lead character used a "war hawk" in his close quarters combat. 
So being a General would have put him in sophisticated class ,or social standing ,but using an hatchet in battle definitely meant he had a savage side. So the caption in my thoughts were to show a sophisticated side, ( that batch of wine matured quickly).
For the war hawk wielding,is meant to reference the savage amount of abv the wine had, because I hadn't made a wine that high before.
The picture I selected was to reference a swamp fox lurking behind a tree.
Thanks for your interest


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I didn't expect such a good tale, to boot! Thanks for the nice explanation.


----------



## Papa

sour_grapes said:


> Well, I didn't expect such a good tale, to boot! Thanks for the nice explanation.


Yes indeed, and thank you


----------



## Jal5

Very nice description. I got the swMp fox right away but not the rest until you explained it!


----------



## Papa

Jal5 said:


> Very nice description. I got the swMp fox right away but not the rest until you explained it!


Thank you, & as the late Paul Harvey would say....."& that's the rest of the story"


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the first of the 2016's labeled and foiled today.


----------



## dcbrown73

Nice Jim!

Bottled my Super Tuscan yesterday. ....heh after 18 months in the carboy!


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> Got the first of the 2016's labeled and foiled today.
> 
> View attachment 47707



Are those actual foil (metal) caps? How exactly do you apply those? I bet they look much better than the shrink wrapped ones.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> Are those actual foil (metal) caps? How exactly do you apply those? I bet they look much better than the shrink wrapped ones.



They are the PVC/Shrink Wrap foils. I just dip them in boiling water. The trick is to be sure the water is at a slight boil. Anything less, and they come out wrinkled. 2-3 seconds in the boiling water does the trick.


----------



## MalfoyUnforgiven

dralarms said:


> I use Microsoft publisher and Avery 8164 labels


Same here. A little imagination goes a long way with Publisher!


----------



## dralarms

MalfoyUnforgiven said:


> Same here. A little imagination goes a long way with Publisher!


You are right, also searching for free hi-resolution photos works


----------



## FL Steve

And if I remember correctly when I was just a little younger, Leslie Nielsen was the Swamp Fox. Still remember the tune, "Swamp Fox, Swamp Fox riding in the glen...."


----------



## dcbrown73

Bottled my Amarone today.


----------



## wildhair

I'm still in the learning curve on all the different facets of the winemaking hobby. Making my own labels with pictures of my own fruit is part of the fun. And I have been stumbled across the removable labels which are really great. I have tried the Avery 22827 labels - 3.5" X 4.75" - which are a bit pricey at $.50 each. But really do peel off easily. The Avery 6464 labels (6 to a sheet - 3.33" X 4" ) are about $.15 each. They work well in MS Word. But I really like the Avery 5450 labels - only $3.20 for 40 ($.07 each) and apply *and remove *REALLY easy. Plus - they print all the way to the edge. They work well on the full shoulder Bordeaux Bottles - not so good on bottles with long, sloping necks.


----------



## skyfire322

For my Riesling I'll be bottling in a few weeks!


----------



## geek

skyfire322 said:


> For my Riesling I'll be bottling in a few weeks!



Did you order that one online?


----------



## skyfire322

geek said:


> Did you order that one online?


It's actually a sketch from one of my favorite Romantic period artists


----------



## J Chris J

I put wines up in half gallon jugs. I put a label on the cap and larger ones on the case of 6 bottles.. Strictly utilitarian!


----------



## Johnd

Did a quickie white zin kit for my wife to give to her sister as a moving away present. She chose a pic of the two of them at a Mexican restaurant as the label, no words, no wine name, no ABV, just this:


----------



## gamble

Summer Wines


----------



## wrongway

wildhair said:


> I'm still in the learning curve on all the different facets of the winemaking hobby. Making my own labels with pictures of my own fruit is part of the fun. And I have been stumbled across the removable labels which are really great. I have tried the Avery 22827 labels - 3.5" X 4.75" - which are a bit pricey at $.50 each. But really do peel off easily. The Avery 6464 labels (6 to a sheet - 3.33" X 4" ) are about $.15 each. They work well in MS Word. But I really like the Avery 5450 labels - only $3.20 for 40 ($.07 each) and apply *and remove *REALLY easy. Plus - they print all the way to the edge. They work well on the full shoulder Bordeaux Bottles - not so good on bottles with long, sloping necks.
> View attachment 48254
> View attachment 48255
> View attachment 48256
> View attachment 48257



I really enjoy looking at everyone's labels!! Wildhair I am getting ready to make Dragons Blood! Your labels are awesome!


----------



## wildhair

Thanks! Like most things I do - not fancy, but personal. The art work was actually a painting done by the son of a childhood friend. I agreed to give him a couple bottles for using it.............provided I wasn't selling the wine.


----------



## wrongway

Kool!!


----------



## Gandi

Being an retired guy with time on my hands I wrote a pc app for creating labels.
The top 4 lines input relevant data. The selections on the right choose the photo for the background. The output is a .jpg file of 8 labels/ sheet that I take down to my local Staples and print on their colour laser. About once a year I get bored and change the pictures. Autumn and fall pictures for whites, spring and summer for reds


----------



## wrongway

That's really cool!


----------



## CK55

Gandi said:


> Being an retired guy with time on my hands I wrote a pc app for creating labels.
> The top 4 lines input relevant data. The selections on the right choose the photo for the background. The output is a .jpg file of 8 labels/ sheet that I take down to my local Staples and print on their colour laser. About once a year I get bored and change the pictures. Autumn and fall pictures for whites, spring and summer for reds
> View attachment 49091
> View attachment 49092


Nice Job lol.


----------



## Berry Juice

Had the wife draw this up for my labels.


----------



## mainshipfred

Label of my first blend. Only made 15 bottles since I wasn't sure how it would come out but had to label it. A few minor issues with color and positioning.


----------



## wpt-me

A new label, made from a picture I took awhile ago.

Bill


----------



## Jal5

Very nice!


----------



## wildhair

Very nice. 
Huh - I think my labels are like my posts - I try to cram too much in there......... LOL


----------



## wpt-me

A more whimsical label, this is known as Bug Light in Portland Maine harbor.

Bill


----------



## JustJoe

I love the idea but most of the pictures didn't make it. I just saw little boxes with an x on them.


----------



## wpt-me

JustJoe

What pictures??

Bill


----------



## ASR

wpt-me said:


> A more whimsical label, this is known as Bug Light in Portland Maine harbor.
> 
> Bill





JustJoe said:


> I love the idea but most of the pictures didn't make it. I just saw little boxes with an x on them.


You might need to be logged in.


----------



## JustJoe

wpt-me said:


> JustJoe
> 
> What pictures??
> 
> Bill


My apology to all who posted pictures! Apparently I was having a temporary problem and now all of the pictures are there and they are great. I know my computer is having intermittent issues with wifi , just didn't think of it.


----------



## dcbrown73

Bottled my 2017 Chilean Cabernet and Carménère over the weekend. I forgot to buy the shrink wrap capsules, so they aren't capped yet. Though I'm thinking about buying new corks and re-corking a lot of my wines after I've had some corks begin to drying out and break apart when trying to uncork them.

Anyhow, here are the bottles.

Carménère







and the Cabernet that I named Overture.


----------



## mainshipfred

Very nice, simple and classy.


----------



## M38A1

Here's a silly question....

At what point in the process do you arrive at a name? When you're thinking about creating a batch? During the process? At bottle?

ps: there's some really awesome labels and names in here...


----------



## Morris

A few


----------



## JB005

I'm impressed with all the creative labels out there. I've got something pretty basic and simple, but vinenot?


----------



## Morris

M38A1 said:


> Here's a silly question....
> 
> At what point in the process do you arrive at a name? When you're thinking about creating a batch? During the process? At bottle?
> 
> ps: there's some really awesome labels and names in here...


Once I have tasted the wine then I decide...“A picture is a poem without words”


----------



## Jal5

I have a dandelion gallon that needs toage a while yet but I already picked out some jpg photos that we might use. The name will depend on how it tastes. 
Joe


----------



## Boatboy24

4.5 cases bottled about a month ago. Finally got around to labels and foils today.


----------



## CK55

Boatboy24 said:


> 4.5 cases bottled about a month ago. Finally got around to labels and foils today.


Nice label, really nice label. I like it a lot. So many of you guys are making Professional Winery Grade Labels.


----------



## Boatboy24

CK55 said:


> Nice label, really nice label. I like it a lot. So many of you guys are making Professional Winery Grade Labels.



Thanks.

https://www.stoneycreekwinepress.com

Great site. I look for artwork on line, then fill in the blanks. Easy, peasy.


----------



## CK55

Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> https://www.stoneycreekwinepress.com
> 
> Great site. I look for artwork on line, then fill in the blanks. Easy, peasy.


Will bookmark and take a look at it.


----------



## Scott Harbison

Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> https://www.stoneycreekwinepress.com
> 
> Great site. I look for artwork on line, then fill in the blanks. Easy, peasy.



That is a great site! The labels there look terrific and they have a lot of options! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## syncnite

Boatboy24 said:


> Got the first of the 2016's labeled and foiled today.
> 
> View attachment 47707



Jim, Those are cool labels. I also noticed that your fruit is from Suisun Valley. How did it turn out? I made Sangiovese from Suisun Valley fruit last year. How did you get your fruit? Thanks.


----------



## Boatboy24

syncnite said:


> Jim, Those are cool labels. I also noticed that your fruit is from Suisun Valley. How did it turn out? I made Sangiovese from Suisun Valley fruit last year. How did you get your fruit? Thanks.



They are Lanza grapes. I've been using them for a few years and have been pretty happy with the results. Good fruit. I was buying from Harford Vineyard and Winery in MD, but they recently decided to stop selling grapes and juice. So now I'm searching for a new supplier.


----------



## syncnite

Boatboy24 said:


> They are Lanza grapes. I've been using them for a few years and have been pretty happy with the results. Good fruit. I was buying from Harford Vineyard and Winery in MD, but they recently decided to stop selling grapes and juice. So now I'm searching for a new supplier.



I see. Musto sells Lanza fruit, but they're in Connecticut. http://www.juicegrape.com/


----------



## dcbrown73

M38A1 said:


> Here's a silly question....
> 
> At what point in the process do you arrive at a name? When you're thinking about creating a batch? During the process? At bottle?
> 
> ps: there's some really awesome labels and names in here...



I generally prefer not name them (I've named probably 4), but when I do. It's usually because something about it gave rise to the name. Sometimes it's the wine, sometimes it's something that happen or a thought while working with the wine.


*Rebecca'a Dance *(Dragon's blood) - Named as a gift for my GF's daughter who had just had a great dance recital.
*73* - (Viognier) - One of my two favorite white wines (other being Chenin Blanc) Combination year of my birth and one of my other hobbies (ham radio)
*Overture* (Chilean Cabernet) - My first Cabernet (Lodi, CA) turned out really good and gets rave reviews. When I was ready to bottle this one, I felt it was even better. It reminded me of some of my favorite overtures due to it's complexity even at such a young age. I think this one is going to be really good in another year or a few.
*Summer Time Fun* - (Pineapple, Mango, Lime wine) - Because it reminds me of a drink for a summer on a beach, and Beach Fun didn't sound right.

All the rest are just the year and the wine fruit.


----------



## danno

Can anyone tell me what format(s) can be used to successfully upload?


----------



## Johny99

For a friend’s sisters wedding Saturday. They wanted simple.


----------



## CK55

Johny99 said:


> View attachment 50095
> View attachment 50096
> For a friend’s sisters wedding Saturday. They wanted simple.


nice


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> Got the first of the 2016's labeled and foiled today.
> 
> View attachment 47707


Nice!!!!


----------



## danno




----------



## jdwebb

Waiting to be put on my bottles...


----------



## geek

Nice label.


----------



## sour_grapes

"Exquisit care"?


----------



## Boatboy24

danno said:


> Can anyone tell me what format(s) can be used to successfully upload?



Hey Danno. I use Stoney Creek and just upload a jpg file in cases where I need to add a pic. They have a lot of templates - many of which you can just change the words and go.


----------



## NorCal

This year’s lineup. Cabernet Sauvignon, Tempranillo and Chardonnay


----------



## gabe

Jal5 said:


> Very nice description. I got the swMp fox right away but not the rest until you explained it!


----------



## jdwebb

sour_grapes said:


> "Exquisit care"?



Yeah, it's a proof for now, but glad you were paying attention! I'll have to reprimand the guilty party, either my word processor, or my computer for the error.


----------



## Noontime

M38A1 said:


> Here's a silly question....
> 
> At what point in the process do you arrive at a name? When you're thinking about creating a batch? During the process? At bottle?
> 
> ps: there's some really awesome labels and names in here...


I use the same philosophy as I would for a child... don't name them until you know them.  The name of a wine (and the overall design as a whole) is used to identify it, just like you choose your clothes to identify yourself. A good place to start is deciding if you want your label to be about you, or about the wine. Both are great, but point you in different directions in design (and the name is a huge part of the design). Then you decide what the attitude will be... funny, whimsical, serious, etc. Decide what you want people to feel when they see your label and read your name, what reaction do you want them to have?


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> 4.5 cases bottled about a month ago. Finally got around to labels and foils today.



Jim, maybe a silly question but when you say "foiled" is that an expression or do you really use foils?


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Jim, maybe a silly question but when you say "foiled" is that an expression or do you really use foils?



I guess they're technically 'PVC Caps', but I didn't feel like saying I 'PVC Capped' them.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I guess they're technically 'PVC Caps', but I didn't feel like saying I 'PVC Capped' them.



Curses! Foiled again!


----------



## M38A1

I have a bottle aging called "Crap Shoot". Does that count?


----------



## Cheesesteak

Scanned my family seal with my phone, tweaked it a bit and made these labels. Any thoughts Good or bad?


----------



## Johny99

Ok, you asked. I like the crest, particularly 5he tree though I can’t say why. However, the colors are a bit jarring to me. Maybe tone them down a bit!

Just my $.02 of course. And I’m just finishing a bottle of 2014 red blend on the deck, so my judgement could just be a bit clouded.


----------



## kyironrider

Cheesesteak said:


> Scanned my family seal with my phone, tweaked it a bit and made these labels. Any thoughts Good or bad? View attachment 50281


Nice idea I like it


----------



## kyironrider

Warning: drinking to much can burn your pencil. lol


----------



## kyironrider

Just thought I would post another label.


----------



## jgmann67

Cheesesteak said:


> Scanned my family seal with my phone, tweaked it a bit and made these labels. Any thoughts Good or bad? View attachment 50281



I do something similar with my labels and, like another poster has suggested, I like the simpler designs best. As far as naming them, I listen to a lot of 60's and 70's music while working in the wine room. So, whatever song grabs me usually ends up on the label.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Johny99 said:


> Ok, you asked. I like the crest, particularly 5he tree though I can’t say why. However, the colors are a bit jarring to me. Maybe tone them down a bit!
> 
> Just my $.02 of course. And I’m just finishing a bottle of 2014 red blend on the deck, so my judgement could just be a bit clouded.



Keep drinking that juice on the deck. Here's a new study that says you may live longer!

https://www.usnews.com/news/nationa...ore-important-than-exercise-to-living-past-90


----------



## meadmaker1

Cheesesteak said:


> Scanned my family seal with my phone, tweaked it a bit and made these labels. Any thoughts Good or bad? View attachment 50281


Use the yellow in the crown for the banners and pears,??


----------



## skyfire322

Just bottled today!


----------



## CK55

Nice labels guys! really liking them. Idk why but ive always had a obsession with older french wine labels because they are usually pretty cool.


----------



## Burton Kent

View media item 4599View media item 4600


----------



## RobertChartier

kyironrider said:


> View attachment 50458
> Warning: drinking to much can burn your pencil. lol


 I made a Carrot, Onion and Garlic cooking wine a few years back, and used this label:


----------



## RobertChartier

Some of the wine labels here look very professional. On the other hand, most of my wine labels are done on a whim. I recently did a Vieux Chateau du Roi (RJS) wine kit, and as it translates to "old castle of the King" I took a photo of a cross-stitch I did nearly 30 years ago, and went with that.


----------



## skyfire322

RobertChartier said:


> Some of the wine labels here look very professional. On the other hand, most of my wine labels are done on a whim. I recently did a Vieux Chateau du Roi (RJS) wine kit, and as it translates to "old castle of the King" I took a photo of a cross-stitch I did nearly 30 years ago, and went with that.View attachment 50976


I love that label!


----------



## drob




----------



## drob




----------



## drob




----------



## gamble

New labels featuring my wife's artwork


----------



## kyironrider

Nice. Very colorful


----------



## sour_grapes

Beautiful!


----------



## porkchopmessiah




----------



## Noontime

Here's our latest I just made for a Halloween party we went to. You know what's worse than zombies? Drunk zombies.


----------



## Johny99

The cancer took my wife this summer, just before harvest. Friends convinced me to continue and not lose a year, and also to commerate her with a wine. So, this is the result for the label. The back label 
explains the name, I hope anyway.


----------



## wrongway

Hi John, Pleased to meet you! Very sorry to hear of your terrible loss.


----------



## Mario Dinis

[


----------



## Mario Dinis

These are mine from 2015, 2016 and 2017.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johny99 said:


> The cancer took my wife this summer, just before harvest. Friends convinced me to continue and not lose a year, and also to commerate her with a wine. So, this is the result for the label.



Lovely post, Johnny. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Heart felt sympathies here as well, Johnny.


----------



## Mario Dinis

Johny99 said:


> The cancer took my wife this summer, just before harvest. Friends convinced me to continue and not lose a year, and also to commerate her with a wine. So, this is the result for the label. The back label View attachment 52325
> explains the name, I hope anyway.View attachment 52326


Sorry for your loss, great label. Please, don't quit.


----------



## SSMcKelley

Every year my wife likes me to make a “Christmas Wine” we can share with family and friends. We’ve used this Label now for a couple of years and it has become our standard Christmas label.


----------



## geek

Nice label.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johny99 said:


> The cancer took my wife this summer, just before harvest. Friends convinced me to continue and not lose a year, and also to commerate her with a wine.



I knew your wife had been sick, but was not aware she'd lost her battle. I'm very sorry to hear that.


----------



## rvoytas

tonyt said:


> I love making labels and very much enjoy seeing and getting (stealing) ideas from y"all. Maybe someone knows how to set up a gallery where we can post label ideas. Edited to say - So I just discovered the label gallery. sorry
> 
> This was taken from a drawing my daughter did several years ago.
> 
> View attachment 4326


Where does everyone get the labels from


----------



## Mario Dinis

rvoytas said:


> Where does everyone get the labels from


I use Avery.com
I use my own pictures and work them out on their website. They're great.


----------



## rvoytas

Thank you


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Latest creation from the basement


----------



## JHudson




----------



## crushday

Here's the Zinfandel label I designed. Ironically, the Zinfandel was the 12th batch of wine I made in 2017. Label is 2.25" x 5"


----------



## JustJoe

JHudson said:


> View attachment 53096


I hope your wine is as great as your label!


----------



## Lori2626

Just need to mark the bottles


----------



## gamble

Saturdays work with my wife's artwork


----------



## mainshipfred

Won't be bottling till May or June just trying to get ahead of the game.


----------



## Boatboy24

Guess I should have put this here:


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Guess I should have put this here:



The Gambled and Won! is pretty clever too.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> The Gambled and Won! is pretty clever too.



I totally gambled with that wine. Guava nectar from Giant, along w/ a few other ingredients. I don't think I had $20 into that 3 gallon batch. Probably spent more on the labels. LOL!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> I totally gambled with that wine. Guava nectar from Giant, along w/ a few other ingredients. I don't think I had $20 into that 3 gallon batch. Probably spent more on the labels. LOL!



I remember your previous posts. Except for the slow ferment it seems it was good from the get go.


----------



## geek

That guava wine looks delicious.


----------



## Ajmassa

Anyone use different capsules than the typical type readily available and have an online source?

I’ve been trying to find some higher quality capsules with no luck.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Anyone use different capsules than the typical type readily available and have an online source?
> 
> I’ve been trying to find some higher quality capsules with no luck.



I am too, I don't like the piece of foil on the top. It always wants to come off when you heat it. Plus I wouldn't care if it had that pull thing since I don't use it anyway. Foil spinners are just way too expensive.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Anyone use different capsules than the typical type readily available and have an online source?
> 
> I’ve been trying to find some higher quality capsules with no luck.



I'm pretty happy with the ones from MoreWine.


----------



## jgmann67

Never had a problem with the ones from my LHBS. I dip mine in a 4 quart pot of boiling water and it’s shrinks really well.


----------



## Jal5

My recent riesling


----------



## wildhair

Very nice!


----------



## Noontime

Boatboy24 said:


> Guess I should have put this here:


Love that hang tag label; very creative and very well done.


----------



## memnosine

Last bottle of the '75 Maderia. Recorking all my older wines, mostly really sweet (as you can see for this one), and decided to drink it instead. Very rich, smooth, and since it was baked in my basement estufa, the fact that the cork was in bad shape did not seem to have damaged the wine at all. Had to filter out the bits of the cork that came undone in the excitement. The XYL did the drawing, and the old Commodore PET dot matrix printer did the text. Ah, the good old days.


----------



## sour_grapes

Nice!

As long as we are talking about memories, is there a reason your user name is _memnosine_, rather than _mnemosine_ (or _mnemosyne_)? I have always been curious about this!


----------



## memnosine

Yes, I wanted to use mnemosyne, but some one had already registered it (this was for my original use back in the old User Group days), so I went with something close, and used ".sine" because I'm an EE. (I'm delighted that I remember that far back.)


----------



## sour_grapes

memnosine said:


> Yes, I wanted to use mnemosyne, but some one had already registered it (this was for my original use back in the old User Group days), so I went with something close, and used ".sine" because I'm an EE. (I'm delighted that I remember that far back.)



That is a great story/memory.


----------



## Boatboy24

Managed to get home a bit early today and label the 2017 Pinot Noir.


----------



## Mcjeff

A few of my recent bottles


----------



## Wingrace

Wow. These are excellent. What software did you use to create the label? I'd love to learn how you made them. 
thx


----------



## Mcjeff

Wingrace said:


> Wow. These are excellent. What software did you use to create the label? I'd love to learn how you made them.
> thx


Thanks for the comment. The 1st and last I used Avery labels. The 2nd and 3rd I used Noontime labels.


----------



## skyfire322

Here's a mock-up of my next wine: a Chilean Malbec/Carmenere/Cab Sauv blend aged in M+ Hungarian oak soaked in Whiskey. Calling it the Charon Blend, based on the Greek boatman of the Underworld. Hopefully it'll have an earthy, smoky flavor to fit the "theme"


----------



## Mario Dinis

My latest production, 2018 Merlot/Syrah/Cab sav, 2018 Port Style and 2018 Cab Sav/Syrah.


----------



## robert81650

Did you get the Pinot Noir label from Avery? I can't find it on the Avery website..


----------



## Mcjeff

robert81650 said:


> Did you get the Pinot Noir label from Avery? I can't find it on the Avery website..


If you are talking about the Black Cherry Pinot. I used the Avery site but I used the blank template and inserted the picture as the background.


----------



## Alibi Wines

IMG_20190803_102950



__ Alibi Wines
__ Aug 9, 2019





Here's a label I did for some Cherry Chocolate Dragon's Blood type wine I made for my daughter to give to her Bridesmaids.


----------



## Ignoble Grape

Alibi Wines said:


> IMG_20190803_102950
> 
> 
> 
> __ Alibi Wines
> __ Aug 9, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a label I did for some Cherry Chocolate Dragon's Blood type wine I made for my daughter to give to her Bridesmaids.


Very tasteful!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Not a wine label, but it contains my wine. I make a bunch of hot sauces from our garden. Ghost-Cat is my favourite so far.
This year will be my first growing carolina reapers and apocalypse scorpions, so need to come up with creative names for sauces based off those. I like blending them with booze, so will contain wine or whisky.


----------



## crushday

Very nice!


----------



## 1d10t

Guess I can't do a full delete.


----------



## Keith1940

No expenses spared with this fancy hand made label! I made this last August, beer bottles are perfect, especially if I want to make it a sparkling melomel.

To the right of the bottle is my Menard's fake rock which hides the wires to the well pump.


----------



## Saxton Cellars




----------



## gbrickey

Based on classic French Bordeaux labels. My daughter Amber gave me my first 1 gallon wine-making kit for Father's Day.


----------



## Scooter68

Mine is very simple because I'm cheap. Got a color laser a couple of months ago ($180.00) and it does labels nicely - not so great for photos but I didn't get it for that. So now this is my standard basic label. The background is in grey scale although the original image I used has some brown shades to it - the conversion does nicely and saves the color toner on the background image.


----------



## Kellcin

My wife's favorite wine. Muscadine Peach. This was last years label. I just started my 2019 Muscadine yesterday.


----------



## Shehanie Collette Silva

This is my standard label, with minor variations for different fruit. More of a gag label to give our family friends a chuckle or two


----------



## joeswine

All nice labels to be proud of.


----------



## Jal5

Shehanie Collette Silva said:


> View attachment 57040
> This is my standard label, with minor variations for different fruit. More of a gag label to give our family friends a chuckle or two


That’s beautiful very classy. Not a gag at all!


----------



## Tom Martin

Shehanie Collette Silva said:


> View attachment 57040
> This is my standard label, with minor variations for different fruit. More of a gag label to give our family friends a chuckle or two



Do you print these yourself or send them out to be printed?


----------



## Shehanie Collette Silva

Tom Martin said:


> Do you print these yourself or send them out to be printed?


The labels are actually from a company called Macday http://www.macday.ca/ , They have software called lasting impressions that you can download from Macday. Once you design the label on your own PC, it saves the file as a .lif file. This is a remarkable file in the sense, you can design the label in any font you have on your PC, and it will do something similar to high end graphics software on Apple PC'S do. It will almost 'suitcase' pack it. Meaning even if the destination pc doesn't have your PC's fonts, the destination pc will render the label properly. Most of the DIY winery places have the Printer and stock labels ready to go. You design the label with a particular stock label in mind. The winery's printer will just roll out the # of labels you want using your design. 15-20 cents per label. I take down to this place which is about 10 mins from where I live https://www.lusciouswines.com


----------



## motherofgallons

I made a label for my mojito skeeter pee  wraparound because I bottled it in 330 ml beer bottles. Painted in Corel Painter, edited in Photoshop/Illustrator.

His wings are mint leaves :3


----------



## gamble

Fall White Gerwertz with my wife's artwork


----------



## crushday

gamble said:


> Fall White Gerwertz with my wife's artwork


Love the label...nice job. Question: are those bottles corked? That's a lot of headroom left in the bottle...


----------



## carpcellars




----------



## Grant Izmirlian




----------



## dralarms

Grant Izmirlian said:


>


Your post isn’t showing up


----------



## skyfire322

My brother's dog, Judo, just passed away so I decided to make a special batch of labels for him.


----------



## skyfire322

And here's the label design for the rest of my Chilean Trio bottles.


----------



## mainshipfred

Had three 2018 wines left over with nothing to do with them. Hope it opens.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Had three 2018 wines left over with nothing to do with them. Hope it opens.



Love it. I did that with my 2015 'leftovers'. I'd done two other blends with the rest of the wine, so I just called it "Blend #3".


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> Had three 2018 wines left over with nothing to do with them. Hope it opens.



You know that this is a blend of Merlot and two more "esoteric" Bordeaux varietals. Meritage city, baby!


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> You know that this is a blend of Merlot and two more "esoteric" Bordeaux varietals. Meritage city, baby!



I know, I just liked the picture. I thought of Unsung Meritage, Mini Meritage, Kitchen Sink or something like that. The wine's not bottled, the labels aren't printed and it's not the best wine. I back sweetened to give to those who drink wine rather then appreciate it. There is a good chance I'll save the picture of a better wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> I know, I just liked the picture.



Nothing wrong with that! Party on, Wayne!


----------



## Americanhooch

I put together a one-size-fits all label with a blank to write in the details, as well as a stamp version of the same design. I stole the logo from a now closed dive bar in Austin. Not very wine-y, but it's fun.


----------



## Ignoble Grape

skyfire322 said:


> And here's the label design for the rest of my Chilean Trio bottles.
> 
> View attachment 58462


What are you using for your labels and printing @skyfire322


----------



## skyfire322

Ignoble Grape said:


> What are you using for your labels and printing @skyfire322



I use Stoney Creek Winepress. I'll do the design in Photoshop, then just import it to the website. I like it because you can choose shiny or flat finish labels, they have a lot of custom shapes, and also label templates. After shipping, I typically pay about $35 for three dozen labels. I get them in about a week, as well!


----------



## montanarick

Just bottled today. Image is from Public Domain


----------



## dralarms

montanarick said:


> Just bottled today. Image is from Public Domain
> View attachment 58699


Love that label


----------



## montanarick

dralarms said:


> Love that label


Thank You


----------



## dralarms

How about email me the picture.


----------



## mainshipfred

I just bought some clear labels from Onlinelabels.com. They come on a white paper backing. Printed 55 labels for the Pinot Noir and they looked pretty good except when you peeled the label from the backing, the labels were kind of translucent and on an antique green bottle you couldn't really see the label pic or the writing. They really look kind of cool on a clear bottle though.


----------



## Noontime

Yeah that does look good on the clear. Clear labels are tricky... you usually need a printer that will print white behind everything else. Home printers use the white background of the paper to create lighter colors. It is possible to make great labels if you keep that in mind while designing, and of course they only work on lighter brighter white and rose wines.


----------



## Mario Dinis

2019 Port Style, 2019Petite Sirah/Cabernet Sauvignon and 2019 Cabernet sauvignon/Merlot/Petite Sirah.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mario Dinis said:


> 2019 Port Style, 2019Petite Sirah/Cabernet Sauvignon and 2019 Cabernet sauvignon/Merlot/Petite Sirah.



Very nice, Mario.


----------



## Mario Dinis

Boatboy24 said:


> Very nice, Mario.


Thank you


----------



## mainshipfred

Mario Dinis said:


> 2019 Port Style, 2019Petite Sirah/Cabernet Sauvignon and 2019 Cabernet sauvignon/Merlot/Petite Sirah.



Pretty classy, nice job!


----------



## Mario Dinis

mainshipfred said:


> Pretty classy, nice job!


Thank you


----------



## Ted Brumleve




----------



## BreBusch

Put the cart before the horse and designed this for my first attempt at country wine! Just pitched the yeast yesterday. These forums have been so helpful! 

_Editing to show the labels we did for our first kit wine. COVID has really given us a great opportunity to start what is going to be a wonderful lifelong hobby!_


----------



## Johnd

Welcome to WMT!! Good luck on the first venture!


----------



## Jal5

I may have posted this already. A merlot from 2019 juice bottled during the shutdown.


----------



## winemanden

BreBusch said:


> Put the cart before the horse and designed this for my first attempt at country wine! Just pitched the yeast yesterday. These forums have been so helpful!
> 
> _Editing to show the labels we did for our first kit wine. COVID has really given us a great opportunity to start what is going to be a wonderful lifelong hobby!_


Welcome. If your wines are as good as the labels you'll wish you started earlier.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

montanarick said:


> Just bottled today. Image is from Public Domain
> View attachment 58699


I just love this label. Would you share the site that you went to for this image? Much appreciated.............................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy

T


Ted Brumleve said:


> View attachment 60309


Ted, love your very unique and fanciful label.......very creative!............................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy

mainshipfred said:


> I just bought some clear labels from Onlinelabels.com. They come on a white paper backing. Printed 55 labels for the Pinot Noir and they looked pretty good except when you peeled the label from the backing, the labels were kind of translucent and on an antique green bottle you couldn't really see the label pic or the writing. They really look kind of cool on a clear bottle though.View attachment 59679


Fred, good info to know. Thanks for sharing. It does look really cool on the clear..................Dizzy


----------



## crushday

I’ve decided on the simplistic approach and have given space to write the year with a sharpie. I got these labels printed for 8 cents each but had to get 1000 for that price.


----------



## TD Fermenting

First wine, first label. Definitely a little meh, but homage to 4 legged friends, past and present. Avoids family complaints about being excluded or included.


----------



## Tom Martin

Just bottled our first wine batches and came up with this label.


----------



## danvoell

Hi everyone, I recently purchased a commercial printing machine (Epson Surepress) in an auction. Epson is coming to install and train me on it over the next couple weeks. If anyone has a small run they need help with (free of charge - pay shipping only), please PM or email me as I need some test projects to run while I am being trained. First come first serve. Dan - Midwest Label Supply.


----------



## koolmoto

danvoell said:


> Hi everyone, I recently purchased a commercial printing machine (Epson Surepress) in an auction. Epson is coming to install and train me on it over the next couple weeks. If anyone has a small run they need help with (free of charge - pay shipping only), please PM or email me as I need some test projects to run while I am being trained. First come first serve. Dan - Midwest Label Supply.


Hi Dan, wow that's awesome! Do you know if fancy, textured, art paper type label stocks are readily available and if your machine would print on them? I was thinking about printing a label something like this 3D render I made:


----------



## danvoell

koolmoto said:


> Hi Dan, wow that's awesome! Do you know if fancy, textured, art paper type label stocks are readily available and if your machine would print on them? I was thinking about printing a label something like this 3D render I made:
> View attachment 63832


I can do fancy textured paper. It still might be a month before I am setup. Feel free to email [email protected]. I'll get back to you once I have exact paper options.


----------



## roddog

Just started making my own wine this past new year and want o start making some labels. Quick question about non-tradiational labeling. Looking at something like Mulderbosch Sav Blanc. they have a skinny label that does up under the cap. Anyone use labels like this and perhaps more importantly, is there any reason why one should not make labels that go all the way over cork (one side to the other) so that as I stand looking at my wine rack, I can see specifics on the labels covering the end of the neck.


----------



## cmason1957

Since you are a home-winemaker, not selling your product, you can do whatever you think looks good, makes it easier for you to find what you are looking for. The sky is the limit.


----------



## roddog

cmason1957 said:


> Since you are a home-winemaker, not selling your product, you can do whatever you think looks good, makes it easier for you to find what you are looking for. The sky is the limit.



Yes, I just do not see any example so I was wondering if there was some techinical reason why labels like this were not in use.


----------



## Bliorg

This is what I came up with for my blueberry port I bottled a few months ago...


----------



## koolmoto

These are beer labels that I did for a friend's brewery. I am working on some like these for my wines.


----------



## Chuck E

My latest label...


----------



## Bliorg

And a limoncello label...


----------



## koolmoto

Here's one for my latest wild plum wine. The plums were picked on Chase street in the sunset, hence the name.


----------



## koolmoto

koolmoto said:


> Here's one for my latest wild plum wine. The plums were picked on Chase street in the sunset, hence the name.


Or maybe this one. LOL


----------



## GR!

Came up with this because it matches a cool cork shrink wrap I found with birds on it. Also happened to be listening to the Beatles when I designed it.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

Bliorg said:


> And a limoncello label...
> View attachment 64431


Perry.........................very nicely done!.......................................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy

roddog said:


> Just started making my own wine this past new year and want o start making some labels. Quick question about non-tradiational labeling. Looking at something like Mulderbosch Sav Blanc. they have a skinny label that does up under the cap. Anyone use labels like this and perhaps more importantly, is there any reason why one should not make labels that go all the way over cork (one side to the other) so that as I stand looking at my wine rack, I can see specifics on the labels covering the end of the neck.


If you are* covering the cork *do you think you will be interfering with the microoxidation process?..............................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy

koolmoto said:


> Here's one for my latest wild plum wine. The plums were picked on Chase street in the sunset, hence the name.
> View attachment 64447


Pretty........................................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy

koolmoto said:


> Or maybe this one. LOL
> View attachment 64462


You bottled it "cloudy"??..................................Dizzy


----------



## koolmoto

DizzyIzzy said:


> You bottled it "cloudy"??..................................Dizzy


No no- Its the leftover wine after I racked carboys. I just bottled it and made a joke label to let my neighbor have a taste that day.


----------



## MikoPr

Our next batch of labels learning lots from this group love it. Mead and I will soon be friends

Miko


----------



## koolmoto

Might do this for our strawberry wine


----------



## akron

A whimsical story label I made some time ago.


----------



## sour_grapes

akron said:


> A whimsical story label I made some time ago.



I see you made Dan Quayle's favorite wine!


----------



## koolmoto

akron said:


> A whimsical story label I made some time ago.


Wow how was that wine? Never heard of potatoe wine before! What's it taste like?


----------



## akron

koolmoto said:


> Wow how was that wine? Never heard of potatoe wine before! What's it taste like?


It was a surprise to me. It came out to be a nice crisp white that my wife loves. I think if it were just potatos it would be a bit bland. A side benefit was that we got to eat the potatos!


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## MrTea

First few batches and labels


----------



## hounddawg

akron said:


> It was a surprise to me. It came out to be a nice crisp white that my wife loves. I think if it were just potatos it would be a bit bland. A side benefit was that we got to eat the potatos!


what was put into your tatters to keep it from being bland, and what type of tatters
DAWG


----------



## akron

hounddawg said:


> what was put into your tatters to keep it from being bland, and what type of tatters
> DAWG


HI DAWG. I looked up my old notes on it and besides russet potatos I had ginger, orange juice concentrate. I had to use 16 tsp of acid to get to TA=.6. That may have helped some. I borrowed from several recipes. It was just an experiment to use the potatoes that would have gone to waste.


----------



## hounddawg

akron said:


> HI DAWG. I looked up my old notes on it and besides russet potatos I had ginger, orange juice concentrate. I had to use 16 tsp of acid to get to TA=.6. That may have helped some. I borrowed from several recipes. It was just an experiment to use the potatoes that would have gone to waste.


thank you AKRON,
yeah i like my wines but i like to experiment with odd things, the curse of having enough carboys, oops, i never said that , anyway tatters caught my attention, that's about as odd as it gets, so after i'm done with my current experiment, tatters sound fun to try, thank you for letting me know, 
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24

MrTea said:


> First few batches and labels
> 
> View attachment 64784
> 
> 
> View attachment 64785



Very nice. Just be careful there. I'm "Broad Run Cellars".


----------



## MrTea

Boatboy24 said:


> Very nice. Just be careful there. I'm "Broad Run Cellars".



Darn, I thought I was being more unique than I actually was!! Great names all around


----------



## KCCam

Well, I finally got something I think approaches what I had in mind for my latest Dragon Bloods. There is *LOTS *of room for improvement as I learn what software to use to do what. No, I did not do the artwork (I wish!), but to the best of my knowledge, images and fonts are public domain or open source. I did front and back labels so I could describe the Dragon Blood concept a bit. I hope it does @dangerdave's creation justice. This is my first attempt at creating my own labels, being inspired by @Val-the-Brew-Gal's creative genius (make sure you check out her work!).

*My home-grown Saskatoon Berry Dragon Blood:*







*And the Evans Cherry / Blueberry Dragon Blood:*


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

KCCam said:


> Well, I finally got something I think approaches what I had in mind for my latest Dragon Bloods. There is *LOTS *of room for improvement as I learn what software to use to do what. No, I did not do the artwork (I wish!), but to the best of my knowledge, images and fonts are public domain or open source. I did front and back labels so I could describe the Dragon Blood concept a bit. I hope it does @dangerdave's creation justice. This is my first attempt at creating my own labels, being inspired by @Val-the-Brew-Gal's creative genius (make sure you check out her work!).



You did an awesome job! I love the artwork (I've used those on my labels as well because if your making Dragon Blood you need dragons ) and the font is perfect. I notice you've put the ABV and litres on the front label... I'm going to steal that idea! I'm very impressed


----------



## FrameofLightDesigner

My partner and I are HUGE into fist tanks. Between home and my office, we have 12 tanks. Just to explain why this label makes so much sense for my wines. Also, the clownfish are our actual clownfish  When I actually print the label, the wine name will go in the void under the wine bottle in a white script font.


----------



## FrameofLightDesigner

My partner, Ben, and I settled on a label, finally. A friend of ours passed away 4 years ago. Ben knew him before Ben and I even met. They were very close and Ross is how I learned Ben's ins and outs. Ross was very important to us. After Ross passed, Ben always said that every time he saw a red tailed hawk, he knew Ross was there, with him. So I presented a label to Ben featuring the Red tail Hawk, and without hesitation, we chose that one out of the 3. I used two tribal hawks and turned their tails red, the two hawks representing Ben and I.


----------



## Mac60

This years Super Tuscan Label


----------



## DPCellars

I have a couple here. Two from last year and two that are being sent to the printers later for the 2020 vintage.


----------



## winemaker81

I originally designed my labels to be cost effective to print on an inkjet. I tried a colored background and burned through $75 in ink for 4 cases of wine before I realized what I did. Later I tried colored paper, but went back to plain white.

The inkjet is no longer used -- a color laser printer produces amazingly crisp labels.

Avery _Design & Print_ is used for design. The desktop program is no longer available, Avery only supports the online version. [I have the last desktop version, if anyone is interested.] I print to PDF, which can be taken to a print shop (like Staples) for printing. Staples will use your media, if you want.

My Epson inkjet came with a hundred or so fonts, so I experiment. All labels look a bit different, due to font differences and the inclusion of graphics and photos.

The Exotic Fruit-White Zin is printed on heavier plain paper, put on with a glue stick. Soak the label, let it set 5 minutes, and it peels off with very little residue.

The Merlot and Pinot Noir are printed on Avery Presta 94215 media. It goes on with no fuss. The material doesn't run, and it peels off VERY easily, no soaking required. I got a good price, buying 100 sheets at a time.


----------



## Aeludor

I went through Avery labels and ordered 40 of their water resistant wine labels. 

I got the picture off deviant art and was able to get permission from the artist.

I couldn't be happier with the final result and I would use avery again in a heartbeat.


----------



## JustJoe

Aeludor said:


> I went through Avery labels and ordered 40 of their water resistant wine labels.
> 
> I got the picture off deviant art and was able to get permission from the artist.
> 
> I couldn't be happier with the final result and I would use avery again in a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 68176


Have you tried to remove the Avery labels? I have been searching for a label that can be removed without soaking or scrubbing or scraping; something that can be just pulled off.


----------



## winemaker81

I recently started using Avery Surface Safe White Film for Signs, 3-1/3" x 4" (6/sheet). They peel right off with no problem. I've mis-aligned a few, peeled them up, and put back down without damage.

I print on a color laser printer, which is very durable. I don't know how durable an inkjet will be.

Ordering in bulk on the Avery site was the best price I could find when I ordered last year.


----------



## JustJoe

winemaker81 said:


> I recently started using Avery Surface Safe White Film for Signs, 3-1/3" x 4" (6/sheet). They peel right off with no problem. I've mis-aligned a few, peeled them up, and put back down without damage.
> 
> I print on a color laser printer, which is very durable. I don't know how durable an inkjet will be.
> 
> Ordering in bulk on the Avery site was the best price I could find when I ordered last year.


Thanks! That looks like exactly what I wanted. Have you removed any after they were on the bottle for a year or two?


----------



## winemaker81

JustJoe said:


> Have you removed any after they were on the bottle for a year or two?


The longest so far is 9 months.


----------



## Noontime

Aeludor said:


> I went through Avery labels and ordered 40 of their water resistant wine labels.
> 
> I got the picture off deviant art and was able to get permission from the artist.
> 
> I couldn't be happier with the final result and I would use avery again in a heartbeat.


Great job! And I commend you on getting the artist's permission, wonderful!


----------



## Noontime

JustJoe said:


> Have you tried to remove the Avery labels? I have been searching for a label that can be removed without soaking or scrubbing or scraping; something that can be just pulled off.


If you're looking for something pre-designed, we have The Everything Label which is removable, reusable, washable, and erasable. We have hundreds of designs you can personalize. you can checkout the youtube video here.


----------



## montanarick

SHEETLABELS.COM PRODUCT SL571. These are
Blank Sheet Labels

3.75" x 4.75" (SL571)

Removable White Polyester Weatherproof (for laser printers) (RXW)

4 labels per sheet

8.5" x 11" sheet

I've been only using these for past several years and they work just great. peal right off when you're done with them (they can also be removed for repositioning too). I take them to Staples to be printed on their laser printer. Cost is about $0.65 per sheet based on order of 100 sheets.


----------



## geek

Noontime said:


> If you're looking for something pre-designed, we have The Everything Label which is removable, reusable, washable, and erasable. We have hundreds of designs you can personalize. you can checkout the youtube video here.



Wow, what’s the cost for those?


----------



## jackl

I grow my own grapes, plums and apples and our dog Maisey loved to follow me as tended to the crops. She passed away 2 years ago, but is memorialized in my wine labels that includes a drawing my daughter painted of her from a picture with an apple in her mouth.


----------



## ehlen5

geek said:


> Wow, what’s the cost for those?


Sorry for the emoji......fat clumsy finger


----------



## sour_grapes

ehlen5 said:


> Sorry for the emoji......fat clumsy finger



I think you can change it. Just click again on the "Like button" on the lower right.


----------



## MarcOlivetti

I went to David Noone’s Noontime Custom Labels site (www.noontimelabels.com) after reading this thread, and it was amazingly easy to create a label for my first kit of Stag’s Leap Merlot! I ordered a set and just got a notice that I’m “in production”. I can’t wait to receive and will post a picture of the label when I receive


----------



## MarcOlivetti

And here’s the picture


----------



## geek

Nice designs there but it seems like $1 per label.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> Nice designs there but it seems like $1 per label.


Yes, the price is a bit steep for me. I get a sheet printed at Staples for $0.60 USD, and I do 6 labels/sheet.


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> Yes, the price is a bit steep for me. I get a sheet printed at Staples for $0.60 USD, and I do 6 labels/sheet.



I used to print my own but since the company shut down the building I don't have access to our high-end printer  
I designed my labels with Maestro from online labels dot com.


----------



## MarcOlivetti

$1 is a great value when you look at time to design, waste from proofs, consumables (paper, ink, labels), shipping, and of course quality. IMO.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> I used to print my own but since the company shut down the building I don't have access to our high-end printer


Ditto.

I'm using Avery Design & Print. They discontinued the desktop version -- I'm using the last version that was published. I tried their online version a couple of years ago -- it used fonts my printer didn't support to I wasted half a dozen sheets of labels as the font substitution was FUBAR. I haven't tried it since then.


----------



## Boatboy24

MarcOlivetti said:


> I went to David Noone’s Noontime Custom Labels site (www.noontimelabels.com) after reading this thread, and it was amazingly easy to create a label for my first kit of Stag’s Leap Merlot! I ordered a set and just got a notice that I’m “in production”. I can’t wait to receive and will post a picture of the label when I receive



Definitely quality labels. They give your bottles that 'Pro' feel.


----------



## David Violante

I saw this email yesterday and it made me think immediately of all the amazing labels here. There’s a little time left in The WineMaker Home Wine Label Contest. I don’t have anything to enter but there are some great ones here that should be sent in!


----------



## Tigre Cieca di Bocco

I decided to go without labels for my first batch and use the craft paper cellar tabs. I designed a rubber stamp to add a little more character to the tags. Maybe I will take my design to labels moving forward but have not decided yet


----------



## mainshipfred

Pretty simple but may be one of my favorites.


----------



## Noontime

mainshipfred said:


> Pretty simple but may be one of my favorites.
> Love the name and imagery. A lot of people get "witty" wrong, great job.


----------



## NCWC

This wine has .....


----------



## Noontime

mainshipfred said:


> Pretty simple but may be one of my favorites.


Sorry messed up my previous post.
Love the name and imagery of the bluesberry. A lot of people get "witty" wrong, great job.


----------



## thumpper23

Named and designed after one of my pups, couple of the 15 different varieties of fruit wine i currently have.


----------



## BreBusch

Started making wine last year in June and safe to say I am addicted! Just bottled our sixth batch, and started a 5 gallon batch of skeeter pee! We name each one after something going on in our lives, so I am happy to introduce "Vaccine Selfie!"

Bonus label for our future batch, named in honor of our puppy who will be coming home right around the time we bottle!


----------



## Chuck Rairdan

Just wanted to pass along that I received my first order of wine labels from SheetLabels.com and am very pleased with the price and outcome. Several of the main label makers in my review offer only rounded corners and seem to be geared more to volume orders.


----------



## Fred_Meka

Tha my fruit wind products from yaounde Cameroun


----------



## Fred_Meka

that my fruits wine from Cameroun


----------



## Bliorg

The label for the fruit wine we just bottled:




2020 Bubba’s Blend by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Chuck Rairdan

Received my second batch from Sheetlabels.com. This set looked a little bleached out compared to the first set. They reprinted the batch for free although their policy says this variation can happen. They offer color matching as a safeguard, but that may be an add-on service. Either way, I plan to go that route to ensure high quality for an otherwise good experience so far.


----------



## winemaker81

One of my habits has been to print half a dozen joke labels. The reaction of folks when reading the fine print can be entertaining. This one is a first draft for next fall:




BTW: the background picture is the mansion prop from the Monster Movie Matinee, which broadcast in Syracuse NY from the 60's into the 80's (AFAIK). As a child it creeped me out. As an adult, I find it sad that folks don't allow themselves to be entertained by truly cheesy special effects.

I'm made some overtly weird labels, but I find they are not as much fun. Subtle is more entertaining -- for me, anyway.


----------



## winemaker81

In the late 90's, I had been out of winemaking for a few years, then jumped back in. Among other things I tried a Cabernet Sauvignon concentrate and a WineArt White Bordeaux kit. Both actually turned out ok, but feeling whimsical, my labels for each batch were not serious.







The labels were created using Microsoft Word, as I didn't have a decent graphics program. Kind of klugy ... but it worked!


----------



## Bliorg

winemaker81 said:


> BTW: the background picture is the mansion prop from the Monster Movie Matinee, which broadcast in Syracuse NY from the 60's into the 80's (AFAIK). As a child it creeped me out. As an adult, I find it sad that folks don't allow themselves to be entertained by truly cheesy special effects.


Agreed. I grew up watching Son of Svengoolie on WFLD in Chicago. Loved (and still do) those classic cheese-o-rama horror flicks. To my delight, several years ago I found that Rich Koz is again playing Svengoolie on MeTV Saturday nights. My family hates it... 

I like the labels.


----------



## montanarick

Chuck Rairdan said:


> Received my second batch from Sheetlabels.com. This set looked a little bleached out compared to the first set. They reprinted the batch for free although their policy says this variation can happen. They offer color matching as a safeguard, but that may be an add-on service. Either way, I plan to go that route to ensure high quality for an otherwise good experience so far.


I've used sheetlabes for couple of years now - I create the label online from their site, download the pdf file and take blank label sheets to Staples to have them printed


----------



## SLM

Funny. You folks are all so professional, I guess I'm a misfit. If I didn't need to identify the contents I wouldn't bother with a label at all. I can't even be bothered to peel the old labels off.

BTW, I didn't want to be branded a heretic so I kept my mouth shut about SP. I made a batch and I must say I'm not a fan. It tastes like, well, lemonade. That is until... I added a splash of bourbon. Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## winemaker81

SLM said:


> Funny. You folks are all so professional, I guess I'm a misfit.


Nahhh. Everyone has their own likes and dislikes. Most of the folks in this thread like labels, so it's weighted in that direction.

I have odd bottles for which I ran out of labels, e.g., have 27 bottles, only printed 4 sheets of 6. The remaining 3 have a strip of painter's tape with the name on them. I tend to use these first.

Oddly, I've noticed the lack of a proper label doesn't affect the taste much, if at all ....


----------



## SLM

winemaker81 said:


> Oddly, I've noticed the lack of a proper label doesn't affect the taste much, if at all ....


Exactly! Some of my favorite wineries have quite unimpressive labels.


----------



## AcreageWine

I have been buying my labels from Avery, they are water resistant and easy peel, so far I am very happy with them.


----------



## winemaker81

After 40 years of production, the _Fazekas Winery_ is done.

Nope! I'm not done making wine! In modern terms, I'm "rebranding".

My elder son started making wine on his own over a year ago, after helping me with my production since long before he was legally old enough to drink (well, in the USA, anyway). I developed a logo for him, but he's been unable to come up with a satisfactory name for his wines. He's making some kits on his own, and collaborated with me on our 2020 reds and a Sauvignon Blanc.

He was going to purchase red grapes next fall and do his own thing, but I suggested we continue doing what is working very well -- collaboration.

Last weekend I had a brain fart and went in a different direction, label-wise:




and created a different version with my son's logo:




I will bottle my solo wines with my logo, he will bottle his solo wines with is logo, and collaborations will be bottled half-and-half.

I've half-passed the baton to the next generation. It will be fully his eventually ... but we're both hoping for not all that soon!


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> After 40 years of production, the _Fazekas Winery_ is done.
> 
> Nope! I'm not done making wine! In modern terms, I'm "rebranding".
> 
> My elder son started making wine on his own over a year ago, after helping me with my production since long before he was legally old enough to drink (well, in the USA, anyway). I developed a logo for him, but he's been unable to come up with a satisfactory name for his wines. He's making some kits on his own, and collaborated with me on our 2020 reds and a Sauvignon Blanc.
> 
> He was going to purchase red grapes next fall and do his own thing, but I suggested we continue doing what is working very well -- collaboration.
> 
> Last weekend I had a brain fart and went in a different direction, label-wise:
> 
> View attachment 76523
> 
> 
> and created a different version with my son's logo:
> 
> View attachment 76524
> 
> 
> I will bottle my solo wines with my logo, he will bottle his solo wines with is logo, and collaborations will be bottled half-and-half.
> 
> I've half-passed the baton to the next generation. It will be fully his eventually ... but we're both hoping for not all that soon!



Wish my son had some passion for it but nobody at home used to help and may be the reason why I stopped making wine 

Nice seeing you and your son have that same common passion.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> Nice seeing you and your son have that same common passion.


Only 1 of his friends is red drinker. The others drink beer or wine coolers or mixed drinks. This shared interest is good for both of us.

My younger son is more of a beer drinker, although he was also a helper when he was younger and when he's visiting he's VERY willing to help, especially with quality control. He may never make wine, but I suspect that after he gets a house he'll start beer making.


----------



## mainshipfred

Most of the time my youngest son helps with crush and bottling, sometimes with press. That's really all I need help with.


----------



## Khristyjeff

My sons helped me lift carboys until I bought an All In One Pump. I'm pretty sure they're ok with being replaced since they're not yet old enough to drink it.


----------



## vezePilot

I made labels for my beer, but used them only for a few batches and then left off. Too much trouble for so many bottles, which were used quickly. For the wine I have in progress, the larger bottles and potential for aging makes the labels more valuable.


----------



## winemaker81

vezePilot said:


> I made labels for my beer, but used them only for a few batches and then left off.


 Ditto. I use a Sharpie and write the year and batch number (for that year) on the cap, e.g., 1-1. I don't drink a lot of beer so there's often only 1 batch in the year, but on the off-chance I make a second, I keep the naming schema.


----------



## SteveH

I think I enjoy making the labels as much as making the wine and my pup has to make an appearance somewhere on the label.


----------



## winemaker81

winemaker81 said:


> My younger son is more of a beer drinker, although he was also a helper when he was younger and when he's visiting he's VERY willing to help, especially with quality control. He may never make wine, but I suspect that after he gets a house he'll start beer making.


My newly married younger son questioned me recently about making wine. They are looking to buy a house next year and he's planning for fermentation room ... so I'll need to invent another logo ...


----------



## Kross

My first 6 wines ever. Labeling for me is half the challenge.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

SteveH said:


> I think I enjoy making the labels as much as making the wine and my pup has to make an appearance somewhere on the label.
> 
> View attachment 81532
> 
> View attachment 81534
> 
> View attachment 81531



Your photography is good. Do you do this yourself? If so, nice job.


----------



## Kross

Thanks Dennis, yes I have always had an interest in photography. The photography is mine and then my daughter designs the labels for me. She is a graphic designer. I really like the creativity of your labels! They are very unique! This is my latest label.


----------



## SteveH

Dennis Griffith said:


> Your photography is good. Do you do this yourself? If so, nice job.


Thanks, I like tinkering with photoshop elements and then upload to crushtag to have them printed. I pull images from the internet and piece them together and add in my pup.


----------



## Kross

SteveH said:


> Thanks, I like tinkering with photoshop elements and then upload to crushtag to have them printed. I pull images from the internet and piece them together and add in my pup.


I have mine printed by Avery. I might consider trying crushtag? Are you please with their printing and the label material?


----------



## SteveH

Kross said:


> I have mine printed by Avery. I might consider trying crushtag? Are you please with their printing and the label material?


I do like the vinyl material they print on and the labels peel off easily under hot running water also. The quality is pretty decent of images also. It's not super sharp but it is very good.


----------



## Noontime

SteveH said:


> I do like the vinyl material they print on and the labels peel off easily under hot running water also. The quality is pretty decent of images also. It's not super sharp but it is very good.


Certainly not looking to blatantly advertise, but seems pertinent to the conversation; Noontime Labels has The Everything Label that peels off dry, no water, solvents, or scrubbing. It's also reusable (remove and put on another bottle) and washable (keep the label on the bottle and use for another wine). It's permanent in that it stays on until you want it off and handles ice and water, etc. It's also erasable so you can write on it with permanent marker and then erase with alcohol.


----------



## Kross

SteveH said:


> I do like the vinyl material they print on and the labels peel off easily under hot running water also. The quality is pretty decent of images also. It's not super sharp but it is very good.


I’m trying out Crushtag so we will see. The labels is a bit smaller than the Avery label and with shipping more than the Avery labels. So I will see who has the better quality label.


----------



## jgmann67

I’m using art work from my daughter. The grapes are from 2020’s trip to DC.


----------



## Mekpdue

I've got two to share. The Avery 4-3/4 x 3-1/2" Arched label printed from Avery.com The price is too high without a discount so maybe on round two I'll see if I can download and print at Staples. 24 labels at $1.45/label 

The second is a planned Winexpert Exotic Fruit label I'm toying with. It has been created from sheetlabels.com and clocks in at $1.00/each for 30 3" X 4" 
Monkey Island? Yes, a very good J. Geils Band song, and yes, I changed my winery names for these 'fun' wines.


----------



## mainshipfred

Saw your winery name and it reminded of one of my old-time favorite musicians. In case you don't know he wrote Gentle on my Mind for Glen Campbell.


----------



## winemaker81

I bottled a FWK Barbera yesterday, getting the labels printed this week. Started in August, this was planned as an early drinker -- no skin packs, 1 oz medium toast Hungarian cubes for 4 months in the carboy. Although it will improve over the next 6 months, it's VERY drinkable now, oddly fruity on the front end with a slightly sour aftertaste that is surprisingly pleasant. [I like sour patch-type candies, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.  ]

The background picture is a landscape from Tuscany which I found online.


----------



## mbrssmd

First harvest (2020), first bottling (2021).


----------



## Noontime

Mekpdue said:


> I've got two to share. The Avery 4-3/4 x 3-1/2" Arched label printed from Avery.com The price is too high without a discount so maybe on round two I'll see if I can download and print at Staples. 24 labels at $1.45/label
> 
> The second is a planned Winexpert Exotic Fruit label I'm toying with. It has been created from sheetlabels.com and clocks in at $1.00/each for 30 3" X 4"
> Monkey Island? Yes, a very good J. Geils Band song, and yes, I changed my winery names for these 'fun' wines.


If $1.00 a label is a reasonable price for you, labels at www.noontimelabels.com start there and go down with quantity. And we have The Everything Label specifically for home winemakers and brewers.


----------



## mainshipfred

Noontime said:


> If $1.00 a label is a reasonable price for you, labels at www.noontimelabels.com start there and go down with quantity. And we have The Everything Label specifically for home winemakers and brewers.




David, I design and print my own labels but that is a pretty amazing product.


----------



## TCPT18

Mekpdue said:


> I've got two to share. The Avery 4-3/4 x 3-1/2" Arched label printed from Avery.com The price is too high without a discount so maybe on round two I'll see if I can download and print at Staples. 24 labels at $1.45/label
> 
> The second is a planned Winexpert Exotic Fruit label I'm toying with. It has been created from sheetlabels.com and clocks in at $1.00/each for 30 3" X 4"
> Monkey Island? Yes, a very good J. Geils Band song, and yes, I changed my winery names for these 'fun' wines.
> View attachment 83493
> View attachment 83492
> View attachment 83493
> 
> View attachment 83492


When I was printing labels I would create on canva, transfer to avery to make the label, save to thumb drive and printed a copy for reference. Then took to my local copy printer to print on laser. at 25 cents per page (6 labels per page) for color print and the cost of the labels it was a great deal. Much less than $1 per label. Quality was so much better than my print at home labels....


----------



## Mekpdue

TCPT18 said:


> When I was printing labels I would create on canva, transfer to avery to make the label, save to thumb drive and printed a copy for reference. Then took to my local copy printer to print on laser. at 25 cents per page (6 labels per page) for color print and the cost of the labels it was a great deal. Much less than $1 per label. Quality was so much better than my print at home labels....


This is something I need to find, a good program to design labels (not standard clip
art in their design set), then download as pdf then off to Staples. Based on a lot of comments, printing at Staples seems to be the most cost effective. Printing at home has its advantages and when my ink swilling inkjet dies, a decent laser printer and labels will likely be my long term solution.
I’ve tried Avery, and while it’s cloud based app is decent, I need to spend more time with it. Canva I’m not familiar with and will do a search.
Thank you.


----------



## winemaker81

Mekpdue said:


> This is something I need to find, a good program to design labels (not standard clip
> art in their design set), then download as pdf then off to Staples. Based on a lot of comments, printing at Staples seems to be the most cost effective. Printing at home has its advantages and when my ink swilling inkjet dies, a decent laser printer and labels will likely be my long term solution.
> I’ve tried Avery, and while its cloud based app is decent, I need to spend more time with it. Canva I’m not familiar with and will do a search.


I use the desktop version of Avery Design & Print, which is no longer available. It's not the most full featured product, but it does what it's designed for, and when I design a label, it scales it across the page, e.g., I get 6 properly placed labels. I print to PDF and print on a color laser printer.

Paint.net is great for modifying graphics, although the learning curve is steep. When I need to do something new, I look for a tutorial. But the tool is not good for labels, as text becomes an object, so it can't be changed; it must be recreated.

I've tried other tools for labels, and while most work fine for design, they don't scale across the page well. I'll check Canva.

For really good labels, inkjets don't work. Media also matters -- I started using Avery Surface Safe White Film for Signs. It doesn't run when printed on a laser, and the labels peel right off. If you misplace a label, you can peel it off and restick with no problem. And when the bottle is empty, prepping for the next batch is simple.


----------



## winemaker81

Craig (@cmason1957) pointed out this thread in a current thread, and while I've posted in it, I've not looked at it historically. Soooo ... I went back to #1. I "liked" @Noontime's first post in this thread, 10 years later!



Noontime said:


> View attachment 4535


----------



## Obbnw

Well I did it - went through all 138 pages. 

Normally I don't bother with labels but I have a family event this summer and am thinking about making some. Lots of nice labels here for inspiration.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

My first


----------



## NCWC

We have a wine making club here is a label for the wine we drink when working


----------



## Noontime

Obbnw said:


> Well I did it - went through all 138 pages.


WOW! That is impressive.


----------



## vezePilot

Noontime said:


> Certainly not looking to blatantly advertise, but seems pertinent to the conversation; Noontime Labels has The Everything Label that peels off dry, no water, solvents, or scrubbing. It's also reusable (remove and put on another bottle) and washable (keep the label on the bottle and use for another wine). It's permanent in that it stays on until you want it off and handles ice and water, etc. It's also erasable so you can write on it with permanent marker and then erase with alcohol.




I thank you for blatantly advertising. Scraping my own labels off has become a chore. I am seriously considering Noontime. Thanks Again!


----------



## Mario Dinis

My latest batch.


----------



## Noontime

Mario Dinis said:


> My latest batch.


They look fantastic. Great job.


----------



## crushday

Getting ready to bottle a Clos Du Lac Cabernet Franc that is an excellent wine. Going with a beefier bottle on this one…


----------



## Mario Dinis

Noontime said:


> They look fantastic. Great job.


Thank you.


----------



## winemaker81

In the last year I've re-designed my labels, using a graphic as a background. I like the designs enough that I decided to re-label my last few cases of certain wines from 2018 and 2019. Following are the original labels followed by their replacements. In the case of the Merlot and Zinfandel, I used stretched the original graphic, faded it, and used it as the background.


----------



## vezePilot

So even if & when I do switch to NoonTime labels, there is still the effort of the one-time removal of labels from wine I have purchased in order to re-use the Bottles. Methods I have previously used involved soaking and washing and peeling, which was such a mess.

Now I am simply scraping the labels off the dry bottles with a sharp knife, and using a powerful hand cleaner to remove the glue residue. This is working well, is more rapid than earlier methods, and not such a mess.

At this point I have a full set of 30 brown bottles for Cabernet Sauvignon, a full set of green bottles for Watermelon Fruit, more than a full set of clear for Moscato or Fruit, and nearly a full set of 30 of the more shapely bottles for Pinot Noir.

Time to start coming up with better ideas for label artwork.



.


----------



## cmason1957

vezePilot said:


> So even if & when I do switch to NoonTime labels, there is still the effort of the one-time removal of labels from wine I have purchased in order to re-use the Bottles. Methods I have previously used involved soaking and washing and peeling, which was such a mess.
> 
> Now I am simply scraping the labels off the dry bottles with a sharp knife, and using a powerful hand cleaner to remove the glue residue. This is working well, is more rapid than earlier methods, and not such a mess.
> 
> At this point I have a full set of 30 brown bottles for Cabernet Sauvignon, a full set of green bottles for Watermelon Fruit, more than a full set of clear for Moscato or Fruit, and nearly a full set of 30 of the more shapely bottles for Pinot Noir.
> 
> Time to start coming up with better ideas for label artwork.
> 
> View attachment 88566
> 
> .



Check out a product called LabelNator, best knife thing to remove labels.


----------



## winemaker81

cmason1957 said:


> Check out a product called LabelNator, best knife thing to remove labels.


Unfortunately, it's out of stock on Amazon and on the vendor web site -- this has true for a while, so it may no longer be in production.


----------



## cmason1957

winemaker81 said:


> Unfortunately, it's out of stock on Amazon and on the vendor web site -- this has true for a while, so it may no longer be in production.



Well dang that sucks. It is such a good product. I hope someone else makes a similar thing.


----------



## SteveH

FlamingoEmporium said:


> My first


These strike me! Nice work...


----------



## vinny

Labels are hard! I am just messing around with these. I don't have anything bottled, and I think once I do I'll be able to see thing better if I do a test print and get it on the bottle. 

Thought I would ask opinions though.

I made the bearclaw logo months ago and these 2 are the original ideas. 


\

Tried to add a little colour


And a little more







I did 30 variations to come up with these and I'm not really any more impressed than I was with the originals. 

Whadaya think?


----------



## Khristyjeff

vinny said:


> Labels are hard! I am just messing around with these. I don't have anything bottled, and I think once I do I'll be able to see thing better if I do a test print and get it on the bottle.
> 
> Thought I would ask opinions though.
> 
> I made the bearclaw logo months ago and these 2 are the original ideas.
> 
> View attachment 89282
> \View attachment 89288
> 
> Tried to add a little colour
> View attachment 89283
> 
> And a little more
> View attachment 89285
> 
> View attachment 89286
> 
> View attachment 89287
> 
> 
> I did 30 variations to come up with these and I'm not really any more impressed than I was with the originals.
> 
> Whadaya think?


@vinny I like them a lot. Very classy looking. I prefer the ones with some color, and wouldn't hesitate to slap any of them on my bottles. That said, it sounds like you still have time before bottling, and you must enjoy the creative process, so I'd try even more ideas. When it's no longer fun, stop and use these excellent creations.


----------



## winemaker81

@vinny, I like the next-to-last one best. In the ones before and after, I find the red bars are distracting.

I may have suggested this previously, but if so, it's worth mentioning again -- vary your labels. I have 8 wines in production and have made 40 different batches in the last 5 years. I have numerous capsule colors (I buy in lots of 500 so I don't often run out in the middle of a batch), and vary the labels (in my case, the background changes), and this helps with lot recognition.

Especially when the amount remaining in several batches gets low, finding the bottle you want can take more effort than you expect.


----------



## winemaker81

I bottled 5 gallons of a FWK Chardonnay as a still wine, and the remaining gallon as sparkling.


----------



## wood1954

I’ve redesigned my labels over the years and am currently using this simple one. This one was put over last year’s label, sometimes I’m pretty lazy.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Khristyjeff said:
> 
> 
> 
> @vinny I like them a lot.
Click to expand...

Thanks you. I'm still playing around. I think I just need to print and see how it translates on the bottles to get more direction. 


winemaker81 said:


> @vinny, I like the next-to-last one best. In the ones before and after, I find the red bars are distracting.


I agree. I found anything I did looked like it was just added in. I tried corners, half the label in different colours, and it all looked out of place. Even when really transparent. Maybe the black one is just done. 

I'm intending to do a different label for every wine and I already ordered caps. I think I have about 300 in 5 or 6 colours. I think printing will help a lot so I can see how the colours play against the bottle.

I have a big wine day coming up. I'm going to taste and see where everything is, possibly split and adjust the Pinot Grigio, bottle the DB, and likely at least half of the Shiraz. I think it has been 5 weeks since I racked it last, and I thought it was good then. 

Sadly this site is a better record than my notes. I had to look back for my post about it to see when I racked it last. My notes were inconsistent on that one. (non existent!) 

I live in the woods. I am surrounded by gravel, dirt, tractors, side by sides, and quads. I step outside and I'm dirty. I wear jeans, black, and grey. Otherwise I destroy it. I usually lean towards towards the same in things I design out of habit. 

This is me trying to break free and keep it simple. I really need to see it on a bottle.



I do really like the logo and how it can be broken up and tweaked for different effects, though!


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> This is me trying to break free and keep it simple. I really need to see it on a bottle.


I suggest you pick a theme and stick with it for a period, e.g., 2021 wines or 2022 wines. In your situation, your logo and the winery name (including font name and size) can be your theme. Play with other features.

Instead of focusing on making the perfect label, have fun with the process and try different things. If your labels are 6/sheet and the DB is 5 gallons, print 4 different labels. The wine won't be around long as DB is a quick drinker, and you can see what works.


----------



## Noontime

cmason1957 said:


> Well dang that sucks. It is such a good product. I hope someone else makes a similar thing.


I was going to suggest using a razor decal remover, then I found this. Interesting; I've gotten all my bottles scraped years ago (and now obviously use our removable Everything Label), but hopefully someone tries this out and gives feedback. I'll create a separate post as well, just because it looks like it might be a fantastic solution.


----------



## Noontime

Also, no matter what you use to remove the label material, my advice is to use a Brillo pad (or similar) to clean up afterwards. Steal wool and soap will take off most adhesives (they are mostly acrylic water-based these days). I also recommend NOT soaking bottles to remove, since all that adhesive, paper, foil, microplastics, and more get inside your bottles.


----------



## Noontime

vinny said:


> Labels are hard! I am just messing around with these. I don't have anything bottled, and I think once I do I'll be able to see thing better if I do a test print and get it on the bottle.
> 
> Thought I would ask opinions though.
> 
> I made the bearclaw logo months ago and these 2 are the original ideas.
> 
> \
> Tried to add a little colour
> 
> And a little more
> View attachment 89285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 30 variations to come up with these and I'm not really any more impressed than I was with the originals.
> 
> Whadaya think?


Great job! Really like the distressed black with the diagonal red stripe. My only suggestion would be to add more contrast. Use a brighter red against the black, and have the gradient in the text and claw go from gray to white (instead of dark gray to light gray). Really minor nuance would be to enlarge the claw just a bit so it overlaps the stripe a bit more instead of converging with it. Again, great job.


----------



## jswordy

Go to your big box store and buy this, and make your label removing life super-easy... Scrape the label off with a butter knife, and then use this with a rag or even paper towels... a little goes a long way... then wash off the bottle with dish soap.




My latest labels... All my labels are printed on regular paper and affixed with a mix of milk and a little Elmer's Glue. Removal is a breeze....


----------



## Ted Brumleve

This is my label from a recent batch of Island Mist: Sex On The Beach.
Renamed Easy Breezy and featuring our sailboat.
I use the Avery software, and print on 8&1/2x11 full sheet at Staples.
My wife says 4 per page is best as when I made 6 per page they were too small.


----------



## wineview

I don’t mess around with labels. Too much work getting them off. Here’s what I do. Vintage year and bottling date.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> I suggest you pick a theme and stick with it for a period, e.g., 2021 wines or 2022 wines. In your situation, your logo and the winery name (including font name and size) can be your theme. Play with other features.
> 
> Instead of focusing on making the perfect label, have fun with the process and try different things. If your labels are 6/sheet and the DB is 5 gallons, print 4 different labels. The wine won't be around long as DB is a quick drinker, and you can see what works.


Oh, I am having fun with it. It's just without seeing it on the bottle it's hard to say if I like it or love it. I've also never designed a wine label before, so I am just looking for insight as to what others are seeing in the designs. I agree I need a theme or brand, and my intent was mostly to create the logo and just make variations from there. I'm sharing them now because I'm thinking I will have a few bottles to play around with and I can use the advice to make some minor changes instead of trying to recreate a good starting point.

I think I have made about 10 variations so far. I was thinking of printing them all off on standard paper, cutting them out, taping/gluing them to the bottles and posting my favourites here for review before I print on the real labels.


----------



## vinny

Noontime said:


> Great job! Really like the distressed black with the diagonal red stripe. My only suggestion would be to add more contrast. Use a brighter red against the black, and have the gradient in the text and claw go from gray to white (instead of dark gray to light gray). Really minor nuance would be to enlarge the claw just a bit so it overlaps the stripe a bit more instead of converging with it. Again, great job.


Thanks. I will play around with your suggestions. I starter working with a brighter grey stripe with red accents in and around that, but didn't get very far before bed called. I'll post those too if it pans out.


----------



## vinny

This is my label killer. Just a razor blade with a handle. Makes quick work wet or dry. Just need to deal with the glue. I found cooking oil (any) and baking soda with a stainless scrubber stripped all the labels I went at it with very easily. A little dish soap and a rinse and it was done. Not even a little bit painful.

I've read sticking them on with glue sticks makes homemade labels slide right off in hot water. I'll give it a try.



wineview said:


> I don’t mess around with labels. Too much work getting them off. Here’s what I do. Vintage year and bottling date.



I like to personalize things and add my own touch. We'll see in 10 years, but for now its label mania!


----------



## vinny

Ted Brumleve said:


> This is my label from a recent batch of Island Mist: Sex On The Beach.
> Renamed Easy Breezy and featuring our sailboat.
> I use the Avery software, and print on 8&1/2x11 full sheet at Staples.
> My wife says 4 per page is best as when I made 6 per page they were too small.


Nice, I'm using Avery as well, along with editing software. 

That's a great label. I'm going to play around with some pictures as backgrounds as well.


----------



## vinny

Noontime said:


> Great job! Really like the distressed black with the diagonal red stripe. My only suggestion would be to add more contrast. Use a brighter red against the black, and have the gradient in the text and claw go from gray to white (instead of dark gray to light gray). Really minor nuance would be to enlarge the claw just a bit so it overlaps the stripe a bit more instead of converging with it. Again, great job.



I believe I have a new label consultant!

It can still use some tweaking, but it looks more like a label than a headstone now.


----------



## vinny

I thought I was really going to like this one. Simple and clean..

I printed it, it looked good. Cut out it, it looked good. Grabbed a bottle... Not good. Just the way the colours set off against the bottle. It's a no go.

What a racket!




Next!


----------



## Main man

I love blackberry wine


----------



## Khristyjeff

Nice. Never thought I would like Blackberry wine because I’m not a big fan of blackberries but the Finer Wines Blackberry sold me.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> I think I have made about 10 variations so far. I was thinking of printing them all off on standard paper, cutting them out, taping/gluing them to the bottles and posting my favourites here for review before I print on the real labels.


That is an excellent choice, and cost effective. I assume you're printing on an inkjet? Print on a color laser ... the difference is amazing.



vinny said:


> Nice, I'm using Avery as well, along with editing software


Their online tool is good, although I prefer the Windows version, which is no longer supported. I'll keep using it until something better comes along and/or it stops working.



vinny said:


> It can still use some tweaking, but it looks more like a label than a headstone now.


The brighter red makes a huge difference! This is the best yet!



vinny said:


> I printed it, it looked good. Cut out it, it looked good. Grabbed a bottle... Not good. Just the way the colours set off against the bottle. It's a no go.


I'm guessing the grey is a bit "blah". Try the same label with a rose background.


----------



## Noontime

vinny said:


> I thought I was really going to like this one. Simple and clean..
> 
> I printed it, it looked good. Cut out it, it looked good. Grabbed a bottle... Not good. Just the way the colours set off against the bottle. It's a no go.
> 
> What a racket!
> 
> View attachment 89342
> 
> 
> Next!


Such an important observation... the bottle frames the label the same way a mat frames a painting or photograph. It directly affects the appearance.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> That is an excellent choice, and cost effective. I assume you're printing on an inkjet? Print on a color laser ... the difference is amazing.


I forgot to reply to this one. I printed them out on an inkjet. A pretty good one, too, but it didn't look great. The labels are glossier than standard paper so I will try again on better paper before I give up. There is a printing company in town that we do a lot with, Staples as well. I am sure I will end up using one or the other, I don't think my printer will do it justice. 

I don't have a ton of time invested, but there is no point in going this far and using a lousy print. I have said it before, there is not a lot you can do for cheap entertainment these days. If getting labels printed puts a smile on my face when I offer my wine to someone, it's money well spent. Heck, even I'm just pulling it out for me to sip on and I can feel some accomplishment in it....


----------



## Raptor99

vinny said:


> Labels are hard! I am just messing around with these. I don't have anything bottled, and I think once I do I'll be able to see thing better if I do a test print and get it on the bottle.
> 
> Thought I would ask opinions though.
> 
> I made the bearclaw logo months ago and these 2 are the original ideas.



Very professional looking! My one suggestion would be to increase the color contrast between the text and background to make it easier to read. If someone is looking for a bottle in a dimly lit wine cellar, you don't want them to have to pull out a flashlight.

EDIT: I just read the latest posts. I really like your revised version with the black/red background. Very nice!


----------



## vinny

Guess I didn't hit post on this one and I actually didn't forget to reply about the inkjet..  Not distracted today, at all.



winemaker81 said:


> I'm guessing the grey is a bit "blah". Try the same label with a rose background.


It looked muddy and purple. It wasn't sharp and clean like it looked on it's own. I'll try rose and see!



winemaker81 said:


> The brighter red makes a huge difference! This is the best yet!


Thanks, I wish I had the ability to see it like @Noontime


----------



## vinny

Raptor99 said:


> Very professional looking! My one suggestion would be to increase the color contrast between the text and background to make it easier to read. If someone is looking for a bottle in a dimly lit wine cellar, you don't want them to have to pull out a flashlight.
> 
> EDIT: I just read the latest posts. I really like your revised version with the black/red background. Very nice!


Thanks Raptor. 

Good point on the cellar! Off the get go I am going to have caps to differentiate, but I am sure I will run out of colours quick at this rate.


----------



## crushday

I'll be bottling this wine in December 2022 or January 2023.


----------



## Addsae36

I love making Labels, it’s the pursuit of making it yours that’s fun. Some of these were black and white sketches that I colored on my computer. Oh course these are just the files on Avery.com but I was to lazy to go upstairs to take pictures.


----------



## Rigney

Here are the labels for my latest wine, a coffee wine mixed with bourbon. Went for a late-night minimum effort maximum exhaustion look.


----------



## Rocky

I do not typically label my wine bottles except if the kit comes with labels, or I make a special "one off" label for a friend. There are some exceptions to this and here is one. I make this blend of Zinfandel and Muscat (3:1) after a blend that my father-in-law made. I am making a quadruple batch, i.e., 18 gallons of Zins and 6 gallons of Muscat, which should result in 115-120 bottles of the wine, so I designed and had produced a label for the wine in homage to Steve. He taught me so much about wine making, not to mention providing me with the love of my life!

(The group of six bottles is being sent to relatives in Nevada.)


----------



## Noontime

Rocky said:


> I do not typically label my wine bottles except if the kit comes with labels, or I make a special "one off" label for a friend. There are some exceptions to this and here is one. I make this blend of Zinfandel and Muscat (3:1) after a blend that my father-in-law made. I am making a quadruple batch, i.e., 18 gallons of Zins and 6 gallons of Muscat, which should result in 115-120 bottles of the wine, so I designed and had produced a label for the wine in homage to Steve. He taught me so much about wine making, not to mention providing me with the love of my life!
> 
> (The group of six bottles is being sent to relatives in Nevada.)


Very nice! I'm sure with that blend it's quite fruity, and the labels reflect that... that it will be yummy.


----------



## joeswine

Nothing like a touch of class , Rocky


----------



## Dennis Griffith

My wife is getting into label making. The way I see it, I make the wine, so she can at least make the labels. Last week I racked the 2020 port (I know, I'm not in Portugal), and saved a gallon for bottling. Here's my wife's label in honor of our vineyard protector who passed a couple of months ago at 15.


----------



## Jal5

vinny said:


> This is my label killer. Just a razor blade with a handle. Makes quick work wet or dry. Just need to deal with the glue. I found cooking oil (any) and baking soda with a stainless scrubber stripped all the labels I went at it with very easily. A little dish soap and a rinse and it was done. Not even a little bit painful.
> 
> I've read sticking them on with glue sticks makes homemade labels slide right off in hot water. I'll give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to personalize things and add my own touch. We'll see in 10 years, but for now its label mania!View attachment 89330


Vinny I like that scraper. Post a link pls. 
I use homemade labels on the inkjet too and spray the sheets of labels with a waterproofing material very lightly. Apply with a glue stick on the bottle AND comes off very easily. I only label a portion of the batch saving those for gifts. For home use just a simple address label with name, year, ABV
JOE


----------



## vinny

Jal5 said:


> Vinny I like that scraper. Post a link pls.
> I use homemade labels on the inkjet too and spray the sheets of labels with a waterproofing material very lightly. Apply with a glue stick on the bottle AND comes off very easily. I only label a portion of the batch saving those for gifts. For home use just a simple address label with name, year, ABV
> JOE


The closest I can find. 



https://www.amazon.com/MulWark-Multi-Purpose-Protective-Cleaning-Subfloor-2/dp/B07H32N1PV/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=razor%2Bblade%2Bscraper&qid=1664116837&qu=eyJxc2MiOiI1LjU1IiwicXNhIjoiNS4xMSIsInFzcCI6IjQuOTgifQ%3D%3D&sr=8-1-spons&th=1


----------



## She’sgonnakillme

My latest...


----------



## Jal5

Thx vinny


----------



## silverbullet07

Few new label designs I’m working on for some new wine aging.


----------



## Noontime

Just joined a local mead group, and going to bring these to our group tasting this weekend.


----------



## crushday

Labeled and waxed the 2022 Port I started on New Years Day this year. Made from Zinfandel frozen must, fortified with brandy at 5 brix (approx. 1.020 gravity). Aged in a small format oak barrel for 8 months. 

These turned out nice... I'll tuck them away for about 5 years before I open the first bottle...


----------



## silverbullet07

Finalized my new label designs.


----------



## Mcjeff

Some of my latest. The Merlot is for a cousin whose dog is named Merlot. The Peach Apricot Chard is for a friend, I surprised them with this label, using a picture I took from their deck overlooking the lake. The Super Tuscan is of a villa I wished I owned


----------



## Shurt1073

I bought a Cricut and started making my own vinyl labels this year. My bottles look pretty sharp .... now to be a better wine maker for those cool bottles. My last name is HURT, but backwards its TRUH winery. I've stuck with the fruit wine kits since 2016 but with a little help from you guys I'm going to make new wines.


----------



## winemaker81

In the last 2 weeks I've bottled 6 carboys. The labels are finalized, just gotta print them.

The strawberry uses a photo @Cherry Puffling published a while back, used with her permission.


----------



## Shurt1073

Bryan ... I also have the Choc/Rasp port. LOVE IT Very cool labels


----------



## winemaker81

Shurt1073 said:


> Bryan ... I also have the Choc/Rasp port. LOVE IT Very cool labels


I poured the few oz left in the carboy through a coffee filter (it was really muddy) and enjoyed it while putting capsules on the Pinot Noir I bottled week before last. I have Coffee and Black Forest (chocolate cherry) Ports from a few years ago and really like them, but I expect this one will be better.

Glad you like the labels. The image-as-a-background is relatively new to me, and I have as much fun finding background images as I do making wine. I have a post that shows the progression of labels I made on Windows, going back to 1997. Prior to that I used a Zenith Z-100 and later a Macintosh, and the original formats are lost to the wind. I think I have a folder with hard copy, but haven't seen it in years ....






Bottle Label Progression – Bryan's Wine & Beer Making Site







wine.bkfazekas.com


----------



## BigDaveK

Mcjeff said:


> Some of my latest. The Merlot is for a cousin whose dog is named Merlot. The Peach Apricot Chard is for a friend, I surprised them with this label, using a picture I took from their deck overlooking the lake. The Super Tuscan is of a villa I wished I ownedView attachment 93562
> View attachment 93563


Brings back memories.
I remember going to Chippewa Lake Amusement Park 40+ (50+?) years ago.


----------



## Jovimaple

@winemaker81 Love your labels, Bryan!

Did you know your Sauvignon Blanc label says 2021 vintage but the starting date is 2022?


----------



## Jovimaple

I really enjoy seeing everyone’s creative labels!

So far, all of my labels are pretty much the same, although I changed them so the batch number is at the bottom and I added the bottling date. For quick drinkers, I cork the bottles and call it done. For those that I age longer, I put capsules on the bottle for a nice finishing touch.

I started making wine in December of 2020, and throughout all of 2021, I just kept numbering the batches in sequence (B01, B02, etc.). But then I decided since this appears to be a serious hobby for me, I wanted to change my batch numbering system. I won’t ever hit triple digits in batch number, so the YYB## scheme works for me. The year is what year I started the batch, not necessarily the year the fruit was grown.

I am cheap and I want easy removal of labels so I can reuse my bottles. I have settled on an inkjet label from Amazon (https://a.co/d/2tl0kCH), and I print them at home. The labels are easily removed after soaking them in hot water and Dawn dishsoap for a while. However, our printer died a few months ago, and I explored the idea of getting a laser printer just so I could print better quality labels. But decent color laser printers are a lot more $$$ than we wanted to spend, so we stuck with the inkjet format. The new printer prints better than the old, so I am happy with the results.

The slogan is a joke between my fermenter mentor and me: when I was whining about not being able to lift 5 and 6 gallon carboys, he told me he was going to put me on a workout regimen so I could move them around, and he told me it was “for the wine!” When I was settling on a logo, I looked for an image of someone holding barrels on their shoulders, but stumbled upon this medieval woodcut image and decided I liked that better. Funny how these things evolve!


----------



## winemaker81

Jovimaple said:


> @winemaker81 Love your labels, Bryan!
> 
> Did you know your Sauvignon Blanc label says 2021 vintage but the starting date is 2022?


Thanks!

Dang, I didn't shoot spot the vintage year being wrong. Haven't printed yet, so I can fix. Thanks!

EDIT: Avery Design & Print is not the easiest tool for making revisions. I probably made at least half a dozen samples, using different background pictures, fonts, and colors. Somewhere along the way I either didn't change the vintage year from a previous label, or I fat fingered it. Either way, the problem was caught and I have fixed the label.


----------



## Kross

Some of my latest label.


----------



## BigDaveK

Bottled this week. Definitely going on the "Make Again" list.
I use the bottling date. And the "15" tells me it's page 15 in the log book.


----------



## Shurt1073

Grabbed 60+ bottles from a family member and thought I would use the holographic vinyl on a few. Cool change.


----------



## winemaker81

Yesterday my son & I bottled a Rhone style blend and a Super Tuscan. We settled fairly easily on the Rhone label, using a scene from the Rhone Valley as the background:







We do half the labels with his logo (sword/vine/grapes) and half with mine (grape warrior).

We tried a dozen different backgrounds, but couldn't decide on a background for the Super Tuscan. A while back @Kraffty posted a time-elapsed star trail picture, and that caught my fancy. With his permission, I prototyped the label (we went through 8 designs!) and settled on these:







My only dissatisfaction is that very few programs can handle hi-res graphics, so Kraffty's excellent picture is "dumbed down", not showing the beautiful detail of the original.

EDIT: Very few programs that _do labels well_ (e.g., scaling a single label across the page) handle hi-res graphics.


----------



## winemaker81

Note on background images for my labels -- I normally choose something that fits the wine in some way. The labels in post #2812 are good examples -- the labels reflect the fruit OR are wine related, e.g., tasting/barrel rooms.

@Kraffty's photo is the outlier -- I liked the photo so much that we retrofitted to fit the photo. I suck at making up names (Melange de style Rhone should be translatable even if you don't speak French). "Dark of Night" just came to me, and my son & niece are happy with it, so it worked!


----------



## winemanden

Just a bit of interest, maybe.

​9 November, 2022
Badische Sektmanufaktur Heinz Wagner dispenses with paper labels​To save resources, the bottles will be printed directly from now on​​
The sparkling wine manufacturer Heinz Wagner from St. Blasien in the Black Forest is doing away with paper labels with immediate effect. The company, founded in 2020, will in the future print the sparkling wine bottles on site using the "no paper label" method in order to save resources. Above all, water consumption can be reduced enormously with the new solution. According to the Initiative Pro Recyclingpapier, 0.3 litres of water are needed to produce a DIN A4 sheet of office paper from virgin fibres. According to this calculation, the sparkling wine producer assumes that it could save up to 20,000 litres of water a year by printing the bottles directly. In addition, the consumption of electricity, wood, chemicals and plastic would be reduced because most paper labels are supplied on a carrier film, which is usually made of plastic.



Maximilian Wagner, founder of Heinz Wagner Sekt, says of the innovative packaging: "'No Paper Label' is a project close to our hearts. We put a lot of love into the production of our sparkling wine, a natural product that we want to produce as sustainably as possible. Printing directly on bottles is actually a simple idea, but one that can achieve a lot if everyone joins in. With our campaign, we hope to inspire other producers to follow suit and in the future do without paper labels."


----------



## winemaker81

We have constructed a port-style wine from our 2021 reds, fortified with EverClear and backsweetened.


----------



## vinny

I'm working on a little 'rebranding'. I have been looking around the internet to get ideas. I thought I would share what I have got so far. I need 6 for everything I have bottled currently, so I have a couple more to go.

I am aiming for a more professional look and I am likely going to have to order custom printed labels because I can't find print to edge labels in the sizes I want. 

Figured I should get feedback before shelling out the cash on a custom order. The hard part is picturing the whites on clear bottles. I really like the Pinot Grigio and think it will work well on a clear bottle, but I wonder if the Pinot Gris design would look better on a red?


----------



## vinny




----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> I'm working on a little 'rebranding'.


I like all 4 designs.

For the Pinot Gris, use white capsules, white labels, on clear bottles.

I'd use the large claw logo on heavy reds. The second one (teal stripe) I'd use on Bordeaux style wines (Merlot or CS based). As much as I like the first one, it's looks "empty" compared to the others.

EDIT: You just posted the Pinot Gris with a light green screw cap -- that one kicks ass. Go with that color in a capsule, instead of white.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> EDIT: You just posted the Pinot Gris with a light green screw cap -- that one kicks ass. Go with that color in a capsule, instead of white.


Thanks!

I agree it's a good match. Unfortunately I already put capsules on. I had to keep track of them somehow! I have silver and black on the whites, so it will have to be silver.



winemaker81 said:


> As much as I like the first one, it's looks "empty" compared to the others.


I was aiming for classy, empty is close!


----------



## vinny

I like this design, but I'm struggling with the colors. I keep playing with them, but this is the best looking one so far. It looks kind of dreary.


----------



## vinny

Nope, this is better... With silver caps.


----------



## vinny

Grapes are purple!

Obsess much? Nooo, not me..


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Grapes are purple!
> 
> Obsess much? Nooo, not me..
> 
> View attachment 95882


I like this one, the purple. The previous 2 are too austere, whereas the color, although not bright, is more eye catching.


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> Grapes are purple!
> 
> Obsess much? Nooo, not me..
> 
> View attachment 95882


I like all the designs but I find the bearclaw graphic an instantly recognizable "brand".

And personally I don't see any signs of an obsession.


----------



## Shurt1073

Bryan & Dave have put a lot of time and thought into their labels .... congrats you've both knocked it out of the park. I love them! You've got me re-thinking what I've been doing with my bottle labels and for that I'm mad at you both.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## vinny

Shurt1073 said:


> Bryan & Dave have put a lot of time and thought into their labels .... congrats you've both knocked it out of the park. I love them! You've got me re-thinking what I've been doing with my bottle labels and for that I'm mad at you both.


If it makes you feel better, Crushday was the one that got me re-thinking my labels. He makes us all look like amateurs.


----------



## winemanden

vinny said:


> If it makes you feel better, Crushday was the one that got me re-thinking my labels. He makes us all look like amateurs.
> 
> View attachment 95889


If you want to make them look better, lay them down and chuck some dust on them. People will think you've got a cellar full of Rare old Vintage Port 


PS. I'm not suggesting that your wine is not a good vintage. It looks good.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemanden said:


> If you want to make them look better, lay them down and chuck some dust on them. People will think you've got a cellar full of Rare old Vintage Port
> 
> 
> PS. I'm not suggesting that your wine is not a good vintage. It looks good.


Use the dust out of the vacuum, after you empty it. Leaves just enough dust to look authentic..


----------



## Ajmassa

Just did about 7 cases of 2021 wines with my dad while watching some cold December football. Racked, sulphited, bottled, labels & caps. Was a nice day 

forgot my bottling attatchment for the vacuum pump so had to use the cheap backup transfer pump. Then adjusted the levels down with a straw. Not gonna lie, kinda drunk lol. 

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!
Salute!


----------



## vinny

Ajmassa said:


> Just did about 7 cases of 2021 wines with my dad while watching some cold December football. Racked, sulphited, bottled, labels & caps. Was a nice day
> 
> forgot my bottling attatchment for the vacuum pump so had to use the cheap backup transfer pump. Then adjusted the levels down with a straw. Not gonna lie, kinda drunk lol.
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!
> Salute!
> View attachment 96506


Those are great. Nice work.

Professionally printed?


----------



## ChuckD

Ajmassa said:


> Then adjusted the levels down with a straw. Not gonna lie, kinda drunk lol.


It is great tips like this that keep me coming back to WMT… This is how I am bottling all my wines from now on!


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa said:


> Just did about 7 cases of 2021 wines with my dad while watching some cold December football. Racked, sulphited, bottled, labels & caps. Was a nice day
> 
> forgot my bottling attatchment for the vacuum pump so had to use the cheap backup transfer pump. Then adjusted the levels down with a straw. Not gonna lie, kinda drunk lol.
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!
> Salute!
> View attachment 96506



Awesome, Andrew. That is heart-warming.


----------



## Ajmassa

vinny said:


> Those are great. Nice work.
> 
> Professionally printed?


Thanx. Somehow I’ve still never actually took the time to find a program for at-home label making. I need to. These things add up $ real quick. Typically I‘d get by old school with some scotch tape & a sharpie or recently just the silver metallic sharpie marker. Then slap a a shrink capsule on top for some class and call it a day lol. 

Whenever I did do them though I used @Noontime’s website NoonTimeLabels. Always quality. I used their platform on a ‘17 dragons blood with Rosie the Riveter— still my personal favorite label.

This time however we used a site my dad found called Stoney Creek 

heres Rosie,


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> Awesome, Andrew. That is heart-warming.


It’s all about those homemade Christmas pizzelles! We‘ve always use anissette liqueur since forever but this year we got some true blue anis herb instead for the first time.

Tbh I don’t even notice a difference Lol. But at least it felt more authentic amiright?

And now I got swindled into running a limoncello batch with a small group of neighbor friends Tuesday night. Unfortunately theyre all looking to me for direction! im going with the ol‘ ‘fake it till u make it‘ for this one.


----------



## vinny

Ajmassa said:


> Thanx. Somehow I’ve still never actually took the time to find a program for at-home label making. I need to. These things add up $ real quick. Typically I‘d get by old school with some scotch tape & a sharpie or recently just the silver metallic sharpie marker. Then slap a a shrink capsule on top for some class and call it a day lol.
> 
> Whenever I did do them though I used @Noontime’s website NoonTimeLabels. Always quality. I used their platform on a ‘17 dragons blood with Rosie the Riveter— still my personal favorite label.
> 
> This time however we used a site my dad found called Stoney Creek
> 
> heres Rosie,View attachment 96519


Very nice. I appreciate the response. 

Staples told me they can't print labels outside of what is supplied in their print center, and my local print shop hired a crazy lady that I just can't stand to wait for to pull it together. She cost me the price of a $450 6 colour printer. I hope the print quality is there. I am still waiting on delivery.

I was really hoping you were gonna tell me home printed labels are a cinch


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> We have constructed a port-style wine from our 2021 reds, fortified with EverClear and backsweetened.
> 
> View attachment 95854


Are your bottles labelled? I always like to see how it works on the bottle.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Are your bottles labelled? I always like to see how it works on the bottle.


Not yet -- the PDF is ready to rock, but I haven't gotten them printed yet. That should happen this week -- I'll post pictures when I do.


----------



## Ajmassa

vinny said:


> Very nice. I appreciate the response.
> 
> Staples told me they can't print labels outside of what is supplied in their print center, and my local print shop hired a crazy lady that I just can't stand to wait for to pull it together. She cost me the price of a $450 6 colour printer. I hope the print quality is there. I am still waiting on delivery.
> 
> I was really hoping you were gonna tell me home printed labels are a cinch


I bet ya it is easy once ya find the correct material for a decent price.

It’s actually the first time using a website to design labels where what I received was not exactly what I designed and confirmed. It’s minor I guess but still irked me. Especially considerring it ends up costing more than a buck a label and I needed about 100.
It’s very high quality material but f you look close at the blue label the “Nebbiolo” text is all cut off at the top of the letters.

I still used it obviously but I plan to let them know. maybe they’ll offer a discount or something. 

*we really should look into finding legit label paper!


----------



## vinny

Ajmassa said:


> It’s minor I guess but still irked me.


This is why I have a printer coming. I have to drive 30 minutes to down. Get them started, go back in to pick them up. Or, risk not seeing what I am paying for and rolling the dice. 

I bottled my wine about a month ago, and still no labels. It just feels unfinished. I want the convenience of making a print now, seeing if I like it. Tweaking it, or just printing them and being done with it. I was just worried I couldn't get the quality. I'll update my results for others consideration. 

This looks like a good resource. I was stumbling around haven't ordered, yet.



Bulk / Wholesale Labels, Factory Direct | OnlineLabels.com®


----------



## Ajmassa

vinny said:


> This is why I have a printer coming. I have to drive 30 minutes to down. Get them started, go back in to pick them up. Or, risk not seeing what I am paying for and rolling the dice.
> 
> I bottled my wine about a month ago, and still no labels. It just feels unfinished. I want the convenience of making a print now, seeing if I like it. Tweaking it, or just printing them and being done with it. I was just worried I couldn't get the quality. I'll update my results for others consideration.
> 
> This looks like a good resource. I was stumbling around haven't ordered, yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Bulk / Wholesale Labels, Factory Direct | OnlineLabels.com®


Thanks for the link. What kind of printer did you purchase btw?

The one difference from the website labels and the print-your-own type sold in some LHBS’s is the overall quality. Im sure if I dig a little I’ll find specifically what they use. They offer choice of either matte or gloss. And choice of waterproof or not. Now, wine sold at the store also varies. Some wine drips down the bottle and the label with stain. so the expensive stuff isnt a dealbreaker or anything. I just dig the types I’ve used to this point.

Is special ink and printer needed or can you use any old printer on any label paper materiel?

Also a while back I also tried finding better capsules too but basically impossible unless using tin capsules and investing in a special mechine to install.


----------



## vinny

Canon Pixma G620

I figured for the amount I am going to use it I would go cheap, but the cartridges that come with a cheap printer are 1/4 full. so you have to buy cartridges right away. The cost is the same as getting the ink tank and having years of ink. it's probably only $300 US we Canadians pay way more than the exchange rate on comparable goods\ costs in the US

The only other choice in a 6 colour (for deeper richer images) is the Epson 8500 and 8550, I couldn't justify the cost increase.

Most cheaper printers have die ink, which is deeper and better for labels from what I have read. I actually joined a photo forum to ask, and was told go die based.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

When I racked our 2020 port (for testing and evaluation, of course), I shifted it into a 3 gallon carboy. I bottled about a gallon and we whipped this label out as out pup had just passed. Of course this is a ruby, but all who got to test it like it. I gave a bottle to my brother to share with his daughter as I wanted her feed back. Later when I ask how she like it, he said she didn't try it as he drank the whole bottle (not in one sitting). Here's our label:


----------



## QuiQuog

vinny said:


> I'm working on a little 'rebranding'. I have been looking around the internet to get ideas. I thought I would share what I have got so far. I need 6 for everything I have bottled currently, so I have a couple more to go.
> 
> I am aiming for a more professional look and I am likely going to have to order custom printed labels because I can't find print to edge labels in the sizes I want.
> 
> Figured I should get feedback before shelling out the cash on a custom order. The hard part is picturing the whites on clear bottles. I really like the Pinot Grigio and think it will work well on a clear bottle, but I wonder if the Pinot Gris design would look better on a red?
> 
> View attachment 95859
> 
> 
> View attachment 95860
> 
> 
> View attachment 95861
> 
> View attachment 95862


This is a bit late. But for what it worth, I disagree with Brian on this one. The first label is my favorite. What he calls empty is white space and is as important to a design as the graphic themselves. Although some things could be enlarged for balance. A balance of elements and white space keeps it from looking busy. And the layout leads your eye right down through all the information you want. You don't get frustrated looking for the info. It's Bearclaw, it's Merlot, it's 2022. You might also add the ABV. There are also a lot of great elements in the second one. I like the claw shield, the splash of color, and the Bearclaw font and underline.
I agree with Dave that the bear claw is instantly recognizable. You may want to keep it. Of course there are thing I could suggest to see how they look, and I won't spare you them. First, you might enlarge the claw somewhere between 20-40% or so, and/or make it a bit bolder. You may even try the shield claw in its place. You may want to try the second underlined Bearclaw in the first. I like to include the ABV info as well. Also, my mother request this info. I think she wants to know what she's getting. If you add the ABV in say the bottom right corner, then you can add something like 750ml to balance it out and give the upper elements support, as it were.


----------



## Hazelemere

Avery peelable badge labels 8 to a sheet in Microsoft Word with Avery software. Easy to use put on and remove. I do them with an inkjet printer and try to keep them dry. With colour laser you can get them wet.


----------



## vinny

QuiQuog said:


> This is a bit late. But for what it worth, I disagree with Brian on this one. The first label is my favorite. What he calls empty is white space and is as important to a design as the graphic themselves. Although some things could be enlarged for balance. A balance of elements and white space keeps it from looking busy. And the layout leads your eye right down through all the information you want. You don't get frustrated looking for the info. It's Bearclaw, it's Merlot, it's 2022. You might also add the ABV. There are also a lot of great elements in the second one. I like the claw shield, the splash of color, and the Bearclaw font and underline.
> I agree with Dave that the bear claw is instantly recognizable. You may want to keep it. Of course there are thing I could suggest to see how they look, and I won't spare you them. First, you might enlarge the claw somewhere between 20-40% or so, and/or make it a bit bolder. You may even try the shield claw in its place. You may want to try the second underlined Bearclaw in the first. I like to include the ABV info as well. Also, my mother request this info. I think she wants to know what she's getting. If you add the ABV in say the bottom right corner, then you can add something like 750ml to balance it out and give the upper elements support, as it were.


It's actually not late. Still in the design stage. II appreciate your feedback. I have considered most of your recommendations, and it is why I am waiting on a printer. I can test one out and make adjustments, instead of committing to 30. 

I will update soon, I hope.

I really like the first one too. I'll post the different versions


----------



## Bearwithmead

My first mead was a cyser, then a Vikings Blood and a Pomegranite, tart cherry. Still learning on balancing but enjoying the jourmey


----------



## DaveMcC

Here is my generic label, which I had printed on a roll of 500 and use a hand crank label machine. I put the vintage/variety info on the back label, laserjet printed on standard Avery label paper.


----------



## winemanden

Hazelemere said:


> . I do them with an inkjet printer and try to keep them dry.


This may seem crazy, but when I do print inkjet labels I spray them with my wife's hairspray. Never had them soaking wet, but it seems to work for me.


----------



## DaveMcC

winemanden said:


> This may seem crazy, but when I do print inkjet labels I spray them with my wife's hairspray. Never had them soaking wet, but it seems to work for me.


Not crazy at all. I printed some gold foil "winner" labels for wines awarded with AWS and WineMaker Mag amateur competitions. Inkjet printer inks smear easily, so I use a fixative spray I have used on charcoal drawings (I'm and artist), basically hairspray, only a bit thinner and lighter.


----------



## QuiQuog

I had to cut my bulk aging short and bottle everything to clear the dining room. I shamelessly took the layout idea from @vinny and made it my own. The old me would have taken a couple of weeks of tweaking and testing before I came up with anything, but I’ve been trying to live closer to the rule “just get it done.” Although I did tweak the Zinfandel and Cabernet to lower the main text and adjust the ml and abv to bring everything further away from the edges. Anyway, 1 hour on Avery’s website and I was done. They were going to be all crows, but I enjoy heraldry so I just made them each a different heraldic animal.


----------



## vinny

QuiQuog said:


> I had to cut my bulk aging short and bottle everything to clear the dining room. I shamelessly took the layout idea from @vinny and made it my own. The old me would have taken a couple of weeks of tweaking and testing before I came up with anything, but I’ve been trying to live closer to the rule “just get it done.” Although I did tweak the Zinfandel and Cabernet to lower the main text and adjust the ml and abv to bring everything further away from the edges. Anyway, 1 hour on Avery’s website and I was done. They were going to be all crows, but I enjoy heraldry so I just made them each a different heraldic animal.


If you didn't mention that I was the inspiration, I would have just assumed you went for a simple and clean layout. Those are classy!

I didn't pull mine out of the ether. I found inspiration of my own to emulate, but I take is as a compliment! 

Thank you. 

Now if I can just get my printer so I cad finish mine. UPS has bungled it so bad, once again, that I just placed another order with a different supplier.


----------



## vinny

Did you filter the apple wine? 

Sparkly!


----------



## QuiQuog

vinny said:


> Did you filter the apple wine?
> 
> Sparkly!


Thanks! No, it’s just Super Kleer, then wait and rack and wait and rack and wait and rack.

As for the labels, rarely is anything pulled completely out of the ether. It’s all inspired, even if it’s just the spacing between letters. I was resigning myself to forget about labels because I didn’t want to spend the time figuring out what to do, and I know how I get sometimes. I nitpick every detail. When I saw yours, something clicked and I was off. Just get it done. Then I was wondering about color and I remembered “just get it done.” Screw it. Black and white. I’m glad I didn’t try to make it better. As @winemaker81 says, “the enemy of good isn’t bad, it’s better.”


----------



## QuiQuog

Here are the first labels I created for the first wines I made. These took me weeks and weeks of tweaks and tweaks. Adding this and changing that and drawing an “artistic” version of a local landmark bridge, and trying different colors and the silly name (which still embarrasses me) and fonts and kerning. In the end, after all that, it’s just okay.


----------



## vinny

QuiQuog said:


> It’s all inspired, even if it’s just the spacing between letters.


Honestly, this is what changed my labels. I noticed it on @crushday's labels. Played around, and suddenly there was a whole new look.

I like both versions, but all the new ones a little more. Spacing out the name and making it the focal point draws you in to everything you need to know.

I am glad I shared and that you could take something from them. It's why I really like this site, you post something for advice or to share something and others take from it, or add their perspective. Either way, everyone wins.


----------



## crushday

QuiQuog said:


> In the end, after all that, it’s just okay


I'm others will agree, but I really like the look of your labels. They're simple, witty and clean. I applaud you!


----------



## crushday

My newest Reserve...


----------



## Huba Huba

very nice


----------



## TechAdmin

Looks pretty cool, nice work.
I really like it. It's so elegant.


----------



## winemanden

crushday said:


> My newest Reserve...
> 
> 
> View attachment 97199


very classy !


----------



## vinny

crushday said:


> My newest Reserve...
> 
> 
> View attachment 97199


I hope the wine tastes as good as that bottle looks. You don't want to build too much expectation!


----------



## crushday

vinny said:


> I hope the wine tastes as good as that bottle looks. You don't want to build too much expectation!


Next time I’m at my Bellingham office I’ll bring you some wine - assuming you can get it across the border…LMK


----------



## vinny

crushday said:


> Next time I’m at my Bellingham office I’ll bring you some wine - assuming you can get it across the border…LMK


Pretty sure it's just a quick 14 hour jaunt from Bellingham. Might as well saddle up. I'll put a roast on.


----------



## crushday

vinny said:


> Pretty sure it's just a quick 14 hour jaunt from Bellingham. Might as well saddle up. I'll put a roast on.


My mistake. I thought you were in BC. I'd have a better time reaching you from one of my Montana offices... We occasionally go to Cypress Provincial Park... Maybe it's time...


----------



## Hazelemere




----------

